# Visit México through pictures



## Jesús E. Salgado

Concordia en Municipio de Concordia
Concordia in Municipio de Concordia


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Plaza en Concordia Sinaloa México
Plaza in Concordia Sinaloa México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Iglesia en Concordia Sinaloa México
Church in Concordia Sinaloa México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Minas en Copala Sinaloa
Mines in Copala Sinaloa


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Poblado de Copala Sinaloa
Town of Copala Sinaloa


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Copala Sinaloa


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Copala Sinaloa


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Copala Concordia Sinaloa México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Concordia Sinaloa


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Copala Sinaloa


----------



## christos-greece

Looks nice town  The last pic is amazing :cheers:


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

I was born in the the town of Concordia, and this little place lies in the county in which I was born. The area is located in the Northwestern state of Sinaloa México. The tourist destination of Mazatlán is only an hour from Copala, and half and hour from Concordia.

I am glad you liked the pictures of my home state, currently I live in the Los Angeles County.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

My hometown of Concordia in the county of the same name.
Mi pueblo de Concordia en el municipio de el mismo nombre.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Copala Sinaloa


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Copala Sinaloa


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Downtown Copala

Centro de Copala


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Houses in the Sierra Madre on the way from Mazatlán to Copala
Casas a lo largo de el camino de Mazatlán a Copala


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Concordia Sinaloa Seen from the church tower
Concordia Sinaloa visto de el campanario


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Downtown Concordia City Hall
Centro de Concordia palacio de gobierno


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Old colonial buildings in Concordia
Casa de la colonia en Concordia


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Antiguo edificio que data a los años a principio de los 1800's in Mazatlán
Old building that dates back to the begginings of the 1800's in Mazatlán


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Paseo Olas altas en Mazatlán
Olas Altas Boulevard in Mazatlán


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Calle llena de turistas en Copala
Street full of tyrists in Copala


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Típica calle colonial de Copala
Typical colonial street in Copala


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Typical street in Concordia
Calle típica en Concordia


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Calle en Concordia
Street in Concordia


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán
Mazatlán


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Catedral de Mazatlán
Mazatlán's cathedral


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Zona Dorada de Mazatlán vista desde Paseo El Centenario
A view of Mazatlán Zona Dorada from Paseo El Centenario


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Diving into the ocean in Plaza Taboada in Mazatlán
Clavadista en Plaza Taboada en Mazatlán


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Sunset in Mazatlán


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Calle Angel Flores going toward Paseo Okas Altas in Mazatlán
Cakke Angel Flores rumbo a Paseo Olas Altas en Mazatlán


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Antigua calle el el Mazatlán Historico
Ancient street in the Old part of Mazatlán


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Valentino's Discotheke in Zona Dorada de Mazatlán
Discoteca Valentino's en la Zona Dorada de Mazatlán


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Paseo Olas Altas y Cerro de la Neveria en Mazatlán
Paseo Olas Altas and Cerro de la neveria In Mazatlán


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Old House in Paso Olas Altas de Mazatlán
Antigua casa en Paseo Olas Altas en Mazatlán


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Church in the old mining town of El Rosario Sinaloa
Iglesia en la antigua iglesia de El Rosario Sinaloa


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pulmonia a typical open taxi of Mazatlán
Pulmonia a típico taxi abierto de Mazatlán


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Shrimp fishing flotilla in Mazatlán, this port city has one of the largest shrimp flotillas in the world.
Flota de barcos camaroneros en Mazatlán, este puerto ciudad tiene una de las flotas más grandes del mundo.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Unloading shrimp into a truck in Mazatlán
Descargando camarón en una camioneta en Mazatlán


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Valentino's Disco in Golden Zone of Mazatlán
Discoteca Valentino en Zona Dorada de Mazatlán


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Colonia de Los Pinos y Zona Norte de Mazatlán vista desde el Cerro de la Neveria
Colonia de Los Pinos y Zona Norte de seen from atop Cerro de la Neveria


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Guadalajara's Cathedral
Catedral de Guadalajara


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Rotonda Los Hombre Ilustres de Jalisco in Guadalajara
Rotonda Los Hombre Ilustres de Jaliscoen Guadalajara


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Caida de Agua en Ruinas en Palenque
Waterfall in the Ruins of Palenque


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The green southern state of Chiapas
El estado verde sureño de Chiapas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Corte en palacio en Palenque
Court in a palace in Palenque


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Teatro en Zacatecas Zacatecas México
Theater in Zacatecas Zacatecas México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Catedral de Zacatecas Zacatecas
Zacatecas Cathedral in Zacatecas Zacatecas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Catedral de Zacatecas Zacatecas
Zacatecas Zacatecas Cathedral


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Farmers in Zacatecas
Zacatecas farmers


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Zacatecas Zacatecas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Monumento a la Revolución en Zacatecas Zacatecas
Monument to the Revolution en Zacatecas Zacatecas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Zona Norte y Colonia de Los Pinos en Mazatlán Sinaloa
Zona Norte and Colonia de Los Pinos en Mazatlán Sinaloa


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Zacatecas Zacatecas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Taxco México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

San Miguel de Allende Guanajuato


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

San Miguel de Allende Guanajuato


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

San Miguel de Allende Guanajuato


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Acapulco Guerrero


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Acapulco Guerrero


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

La Quebrada en Acapulco Guerrero
The Quebrada in Acapulco Guerrero


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Acapulco Guerrero


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Acapulco Guerrero at night


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Diver in la Quebrada in Acapulco Guerrero


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Nogales Sonora


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Ciudad de México vista desde la Torre Mayor
México City seen from the Torre Mayor


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Palacio de Bellas Artes en la Ciudad de México
Bellas Artes Palace in México City


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Catedral de la Ciudad de México
México City Catedral


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Distrito Santa Fé e la Ciudad de México
Santa Fé District in Mexico City


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Angel Dorado en el Paseo Reforma de la Ciudad de México
Angel Dorado in paseo de la Reforma in Mexico City


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Angel Dorado in México City
Angel Dorado en la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A bank in México City
Un banco en la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Palacio de Bellas Artes en la Ciudad de México
Palacio de Bellas Artes in México City


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Interior of the Palacio Nacional in México City
Interior de el Palacio Nacional en la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Paseo de la Reforma in México City
Paseo de la Reforma en la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Entering Carlos Lázaro Avenue in Distrito Santa Fé in Downtown Mexico City
Entrando a la Avenida Carlos Lázaro en en el Distrito Santa Fé en el centro de la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Vista de la capital desde el Castillo de Chapultepec en la Ciudad de México
A view of the capital city from Chapultepec Castle in México City


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México City at night
La Ciudad de México de noche


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mexico City Cathedral
Catedral de la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Frida Kahlo and Diego de Rivera's house and museum in Mexico City
Casa y museo de Frida Kahlo y Diego de Rivera en la Ciudad de México


----------



## christos-greece

Jesús E. Salgado said:


> Sure does, that is the contrast of México the prehispanic, the Colonial and the modern arquitectures.


Yeap, indeed


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Frida Kahlo and Diego de Rivera's house and museum in Mexico City
Casa y museo de Frida Kahlo y Diego de Rivera en la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Frida Kahlo and Diego de Rivera's house and museum in Mexico City
Casa y museo de Frida Kahlo y Diego de Rivera en la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Frida Kahlo and Diego de Rivera's house and museum in Mexico City
Casa y museo de Frida Kahlo y Diego de Rivera en la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Frida Kahlo and Diego de Rivera's house and museum in Mexico City
Casa y museo de Frida Kahlo y Diego de Rivera en la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Leon Trotsky home in Coyoacán Distrito Federal
Casa de Leon Trotsky en Coyoacán Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Convento de Coyoacán en el Distrito Federal
Coyoacán Convent in the Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Casa León Trotsky Museum, in Coyoacán in Mexico City
Casa Museo de León Totsky en Coyoacán en la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Plaza de Toros Monumental en la Ciudad de México
Monumental Bullring in Mexico City


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Acapulco Guerrero


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Acapulco Guerrero Bay
Bahia de Acapulco Guerrero


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

La Quebrada en Acapulco Guerrero
La Quebrada in Acapulco Guerrero


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

La Quebrada en Acapulco Guerrero
La Quebrada in Acapulco Guerrero


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

La Quebrada en Acapulco Guerrero
La Quebrada in Acapulco Guerrero


----------



## christos-greece

Jesús E. Salgado said:


> Acapulco Guerrero Bay
> Bahia de Acapulco Guerrero


Nice pic


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Acapulco is part of the mystique of México, in this country you find a huge contrast between areas like México City, Monterrey, Guadalajara, Copala, Acapulco, and other small arqueological areas.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

La Quebrada en Acapulco Guerrero
La Quebrada in Acapulco Guerrero


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Acapulco Bay in Acapulco Guerrero
Bahia de Acapulco en Acapulco Guerrero


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

La Quebrada en Acapulco Guerrero
La Quebrada in Acapulco Guerrero


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

La Quebrada en Acapulco Guerrero
La Quebrada in Acapulco Guerrero


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Acapulco Bay in Acapulco Guerrero
Bahia de Acapulco en Acapulco Guerrero


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Fuerte en Acapulco Guerrero que ahora es un mirador en el puerto
A fort in Acapulco Guerrero, that currently is used as a Looking place


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Fuerte en Acapulco Guerrero que ahora es un mirador en el puerto
A fort in Acapulco Guerrero, that currently is used as a Looking place


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Fuerte en Acapulco Guerrero que ahora es un mirador en el puerto
A fort in Acapulco Guerrero, that currently is used as a Looking place


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Faro de Acapulco Guerrero
Acapulco Guerrero's lighthouse


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Hoteles en las playas de Acapulco Guerrero
Hotels ata the beaches of Acapulco Guerrero


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Playa de Caleta en Acapulco Guerrero
Caleta Beach in Acapulco Guerrero


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Centro de el viejo Acapulco Guerrero
Downtown in the old part of Acapulco Guerrero


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Vegetación tropical en Acapulco Guerrero
Tropical vegetation in Acapulco Guerrero


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Acapulco Bay in Acapulco Guerrero
Bahia de Acapulco en Acapulco Guerrero


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Acapulco Bay in Acapulco Guerrero
Bahia de Acapulco en Acapulco Guerrero


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Acapulco Bay in Acapulco Guerrero
Bahia de Acapulco en Acapulco Guerrero


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Statue of La Diana Cazadora en Acapulco Guerrero
Statue of Diana Cazadora in Acapulco Guerrero


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A local restaurant with very affordable prices, this place is in the old Acapulco Guerrero.
Un restaurant con precios muy modicos en el antiguo Acapulco Guerrero.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Neveria en Acapulco Guerreo
Ice cream parlor in Acapulco Guerrero


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Antiguos edificios que datan a la epoca de la Colonia en Durango Durango
Old buildings dating back to the Colonial era in Durango Durango


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Sierra de Tepehuanes in the Sierra Madre Occidental in the state of Durango
Sierra de Tepehuanes en la Sierra Madre Occidental en el estado de Durango


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Catedral de Durango y kiosco en el parque de el centro historico de Durango Durango
Durango's cathedral and kiosco in historic center in Durango Durango


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A bridge in a gorge in the state of Oaxaca
Un puente sobre un desfiladero en el estado de Oaxaca


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Rural life in Bernal Queretaro
Vida rural en Bernal Queretaro


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Downtown Bernal Queretaro
Centro de Bernal Queretaro


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Downtown Bernal Queretaro
Centro de Bernal Queretaro


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Downtown Bernal Queretaro
Centro de Bernal Queretaro


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Bernal Queretaro


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Bernal Queretaro


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Bernal Queretaro


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Street scene in Bernal Queretaro
Calle típica de Bernal Queretaro


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Street scene in Bernal Queretaro
Calle típica de Bernal Queretaro


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Street scene in Bernal Queretaro
Calle típica de Bernal Queretaro


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Street scene in Bernal Queretaro
Calle típica de Bernal Queretaro


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Palacio de Gobierno en Queretaro Queretaro
Government Building in Queretaro Queretaro


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Street scene in Bernal Queretaro
Calle típica de Bernal Queretaro


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Church in Bernal Queretaro
Iglesia en Bernal Queretaro


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A beautiful and colorful church in the town of Bernal Queretaro
Una bella y pintoresca iglesia en el pueblo de Bernal Queretaro


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Bernal Queretaro


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Street scene in Queretaro Queretaro
Calle típica de Queretaro Queretaro


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Queretaro Queretaro


----------



## QroGtoMex

The picture of the government building and the last two pictures are actually in the city of Queretaro


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Thank you for correcting me, I sure made a mistake. It has been sometime since I was there and got the structures wrong.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Street scene in Bernal Queretaro
Calle típica de Bernal Queretaro


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Stairs to the mountain ouside Bernal Queretaro
Escaleras en la montaña afuera de Bernal Queretaro


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Street scene in Bernal Queretaro
Calle típica de Bernal Queretaro


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Street scene in Bernal Queretaro
Calle típica de Bernal Queretaro


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Street scene in Bernal Queretaro
Calle típica de Bernal Queretaro


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Panoramica de Hermosillo Sonora
Panoramic of Hermosillo Sonora


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Palacio de Gobierno de Hermosillo Sonora
Govermment Building in Hermosillo Sonora


----------



## RETROMANIA

¿dónde queda Copala? cerca de que ciudad??


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Se encuentra a 70 kilometros al este de Mazatlán, está en el Municipio de Concordia Sinaloa en el camino al estado de Durango. Esta en los principios de la Sierra Madre Occidental en el sur de el estado de Sinaloa.

Copala is located about 45 miles east of Mazatlán, is in the County of Concordia on the way to the state of Durango. Is in the begginings of the Western Sierra Madre in the southern part of the state of Sinaloa.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Hermosillo Sonora


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Ford Motors Hermosillo Sonora


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Museo y Biblioteca de la Universidad de Sonora en Hermosillo
Museum and Library in the Sonora University in Hermosillo


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Guaymas Sonora


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Hermosillo Sonora


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Hermosillo Sonora


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Hermosillo Sonora


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Museo biblioteca de la Universidad Autonoma de Sonora en Hermosillo
Museum and library of the Sonora Autonomous University in Hermosillo


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Panorama cercas a Hermosillo Sonora


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Street scene in Hermosillo Sonora
Calle típica en Hermosillo Sonora


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Discoteca Valentino's en la Zona Dorada de Mazatlán Sinaloa
Valentino's discotheque in the Golden Zone of Mazatlán Sinaloa


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Rock formation in the Mountain where the lighthouse is located in Mazatlán Sinaloa.
Formación rocosa en la montaña adonde el faro esta localizado en Mazatlán Sinaloa.


----------



## Arzon

Jesús E. Salgado said:


> Monument to Father Kino en Hermosillo Sonora, the Spanish priest that helped conquer and settle the Northwest coast of México and Southwest United States.
> Monumento al Padre Kino en Hermosillo Sonora, el fraile Español que ayudo a conquistar y poblar el Noroeste de México y el Suroeste de Los Estados Unidos.


Buenas fotos compañero:cheers: has hecho un excelente trabajo.

nice pics...but the father kino was an Italian priest, Not spanish.


----------



## Arzon

Hey amigo espero no te moleste contribuyo con unas fotos.

Sierra de ajos,Bavizpe, Sonora.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Gracias y que sigan contribuyendo fotos de sus terruños, tienes razón era un fraile Italiano, solo que vino bajo la bandera de España. Algo igual a Cristobal Colón y Americo Vespucci.


Please don't put adds, only pictures in my themes. This is not a place for commercials, but a location to see areas that we have never visited, or been there an remember those visits.


----------



## honghong

*24 Hours Appliance Timer Programmer*


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Diver in Plaza Taboada in Mazatlán Sinaloa
Clavadista en la Plaza Taboada en Mazatlán Sinaloa


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Star Princess cruiser leaving Mazatlán Sinaloa
El crucero Star Princess partiendo de Mazatlán Sinaloa


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa's public market
Mercado público de Mazatlán Sinaloa


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Flying over the lighthouse and the city and port of Mazatlán Sinaloa on route to the airport.
Volando sobre el faro de la ciudad y puerto de Mazatlán Sinaloa, en rumbo al aeropuerto.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Concierto en Teatro Angela Peralta en Centro Historico de Mazatlán Sinaloa
A concert in Teatro Angela Peralta in Historic Center of Mazatlán Sinaloa


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Concierto en Teatro Angela Peralta en Centro Historico de Mazatlán Sinaloa
A concert in Teatro Angela Peralta in Historic Center of Mazatlán Sinaloa


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Lagunas al sur de Mazatlán Sinaloa, estas son areas de granjas de camaron
Small lakes south of Mazatlán Sinaloa, these areas are shrimp farms


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Playa Norte and Cerro de la Neveria in Mazatlán Sinaloa
Playa Norte y Cerro de la Neveria en Mazatlán Sinaloa


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Cueva de el pirata Drake, en esta cueva se escondia el corsario Drake de los Mazatlecos y los Españoles tras sus fechorias. La cueva esta localizada bajo el faro de Mazatlán Sinaloa.

Pirate Drake's cave, in this cave the pirate used to hide from the local authorities and the Spaniards. The cave is located under the lighthouse of Mazatlán Sinaloa.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Interior de la Catedral de Mazatlán Sinaloa
Interior of the Cathedral in Mazatlán Sinaloa


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Flying over the lighthouse and the city and port of Mazatlán Sinaloa on route to the airport.

Volando sobre el faro de la ciudad y puerto de Mazatlán Sinaloa, en rumbo al aeropuerto.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Zona Dorada de Mazatlán Sinaloa
Mazatlán's Sinaloa Golden Zone


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Catedral de Mazatlán Sinaloa
Cathedral in Mazatlán Sinaloa


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Catedral de Mazatlán Sinaloa
Cathedral in Mazatlán Sinaloa


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A drugs rehabilitation hospital in the outskirsts of Mazatlán Sinaloa
Hospital de rehabilitación para drogadictos en las orillas de Mazatlán Sinaloa


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The beautiful Pacific Ocean at dusk in Mazatlán Sinaloa
El bello Oceano Pacifico al atardecer en Mazatlán Sinaloa


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Inicio de clavado en Plaza Sanchez Taboada en Mazatlán Sinaloa
The beggining of the dive in Plaza Sanchez Taboada en Mazatlán Sinaloa


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A boat who is part of the Shrimp flotilla in Mazatlán Sinaloa
Barco camaronero, que es parte de la flota camaronera de Mazatlán Sinaloa


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Flying over the the city and port of Mazatlán Sinaloa on route to the airport.

Volando sobre la ciudad y puerto de Mazatlán Sinaloa, en rumbo al aeropuerto.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Arriving at Mazatlán's Sinaloa airport at midnight
Llegando al aeropuerto de Mazatlán Sinaloa a medianoche


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa's public market
Mercado público de Mazatlán Sinaloa


----------



## Juan Pilgrim

*very interesting!*
*muy interesante!*

:horse:
JP


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Thank you Juan


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Zona Dorada de Mazatlán Sinaloa de noche
Golden Zone of Mazatlán Sinaloa at nightime


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A little island close to the lighthouse in Mazatlán Sinaloa, this is a gathering for sea lions once every year.

Un pequeña isla cercas de el faro de Mazatlán Sinaloa, en este lugar se reunen las focas una vez al año


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Embarcadero en la Isla de La Piedra frente a Los Astilleros de Mazatlán Sinaloa
Loading and unloading area in Rock Island across the docks of Mazatlán Sinaloa


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Atardecer en Mazatlán Sinaloa
Dusk en Mazatlán Sinaloa


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Typical street scene in Historic Center of Mazatlán Sinaloa, this is th old part of the port. Most of the building were built in the 1700's to 1800's.
Típica calle en el Centro Historico de Mazatlán Sinaloa, estaes la parte antigua de el puerto. Casi todos los edificios fueron contruidos entr los 1700's y los 1800's


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Toma de el Viejo Mazatlán Sinaloa de el Hotel Freeman el edificio más alto de la ciudad

Picture of the old Mazatlán Sinaloa taken from Hotel Freeman the tallest building of the city.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Flying over the the city and port of Mazatlán Sinaloa on route to the airport.

Volando sobre la ciudad y puerto de Mazatlán Sinaloa, en rumbo al aeropuerto.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Restaurante frente a Plazuela Machado en Mazatlán Sinaloa
Restaurant in front of Machado Plazuela (park) in Mazatlán Sinaloa


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Astilleros e Isla de La Piedra desde Hotel Freeman en Mazatlán Sinaloa
Docks and the Rock Islanda seen from atop Hotel Freeman in Mazatlán Sinaloa


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Catedral de Mazatlán Sinaloa
Cathedral in Mazatlán Sinaloa


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Chihuahua Chihuahua Regional Museum
Museo Regional de Chihuahua Chihuahua


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Santuario de Guadalupe en Chihuahua Chihuaha
Guadalupe Sanctuary in Chihuahua Chihuahua


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Monumento a la literatura en Chihuahua Chihuahua
A monument to literature in Chihuahua Chihuaha


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Govermment Building in Chihuahua Chihuahua
Edificio de Gobierno en Chihuahua Chihuahua


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Tomb of General Terrazas a hero of the Mexican Revolution in Chihuhua Chihuahua.
Tumba de el General Terrazas un heroe de la Revolución Mexicana en Chihuahua Chihuahua.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Interior de de el balcón de el Palacio de Gobierno de Chihuahua Chihuahua
Interior of the balcony of the Palace of Govermment Chihuahua Chihuahua


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Parque El Palomar en Chihuahua Chihuahua
Palomar Park in Chihuahua Chihuahua


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Palacio de Gobierno de Chihuahua Chihuahua
Palace of Govermment Chihuahua Chihuahua


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Old Congress Building in Chihuahua Chihuahua
El antiguo edificio de el Congreso en Chihuahua Chihuahua


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Museo de la Revolución Mexicana de 1910 en Chihuahua Chihuahua
Museum of the Mexican Revolution of 1910 in Chihuahua Chihuahua


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Iglesia de San Francisco en Chihuahua Chihuahua
Church of San Francisco in Chihuahua Chihuahua


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Palacio Federal en Chihuahua Chihuahua
Federal Palace in Chihuahua Chihuahua


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Palacio Federal en Chihuahua Chihuahua
Federal Palace in Chihuahua Chihuahua


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Presidencia de Chihuahua Chihuahua
Chihuahua Chihuahua's City Hall


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Catedral de Chihuahua Chihuahua
Chihuahua Chihuahua's Cathedral


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Catedral de Chihuahua Chihuahua
Chihuahua Chihuahua's Cathedral


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Catedral de Chihuahua Chihuahua
Chihuahua Chihuahua's Cathedral


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Catedral de Chihuahua Chihuahua
Chihuahua Chihuahua's Cathedral


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Interior of The Blessed Sacrament Chapel in Chihuahua Chihuaha
Interior de la Capilla de el Sagrado Sacramento en Chihuahua Chihuahua


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Interior of The Blessed Sacrament Chapel in Chihuahua Chihuaha
Interior de la Capilla de el Sagrado Sacramento en Chihuahua 

Chihuahua


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Interior of The Blessed Sacrament Chapel in Chihuahua Chihuaha
Interior de la Capilla de el Sagrado Sacramento en Chihuahua


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Frontera entre México y Guatemala en el pueblo de La Mesilla Guatemala
Border between México and Guatemala in the town of La Mesilla Guatemala


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Transportation in La Mesilla Guatemala
Transportación en La Mesilla Guatemala


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Frontera entre México y Guatemala en el pueblo de La Mesilla Guatemala
Border between México and Guatemala in the town of La Mesilla Guatemala


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Leaving La Mesilla Guatemala into the heart of the country.
Saliendo de La Mesilla Guatemala rumbo al centro de el pais,


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Fortaleza Lempira in Gracias a Dios Guatemala 
Fortaleza Lempira en Gracias a Dios Guatemala


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Thermal waters in Gracias a Dios
Aguas termales en Gracias a Dios Guatemala


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Downtown Gracias a Dios Guatemala
Centro de Gracias a Dios Guatemala


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Downtown Gracias a Dios Guatemala
Centro de Gracias a Dios Guatemala


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Fuerte de San Cristobal en Gracias a Dios Guatemala
Fuerte de San Cristobal in Gracias a Dios Guatemala


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

An old building in Gracias a Dios Guatemala
Un viejo edificio en Gracias a Dios Guatemala


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Gracias a Dios Guatemala


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The Temple of the Cross is on the left, the jungle is encroaching onto the ruins of Tikal Guatemala.
El Templo de la Cruz esta en la izquierda, la selva rodeo las Ruinas de Tikal Guatemala.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The Palace is to the left and the Temple of Inscription is to the right in Tikal Guatemala.
El Palacio está a la izquierda y el Templo de la Incripción está a la derecha en Tikal Guatemala.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

This is The temple that Count Walwick lived in to the left is the Palace, that is what the guide told us in Tikal Guatemala.
Este es el Templo en el que el Conde Walwick vivio, esto de acuerdo a lo que nos conto el guia en Tikal Guatemala


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The Palace in Tikal Guatemala
El Palacio en Tikal Guatemala


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Temple in Tikal Guatemala
Templo en Tikal Guatemala


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Temple in Tikal Guatemala
Templo en Tikal Guatemala


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Ruinas de Tikal Guatemala
Tikal's Guatemala Ruins


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Tikal Ruins in the middle of the jungle in Guatemala
Ruinas de Tikal en el medio de la selva en Guatemala


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Tikal Ruins in the middle of the jungle in Guatemala
Ruinas de Tikal en el medio de la selva en Guatemala


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Temple in Tikal Guatemala
Templo en Tikal Guatemala


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Tikal Ruins in the middle of the jungle in Guatemala
Ruinas de Tikal en el medio de la selva en Guatemala


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Tikal Ruins in the middle of the jungle in Guatemala
Ruinas de Tikal en el medio de la selva en Guatemala


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Tikal Ruins in the middle of the jungle in Guatemala
Ruinas de Tikal en el medio de la selva en Guatemala


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Temple in Tikal Guatemala
Templo en Tikal Guatemala


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Temple in the middle of the jungle in Guatemala
Templo de Tikal en el medio de la selva en Guatemala


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Temple de Tikal in the middle of the jungle at night in Guatemala
Templo de Tikal en el medio de la selva durante la noche en Guatemala


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Tikal Ruins in the middle of the jungle in Guatemala
Ruinas de Tikal en el medio de la selva en Guatemala


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Tikal Ruins in the middle of the jungle in Guatemala
Ruinas de Tikal en el medio de la selva en Guatemala


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Tikal Ruins in the middle of the jungle in Guatemala
Ruinas de Tikal en el medio de la selva en Guatemala


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Tikal Ruins in the middle of the jungle in Guatemala
Ruinas de Tikal en el medio de la selva en Guatemala


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Tikal Ruins in the middle of the jungle in Guatemala
Ruinas de Tikal en el medio de la selva en Guatemala


----------



## Dolfos

Las culturas precolombinas son fascinantes 

Enhorabuena por el thread !! :cheers:


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Dolfos que no eras un forista de Foros México, el seudonimo me parece conocido, gracias por tus palabras de aprobación al tema.

Saludos


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Tikal Ruins in the middle of the jungle in Guatemala
Ruinas de Tikal en el medio de la selva en Guatemala


----------



## Dolfos

Jesús E. Salgado said:


> Dolfos que no eras un forista de Foros México, el seudonimo me parece conocido, gracias por tus palabras de aprobación al tema.
> 
> Saludos


No amigo, me temo que te has equivocado.

Soy un nuevo usuario, de ESPAÑA :banana:


Saludos ... y repito, muy buen thread !! :cheers:


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Una vez más gracias por las palabras de apoyo al tema que he escogido, y que viva la Madre Patria.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Tikal Ruins in the middle of the jungle in Guatemala
Ruinas de Tikal en el medio de la selva en Guatemala


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Calle Principal de Almolonga Guatemala
Main Street in Almolonga Guatemala


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Countryside in Almolonga Guatemala
Escena campirana en Almolonga Guatemala


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Almolonga Guatemala


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Almolonga Guatemala lavando zanahorias 
Washing carrots in Almolonga Guatemala


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Indigenas Mayas en el centro de Almolonga Guatemala
Maya Indians in downtown Almolonga Guatemala


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

El poblado de Almolonga Guatemala enclavado en la montaña con el cementerio al pie de ella.
The town of Almolonga Guatemala located in the mountainside with the cemmetery at the base of it,


----------



## 1692mono

pork fotos de guatemala q no deberian de ser de mexico

bueno
..


en fin tan chidas las fotos xD


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A highway leaving Almolonga in Guatemala
Carretera saliendo de Almolonga Guatemala


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Almolonga Guatemala


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Atardecer en Almolonga Guatemala
Dusk in Almolonga Guatemala


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Casa en la montaña de Almolonga Guatemala
House in the mountain of Almolonga Guatemala


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mujer Maya caminando frente a la Iglesia de Almolonga Guatemala
Female Maya walking in fronto fo the Church Of Almolonga Guatemala


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The mountains of Guatemala around Almolonga
Las montañas de Guatemala cercas de Almolonga


----------



## 1692mono

ibas bn la cagas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Maya Female Indians in the open market of Almolonga Guatemala
Mujeres Indigenas Mayas en el mercado al aire libre en Almolonga Guatemala


----------



## Vencedoresdesierto

Hay muchas fotos de chihuahua que son muy antiguas y mezclas fotos de Madera, Juarez y Chihuhua, je je jey las pones como chihuahua, chihuahua, je je je, y el edificio que muestras es una jglesai mormona en el municipio de Casas Grandes (noroeste del Estado)


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Tengo tantas fotos que a veces se me olvidan los lugares en que estaban, por ende cometo errores al ubicarlas. Son fotos que tomé algunos añoas atras y resulta imnposible que no cometa errores al ponerlas en ciudades equivocadas. Por eso agradezco cuando me corrigen, de esta manera puedo cambiarle las ubicaciones y satisfacer a todos. Algo que no creo que que sea factible.

He estado viajando por México y Estados Unidos desde hace muchos años y tengo muchisimas fotografias tomadas que a resulta muy dificíl sino imposible de recordar adonde fueron tomadas.

La critica constructiva resulta muy buena, la critica solo por criticar solo y catalogar como ignorantes y el mofarse de otros es un muestra de neofitez y deinfantilismo de algunas personas.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Almolonga Guatemala


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mujer e hija Maya caminando frente a la Iglesia de Almolonga Guatemala
Female and daughter of Mayn blood walking in front of the Church Of Almolonga Guatemala


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Centro de Almolonga Guatemala
Downtown Almolonga Guatemala


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

El poblado de Almolonga Guatemala enclavado en la montaña con el cementerio al pie de ella.
The town of Almolonga Guatemala located in the mountainside with the cemmetery at the base of it.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Almolonga Guatemala


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mujer Maya caminando frente a la Iglesia de Almolonga Guatemala
Female Maya walking in fronto fo the Church Of Almolonga Guatemala


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Church in Downtown of Almolonga Guatemala
Iglesia en el centro de Almolonga Guatemala


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Maya Female Indians in the open market of Almolonga Guatemala
Mujeres Indigenas Mayas en el mercado al aire libre en Almolonga Guatemala


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Almolonga Guatemala


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Plaza de Guatemala Guatemala de noche.
Guatemala Guatemala Plaza at night


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Arriving in Guatemala Guatemala on a foggy day
Llegando a Guatemala Guatemala en un dia con neblina


----------



## Petush

Mexican thread or guatemala's thread ???


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The forum is about México, but if you look at the explanation as to why I included Guatemala in this section you will find out as to why I am doing it. You as well as another forist ask the question whithout loking at all de posts.

I already explained this, look about 4 pages before the last one and you will know the answer.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Govermment building in Guatemala Guatemala
Edificio Gubernamental en Guatemala Guatemala


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Evangelical Church in Guatemala Guatemala
Iglesia Evangelica en Guatemala Guatemala


----------



## christos-greece

Jesús E. Salgado said:


> Thank you
> 
> Η ζωντανή Ελλάδα


:cheers1:
Very nice pics btw


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Guatemala Guatemala outskirts
Orillas de Guatemala Guatemala


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A tourist attraction in Atitlán Guatemala
Atracción turistica en Atitlán Guatemala


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Quinta Real in Zacatecas Zacatecas México
Quinta Real en Zacatecas Zacatecas México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Teleferico en Zacatecas Zacatecas
Skyway in Zacatecas Zacatecas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Zacatecas landscape a few miles away from the city capital of the state of Zacatecas México.
Panorama rural de Zacatecas unos cuantas millas de la ciudad capital de el estado de Zacatecas México.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Catedral de Zacatecas Zacatecas
Zacatecas Zacatecas Cathedral


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Cerro de la Bufa en Zacatecas Zacatecas
Cerro de la Bufa in Zacatecas Zacatecas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Downtown Zacatecas Zacatecas
Centro de Zacatecas Zacatecas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Sunset near Zacatecas Zacatecas
Atardecer cercas de Zacatecas Zacatecas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A river near Zacatecas Zacatecas
Rio cercas de Zacatecas Zacatecas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Zacatecas calle colonial en Zacatecas Zacatecas
Colonial street in Zacatecas Zacatecas


----------



## christos-greece

Jesús E. Salgado said:


> A river near Zacatecas Zacatecas
> Rio cercas de Zacatecas Zacatecas


Awesome place


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

It is a beautiful area


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A grocery store in Zacatecas Zacatecas
Una tienda de abarrotes en Zacatecas Zacatecas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Zacatecas Zacatecas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Plaza de Zacatecas Zacatecas
Plaza in Zacatecas Zacatecas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Zacatecas calle colonial en Zacatecas Zacatecas
Colonial street in Zacatecas Zacatecas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Zacatecas calle colonial en Zacatecas Zacatecas
Colonial street in Zacatecas Zacatecas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A child looking at the candies in a Zacatecas Zacatecas grocery store
Un niño viendo los dulces en una tienda de abarrotes en Zacatecas Zacatecas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A park in Zacatecas Zacatecas
Un parque en Zacatecas Zacatecas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Skyway ride to el Cerro de la Bufa in Zacatecas Zacatecas
Periferico para el ascender al Cerro de la Bufa en Zacatecas Zacatecas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A handyman in the streets of Zacatecas Zacatecas
Un trabajador ambulante en las calles de Zacatecas Zacatecas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Zacatecas calle colonial en Zacatecas Zacatecas
Colonial street in Zacatecas Zacatecas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Zacatecas calle colonial en Zacatecas Zacatecas
Colonial street in Zacatecas Zacatecas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Colonial arquitecture in the buildings of Zacatecas Zacatecas
Arquitectura colonial en los edificios de Zacatecas Zacatecas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Catedral de Zacatecas Zacatecas
Zacatecas Zacatecas cathedral


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Colonial arquitecture in the buildings of Zacatecas Zacatecas
Arquitectura colonial en los edificios de Zacatecas Zacatecas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Zacatecas Zacatecas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Zacatecas Zacatecas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Entrance to old mine of Eden in Zacatecas Zacatecas
Entrada a la vieja mina de el Eden en Zacatecas Zacateca


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Acueduct in Zacatecas Zacatecas
Acueducto en Zacatecas Zacatecas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A view of the Zacatecas Zacatecas cathedral at night
Vista de la catedral de Zacatecas Zacatecas de noche


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A view of the Zacatecas Zacatecas cathedral at night
Vista de la catedral de Zacatecas Zacatecas de noche


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A view of Zacatecas Zacateca at night
Vista de Zacatecas Zacatecas de noche


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A view of Zacatecas Zacateca at night
Vista de Zacatecas Zacatecas de noche


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A children's festival en downtown Zacatecas Zacatecas
Festival infantil en el centro de Zacatecas Zacatecas


----------



## christos-greece

Jesús E. Salgado said:


> A view of the Zacatecas Zacatecas cathedral at night
> Vista de la catedral de Zacatecas Zacatecas de noche


:cheers:


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Two Mexican musicians serenading the patrons of a restaurant in Zacatecas Zacatecas.
Dos musicos Mexicanos cantandoles a los clientes de un restaurante de Zacatecas Zacatecas.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Zacatecas Zacatecas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Colonial arquitecture in the buildings of Zacatecas Zacatecas
Arquitectura colonial en los edificios de Zacatecas Zacatecas


----------



## christos-greece

Jesús E. Salgado said:


> Two Mexican musicians serenading the patrons of a restaurant in Zacatecas Zacatecas.
> Dos musicos Mexicanos cantandoles a los clientes de un restaurante de Zacatecas Zacatecas.


Viva Muchachos


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Zacatecas Zacatecas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Monumento al General Panfilo Natera heroe de la Revolución Mexicana de 1910 en Zacatecas Zacatecas.
Monument to General Panfilo Natera a hero of the 1910 Mexican Revolution in Zacatecas Zacatecas.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Zacatecas Zacatecas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Juchipila Zacatecas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Zacatecas Zacatecas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Zacatecas Zacatecas street at night
Calle de Zacatecas Zacatecas de noche


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Colonial arquitecture in the buildings of Zacatecas Zacatecas
Arquitectura colonial en los edificios de Zacatecas Zacatecas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Monumento en el centro de Zacatecas Zacatecas
Monument in downtown Zacatecas Zacatecas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Monumento a la Revolución visto al atardecer en Zacatecas Zacatecas
Monument to the Mexican Revolution at dusk in Zacatecas Zacatecas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A commercial alley in Zacatecas Zacatecas
Un callejón comercial Zacatecas Zacatecas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Hotel Quinta Real Zacatecas Zacatecas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Monumento a la Revolución Mexicana de 1910 en Zacatecas Zacatecas
Monument to the Mexican revolution of 1910 in Zacatecas Zacatecas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Colonial arquitecture in the buildings of Zacatecas Zacatecas
Arquitectura colonial en los edificios de Zacatecas Zacatecas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Zacatecas Zacatecas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Cerro de la Bufa Zacatecas Zacatecas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A raising sun seen over a lake in Zacatecas Zacatecas
La salida de el sol vista sobre un lago en Zacatecas Zacatecas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Calle en Zacatecas Zacatecas
Street in Zacatecas Zacatecas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Highway going into Zacatecas Zacatecas
Carretera viajando a Zacatecas Zacatecas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Zacatecas Zacatecas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Calderón Theatre in Zacatecas Zacatecas
El Teatro Calderón en Zacatecas Zacatecas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Zacatecas Zacatecas visto desde lo alto de el Cerro de la Bufa
Zacatecas Zactecas seen from the top of El Cerro de la Bufa


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Colonial arquitecture in the buildings of Zacatecas Zacatecas
Arquitectura colonial en los edificios de Zacatecas Zacatecas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Colonial arquitecture in the buildings of Zacatecas Zacatecas
Arquitectura colonial en los edificios de Zacatecas Zacatecas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Colonial arquitecture in the buildings of Zacatecas Zacatecas
Arquitectura colonial en los edificios de Zacatecas Zacatecas


----------



## ArchiTennis

beautiful


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The whole city is beautiful, it was declared a City Patrimony to the world by the Unesco.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The Cathedral in Downtown Zacatecas Zacatecas at nightime
La Catedral en el Centro de Zacatecas Zacatecas por la noche


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Monument to a Revolutionary heroe of the 1910 Mexican Revolution atop the Cerro de la Bufa looking at city of Zacatecas Zacatecas.
Monumento a un heroe de la Revolución Mexicana de 1910 arriba de el Cerro de la Bufa viendo a la ciudad de Zacatecas Zacatecas.


----------



## gerardo16

This photo is very nice, the place is call chicos Paradise (Restaurant) on Rio horcones

Food is good but the loation is the best


----------



## thaproducer

Taller said:


> I know that hotel in the second last photo, on the right.. it is the San Marino!


hahaha yes!!  

I hope you visit us soon!...

------

Nice pics jesús, great sunset.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The whole city-port is beautiful, it owes its popularity to the movie The Night of the Iguana.

Hotels at beachside in Puerto Vallarta Jalisco
Hoteles a la orilla de la playa en Puerto Vallarta jalisco


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Entrando a la Bahia de Banderas y eventualmente a Yelapa viajando desde Puerto Vallarta Jalisco.
Entering Bahia de Banderas and eventually to Yelapa traveling from Puerto Vallarta Jalisco.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Puerto Vallarta Jalisco Cathedral
Catedral de Puerto Vallarta Jalisco


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Centro de Puerto Vallarta Jalisco
Downtown Puerto vallarta Jalisco


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Catedral de Puerto Vallarta Jalisco
Catedral in Puerto Vallarta Jalisco


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Puerto Vallarta Jalisco


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Puerto Vallarta Jalisco


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Dawn Princess en Puerto Vallarta Jalisco
Dawn Princess at Puerto Vallarta Jalisco


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Puerto Vallarta Jalisco


----------



## thaproducer

Great pics jesus, thanks for show the city


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

De nada 
You are welcomed


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Puerto Vallarta Jalisco


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Beachside walk in Puerto Vallarta Jalisco
Malecón en Puerto Vallarta Jalisco


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Beachside walk in Puerto Vallarta Jalisco
Malecón en Puerto Vallarta Jalisco


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Beachside walk in Puerto Vallarta Jalisco
Malecón en Puerto Vallarta Jalisco


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Beachside walk in Puerto Vallarta Jalisco
Malecón en Puerto Vallarta Jalisco


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Beachside walk in Puerto Vallarta Jalisco
Malecón en Puerto Vallarta Jalisco


----------



## japanese001

スペインの建物よりアステカ文明の遺跡が見たいです。


----------



## christos-greece

Jesús E. Salgado said:


> Dawn Princess en Puerto Vallarta Jalisco
> Dawn Princess at Puerto Vallarta Jalisco


The cruise-ship is awesome :cheers:


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Puerto Vallarta Jalisco


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Puerto Vallarta Jalisco


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Puerto Vallarta Jalisco


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Trail into the jungles of Puerto Vallarta
Vereda rumbo a las selvas de Puerto Vallarta


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Survival games that turist play in Puerto Vallarta Jalisco
Juegos de sobrevivencia para turistas en Puerto Vallarta Jalisco


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pemex Mexican gas station in Puerto Vallarta
Pemex gasolinera en Puerto Vallarta Jalisco


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Tourist bus in Puerto Vallarta Jalisco
Autobus de turistas en Puerto Vallarta jalisco


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Puerto Vallarta Jalisco


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Dawn Princess en Puerto Vallarta Jalisco
Dawn Princess at Puerto Vallarta Jalisco


----------



## Taller Better

These pictures are making me homesick for Puerto Vallarta.... and I've never even lived there!


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

It is a great resort town


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The beautiful Pacific Ocean seen from Puerto Vallarta
La belleza de el Oceano Pacifico vista desde Puerto Vallarta


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Near Puerto Vallarta Jalisco
Cercas de Puerto Vallarta Jalisco


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Puerto Vallarta Jalisco


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Vista al mar en Puerto Vallarta Jalisco
Sea view in Puerto Vallarta Jalisco


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A street scene in Puerto Vallarta Jalisco
Callecita en Puerto Vallarta Jalisco


----------



## thaproducer

i love to see pictures of the beach. thanks jesus.

--------



japanese001 said:


> スペインの建物よりアステカ文明の遺跡が見たいです。


Can somebody tell me what does he mean?


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Me too coming from Mazatlán Sinaloa my birthpalce in the Pacific Ocean
A mi tambien me encanta dada la similitud entra Puerto Vallarta Jalisco y Mazatlán Sinaloa mi lugar de origen


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A street scene in Puerto Vallarta Jalisco
Callecita en Puerto Vallarta Jalisco


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Puerto Vallarta Jalisco


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Vista al mar en Puerto Vallarta Jalisco
Sea view in Puerto Vallarta Jalisco


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Vista al mar en Puerto Vallarta Jalisco
Sea view in Puerto Vallarta Jalisco


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Puerto Vallarta Jalisco


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Catedral de Puerto Vallarta 
Puerto Vallarta Carthedral


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Aerial view of Puerto Vallarta Jalisco
Vista aerea de Puerto Vallarta Jalisco


----------



## Mr Equis

no es mal plan, pero como que se ve que en Pto Vallarta esta muy jodida la gente, o es una mala percepción de las fotos?


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

En todos los centros turisticos de el mundo exiten dos areas comunes, una la de la población local, y la otra mejor conservada para los turistas y la gente adinerada, Puerto Vallarta no es la excepción a la regla.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Vista al mar en Puerto Vallarta Jalisco
Sea view in Puerto Vallarta Jalisco


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Puerto Vallarta Jalisco


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Puerto Vallarta Jalisco


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Vista al mar en Puerto Vallarta Jalisco
Sea view in Puerto Vallarta Jalisco


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Arrival of the Dawn Princess in Puerto Vallarta Jalisco
Llegada de el Dawn Princess a Puerto Vallarta Jalisco


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Marina en Puerto Vallarta Jalisco
Marina in Puerto Vallarta Jalisco


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Puerto Vallarta Jalisco


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Vista al mar en Puerto Vallarta Jalisco
Sea view in Puerto Vallarta Jalisco


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A street scene in Puerto Vallarta Jalisco
Callecita en Puerto Vallarta Jalisco


----------



## thaproducer

Mr Equis said:


> no es mal plan, pero como que se ve que en Pto Vallarta esta muy jodida la gente, o es una mala percepción de las fotos?


Como todo México, tiene sus partes de lujo y sus partes marginadas. Verás casas fellitas pero todos tienen dinero, aquí sí hay!

Buenas fotos jesús


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Corrección como en todos los paises de el mundo tienen sus partes de lujo y sus partes marginadas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Puerto Vallarta Jalisco Calle Allende
Puerto Vallarta Jalisco Allende Street


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Puerto Vallarta Jalisco


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Puerto Vallarta Jalisco


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

****** Gulch in Puerto Vallarta Jalisco 
****** Gulch en Puerto Vallarta Jalisco


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

****** Gulch in Puerto Vallarta Jalisco
****** Gulch en Puerto Vallarta Jalisco


----------



## gerardo16

How many pictures you have?, seems as your big passion is travel and photography

BTW great pics

regards


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

You are right about your description of me, I have traveled since I was able to afford it. And believe me it has been a lot of years,. I have visited almost all the Western United States and some of the Eastern parts of this great country. Also I have visited most of México, Guatemala, Belize and El Salvador and the Bahamas

Another thing that help me visit most of this areas was my line of work, sometimes I had to travel to this areas to securese some contracts.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Catedral de Real de 14 ciudad minera en el estado de San Luis Potosi
Cathedral in Real de 14 mining town in the state of San Luis Potosi.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Niña Indigena en Real de 14 ciudad minera en el estado de San Luis Potosi
Indian girl in Real de 14 mining town in the state of San Luis Potosi.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Catedral de Real de 14 ciudad minera en el estado de San Luis Potosi
Cathedral in Real de 14 mining town in the state of San Luis Potosi.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Real de 14 ciudad minera en el estado de San Luis Potosi
Real de 14 mining town in the state of San Luis Potosi.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Puente en Real de 14 ciudad minera en el estado de San Luis Potosi
Bridge in Real de 14 mining town in the state of San Luis Potosi.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Catedral de Real de 14 ciudad minera en el estado de San Luis Potosi
Cathedral in Real de 14 mining town in the state of San Luis Potosi.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Capilla del Cementerio de Real de 14 ciudad minera en el estado de San Luis Potosi.
A Chapel in the Cemmetery of Real de 14 mining town in the state of San Luis Potosi.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Real de 14 ciudad minera en el estado de San Luis Potosi.
Real de 14 mining town in the state of San Luis Potosi.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Real de 14 ciudad minera en el estado de San Luis Potosi.
Real de 14 mining town in the state of San Luis Potosi.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Real de 14 ciudad minera en el estado de San Luis Potosi.
Real de 14 mining town in the state of San Luis Potosi.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Real de 14 ciudad minera en el estado de San Luis Potosi.
Real de 14 mining town in the state of San Luis Potosi.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Real de 14 ciudad minera en el estado de San Luis Potosi.
Real de 14 mining town in the state of San Luis Potosi.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Real de 14 ciudad minera en el estado de San Luis Potosi.
Real de 14 mining town in the state of San Luis Potosi.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Real de 14 ciudad minera en el estado de San Luis Potosi.
Real de 14 mining town in the state of San Luis Potosi.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Real de 14 ciudad minera en el estado de San Luis Potosi.
Real de 14 mining town in the state of San Luis Potosi.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Real de 14 ciudad minera en el estado de San Luis Potosi.
Real de 14 mining town in the state of San Luis Potosi


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Real de 14 ciudad minera en el estado de San Luis Potosi.
Real de 14 mining town in the state of San Luis Potosi


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Real de 14 ciudad minera en el estado de San Luis Potosi.
Real de 14 mining town in the state of San Luis Potosi


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Real de 14 ciudad minera en el estado de San Luis Potosi.
Real de 14 mining town in the state of San Luis Potosi


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Real de 14 ciudad minera en el estado de San Luis Potosi.
Real de 14 mining town in the state of San Luis Potosi


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Panoramica de Real de 14 ciudad minera en el estado de San Luis Potosi.
Panoramic view of Real de 14 mining town in the state of San Luis Potosi


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Panoramica de Real de 14 ciudad minera en el estado de San Luis Potosi.
Panoramic view of Real de 14 mining town in the state of San Luis Potosi


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Rancho en las afueras de Real de 14 ciudad minera en el estado de San Luis Potosi.
Ranch outside Real de 14 mining town in the state of San Luis Potosi


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Panorama cercas de Real de 14 ciudad minera en el estado de San Luis Potosi.
Landscape near Real de 14 mining town in the state of San Luis Potosi


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Presa en Real de 14 ciudad minera en el estado de San Luis Potosi.
Dam in Real de 14 mining town in the state of San Luis Potosi


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Real de 14 ciudad minera en el estado de San Luis Potosi.
Real de 14 mining town in the state of San Luis Potosi


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Real de 14 ciudad minera en el estado de San Luis Potosi.
Real de 14 mining town in the state of San Luis Potosi


----------



## christos-greece

Interesting and very nice photos ^^


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Thank you as you may notice Real de 14 is a very dry town in the mountains of the state of San Luis Potosi


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Indigenas en el centro de Real de 14 ciudad minera en el estado de San Luis Potosi.
Indians in downtown Real de 14 mining town in the state of San Luis Potosi


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Real de 14 ciudad minera en el estado de San Luis Potosi.
Real de 14 mining town in the state of San Luis Potosi


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Interior de una mina en Real de 14 ciudad minera en el estado de San Luis Potosi.
Interior of a mine in Real de 14 mining town in the state of San Luis Potosi.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Real de 14 ciudad minera en el estado de San Luis Potosi.
Real de 14 mining town in the state of San Luis Potosi


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Real de 14 ciudad minera en el estado de San Luis Potosi.
Real de 14 mining town in the state of San Luis Potosi


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Real de 14 ciudad minera en el estado de San Luis Potosi.
Real de 14 mining town in the state of San Luis Potosi


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Real de 14 ciudad minera en el estado de San Luis Potosi.
Real de 14 mining town in the state of San Luis Potosi


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Real de 14 ciudad minera en el estado de San Luis Potosi.
Real de 14 mining town in the state of San Luis Potosi


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Real de 14 ciudad minera en el estado de San Luis Potosi.
Real de 14 mining town in the state of San Luis Potosi


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Real de 14 ciudad minera en el estado de San Luis Potosi.
Real de 14 mining town in the state of San Luis Potosi


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Real de 14 ciudad minera en el estado de San Luis Potosi.
Real de 14 mining town in the state of San Luis Potosi


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Real de 14 ciudad minera en el estado de San Luis Potosi.
Real de 14 mining town in the state of San Luis Potosi


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Real de 14 ciudad minera en el estado de San Luis Potosi.
Real de 14 mining town in the state of San Luis Potosi


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Real de 14 ciudad minera en el estado de San Luis Potosi.
Real de 14 mining town in the state of San Luis Potosi


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Real de 14 ciudad minera en el estado de San Luis Potosi.
Real de 14 mining town in the state of San Luis Potosi


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Real de 14 ciudad minera en el estado de San Luis Potosi.
Real de 14 mining town in the state of San Luis Potosi


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Indigenas en Real de 14 ciudad minera en el estado de San Luis Potosi.
Indians in Real de 14 mining town in the state of San Luis Potosi


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Real de 14 ciudad minera en el estado de San Luis Potosi.
Real de 14 mining town in the state of San Luis Potosi


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Entrada a Real de 14 ciudad minera en el estado de San Luis Potosi.
Entrance to Real de 14 mining town in the state of San Luis Potosi


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Real de 14 ciudad minera en el estado de San Luis Potosi.
Real de 14 mining town in the state of San Luis Potosi


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Tienda de articulos para turistas en Real de 14 ciudad minera en el estado de San Luis Potosi.
Souvenir stores in Real de 14 mining town in the state of San Luis Potosi


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Interior de la iglesia en Real de 14 ciudad minera en el estado de San Luis Potosi.
Interior of the church in Real de 14 mining town in the state of San Luis Potosi


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mine tunnel in Real de 14 San Luis Potosi 
Tunel en mina de Real de 14 San Luis Potosi


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mine tunnel in Real de 14 San Luis Potosi
Tunel en mina de Real de 14 San Luis Potosi


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Real de 14 ciudad minera en el estado de San Luis Potosi.
Real de 14 mining town in the state of San Luis Potosi


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Real de 14 ciudad minera en el estado de San Luis Potosi.
Real de 14 mining town in the state of San Luis Potosi


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Real de 14 ciudad minera en el estado de San Luis Potosi.
Real de 14 mining town in the state of San Luis Potosi


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Real de 14 ciudad minera en el estado de San Luis Potosi.
Real de 14 mining town in the state of San Luis Potosi


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Camino a Real de 14 ciudad minera en el estado de San Luis Potosi.
Road to Real de 14 mining town in the state of San Luis Potosi


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Real de 14 ciudad minera en el estado de San Luis Potosi.
Real de 14 mining town in the state of San Luis Potosi


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Real de 14 ciudad minera en el estado de San Luis Potosi.
Real de 14 mining town in the state of San Luis Potosi.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Real de 14 ciudad minera en el estado de San Luis Potosi.
Real de 14 mining town in the state of San Luis Potosi.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Real de 14 ciudad minera en el estado de San Luis Potosi.
Real de 14 mining town in the state of San Luis Potosi.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Real de 14 ciudad minera en el estado de San Luis Potosi.
Real de 14 mining town in the state of San Luis Potosi.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Real de 14 ciudad minera en el estado de San Luis Potosi.
Real de 14 mining town in the state of San Luis Potosi.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Real de 14 ciudad minera en el estado de San Luis Potosi.
Real de 14 mining town in the state of San Luis Potosi.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Real de 14 ciudad minera en el estado de San Luis Potosi.
Real de 14 mining town in the state of San Luis Potosi.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Real de 14 ciudad minera en el estado de San Luis Potosi.
Real de 14 mining town in the state of San Luis Potosi.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Real de 14 ciudad minera en el estado de San Luis Potosi.
Real de 14 mining town in the state of San Luis Potosi.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Real de 14 ciudad minera en el estado de San Luis Potosi.
Real de 14 mining town in the state of San Luis Potosi.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Real de 14 ciudad minera en el estado de San Luis Potosi.
Real de 14 mining town in the state of San Luis Potosi.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Real de 14 ciudad minera en el estado de San Luis Potosi.
Real de 14 mining town in the state of San Luis Potosi


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

El Sumidero Canyon in the State of Chiapas.
El Cañon de El Sumidero en el estado de Chiapas.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

El Sumidero Canyon in the State of Chiapas.
El Cañon de El Sumidero en el estado de Chiapas.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

El Sumidero Canyon in the State of Chiapas.
El Cañon de El Sumidero en el estado de Chiapas.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

El Sumidero Canyon in the State of Chiapas.
El Cañon de El Sumidero en el estado de Chiapas.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

El Sumidero Canyon in the State of Chiapas.
El Cañon de El Sumidero en el estado de Chiapas.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Jungles around El Sumidero Canyon in the State of Chiapas.
La selva en area cercana al El Cañon de El Sumidero en el estado de Chiapas.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

El Sumidero Canyon in the State of Chiapas.
El Cañon de El Sumidero en el estado de Chiapas.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

El Sumidero Canyon in the State of Chiapas.
El Cañon de El Sumidero en el estado de Chiapas.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Bonampak in the State of Chiapas.
Bonampak en el estado de Chiapas.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Ruins in Bonampak in the State of Chiapas.
Ruinas en Bonampak en el estado de Chiapas.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Ruins in the jungles of Bonampak in the State of Chiapas.
Ruinas enmedio de la selva en Bonampak en el estado de Chiapas.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Ruins in the jungles of Bonampak in the State of Chiapas.
Ruinas enmedio de la selva en Bonampak en el estado de Chiapas.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Ruins in the jungles of Bonampak in the State of Chiapas.
Ruinas enmedio de la selva en Bonampak en el estado de Chiapas.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Ruins in the jungles of Bonampak in the State of Chiapas.
Ruinas enmedio de la selva en Bonampak en el estado de Chiapas.


----------



## gerardo16

Nice pics, mayan ruins are amazing


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Thank you, I am delighted you liked those pictures


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Ruins in the jungles of Bonampak in the State of Chiapas.
Ruinas enmedio de la selva en Bonampak en el estado de Chiapas.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Tourist area in the Bonampak Ruins in the State of Chiapas.
Area de turistas en las Ruinas de Bonampak en el estado de Chiapas.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Tourist area in the Bonampak Ruins in the State of Chiapas.
Area de turistas en las Ruinas de Bonampak en el estado de Chiapas.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Ruins in the jungles of Bonampak in the State of Chiapas.
Ruinas enmedio de la selva en Bonampak en el estado de Chiapas.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Ruins in the jungles of Bonampak in the State of Chiapas.
Ruinas enmedio de la selva en Bonampak en el estado de Chiapas.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Ruins in the jungles of Bonampak in the State of Chiapas.
Ruinas enmedio de la selva en Bonampak en el estado de Chiapas.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Ruins in the jungles of Bonampak in the State of Chiapas.
Ruinas enmedio de la selva en Bonampak en el estado de Chiapas.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mural in Ruins in the jungles of Bonampak in the State of Chiapas.
Mural en Ruinas enmedio de la selva en Bonampak en el estado de Chiapas.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Ruins in the jungles of Bonampak in the State of Chiapas.
Ruinas enmedio de la selva en Bonampak en el estado de Chiapas.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Ruins in the jungles of Bonampak in the State of Chiapas.
Ruinas enmedio de la selva en Bonampak en el estado de Chiapas.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Ruins in the jungles of Bonampak in the State of Chiapas.
Ruinas enmedio de la selva en Bonampak en el estado de Chiapas.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Ruins in the jungles of Bonampak in the State of Chiapas.
Ruinas enmedio de la selva en Bonampak en el estado de Chiapas.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Ruins in the jungles of Bonampak in the State of Chiapas.
Ruinas enmedio de la selva en Bonampak en el estado de Chiapas.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Ruins in the jungles of Bonampak in the State of Chiapas.
Ruinas enmedio de la selva en Bonampak en el estado de Chiapas.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Ruins in the jungles of Bonampak in the State of Chiapas.
Ruinas enmedio de la selva en Bonampak en el estado de Chiapas.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Ruins in the jungles of Bonampak in the State of Chiapas.
Ruinas enmedio de la selva en Bonampak en el estado de Chiapas.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Ruins in the jungles of Bonampak in the State of Chiapas.
Ruinas enmedio de la selva en Bonampak en el estado de Chiapas.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Ruins in the jungles of Bonampak in the State of Chiapas.
Ruinas enmedio de la selva en Bonampak en el estado de Chiapas.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A river near the Ruins in the jungles of Bonampak in the State of Chiapas.
Rio cercas de las Ruinas enmedio de la selva en Bonampak en el estado de Chiapas.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Ruins in the jungles of Bonampak in the State of Chiapas.
Ruinas enmedio de la selva en Bonampak en el estado de Chiapas.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Ruins in the jungles of Bonampak in the State of Chiapas.
Ruinas enmedio de la selva en Bonampak en el estado de Chiapas.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The jungle of Bonampak in the State of Chiapas.
La selva en Bonampak en el estado de Chiapas.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Jungle of Bonampak in the State of Chiapas.
La selva en Bonampak en el estado de Chiapas.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Ruins in the jungles of Bonampak in the State of Chiapas.
Ruinas enmedio de la selva en Bonampak en el estado de Chiapas.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Rio Usumacinta in the Guatemala Mexico border near the Ruins of Bonampak in the State of Chiapas.
Usumacinta River in the border between México and Guatemala near the Ruins of Bonampak en el estado de Chiapas.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Ruins in the jungles of Bonampak in the State of Chiapas.
Ruinas enmedio de la selva en Bonampak en el estado de Chiapas.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Ruins in the jungles of Bonampak in the State of Chiapas.
Ruinas enmedio de la selva en Bonampak en el estado de Chiapas.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Side road to the Ruins in the jungles of Bonampak in the State of Chiapas.
Camino vecinal rumbo a Ruinas enmedio de la selva en Bonampak en el estado de Chiapas.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Bird life the jungles of Bonampak in the State of Chiapas.
Ave enmedio de la selva en Bonampak en el estado de Chiapas.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Ruins in the jungles of Bonampak in the State of Chiapas.
Ruinas enmedio de la selva en Bonampak en el estado de Chiapas.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Ruins in the jungles of Bonampak in the State of Chiapas.
Ruinas enmedio de la selva en Bonampak en el estado de Chiapas.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Border area between México and Guatemala in the area Bonampak in the State of Chiapas.
Frontera entre México y Guatemala en el area de Bonampak en el estado de Chiapas.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Border area between México and Guatemala in the area Bonampak in the State of Chiapas.
Frontera entre México y Guatemala en el area de Bonampak en el estado de Chiapas.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Town of Amecameca in the State of México
Pueblo de Amecameca en el estado de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Town of Amecameca in the State of México
Pueblo de Amecameca en el estado de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Church in the town of Amecameca in the State of México
Iglesia en el Pueblo de Amecameca en el estado de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Church in the town of Amecameca in the State of México
Iglesia en el Pueblo de Amecameca en el estado de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Church in the town of Amecameca in the State of México
Iglesia en el Pueblo de Amecameca en el estado de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Church in the town of Amecameca in the State of México
Iglesia en el Pueblo de Amecameca en el estado de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Church in the town of Amecameca in the State of México
Iglesia en el Pueblo de Amecameca en el estado de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A park in the town of Amecameca in the State of México
Parque en el Pueblo de Amecameca en el estado de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A colonial street in the town of Amecameca in the State of México
Calle colonial en el Pueblo de Amecameca en el estado de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Town of Amecameca in the State of México
Pueblo de Amecameca en el estado de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Town of Amecameca in the State of México
Pueblo de Amecameca en el estado de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Town of Amecameca in the State of México
Pueblo de Amecameca en el estado de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

An outdoor market in the town of Amecameca in the State of México
Un tianguis en el Pueblo de Amecameca en el estado de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

An outdoor market in the town of Amecameca in the State of México
Un tianguis en el Pueblo de Amecameca en el estado de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Historic District of Mazatlán Sinaloa
Centro Historico de Mazatlán Sinaloa


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Historic District of Mazatlán Sinaloa
Centro Historico de Mazatlán Sinaloa


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Military Hospital in Historic District of Mazatlán Sinaloa
Hospital Militar en Centro Historico de Mazatlán Sinaloa


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Military Hospital in Historic District of Mazatlán Sinaloa
Hospital Militar en Centro Historico de Mazatlán Sinaloa


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Military Hospital in Historic District of Mazatlán Sinaloa
Hospital Militar en Centro Historico de Mazatlán Sinaloa


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Leaving Mazatlán Sinaloa
Saliendo de Mazatlán Sinaloa


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Arriving at Mazatlán Sinaloa
Llegando a Mazatlán Sinaloa


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Arriving at Mazatlán Sinaloa
Llegando a Mazatlán Sinaloa


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Arriving at Mazatlán Sinaloa
Llegando a Mazatlán Sinaloa


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Arriving at Mazatlán Sinaloa
Llegando a Mazatlán Sinaloa


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Arriving at Mazatlán Sinaloa
Llegando a Mazatlán Sinaloa


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The Cathedral of Mazatlán Sinaloa
La Catedral de Mazatlán Sinaloa


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The Cathedral of Mazatlán Sinaloa
La Catedral de Mazatlán Sinaloa


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The Cathedral of Mazatlán Sinaloa
La Catedral de Mazatlán Sinaloa


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The Cathedral of Mazatlán Sinaloa
La Catedral de Mazatlán Sinaloa


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Front entrance to the Cathedral of Mazatlán Sinaloa, and the City Hall in the left
Entrada principal de la Catedral de Mazatlán Sinaloa, y la Presidencia Municipal al frente


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The Cathedral of Mazatlán Sinaloa
La Catedral de Mazatlán Sinaloa


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The Cathedral of Mazatlán Sinaloa
La Catedral de Mazatlán Sinaloa


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The Cathedral of Mazatlán Sinaloa
La Catedral de Mazatlán Sinaloa


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The Cathedral of Mazatlán Sinaloa
La Catedral de Mazatlán Sinaloa


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Buildings dating to the 1850's in Historic District of Mazatlán Sinaloa
Edificios que data a los 1850's en Centro Historico de Mazatlán Sinaloa


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pacifico beer Brewery the pride of Mazatlán Sinaloa
Cerveceria Pacifico orgullo de Mazatlán Sinaloa


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Monument to the beer brewery in Mazatlán Sinaloa
Monumento a la cerveceria en Mazatlán Sinaloa


----------



## Wowdalajarian

Jesús E. Salgado said:


> True he was the second emperor, Iturbide was the first and he was legal not Maximilian.
> 
> The French invaded México and them together with the Mexican church and traitors like Miramón and Mejia imposed Maximilian, therefore he was not legal. To be legal the people of a country has to have a part in either voting or accepting it. *To me invade and enslave a nation is to conquer them
> *
> ¿Why do you thing Juárez was able to get the people to unite against the French invaders as well as the Emperor imposed by Napoleon and the Mexican Church?
> 
> Read your history before yo contradict someone.


hno: I only can see that you never read about the mexican history.
That's the oficial and wrong history, the only traitor here was Juárez, try this:

McLane-Ocampo Treaty.

You are good taking pictures, keep yourself in that, forget the writer stuff.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

I agree with you about the Mclane Ocampo Treaty, both Juárez and the Conservadores as well as the Church were traitors. I am not an ultra rightist like you, but I voted for Calderón and Fox. If you visit this forums http://pycp.foroes.net/forum.htm you will see where I am standing in my history views.

This is not the proper forum to discuss political views.

About history my college degree is in history, as well as geography and Social Sciences.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Side door to the Cathedral of Mazatlán Sinaloa
Puerto de al lado de la Catedral de Mazatlán Sinaloa


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Buildings dating to the 1850's in Historic District of Mazatlán Sinaloa
Edificios que data a los 1850's en Centro Historico de Mazatlán Sinaloa


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Monument in Mazatlán Sinaloa
Monumento en Mazatlán Sinaloa


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Great sunset in Mazatlán Sinaloa
Bello atardecer en Mazatlán Sinaloa


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pacifico beer Brewery the pride of Mazatlán Sinaloa
Cerveceria Pacifico orgullo de Mazatlán Sinaloa


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Monument to the Fishermen in Mazatlán Sinaloa
Monumento a los Pescadores en Mazatlán Sinaloa


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Great sunset in Mazatlán Sinaloa
Bello atardecer en Mazatlán Sinaloa


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pacifico beer Brewery the pride of Mazatlán Sinaloa
Cerveceria Pacifico orgullo de Mazatlán Sinaloa


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Buildings dating to the 1850's in Historic District of Mazatlán Sinaloa
Edificios que data a los 1850's en Centro Historico de Mazatlán Sinaloa


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pacifico beer Brewery the pride of Mazatlán Sinaloa
Cerveceria Pacifico orgullo de Mazatlán Sinaloa


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Monument in Mazatlán Sinaloa
Monumento en Mazatlán Sinaloa


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Monument in Mazatlán Sinaloa
Monumento en Mazatlán Sinaloa


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Monument in Mazatlán Sinaloa
Monumento en Mazatlán Sinaloa


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Monument in Mazatlán Sinaloa
Monumento en Mazatlán Sinaloa


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Monument in Mazatlán Sinaloa
Monumento en Mazatlán Sinaloa


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Opera House Teatro Angela Peralta in Mazatlán Sinaloa
Teatro de Opera Angela Peralta en Mazatlán Sinaloa


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Opera House Teatro Angela Peralta in Mazatlán Sinaloa
Teatro de Opera Angela Peralta en Mazatlán Sinaloa


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A family at the Opera House Teatro Angela Peralta in Mazatlán Sinaloa
Una familia en el Teatro de Opera Angela Peralta en Mazatlán Sinaloa


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Opera House Teatro Angela Peralta in Mazatlán Sinaloa
Teatro de Opera Angela Peralta en Mazatlán Sinaloa


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Opera House Teatro Angela Peralta in Mazatlán Sinaloa
Teatro de Opera Angela Peralta en Mazatlán Sinaloa


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Opera House Teatro Angela Peralta in Mazatlán Sinaloa
Teatro de Opera Angela Peralta en Mazatlán Sinaloa


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Opera House Teatro Angela Peralta in Mazatlán Sinaloa
Teatro de Opera Angela Peralta en Mazatlán Sinaloa


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Monument in Mazatlán Sinaloa
Monumento en Mazatlán Sinaloa


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Monument in Mazatlán Sinaloa
Monumento en Mazatlán Sinaloa


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Monument in Mazatlán Sinaloa
Monumento en Mazatlán Sinaloa


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Cliff homes in Mazatlán Sinaloa
Casas en desfiladeros en Mazatlán Sinaloa


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Cliff homes in Mazatlán Sinaloa
Casas en desfiladeros en Mazatlán Sinaloa


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Cliff homes in Mazatlán Sinaloa
Casas en desfiladeros en Mazatlán Sinaloa


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Cliff homes in Mazatlán Sinaloa
Casas en desfiladeros en Mazatlán Sinaloa


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Cliff homes in Mazatlán Sinaloa
Casas en desfiladeros en Mazatlán Sinaloa


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Cliff homes in Mazatlán Sinaloa
Casas en desfiladeros en Mazatlán Sinaloa


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Cliff homes in Mazatlán Sinaloa
Casas en desfiladeros en Mazatlán Sinaloa


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Cliff homes in Mazatlán Sinaloa, Pacifico College
Casas en desfiladeros en Mazatlán Sinaloa, Colegio El Pacifico


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Cliff homes in Mazatlán Sinaloa
Casas en desfiladeros en Mazatlán Sinaloa


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Cliff homes in Mazatlán Sinaloa
Casas en desfiladeros en Mazatlán Sinaloa


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Cliff homes in Mazatlán Sinaloa
Casas en desfiladeros en Mazatlán Sinaloa


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Fort where the Mexican army fought the French during the French Invasion in 1865 in Mazatlán Sinaloa. The cannon was used against the Frech Navy.
Fuerte adonde se combatio contra los Franceses durante la Invasión Francesa de 1865 en Mazatlán Sinaloa. El cañon fue utilizado contra la Marina Francesa


----------



## regjeex




----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Old artillery piece at the Fort where the Mexican army fought the French during the French Invasion in 1865 in Mazatlán Sinaloa. The cannon was used against the Frech Navy.
Vieja pieza de artilleria en el Fuerte adonde se combatio contra los Franceses durante la Invasión Francesa de 1865 en Mazatlán Sinaloa. El cañon fue utilizado contra la Marina Francesa


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Old artillery piece at the Fort where the Mexican army fought the French during the French Invasion in 1865 in Mazatlán Sinaloa. The cannon was used against the Frech Navy.
Vieja pieza de artilleria en el Fuerte adonde se combatio contra los Franceses durante la Invasión Francesa de 1865 en Mazatlán Sinaloa. El cañon fue utilizado contra la Marina Francesa


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Old artillery piece at the Fort where the Mexican army fought the French during the French Invasion in 1865 in Mazatlán Sinaloa. The cannon was used against the Frech Navy.
Vieja pieza de artilleria en el Fuerte adonde se combatio contra los Franceses durante la Invasión Francesa de 1865 en Mazatlán Sinaloa. El cañon fue utilizado contra la Marina Francesa


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Fort where the Mexican army fought the French during the French Invasion in 1865 in Mazatlán Sinaloa. The cannon was used against the Frech Navy.
Fuerte adonde se combatio contra los Franceses durante la Invasión Francesa de 1865 en Mazatlán Sinaloa. El cañon fue utilizado contra la Marina Francesa


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The Sailor's House in front of the Fort where the Mexican army fought the French during the French Invasion in 1865 in Mazatlán Sinaloa. The cannon was used against the Frech Navy.
La Casa de el marino enfrente de el Fuerte adonde se combatio contra los Franceses durante la Invasión Francesa de 1865 en Mazatlán Sinaloa. El cañon fue utilizado contra la Marina Francesa


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

American Consulate in Mazatlán Sinaloa
Consulado Americano en Mazatlán Sinaloa


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The United States influence
La influencia Estadounidense


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The United States influence in Mazatlán Sinaloa
La influencia Estadounidense en Mazatlán Sinaloa


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Panama Restaurant in Zona Dorada of Mazatlán Sinaloa
Restaurante Panama en Zona Dorada of Mazatlán Sinaloa


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The United States influence in Mazatlán Sinaloa
La influencia Estadounidense en Mazatlán Sinaloa


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Monterrey Technical University Mazatlán Sinaloa Division


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Señor Frogg's store in downtown Mazatlán Sinaloa 
Tienda de el Señor Frogg's en el centro de Mazatlán Sinaloa


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Police office in Rocky Island in Mazatlán Sinaloa 
Oficina de policia en la Isla de la Piedra en Mazatlán Sinaloa


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Rocky Island in Mazatlán Sinaloa
Isla de la Piedra en Mazatlán Sinaloa


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Rocky Island in Mazatlán Sinaloa
Isla de la Piedra en Mazatlán Sinaloa


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Rocky Island in Mazatlán Sinaloa
Isla de la Piedra en Mazatlán Sinaloa


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Rocky Island in Mazatlán Sinaloa
Isla de la Piedra en Mazatlán Sinaloa


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Downtown Mexico City
Centro de la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Downtown Mexico City
Centro de la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Downtown Mexico City
Centro de la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Downtown Mexico City
Centro de la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Downtown Mexico City
Centro de la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Downtown Mexico City
Centro de la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Tallest building in Latinamerica in Downtown Mexico City
El edificio más alto de Latinoamerica en el centro de la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Downtown Mexico City
Centro de la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Downtown Mexico City
Centro de la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Downtown Mexico City
Centro de la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Downtown Mexico City
Centro de la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Downtown Mexico City
Centro de la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Downtown Mexico City
Centro de la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Downtown Mexico City
Centro de la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Downtown Mexico City
Centro de la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Downtown Mexico City
Centro de la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Downtown Mexico City
Centro de la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Monumental Bullring in México City
Plaza de Toros Monumental en la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Monumental Bullring in México City
Plaza de Toros Monumental en la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Monumental Bullring in México City
Plaza de Toros Monumental en la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Tlalpan in the México Federal District
Tlalpan en México Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Tlalpan in the México Federal District
Tlalpan en México Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Tlalpan in the México Federal District
Tlalpan en México Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Tlalpan in the México Federal District
Tlalpan en México Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Tlalpan in the México Federal District
Tlalpan en México Distrito Federal


----------



## oernesto

Bonito también el Municipio el de Concordia, Sinaloa, su gente, sus muebles, sus raspados, etc. ah! también El Magistral, cuanta gente lo visita los domingos en temporada.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Me dá gusto que conozcas mi pueblo natal, aunque tambien considero a Mazatlán como mi lugar de origen. Ahi estudie hasta el 4to. año de primaria.

Saludos


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Tlalpan in the México Federal District
Tlalpan en México Distrito Federal


----------



## Ashtony

What a great way to see the lovely Mexico. I will have to visit soon.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México is country of many contrasts, you can admired three cultures in most of the cotiues. You can see the Pre-Hispanic, Hispanic, the Mexican that starts in 1810 to the present. Plus you can also see the poor areas where marginized people live.


----------



## oernesto

Bueno, y ya que hablamos del Magistral, no tendrás algunas fotografías relacionadas al tema, es un bello lugar.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Chequea el principio de este tema y encontrarás unas fotos de Concordia, y en la página 65 encontraras de Mazatlán.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Tlalpan in the México Federal District
Tlalpan en México Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Tlalpan in the México Federal District
Tlalpan en México Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Tlalpan in the México Federal District
Tlalpan en México Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Tlalpan in the México Federal District
Tlalpan en México Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Tlalpan in the México Federal District
Tlalpan en México Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Tlalpan in the México Federal District
Tlalpan en México Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Tlalpan in the México Federal District
Tlalpan en México Distrito Federal


----------



## oernesto

¡Bonita arquitectura la de Tlalpan!


----------



## oernesto

Ojalá que aquí en Mazatlán, la Universidad Autónoma de Sinaloa (UAS), siga creciendo en todos los aspectos. Ha tenido un crecimiento aceptable, pero creo que puede recibir aún más apoyo. En la capital del Estado sí que se le ha invertido mucho.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Seria muy benefico para la educación de los Mexicanos que eso sucediera con todas las instituciones educativas.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Universidad Nacional Autonoma de México (UNAM) en la Ciudad de México
National Autonomous University of México (UNAM) in México City


----------



## oernesto

En México hay mucha gente con talento.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Lo malo que no sabemos utilizarlo, y además no se les dán oportunidades parea demostralo.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Universidad Nacional Autonoma de México (UNAM) en la Ciudad de México
National Autonomous University of México (UNAM) in México City


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Facultad de Medicina en la Universidad Nacional Autonoma de México (UNAM) en la Ciudad de México
Medicine Faculty at the National Autonomous University of México (UNAM) in México City


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Universidad Nacional Autonoma de México (UNAM) en la Ciudad de México
National Autonomous University of México (UNAM) in México City


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Universidad Nacional Autonoma de México (UNAM) en la Ciudad de México
National Autonomous University of México (UNAM) in México City


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

UNAM Ciudad Universitaria Stadium
Estadio de la Ciudad Universitaria UNAM


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Universidad Nacional Autonoma de México (UNAM) en la Ciudad de México
National Autonomous University of México (UNAM) in México City


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Metroline in México City
Linea de el Metro en la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Metroline in México City
Linea de el Metro en la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Metroline in México City
Linea de el Metro en la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Metroline in México City
Linea de el Metro en la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Metroline in México City
Linea de el Metro en la Ciudad de México


----------



## oernesto

No me canso de admirar la belleza de nuestro país. Gracias Jesús. E. Salgado.:applause:


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

De nada tocayo


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Metroline in México City
Linea de el Metro en la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Metroline in México City
Linea de el Metro en la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Entrance to the Profesional Unit of Lic. Adolfo López Mateos del I. P. N Instituto Politecnico Nacional In México City, this university is the second biggest in México. López Mateos was a Mexican president in 1960.
Entrada a la Unidad Profesional. Lic. Adolfo López Mateos del I. P. N al Instituto Politecnico Nacional en la Ciudad de México, esta universidad es la segunda más grande de México. López Mateos fué presidente de México en 1960.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Entrance to the Profesional Unit of Lic. Adolfo López Mateos del I. P. N Instituto Politecnico Nacional In México City, this university is the second biggest in México. López Mateos was a Mexican president in 1960.
Entrada a la Unidad Profesional. Lic. Adolfo López Mateos del I. P. N al Instituto Politecnico Nacional en la Ciudad de México, esta universidad es la segunda más grande de México. López Mateos fué presidente de México en 1960.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Profesional Unit of Lic. Adolfo López Mateos del I. P. N Instituto Politecnico Nacional In México City, this university is the second biggest in México. López Mateos was a Mexican president in 1960.
Unidad Profesional. Lic. Adolfo López Mateos del I. P. N al Instituto Politecnico Nacional en la Ciudad de México, esta universidad es la segunda más grande de México. López Mateos fué presidente de México en 1960.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The Red Plaza at the Instituto Politecnico Nacional In México City, this university is the second biggest in México.
La Plaza Roja en el Instituto Politecnico Nacional en la Ciudad de México, esta universidad es la segunda más grande de México.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

CEFIE fountain in the Instituto Politecnico Nacional In México City, this university is the second biggest in México.
Fuente del CEFIE en el Instituto Politecnico Nacional en la Ciudad de México, esta universidad es la segunda más grande de México.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Juegos de futbol Americano entre Universidades UNAM y Politecnico
American style of Football between UNAM an Politecnico Universities


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Instituto Politecnico Nacional In México City, this university is the second biggest in México.
Instituto Politecnico Nacional en la Ciudad de México, esta universidad es la segunda más grande de México.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Interior of the Instituto Politecnico Nacional In México City, this university is the second biggest in México.
Interior de Instituto Politecnico Nacional en la Ciudad de México, esta universidad es la segunda más grande de México.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Politecnico Station in the Instituto Politecnico Nacional In México City, this university is the second biggest in México.
Estacion Politecnico en el Instituto Politecnico Nacional en la Ciudad de México, esta universidad es la segunda más grande de México.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Downtown México City
Centro de la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Downtown México City
Centro de la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Downtown México City
Centro de la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Downtown México City
Centro de la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Downtown México City
Centro de la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Downtown México City
Centro de la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Panoramic View of México City
Vista panoramica de la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Panoramic View of México City
Vista panoramica de la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Panoramic View of México City
Vista panoramica de la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Panoramic View of México City
Vista panoramica de la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Panoramic View of México City
Vista panoramica de la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Panoramic View of México City
Vista panoramica de la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Panoramic View of México City
Vista panoramica de la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Panoramic View of México City
Vista panoramica de la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Panoramic View of México City
Vista panoramica de la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Panoramic View of México City
Vista panoramica de la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Panoramic View of México City
Vista panoramica de la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Panoramic View of México City
Vista panoramica de la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Panoramic View of México City
Vista panoramica de la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Panoramic View of México City
Vista panoramica de la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Panoramic View of México City
Vista panoramica de la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Panoramic View of México City
Vista panoramica de la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Panoramic View of México City
Vista panoramica de la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Panoramic View of México City
Vista panoramica de la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Panoramic View of México City
Vista panoramica de la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Downtown México City
Centro de la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Downtown México City
Centro de la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Downtown México City
Centro de la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Downtown México City
Centro de la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Downtown México City
Centro de la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Bellas Artes Downtown México City
Bellas Artes in downtown México City


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mural of a Mexican Cadet jumping from the top of the wall of the Castle before thge Americans could touch the Mexican flag and install de American one. Chapultepec Castle in Downtown México City, Chapultepec means place of crickets). Maximilian of Hapsburg Austria lived here during his empire.

Mural de el Cadete Mexicano saltando de la barda de el castillo antes de que los Americanos la tocaran para izar la bandera de Estados Unidos. Castillo de Chapultepec en la Centro de la Ciudad de México, (Chapultepec quiere decir lugar de chapulines). Maximiliano de Hapsburgo Austria vivio aqui durante su imperio.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Chapultepec Castle in Downtown México City, Chapultepec means place of crickets). Maximilian of Hapsburg Austria lived here during his empire.
Castillo de Chapultepec en la Centro de la Ciudad de México, (Chapultepec quiere decir lugar de chapulines). Maximiliano de Hapsburgo Austria vivio aqui durante su imperio.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Dining Room at Chapultepec Castle in Downtown México City, Chapultepec means place of crickets). Maximilian of Hapsburg Austria lived here during his empire.

Comedor en el Castillo de Chapultepec en la Centro de la Ciudad de México, (Chapultepec quiere decir lugar de chapulines). Maximiliano de Hapsburgo Austria vivio aqui durante su imperio.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Chapultepec Castle in Downtown México City, Chapultepec means place of crickets). Maximilian of Hapsburg Austria lived here during his empire.

Castillo de Chapultepec en la Centro de la Ciudad de México, (Chapultepec quiere decir lugar de chapulines). Maximiliano de Hapsburgo Austria vivio aqui durante su imperio.


----------



## Jan Del Castillo

*I love it. Regards.*


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Chapultepec Castle in Downtown México City, Chapultepec means place of crickets). Maximilian of Hapsburg Austria lived here during his empire.

Castillo de Chapultepec en la Centro de la Ciudad de México, (Chapultepec quiere decir lugar de chapulines). Maximiliano de Hapsburgo Austria vivio aqui durante su imperio.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Carlotta's Bedroom at Chapultepec Castle in Downtown México City, Chapultepec means place of crickets). Maximilian of Hapsburg Austria lived here during his empire.

La Recamara de Carlota en el Castillo de Chapultepec en la Centro de la Ciudad de México, (Chapultepec quiere decir lugar de chapulines). Maximiliano de Hapsburgo Austria vivio aqui durante su imperio.


----------



## christos-greece

Jesús E. Salgado said:


> I don't remember. there are so many churches in the city that is very hard to remember them all.


Anyway, thanks for all those photos :cheers:


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Thank you Cristos-Greece


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Chapultepec Castle in Downtown México City, Chapultepec means place of crickets). Maximilian of Hapsburg Austria lived here during his empire.

Castillo de Chapultepec en la Centro de la Ciudad de México, (Chapultepec quiere decir lugar de chapulines). Maximiliano de Hapsburgo Austria vivio aqui durante su imperio.


----------



## Assemblage23

Jesús, did you go to the observation deck of Torre Mayor? Now it's closed, but it was open to the public for some years.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

I did, I went in the late 90's


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Marble stairs at the entrance of Chapultepec Castle in Downtown México City, Chapultepec means place of crickets). Maximilian of Hapsburg Austria lived here during his empire.

Escaleras de marmol en la entrada al Castillo de Chapultepec en la Centro de la Ciudad de México, (Chapultepec quiere decir lugar de chapulines). Maximiliano de Hapsburgo Austria vivio aqui durante su imperio.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Chapultepec Castle in Downtown México City, Chapultepec means place of crickets). Maximilian of Hapsburg Austria lived here during his empire.

Castillo de Chapultepec en la Centro de la Ciudad de México, (Chapultepec quiere decir lugar de chapulines). Maximiliano de Hapsburgo Austria vivio aqui durante su imperio.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Chapultepec Castle in Downtown México City, Chapultepec means place of crickets). Maximilian of Hapsburg Austria lived here during his empire.

Castillo de Chapultepec en la Centro de la Ciudad de México, (Chapultepec quiere decir lugar de chapulines). Maximiliano de Hapsburgo Austria vivio aqui durante su imperio.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Chapultepec Castle in Downtown México City, Chapultepec means place of crickets). Maximilian of Hapsburg Austria lived here during his empire.

Castillo de Chapultepec en la Centro de la Ciudad de México, (Chapultepec quiere decir lugar de chapulines). Maximiliano de Hapsburgo Austria vivio aqui durante su imperio.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Chapultepec Castle in Downtown México City, Chapultepec means place of crickets). Maximilian of Hapsburg Austria lived here during his empire.

Castillo de Chapultepec en la Centro de la Ciudad de México, (Chapultepec quiere decir lugar de chapulines). Maximiliano de Hapsburgo Austria vivio aqui durante su imperio.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Chapultepec Castle in Downtown México City, Chapultepec means place of crickets). Maximilian of Hapsburg Austria lived here during his empire.

Castillo de Chapultepec en la Centro de la Ciudad de México, (Chapultepec quiere decir lugar de chapulines). Maximiliano de Hapsburgo Austria vivio aqui durante su imperio.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Maximilians chariot at Chapultepec Castle in Downtown México City, Chapultepec means place of crickets). Maximilian of Hapsburg Austria lived here during his empire.

Carroza de Maximiliano en el Castillo de Chapultepec en la Centro de la Ciudad de México, (Chapultepec quiere decir lugar de chapulines). Maximiliano de Hapsburgo Austria vivio aqui durante su imperio.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Chapultepec Castle in Downtown México City, Chapultepec means place of crickets). Maximilian of Hapsburg Austria lived here during his empire.

Castillo de Chapultepec en la Centro de la Ciudad de México, (Chapultepec quiere decir lugar de chapulines). Maximiliano de Hapsburgo Austria vivio aqui durante su imperio.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Zoo at the Bosque (Forest) de Chapultepec in Downtown México City
Zoologico en el Bosque de Chapultepec en el Centro de la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Zoo at the Bosque (Forest) de Chapultepec in Downtown México City
Zoologico en el Bosque de Chapultepec en el Centro de la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Zoo at the Bosque (Forest) de Chapultepec in Downtown México City
Zoologico en el Bosque de Chapultepec en el Centro de la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Fountains in the Bosque (Forest) de Chapultepec in Downtown México City
Fuentes en el Bosque de Chapultepec en el Centro de la Ciudad de México


----------



## Parisian Girl

Jesús E. Salgado said:


> Nezahualcoyotl Fountain in Bosque (Forest) de Chapultepec in Downtown México City
> 
> Fuente de Nezahualcoyotl en Bosque de Chapultepec en el Centro de la Ciudad de México


Wow, more amazing photos! This ^^ is beautiful... so tranquil looking and a nice place to relax with the sound of water in your ear no doubt....

Zoo at the Bosque (Forest) de Chapultepec in Downtown México City
Zoologico en el Bosque de Chapultepec en el Centro de la Ciudad de México









Love this shot! It's just brilliant! Talk about catching the moment!:lol: This Panda couldn't care less what's going on huh!? He's just sitting back without a care in the world and simply waiting for lunch to arrive! Classic!


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

That Panda was a loan to the Mexican Zoo, and it had a little Panda bear that now populates the zoo.


----------



## Parisian Girl

How wonderful!


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

This Bosque (forest) of Chapultepec is definitely a tourist area, and also a family park. And is located in the middle of Downtown México City.


----------



## Parisian Girl

I would imagine there are quite a few, as I know México City is just HUGE!! Not all that long ago it was the biggest city on earth huh?


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

There are many parks and places to visit, and yes the population is huge. The metropolitan area has about 26,000,000 million people.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Zoo at the Bosque (Forest) de Chapultepec in Downtown México City
Zoologico en el Bosque de Chapultepec en el Centro de la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Bosque (Forest) de Chapultepec in Downtown México City
Bosque de Chapultepec en el Centro de la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Zoo at the Bosque (Forest) de Chapultepec in Downtown México City
Zoologico en el Bosque de Chapultepec en el Centro de la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Zoo at the Bosque (Forest) de Chapultepec in Downtown México City
Zoologico en el Bosque de Chapultepec en el Centro de la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Zoo at the Bosque (Forest) de Chapultepec in Downtown México City
Zoologico en el Bosque de Chapultepec en el Centro de la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Bosque (Forest) de Chapultepec in Downtown México City
Bosque de Chapultepec en el Centro de la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Nezahualcoyotl fountain in the Bosque (Forest) de Chapultepec in Downtown México City
Fuente de Nezahualcoyotl Bosque de Chapultepec en el Centro de la Ciudad de México


----------



## Parisian Girl

^^ Nezahualcoyotl fountain again huh...without the water this time. Looks gorgeous! Love all those shots of the animals at the zoo, also. 

Terrific work, as always, Jesús :cheers1:


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Thank you Parisian Girl


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mexico City Mounted Police officer
Policia Montado de la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Palacio de Bellas Artes en la Ciudad de México
Palace of Bellas Artes (Beautiful Arts) in México City


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Escalera en el interior de el Palacio de Bellas Artes en la Ciudad de México
Stairs in the interior of the Palace of Bellas Artes (Beautiful Arts) in México City


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Palacio de Bellas Artes en la Ciudad de México
Palace of Bellas Artes (Beautiful Arts) in México City


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mi hija en el Palacio de Bellas Artes en la Ciudad de México
My daughter in the Palace of Bellas Artes (Beautiful Arts) in México City


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Palacio de Bellas Artes en la Ciudad de México
Palace of Bellas Artes (Beautiful Arts) in México City


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Palacio de Bellas Artes en la Ciudad de México
Palace of Bellas Artes (Beautiful Arts) in México City


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Palacio de Bellas Artes en la Ciudad de México
Palace of Bellas Artes (Beautiful Arts) in México City


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Palacio de Bellas Artes en la Ciudad de México
Palace of Bellas Artes (Beautiful Arts) in México City


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Palacio de Bellas Artes en la Ciudad de México
Palace of Bellas Artes (Beautiful Arts) in México City


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Palacio de Bellas Artes en la Ciudad de México
Palace of Bellas Artes (Beautiful Arts) in México City


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Palacio de Bellas Artes en la Ciudad de México
Palace of Bellas Artes (Beautiful Arts) in México City


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Palacio de Bellas Artes en la Ciudad de México
Palace of Bellas Artes (Beautiful Arts) in México City


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Palacio de Bellas Artes en la Ciudad de México
Palace of Bellas Artes (Beautiful Arts) in México City


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Palacio de Bellas Artes en la Ciudad de México
Palace of Bellas Artes (Beautiful Arts) in México City


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Palacio de Bellas Artes en la Ciudad de México
Palace of Bellas Artes (Beautiful Arts) in México City


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Palacio de Bellas Artes en la Ciudad de México
Palace of Bellas Artes (Beautiful Arts) in México City


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mural de Diego de Rivera en el Palacio de Bellas Artes en la Ciudad de México
Diego de Rivera's Mural in the Palace of Bellas Artes (Beautiful Arts) in México City


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Palacio de Bellas Artes en la Ciudad de México
Palace of Bellas Artes (Beautiful Arts) in México City


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Palacio de Bellas Artes en la Ciudad de México
Palace of Bellas Artes (Beautiful Arts) in México City


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Palacio de Bellas Artes en la Ciudad de México
Palace of Bellas Artes (Beautiful Arts) in México City


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Palacio de Bellas Artes en la Ciudad de México
Palace of Bellas Artes (Beautiful Arts) in México City


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Palacio de Bellas Artes en la Ciudad de México
Palace of Bellas Artes (Beautiful Arts) in México City


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mural de Diego de Rivera en el Palacio de Bellas Artes en la Ciudad de México
Diego de Rivera's Mural in the Palace of Bellas Artes (Beautiful Arts) in México City


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Palacio de Bellas Artes en la Ciudad de México
Palace of Bellas Artes (Beautiful Arts) in México City


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Palacio de Bellas Artes en la Ciudad de México
Palace of Bellas Artes (Beautiful Arts) in México City


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Palacio de Bellas Artes en la Ciudad de México
Palace of Bellas Artes (Beautiful Arts) in México City


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Palacio de Bellas Artes en la Ciudad de México
Palace of Bellas Artes (Beautiful Arts) in México City


----------



## Parisian Girl

Jesús E. Salgado said:


> Palacio de Bellas Artes en la Ciudad de México
> Palace of Bellas Artes (Beautiful Arts) in México City


Stunning building! The stonework is amazingly clean also. Good job!


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Thank you Parisian Girl, this building was started building in 1904 by Mexican Dictator Porfirio Diaz, but was not completed until 1934 due to the 1910 Mexican Revolution (Civil War). It is a very beautiful building designed to look like the Italian masterpieces of the past.


----------



## Parisian Girl

30 years in all huh - and what a result! Amazing what man can achieve when his mind and heart are in the right place...


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

That's right


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Palacio de Bellas Artes en la Ciudad de México
Palace of Bellas Artes (Beautiful Arts) in México City


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Palacio de Bellas Artes en la Ciudad de México
Palace of Bellas Artes (Beautiful Arts) in México City


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Palacio de Bellas Artes en la Ciudad de México
Palace of Bellas Artes (Beautiful Arts) in México City


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mural de Diego de Rivera en el Palacio de Bellas Artes en la Ciudad de México
Diego de Rivera's Mural in the Palace of Bellas Artes (Beautiful Arts) in México City


----------



## christos-greece

Palace of Bellas Artes (Beautiful Arts) is indeed beautiful


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

It is a masterpiece


----------



## christos-greece

Yes it is... all those exhibits there are awesome; keep posting kay:


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Thank you



Palacio de Bellas Artes en la Ciudad de México
Palace of Bellas Artes (Beautiful Arts) in México City


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Palacio de Bellas Artes en la Ciudad de México
Palace of Bellas Artes (Beautiful Arts) in México City


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Correos viejo edificio de la Ciudad de México, tomo 5 años para contruir de 1902 a 1907 bajo la presidencia de el dictador Porfirio Diaz.

Old building of Mexico City Post office, took 5 years to complete it from 1902 to 1907 under the presidency of Mexican dictator Porfirio Diaz


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Correos viejo edificio de la Ciudad de México, tomo 5 años para contruir de 1902 a 1907 bajo la presidencia de el dictador Porfirio Diaz.

Old building of Mexico City Post office, took 5 years to complete it from 1902 to 1907 under the presidency of Mexican dictator Porfirio Diaz


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Correos viejo edificio de la Ciudad de México, tomo 5 años para contruir de 1902 a 1907 bajo la presidencia de el dictador Porfirio Diaz.

Old building of Mexico City Post office, took 5 years to complete it from 1902 to 1907 under the presidency of Mexican dictator Porfirio Diaz


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Correos viejo edificio de la Ciudad de México, tomo 5 años para contruir de 1902 a 1907 bajo la presidencia de el dictador Porfirio Diaz.

Old building of Mexico City Post office, took 5 years to complete it from 1902 to 1907 under the presidency of Mexican dictator Porfirio Diaz


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Correos viejo edificio de la Ciudad de México, tomo 5 años para contruir de 1902 a 1907 bajo la presidencia de el dictador Porfirio Diaz.

Old building of Mexico City Post office, took 5 years to complete it from 1902 to 1907 under the presidency of Mexican dictator Porfirio Diaz


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Correos viejo edificio de la Ciudad de México, tomo 5 años para contruir de 1902 a 1907 bajo la presidencia de el dictador Porfirio Diaz.

Old building of Mexico City Post office, took 5 years to complete it from 1902 to 1907 under the presidency of Mexican dictator Porfirio Diaz


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Correos viejo edificio de la Ciudad de México, tomo 5 años para contruir de 1902 a 1907 bajo la presidencia de el dictador Porfirio Diaz.

Old building of Mexico City Post office, took 5 years to complete it from 1902 to 1907 under the presidency of Mexican dictator Porfirio Diaz


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Correos viejo edificio de la Ciudad de México, tomo 5 años para contruir de 1902 a 1907 bajo la presidencia de el dictador Porfirio Diaz.

Old building of Mexico City Post office, took 5 years to complete it from 1902 to 1907 under the presidency of Mexican dictator Porfirio Diaz


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Correos viejo edificio de la Ciudad de México, tomo 5 años para contruir de 1902 a 1907 bajo la presidencia de el dictador Porfirio Diaz.

Old building of Mexico City Post office, took 5 years to complete it from 1902 to 1907 under the presidency of Mexican dictator Porfirio Diaz


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Correos viejo edificio de la Ciudad de México, tomo 5 años para contruir de 1902 a 1907 bajo la presidencia de el dictador Porfirio Diaz.

Old building of Mexico City Post office, took 5 years to complete it from 1902 to 1907 under the presidency of Mexican dictator Porfirio Diaz


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Correos viejo edificio de la Ciudad de México, tomo 5 años para contruir de 1902 a 1907 bajo la presidencia de el dictador Porfirio Diaz.

Old building of Mexico City Post office, took 5 years to complete it from 1902 to 1907 under the presidency of Mexican dictator Porfirio Diaz


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Correos viejo edificio de la Ciudad de México, tomo 5 años para contruir de 1902 a 1907 bajo la presidencia de el dictador Porfirio Diaz.

Old building of Mexico City Post office, took 5 years to complete it from 1902 to 1907 under the presidency of Mexican dictator Porfirio Diaz


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Correos viejo edificio de la Ciudad de México, tomo 5 años para contruir de 1902 a 1907 bajo la presidencia de el dictador Porfirio Diaz.

Old building of Mexico City Post office, took 5 years to complete it from 1902 to 1907 under the presidency of Mexican dictator Porfirio Diaz


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Correos viejo edificio de la Ciudad de México, tomo 5 años para contruir de 1902 a 1907 bajo la presidencia de el dictador Porfirio Diaz.

Old building of Mexico City Post office, took 5 years to complete it from 1902 to 1907 under the presidency of Mexican dictator Porfirio Diaz


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Correos viejo edificio de la Ciudad de México, tomo 5 años para contruir de 1902 a 1907 bajo la presidencia de el dictador Porfirio Diaz.

Old building of Mexico City Post office, took 5 years to complete it from 1902 to 1907 under the presidency of Mexican dictator Porfirio Diaz


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Correos viejo edificio de la Ciudad de México, tomo 5 años para contruir de 1902 a 1907 bajo la presidencia de el dictador Porfirio Diaz.

Old building of Mexico City Post office, took 5 years to complete it from 1902 to 1907 under the presidency of Mexican dictator Porfirio Diaz


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Correos viejo edificio de la Ciudad de México, tomo 5 años para contruir de 1902 a 1907 bajo la presidencia de el dictador Porfirio Diaz.

Old building of Mexico City Post office, took 5 years to complete it from 1902 to 1907 under the presidency of Mexican dictator Porfirio Diaz


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Correos viejo edificio de la Ciudad de México, tomo 5 años para contruir de 1902 a 1907 bajo la presidencia de el dictador Porfirio Diaz.

Old building of Mexico City Post office, took 5 years to complete it from 1902 to 1907 under the presidency of Mexican dictator Porfirio Diaz


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Correos viejo edificio de la Ciudad de México, tomo 5 años para contruir de 1902 a 1907 bajo la presidencia de el dictador Porfirio Diaz.

Old building of Mexico City Post office, took 5 years to complete it from 1902 to 1907 under the presidency of Mexican dictator Porfirio Diaz


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Correos viejo edificio de la Ciudad de México, tomo 5 años para contruir de 1902 a 1907 bajo la presidencia de el dictador Porfirio Diaz.

Old building of Mexico City Post office, took 5 years to complete it from 1902 to 1907 under the presidency of Mexican dictator Porfirio Diaz


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Gran Hotel de México built in 1908 in México City, used to be a department store.

This historic building in the heart of Mexico City was used for the interior of the El Presidente Hotel in License to Kill in the James Bond film License to Kill

Gran Hotel de México contruido en 1908 en Ciudad de México, fué un tienda de departamentos .

Este edificio historico en el corazón de la Ciudad de México fué usado como El Hotel Presidente en la pelicula de James Bond License to KIll.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Gran Hotel de México built in 1908 in México City, used to be a department store.

This historic building in the heart of Mexico City was used for the interior of the El Presidente Hotel in License to Kill in the James Bond film License to Kill

Gran Hotel de México contruido en 1908 en Ciudad de México, fué un tienda de departamentos .

Este edificio historico en el corazón de la Ciudad de México fué usado como El Hotel Presidente en la pelicula de James Bond License to KIll.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Birdcage in Gran Hotel de México built in 1908 in México City, used to be a department store.

This historic building in the heart of Mexico City was used for the interior of the El Presidente Hotel in License to Kill in the James Bond film License to Kill

Jaula de pajaros en Gran Hotel de México contruido en 1908 en Ciudad de México, fué un tienda de departamentos .

Este edificio historico en el corazón de la Ciudad de México fué usado como El Hotel Presidente en la pelicula de James Bond License to KIll.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Gran Hotel de México built in 1908 in México City, used to be a department store.

This historic building in the heart of Mexico City was used for the interior of the El Presidente Hotel in License to Kill in the James Bond film License to Kill

Gran Hotel de México contruido en 1908 en Ciudad de México, fué un tienda de departamentos .

Este edificio historico en el corazón de la Ciudad de México fué usado como El Hotel Presidente en la pelicula de James Bond License to KIll.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Gran Hotel de México built in 1908 in México City, used to be a department store.

This historic building in the heart of Mexico City was used for the interior of the El Presidente Hotel in License to Kill in the James Bond film License to Kill

Gran Hotel de México contruido en 1908 en Ciudad de México, fué un tienda de departamentos .

Este edificio historico en el corazón de la Ciudad de México fué usado como El Hotel Presidente en la pelicula de James Bond License to KIll.


----------



## El Mariachi

beautiful photos of Mexico City. Its a very charming city.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Thank you, ¿Is that you in the video? If it is you are a terrific basketball player.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Gran Hotel de México built in 1908 in México City, used to be a department store.

This historic building in the heart of Mexico City was used for the interior of the El Presidente Hotel in License to Kill in the James Bond film License to Kill

Gran Hotel de México contruido en 1908 en Ciudad de México, fué un tienda de departamentos .

Este edificio historico en el corazón de la Ciudad de México fué usado como El Hotel Presidente en la pelicula de James Bond License to KIll.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Gran Hotel de México built in 1908 in México City, used to be a department store.

This historic building in the heart of Mexico City was used for the interior of the El Presidente Hotel in License to Kill in the James Bond film License to Kill

Gran Hotel de México contruido en 1908 en Ciudad de México, fué un tienda de departamentos .

Este edificio historico en el corazón de la Ciudad de México fué usado como El Hotel Presidente en la pelicula de James Bond License to KIll.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Gran Hotel de México built in 1908 in México City, used to be a department store.

This historic building in the heart of Mexico City was used for the interior of the El Presidente Hotel in License to Kill in the James Bond film License to Kill

Gran Hotel de México contruido en 1908 en Ciudad de México, fué un tienda de departamentos .

Este edificio historico en el corazón de la Ciudad de México fué usado como El Hotel Presidente en la pelicula de James Bond License to KIll.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Gran Hotel de México built in 1908 in México City, used to be a department store.

This historic building in the heart of Mexico City was used for the interior of the El Presidente Hotel in License to Kill in the James Bond film License to Kill

Gran Hotel de México contruido en 1908 en Ciudad de México, fué un tienda de departamentos .

Este edificio historico en el corazón de la Ciudad de México fué usado como El Hotel Presidente en la pelicula de James Bond License to KIll.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Gran Hotel de México built in 1908 in México City, used to be a department store.

This historic building in the heart of Mexico City was used for the interior of the El Presidente Hotel in License to Kill in the James Bond film License to Kill

Gran Hotel de México contruido en 1908 en Ciudad de México, fué un tienda de departamentos .

Este edificio historico en el corazón de la Ciudad de México fué usado como El Hotel Presidente en la pelicula de James Bond License to KIll


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Gran Hotel de México built in 1908 in México City, used to be a department store.

This historic building in the heart of Mexico City was used for the interior of the El Presidente Hotel in License to Kill in the James Bond film License to Kill

Gran Hotel de México contruido en 1908 en Ciudad de México, fué un tienda de departamentos .

Este edificio historico en el corazón de la Ciudad de México fué usado como El Hotel Presidente en la pelicula de James Bond License to KI


----------



## El Mariachi

Jesús E. Salgado said:


> Thank you, ¿Is that you in the video? If it is you are a terrific basketball player.


nah, I wish it was me though! :cheers:


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Too bad it is not you, you could the next Kobe Bryant


----------



## El Mariachi

Jesús E. Salgado said:


> Too bad it is not you, you could the next Kobe Bryant


yeah and rich enough to do some nice traveling!


----------



## christos-greece

Grand Hotel de Mexico looks amazing, very nice  really beautiful


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Gran Hotel de México built in 1908 in México City, used to be a department store.

This historic building in the heart of Mexico City was used for the interior of the El Presidente Hotel in License to Kill in the James Bond film License to Kill

Gran Hotel de México contruido en 1908 en Ciudad de México, fué un tienda de departamentos .

Este edificio historico en el corazón de la Ciudad de México fué usado como El Hotel Presidente en la pelicula de James Bond License to Kill.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Gran Hotel de México built in 1908 in México City, used to be a department store.

This historic building in the heart of Mexico City was used for the interior of the El Presidente Hotel in License to Kill in the James Bond film License to Kill

Gran Hotel de México contruido en 1908 en Ciudad de México, fué un tienda de departamentos .

Este edificio historico en el corazón de la Ciudad de México fué usado como El Hotel Presidente en la pelicula de James Bond License to Kill.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Gran Hotel de México built in 1908 in México City, used to be a department store.

This historic building in the heart of Mexico City was used for the interior of the El Presidente Hotel in License to Kill in the James Bond film License to Kill

Gran Hotel de México contruido en 1908 en Ciudad de México, fué un tienda de departamentos .

Este edificio historico en el corazón de la Ciudad de México fué usado como El Hotel Presidente en la pelicula de James Bond License to Kill.

(Picture courtesy of Enrique Torres)


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Gran Hotel de México built in 1908 in México City, used to be a department store.

This historic building in the heart of Mexico City was used for the interior of the El Presidente Hotel in License to Kill in the James Bond film License to Kill

Gran Hotel de México contruido en 1908 en Ciudad de México, fué un tienda de departamentos .

Este edificio historico en el corazón de la Ciudad de México fué usado como El Hotel Presidente en la pelicula de James Bond License to Kill


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Gran Hotel de México built in 1908 in México City, used to be a department store.

This historic building in the heart of Mexico City was used for the interior of the El Presidente Hotel in License to Kill in the James Bond film License to Kill

Gran Hotel de México contruido en 1908 en Ciudad de México, fué un tienda de departamentos .

Este edificio historico en el corazón de la Ciudad de México fué usado como El Hotel Presidente en la pelicula de James Bond License to Kill


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Gran Hotel de México built in 1908 in México City, used to be a department store.

This historic building in the heart of Mexico City was used for the interior of the El Presidente Hotel in License to Kill in the James Bond film License to Kill

Gran Hotel de México contruido en 1908 en Ciudad de México, fué un tienda de departamentos .

Este edificio historico en el corazón de la Ciudad de México fué usado como El Hotel Presidente en la pelicula de James Bond License to Kill


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Gran Hotel de México built in 1908 in México City, used to be a department store.

This historic building in the heart of Mexico City was used for the interior of the El Presidente Hotel in License to Kill in the James Bond film License to Kill

Gran Hotel de México contruido en 1908 en Ciudad de México, fué un tienda de departamentos .

Este edificio historico en el corazón de la Ciudad de México fué usado como El Hotel Presidente en la pelicula de James Bond License to Kill


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Gran Hotel de México built in 1908 in México City, used to be a department store.

This historic building in the heart of Mexico City was used for the interior of the El Presidente Hotel in License to Kill in the James Bond film License to Kill

Gran Hotel de México contruido en 1908 en Ciudad de México, fué un tienda de departamentos .

Este edificio historico en el corazón de la Ciudad de México fué usado como El Hotel Presidente en la pelicula de James Bond License to Kill


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Gran Hotel de México built in 1908 in México City, used to be a department store.

This historic building in the heart of Mexico City was used for the interior of the El Presidente Hotel in License to Kill in the James Bond film License to Kill

Gran Hotel de México contruido en 1908 en Ciudad de México, fué un tienda de departamentos .

Este edificio historico en el corazón de la Ciudad de México fué usado como El Hotel Presidente en la pelicula de James Bond License to Kill


----------



## PEPEJOSE

nice hotel looks very expense.
hey jesus keep up the good work.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Thank you PepéJosé.

It was built during the Porfirio Diaz regime, even when he was a dictator he brought art, arquitecture, gaslight, trains, and better transportation to the country.


----------



## Assemblage23

ty-aptz said:


> Disculpame pero Santa Fe y el poliforum estan lejisiiiimos del centro de la ciudad sobre todo santa Fe. Esta hacial la salida aToluca!!! Eso ya no es el centro.
> 
> La primera imagen es la de Torre Altus en interlomas.
> La segunda, la tercera , la sexta, y la ultima es el Arcos Bosques Corporativo I y II ademas eso ya es en el estado de Mexico nisiquiera dentro de los limites del DF.
> 
> La cuarta es la Torre Pemex.
> 
> La quinta es el WTC.
> Las que sobran son el distrito de Santa Fe a muchos minutos del centro. Ademas en tus primeras fotos de la ciudad pones a las TORRES GEMELAS DE POLANCO como la Torre Mayor que nisiquiera esta en polanco!!!:bash: Lo siento pero no hay que mentirles a los demas. Saludos


Relax. Jesus was certainly mistaken, but that is very different from accusing him of being a liar. If you noticed the error, you could just have pointed that out in a polite way. Maybe even a Private Message.

Anyway Jesús, many of us do appretiate your pictures, so please keep sharing them. :cheers:


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Thank you for explaining my mistake Assemblage23, I have so many pictures of both the United States and México that when I try to put the right tittle of the photograph I put the wrong description.

I made a mistake on those shots, and I know that won't be my last time. I am not perfect, and my memory sometimes fails me, but it is not my intention to lie to anyone. My reason to upload all those pictures is to let people of different countries to see the real México and the real United States.
México is the country where I was born, and the United States the country where I migrated to and where I have had a successful life.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Gran Hotel de México built in 1908 in México City, used to be a department store.

This historic building in the heart of Mexico City was used for the interior of the El Presidente Hotel in License to Kill in the James Bond film License to Kill

Gran Hotel de México contruido en 1908 en Ciudad de México, fué un tienda de departamentos .

Este edificio historico en el corazón de la Ciudad de México fué usado como El Hotel Presidente en la pelicula de James Bond License to Kill


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Gran Hotel de México built in 1908 in México City, used to be a department store.

This historic building in the heart of Mexico City was used for the interior of the El Presidente Hotel in License to Kill in the James Bond film License to Kill

Gran Hotel de México contruido en 1908 en Ciudad de México, fué un tienda de departamentos .

Este edificio historico en el corazón de la Ciudad de México fué usado como El Hotel Presidente en la pelicula de James Bond License to Kill


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Gran Hotel de México built in 1908 in México City, used to be a department store.

This historic building in the heart of Mexico City was used for the interior of the El Presidente Hotel in License to Kill in the James Bond film License to Kill

Gran Hotel de México contruido en 1908 en Ciudad de México, fué un tienda de departamentos .

Este edificio historico en el corazón de la Ciudad de México fué usado como El Hotel Presidente en la pelicula de James Bond License to Kill


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Gran Hotel de México built in 1908 in México City, used to be a department store.

This historic building in the heart of Mexico City was used for the interior of the El Presidente Hotel in License to Kill in the James Bond film License to Kill

Gran Hotel de México contruido en 1908 en Ciudad de México, fué un tienda de departamentos .

Este edificio historico en el corazón de la Ciudad de México fué usado como El Hotel Presidente en la pelicula de James Bond License to Kill


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A European vision of México City
Una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A European vision of México City
Una visión de Europa de la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A European vision of México City
Una visión de Europa Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Colegio Naciona lDF a European vision of México City
IDF National College una visión de Europa de la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A European vision of México City
Una visión de Europa de la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Palacio de Mineria a European vision of México City
Palacio de Mineria una visión de Europa de la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Spanish Casino a European vision of México City
El Casino Español una visión Europea de la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

House Torre de Cossio a European vision of México City
Casa Torre de Cossio una visión de Europa de la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Museo Universitario a European vision of México City
Museo Universitario una visión de Europa de la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

José Luis Cuevas Museum a European vision of México City
José Luis Cuevas Museum una visión de Europa de la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A European vision of México City
Una visión de la Europa de la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Saint Augustine House photo taken in 1905, a European vision of México City
Casa San Agustin foto tomada en 1905, una visión de Europa de la Ciudad de México


----------



## tijuano en el df

i don't understand the "european vision of the middle ages" thing about the pictures....please explain


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The arquitecture type of those buildings is like the one used in the Europe.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Saint Augustine House photo taken in 1928, a European vision of México City
Casa San Agustin foto tomada en 1928, una visión de Europa de la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Interior of Saint Augustine House photo taken in 2008, a European vision of the Middle Ages in México City
Interior de Casa San Agustin foto tomada en 2008, una visión de la Europa de la Edad Media en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A European vision of México City
Una visión de Europa de la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Secretaria de Comunicaciones a European vision of México City
Secretaria de Comunicaciones una visión de Europa de la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A European vision of México City
Una visión de Europa de la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A European vision of México City
Una visión de Europa de la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A European vision of México City
Una visión de Europa de la Ciudad de México


----------



## Parisian Girl

Jesús E. Salgado said:


> Gran Hotel de México built in 1908 in México City, used to be a department store.
> 
> This historic building in the heart of Mexico City was used for the interior of the El Presidente Hotel in License to Kill in the James Bond film License to Kill
> 
> Gran Hotel de México contruido en 1908 en Ciudad de México, fué un tienda de departamentos .
> 
> Este edificio historico en el corazón de la Ciudad de México fué usado como El Hotel Presidente en la pelicula de James Bond License to Kill.


OMG those interiors are just beautiful! The ceiling is unreal... 

Fantastic photos, as always, Jesús! Keep up the great work! Much appreciated


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Thank you Parisian Girl, and welcome back


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A European vision of México City
Una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Campana de Dolores (Freedom Bell) en Palacio Nacional a European vision of México City
Campana de Dolores en Palacio Nacional una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Casa de los Azulejos a European vision of México City
Casa de los Azulejos una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A European vision of México City
Una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A European vision of México City
Una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Teatro de la Ciudad a European vision of México City
Teatro de la Ciudad una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A European vision of México City
Una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## Parisian Girl

Jesús E. Salgado said:


> Thank you Parisian Girl, and welcome back


You're welcome! Thank you, Jesús, how kind. 

Great work! :cheers:


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

You are certainly welcomed


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A European vision of México City
Una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A European vision of México City
Una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A European vision of México City
Una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A European vision of México City
Una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A European vision of México City
Una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A European vision of México City
Una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A European vision of México City
Una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A European vision of México City
Una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A European vision of México City
Una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Basilica of Our Lady of Guadalupe a European vision of México City
Basilica de nuestra Señora de Guadalupe una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Basilica of Our Lady of Guadalupe a European vision of México City
Basilica de nuestra Señora de Guadalupe una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A European vision of México City
Una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A European vision of México City
Una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A European vision of México City
Una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A European vision of México City
Una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A European vision of México City
Una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A European vision of México City
Una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A European vision of México City
Una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A European vision of México City
Una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A European vision of México City
Una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A European vision of México City
Una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A European vision of México City
Una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Palacion Nacional patio a European vision of México City
Patio de Palacio Nacional una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A European vision of México City
Una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Catedral and Palacio de Gobierno a European vision of México City
Catedral y Palacio de Gobierno una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A European vision of México City
Una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A European vision of México City
Una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A European vision of México City
Una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A European vision of México City
Una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A European vision of México City
Una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Palace of the Inquisition a European vision of México City
Palacio de la Inquisición una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Palace of the Inquisition a European vision of México City
Palacio de la Inquisición una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Palace of the Inquisition a European vision of México City
Palacio de la Inquisición una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Palace of the Inquisition a European vision of México City
Palacio de la Inquisición una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Palace of the Inquisition a European vision of México City, now Museum of Medicine
Palacio de la Inquisición una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México, hoy en dia el Museo de Medicina


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Palace of the Inquisition a European vision of México City, now Museum of Medicine
Palacio de la Inquisición una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México, hoy en dia el Museo de Medicina


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Palace of the Inquisition a European vision of México City, now Museum of Medicine
Palacio de la Inquisición una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México, hoy en dia el Museo de Medicina


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Palace of the Inquisition a European vision of México City, now Museum of Medicine
Palacio de la Inquisición una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México, hoy en dia el Museo de Medicina


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A European vision of México City
Una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A European vision of México City
Una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## StevenW

Dulce.
¿Cuánta gente vive en Ciudad de México?
Leo adentro un artículo de noticias que la mitad de todas las mujeres mexicanas es lesbianas. ¿Esto es verdad? ¿O no?
El libro del recorrido de México en una librería que leo debe ser incorrecto sobre ése.
La información sonaba mal.

Los cuadros son muy agradables.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Esa pregunta que me haces es del tipo denigrante, la respuesta se puede dar de esta manera con otra pregunta del tipo ignorante, ¿Son todos los nacidos en Estados Unidos drogadictos y homosexuales?

Respecto a la población de México son como 105 millones, y de el area metropolitana como 22 millones.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A European vision of México City
Una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A European vision of México City
Una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## StevenW

Jesús E. Salgado said:


> Esa pregunta que me haces es del tipo denigrante, la respuesta se puede dar de esta manera con otra pregunta del tipo ignorante, ¿Son todos los nacidos en Estados Unidos drogadictos y homosexuales?
> 
> Respecto a la población de México son como 105 millones, y de el area metropolitana cmo 22 millones.


No significo ninguna falta de respeto.
Los periódicos escriben a veces los artículos locos. Nada más. No pensé que las mujeres mexicanas eran todas las lesbianas. No sabía si se encendía algo nuevo allí. Soy apesadumbrado. 
Una vez más no signifiqué ninguna falta de respeto.
Lo siento. 

México es muy agradable.

¿Pensé que Ciudad de México tenía más de 25 millones de personas?


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

No insult taken, the population of Mexico City is almost 9 million, but the Metropolitan area which covers the Federal District and parts of the State of México is approximately 22 million give or take a milion or two.


----------



## StevenW

Cool. I always thought Mexico City was either 1st or 2nd largest city in the world. Tokyo I think is maybe a little larger? Both cities are huge. Land area too.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Actually México City itself is not that large, what makes it larger is that its metropolitan areas has gone into the surrounding state of México.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A European vision of México City
Una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


Picture courtesy of Luis Fernando Franco Jiménez
Foto cortesia de Luis Fernando Franco Jiménez


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A European vision of México City
Una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A European vision of México City
Una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A European vision of México City
Una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A European vision of México City
Una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A European vision of México City
Una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Courtyard José Luis Cuevas Museum, a European vision of México City
Patio de Museo José Luis Cuevas, una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Moorish style Gazebo in Santa María La Ribera,a European vision of México City
Kiosco Morisco en Santa María La Ribera , una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Moorish style Gazebo in Santa María La Ribera,a European vision of México City
Kiosco Morisco en Santa María La Ribera , una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Moorish style Gazebo in Santa María La Ribera,a European vision of México City
Kiosco Morisco en Santa María La Ribera , una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Moorish style Gazebo in Santa María La Ribera,a European vision of México City
Kiosco Morisco en Santa María La Ribera , una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Casa en Calle Santa María La Ribera, a European vision of México City
Home in Calle Santa María La Ribera, una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

House museum of geology in Santa Maria La Ribera, a European vision of México City
Casa museo de geologia en Santa Maria La Ribera, una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Temple Josefinos in Santa María La Ribera, a European vision of México City
Templo Josefinos en Santa María La Ribera, una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Typical house in Santa Maria La Ribera, A European vision of México City
Santa Maria La Ribera Casa típica, Una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A European vision of México City
Una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Banco de México a European vision of México City
Banco de México una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A witch doctor in front of a colonial building, a European vision of México City
Curandero Chamán frente a un edificio colonial, una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A European vision of México City
Una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A European vision of México City
Una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A European vision of México City
Una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A European vision of México City
Una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A European vision of México City
Una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A European vision of México City
Una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A European vision of México City
Una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A European vision of México City
Una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## Parisian Girl

Wow, you can really feel the history/culture of México through these pictures. A fantastic destination for a vacation no doubt!


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

It is, and also cheaper than to travel to Europe or Asia.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A European vision of México City
Una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## Parisian Girl

Will definitely make the time some day to come and see this incredible city ... as I just adore learning about others cultures/ways of life from my own. I find it really fascinating.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

And you will see a little bit of Europe in America.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A European vision of México City
Una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A blending of the colonial and the modern architecture, a European vision of México City
Mezcla de la arquitectura colonial y la moderna, una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Traveling in a Bicycle Taxi passing the colonial buildings, a European vision of México City
Viajando por Bici taxi pasando edificios coloniales, una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Government Building, a European vision of México City
Edificio gubernamental, una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

National Department of Statistics in the Federal District, a European vision of México City
Departamento de Estadistica Nacional en el Distrito Federal, una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Building dating to the Colonial times, a European vision of México City
Edificio de tiempos de la Colonia, una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Old colonial buildings in an alley, a European vision of México City
Viejos edificios de la Colonia en callejón, una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Centro Historico Zocalo, a European vision of México City
Historic Center Zocalo, una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Edificio Colonial, a European vision of México City
Colonial Building, una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Colonial Building, a European vision of México City
Edificio Colonial, una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Calle 5 de febrero, a European vision of México City
Calle 5 de febrero , una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Calle de Donceles, a European vision of México City
Calle de Donceles, una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Street with colonial buildings, a European vision of México City
Calle con edificios coloniales, una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Calle de Moneda, a European vision of México City
 Calle de Moneda, una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Calle Tacuba, a European vision of México City
Calle Tacuba, una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Calle Tacuba, a European vision of México City
Calle Tacuba, una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

1878 Mexico City, a European vision of México City
La Ciudad de México en 1878, una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Edificio Colonial, a European vision of México City
Colonial Building, una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Edificio Colonial, a European vision of México City
Colonial Building, una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Colonial Building, a European vision of México City
Edificio Colonial, una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Colonial Building, a European vision of México City
Edificio Colonial, una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Colonial Building, a European vision of México City
Edificio Colonial, una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## Alejandro Lopez Ceja

Very nice pix of Mexico City, I love it.:cheers:


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

I am glad some people are enjoying the pictures of México City, most people only see the new buildings and ignore the historic ones, and the areas outside the tourists parts.





Historic district a Monument to Benito Juérez, a European vision of México City
Centro historico Monumento a Benito Juérez, una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Building Pimentel y McDonalds, a European vision of México City
Pasaje Pimentel y McDonalds, una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Centro historico, a European vision of México City
Centro historico, una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Centro historico, a European vision of México City
Centro historico, una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Remembrance of Colonial México, a European vision of México City
Recuerdo del Mexico Colonial, una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Remembrance of Colonial México, a European vision of México City
Recuerdo del Mexico Colonial, una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Remembrance of Colonial México, a European vision of México City
Recuerdo del Mexico Colonial, una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Remembrance of Colonial México, a European vision of México City
Recuerdo del Mexico Colonial, una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

La Santisima Hospital, a European vision of México City
La Santisima Hospital, una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Remembrance of Colonial México, a European vision of México City
Recuerdo del Mexico Colonial, una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## oernesto

Qué bueno que sigas posteando hermosas fotografías de nuestro bello país. kay:


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Gracias tocayo, por tus palabras de apoyo. Yo voy a estar en Mazatlán en Noviembre.


Tlaxcala House in México City, a European vision of México City 
Casa Tlaxcala en la Ciudad de México, una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Palacio de Iturbide, a European vision of México City
Palacio de Iturbide, una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Tránsito en el Zócalo, a European vision of México City
Transit in the Zocalo, una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Portal de Mercaderes Westside Zocalo, a European vision of México City
Portal de Mercaderes Westside Zocalo, una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Plaza Tolsá, a European vision of México City
Plaza Tolsá, una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Templo San Bernardo downtown, a European vision of México City
Templo San Bernardo centro, una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Santa Teresa La Antigua, a European vision of México City
Santa Teresa La Antigua, una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Palacio UNAM Autonomia, a European vision of México City
Palacio UNAM Autonomia, una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

INAH building Correo, a European vision of México City
Edificio INAH Correo, una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Museo del Estanquillo, a European vision of México City
Museo del Estanquillo, una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Organ player in fron of the colonial past, a European vision of México City
Organillero frente al pasado de la colonia, una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A European vision of México City
Una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

San Carlos Academy, a European vision of México City
San Carlos Academy, una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

San Carlos Academy, a European vision of México City
San Carlos Academy, una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A European vision of México City
Una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México

Picture courtesy of Karen Rios


----------



## DeNeza401

Wow! That's is indeed an amazing collection. How long have you been collecting these pixs? Keep posting.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

About 30 years of traveling through México and the United States, my traveling was for both vacationing and job related.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Colegio San Ildefonso Entrance, a European vision of México City
Entrada al Colegio San Ildefonso , una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Colegio San Ildefonso, a European vision of México City
Colegio San Ildefonso, una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Colegio San Ildefonso Bolivar Amphitheater, a European vision of México City
Colegio San Ildefonso Bolivar Amphiteatro, una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Patio of Printing House the first printing shop in America, a European vision of México City
Casa Imprenta Patio Primera imprenta en America, una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Printing House the first printing shop in America, a European vision of México City
Casa Imprenta Primera imprenta en America, una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Communications building, a European vision of México City
Edificio de Comunicaciones ,una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Communications building, a European vision of México City
Edificio de Comunicaciones ,una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Communications building, a European vision of México City
Edificio de Comunicaciones ,una visión de Europa en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

National Museum of Art and Statue of King Carlos IV of Spain
Museo Nacional de Arte y la Estatua de el Rey Carlos V de España


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

National Museum of Art and Statue of King Carlos IV of Spain
Museo Nacional de Arte y la Estatua de el Rey Carlos V de España


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Statue of King Carlos IV of Spain
Estatua de el Rey Carlos V de España


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Statue of King Carlos IV of Spain
Estatua de el Rey Carlos V de España


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

National Museum of Art and Statue of King Carlos IV of Spain
Museo Nacional de Arte y la Estatua de el Rey Carlos V de España


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

National Museum of Art and Statue of King Carlos IV of Spain
Museo Nacional de Arte y la Estatua de el Rey Carlos V de España


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

National Museum of Art and Statue of King Carlos IV of Spain
Museo Nacional de Arte y la Estatua de el Rey Carlos V de España


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

National Museum of Art and Statue of King Carlos IV of Spain
Museo Nacional de Arte y la Estatua de el Rey Carlos V de España


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

National Museum of Art and Statue of King Carlos IV of Spain
Museo Nacional de Arte y la Estatua de el Rey Carlos V de España


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Facade of the Museo Nacional de las Culturas upper doorway in México City
Fachada de el Museo Nacional de las Culturas puerta superior en la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Museo Nacional de las Culturas upper doorway in México City
Museo Nacional de las Culturas puerta superior en la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Museo Nacional de las Culturas upper doorway in México City
Museo Nacional de las Culturas puerta superior en la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Museo Nacional de las Culturas upper doorway in México City
Museo Nacional de las Culturas puerta superior en la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Auditorium of Palacio de Autonomía in México City
Auditorio de el Palacio Nacional de Autonomía en la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Banco Nacional de México in México City
Banco Nacional de México en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Banco Nacional de México in México City
Banco Nacional de México en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Banco Nacional de México in México City
Banco Nacional de México en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Banco Nacional de México in México City
Banco Nacional de México en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Banco Nacional de México in México City
Banco Nacional de México en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Banco Nacional de México in México City
Banco Nacional de México en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Banco Nacional de México in México City
Banco Nacional de México en Ciudad de México


----------



## Assemblage23

Jesús E. Salgado said:


> Banco Nacional de México in México City
> Banco Nacional de México en Ciudad de México


Jesús,

This is actually the "Palacio de Correos".


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Tienes razón me equivoque al titularlo
You are right I misstittled it


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Banco Nacional de México in México City
Banco Nacional de México en Ciudad de México


----------



## DeNeza401

Beautiful classic architecture. Nice update.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Casa de los Azulejos (Blue Tiles) Sanborn's in México City
Casa de los Azulejos Sanborn's en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Casa de los Azulejos (Blue Tiles) Sanborn's in México City
Casa de los Azulejos Sanborn's en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Casa de los Azulejos (Blue Tiles) Sanborn's in México City
Casa de los Azulejos Sanborn's en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Casa de los Azulejos (Blue Tiles) Sanborn's in México City
Casa de los Azulejos Sanborn's en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Casa de los Azulejos (Blue Tiles) Sanborn's in México City
Casa de los Azulejos Sanborn's en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Interior of Casa de los Azulejos (Blue Tiles) Sanborn's in México City
Interior de la Casa de los Azulejos Sanborn's en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Casa de los Azulejos (Blue Tiles) Sanborn's in México City
Casa de los Azulejos Sanborn's en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Casa de los Azulejos (Blue Tiles) Sanborn's in México City
Casa de los Azulejos Sanborn's en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Casa de los Azulejos (Blue Tiles) Sanborn's in México City
Casa de los Azulejos Sanborn's en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Casa de los Azulejos (Blue Tiles) Sanborn's in México City
Casa de los Azulejos Sanborn's en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Casa de los Azulejos (Blue Tiles) Sanborn's in México City
Casa de los Azulejos Sanborn's en Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Government building in México City
Edificio gubernamental en la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Government building in México City
Edificio gubernamental en la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Zocalo y Palacio Nacional a Government building in México City
Zocalo y Palacio Nacional un Edificio gubernamental en la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Government building in México City
Edificio gubernamental en la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Government building in México City
Edificio gubernamental en la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Government building in México City
Edificio gubernamental en la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Government building in México City
Edificio gubernamental en la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Federal District Goverment Headquarters in México City
Jefatura de Gobierno del Distrito Federal en la Ciudad de México













-


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Federal District Goverment Headquarters in México City
Jefatura de Gobierno del Distrito Federal en la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Palacio Nacional a Government building in México City
Palacio Nacional un edificio gubernamental en la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Diego de Rivera Mural at Palacio Nacional a Government building in México City
Mural de Diego de Rivera en Palacio Nacional un edificio gubernamental en la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mexican Army Band playing at the Zocalo in front of the Palacio Nacional in México City
Banda de la fuerzas armadas de México tocando frente a Palacio Nacional en la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Diego de Rivera Mural at Palacio Nacional a Government building in México City
Mural de Diego de Rivera en Palacio Nacional un edificio gubernamental en la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Palacio Nacional a Government building in México City
Palacio Nacional un edificio gubernamental en la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Diego de Rivera Mural at Palacio Nacional a Government building in México City
Mural de Diego de Rivera en Palacio Nacional un edificio gubernamental en la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Palacio Nacional a Government building in México City
Palacio Nacional un edificio gubernamental en la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Diego de Rivera Mural at Palacio Nacional a Government building in México City
Mural de Diego de Rivera en Palacio Nacional un edificio gubernamental en la Ciudad de México


----------



## DeNeza401

Beautiful historic buildings.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

There are thousands of historic buildings in México City


Palacio Nacional a Government building in México City
Palacio Nacional un edificio gubernamental en la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Diego de Rivera Mural at Palacio Nacional a Government building in México City
Mural de Diego de Rivera en Palacio Nacional un edificio gubernamental en la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Changing of the guard at Palacio Nacional in México City
Cambio de guardia en el Palacio Nacional en la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Aztec dancers in front of Palacio Nacional in México City
Danzantes Aztecas frente a Palacio Nacional en la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Diego de Rivera Mural at Palacio Nacional a Government building in México City
Mural de Diego de Rivera en Palacio Nacional un edificio gubernamental en la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Palacio Nacional at night in México City
Palacio Nacional de noche en la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Diego de Rivera Mural at Palacio Nacional a Government building in México City
Mural de Diego de Rivera en Palacio Nacional un edificio gubernamental en la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Palacio Nacional a Government building in México City
Palacio Nacional un edificio gubernamental en la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Diego de Rivera Mural at Palacio Nacional a Government building in México City
Mural de Diego de Rivera en Palacio Nacional un edificio gubernamental en la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Aztec dancers in front of Palacio Nacional in México City
Danzantes Aztecas frente a Palacio Nacional en la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Diego de Rivera Mural at Palacio Nacional a Government building in México City
Mural de Diego de Rivera en Palacio Nacional un edificio gubernamental en la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Palacio Nacional a Government building in México City
Palacio Nacional un edificio gubernamental en la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Palacio Nacional a Government building in México City
Palacio Nacional un edificio gubernamental en la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Palacio Nacional a Government building in México City
Palacio Nacional un edificio gubernamental en la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Palacio Nacional a Government building in México City
Palacio Nacional un edificio gubernamental en la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Diego de Rivera Mural at Palacio Nacional a Government building in México City
Mural de Diego de Rivera en Palacio Nacional un edificio gubernamental en la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Palacio Nacional a Government building in México City
Palacio Nacional un edificio gubernamental en la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Palacio Nacional a Government building in México City
Palacio Nacional un edificio gubernamental en la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Palacio Nacional a Government building in México City
Palacio Nacional un edificio gubernamental en la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Palacio Nacional a Government building in México City
Palacio Nacional un edificio gubernamental en la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Diego de Rivera Mural at Palacio Nacional a Government building in México City
Mural de Diego de Rivera en Palacio Nacional un edificio gubernamental en la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Palacio Nacional a Government building in México City
Palacio Nacional un edificio gubernamental en la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Palacio Nacional in México City
Palacio Nacional en la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mural at Sanborns de los Azulejos in México City
Mural en Sanborns de los Azulejos en la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The old the new in México City
Lo viejo y lo nuevo en la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

French Arquitecture in Historic Center in México City
Arquitectura Francesa del Centro Histórico en la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Colonial Building in México City
Edificio colonial en la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Colonial Buildings in México City
Edificios coloniales en la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Colonial Buildings in México City
Edificios coloniales en la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Palacio Nacional in México City
Palacio Nacional en la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Salón de Cabildos y Virreyes at Palacio Nacional in México City
Salón de Cabildos y Virreyesa en Palacio Nacional en la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Salón de Cabildos y Virreyes at Palacio Nacional in México City
Salón de Cabildos y Virreyesa en Palacio Nacional en la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Halls of the Salón de Cabildos y Virreyes at Palacio Nacional in México City
Pasillos en Salón de Cabildos y Virreyesa en Palacio Nacional en la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The previous Mexican Congress building in México City
Edificio Antiguo de el Congreso Mexicano en la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The previous Mexican Congress building in México City
Edificio Antiguo de el Congreso Mexicano en la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The previous Mexican Congress building in México City
Edificio Antiguo de el Congreso Mexicano en la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The previous Mexican Congress building in México City
Edificio Antiguo de el Congreso Mexicano en la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The previous Mexican Congress building in México City
Edificio Antiguo de el Congreso Mexicano en la Ciudad de México


----------



## VelesHomais

Nice pictures. I like the historical places, especially interiors


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

I am glad you are enjoying the pictures, and you appreciate the historic buildings of a country. In this instance México.


The previous Mexican Congress building in México City
Edificio Antiguo de el Congreso Mexicano en la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The previous Mexican Congress building in México City
Edificio Antiguo de el Congreso Mexicano en la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Then president Vicente Fox addressing the Congress in México City
El entonces presidente Vicente Fox hablando ante el Congreso en la Ciudad de México


----------



## DeNeza401

No wonder it's been called "The city of palaces". So many beautiful & historic buildings.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

There are thousands of beautiful places both in México City and the rest of the country.


Santa Maria La Ribera templo de el Espiritu Santo in Santa Maria La Ribera in México City
Santa Maria La Ribera templo de el Espiritu Santo en Santa Maria La Ribera en la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Franz Mayer Museum Courtyard in México City
Jardines de Museo Franz Mayer en la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Franz Mayer Museum Courtyard in México City
Jardines de Museo Franz Mayer en la Ciudad de México


----------



## greenice

Mexico is beautiful


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

I really think so, but it also has its ugly spots



Franz Mayer Museum Courtyard in México City
Jardines de Museo Franz Mayer en la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Patio in Tlaxcala House in México City
Patio en la Casa Tlaxcala en la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Plaza Santo Domingo in México City
Plaza Santo Domingo en la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Saint Augustine Church in México City
Iglesia de San Augustín en la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Estadio Azteca in México City
Estadio Azteca en la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Salon Cabildos en Ayuntamiento de el Distrito Federal in México City
Salon Cabildos en Ayuntamiento de el Distrito Federal en la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Estadio Azteca in México City
Estadio Azteca en la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Estadio Azteca in México City
Estadio Azteca en la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Estadio Azteca in México City, the stadium holds 126,000 fans seating.
Estadio Azteca en la Ciudad de México, el estadio acomoda 126,000 aficionados sentados


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Estadio Azteca in México City
Estadio Azteca en la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Estadio Azteca in México City, the stadium holds 126,000 fans seating.
Estadio Azteca en la Ciudad de México, el estadio acomoda 126,000 aficionados sentados


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Estadio Azteca in México City, the stadium holds 126,000 fans seating.
Estadio Azteca en la Ciudad de México, el estadio acomoda 126,000 aficionados sentados


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Estadio Azteca in México City, the stadium holds 126,000 fans seating.
Estadio Azteca en la Ciudad de México, el estadio acomoda 126,000 aficionados sentados


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Estadio Azteca in México City, the stadium holds 126,000 fans seating.
Estadio Azteca en la Ciudad de México, el estadio acomoda 126,000 aficionados sentados


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Estadio Azteca in México City, the stadium holds 126,000 fans seating.
Estadio Azteca en la Ciudad de México, el estadio acomoda 126,000 aficionados sentados


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Estadio Azteca in México City, the stadium holds 126,000 fans seating.
Estadio Azteca en la Ciudad de México, el estadio acomoda 126,000 aficionados sentados


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Estadio Azteca in México City, the stadium holds 126,000 fans seating.
Estadio Azteca en la Ciudad de México, el estadio acomoda 126,000 aficionados sentados


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Estadio Azteca in México City, the stadium holds 126,000 fans seating.
Estadio Azteca en la Ciudad de México, el estadio acomoda 126,000 aficionados sentados


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Estadio Azteca in México City, the stadium holds 126,000 fans seating.
Estadio Azteca en la Ciudad de México, el estadio acomoda 126,000 aficionados sentados


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

An American Football game played at Estadio Azteca in México City, the stadium holds 126,000 fans seating.
Juego de Fútnol Americano jugado en Estadio Azteca en la Ciudad de México, el estadio acomoda 126,000 aficionados sentados


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Estadio Azteca in México City, the stadium holds 126,000 fans seating.
Estadio Azteca en la Ciudad de México, el estadio acomoda 126,000 aficionados sentados


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Estadio Azteca in México City, the stadium holds 126,000 fans seating.
Estadio Azteca en la Ciudad de México, el estadio acomoda 126,000 aficionados sentados


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Estadio Azteca in México City, the stadium holds 126,000 fans seating.
Estadio Azteca en la Ciudad de México, el estadio acomoda 126,000 aficionados sentados


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Estadio Azteca in México City, the stadium holds 126,000 fans seating.
Estadio Azteca en la Ciudad de México, el estadio acomoda 126,000 aficionados sentados


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Colonial Arquitecture in Pedregal de San Angel in the Distrito Federal
Arquitectura Colonial en Pedregal de San Angel en el Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Colonial Arquitecture in Pedregal de San Angel in the Distrito Federal
Arquitectura Colonial en Pedregal de San Angel en el Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Colonial Arquitecture in Pedregal de San Angel in the Distrito Federal
Arquitectura Colonial en Pedregal de San Angel en el Distrito Federal


----------



## Zenith

Jesús E. Salgado said:


> Colonial Arquitecture in Pedregal de San Angel in the Distrito Federal
> Arquitectura Colonial en Pedregal de San Angel en el Distrito Federal


I lived here and I miss it very much. I might have to go back very soon.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Colonial Arquitecture in Pedregal de San Angel in the Distrito Federal
Arquitectura Colonial en Pedregal de San Angel en el Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Colonial Arquitecture in Pedregal de San Angel in the Distrito Federal
Arquitectura Colonial en Pedregal de San Angel en el Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Colonial Arquitecture in Pedregal de San Angel in the Distrito Federal
Arquitectura Colonial en Pedregal de San Angel en el Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Colonial Arquitecture in Pedregal de San Angel in the Distrito Federal
Arquitectura Colonial en Pedregal de San Angel en el Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Colonial Arquitecture in Pedregal de San Angel in the Distrito Federal
Arquitectura Colonial en Pedregal de San Angel en el Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Colonial Arquitecture in Pedregal de San Angel in the Distrito Federal
Arquitectura Colonial en Pedregal de San Angel en el Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Colonial Arquitecture in Pedregal de San Angel in the Distrito Federal
Arquitectura Colonial en Pedregal de San Angel en el Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Colonial Arquitecture in Pedregal de San Angel in the Distrito Federal
Arquitectura Colonial en Pedregal de San Angel en el Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Colonial Arquitecture in Pedregal de San Angel in the Distrito Federal
Arquitectura Colonial en Pedregal de San Angel en el Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Colonial Arquitecture in Pedregal de San Angel in the Distrito Federal
Arquitectura Colonial en Pedregal de San Angel en el Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Colonial Arquitecture in Pedregal de San Angel in the Distrito Federal
Arquitectura Colonial en Pedregal de San Angel en el Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Colonial Arquitecture in Pedregal de San Angel in the Distrito Federal
Arquitectura Colonial en Pedregal de San Angel en el Distrito Federal


----------



## DeNeza401

What an amazing collection!!!


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Thank you

Colonial Arquitecture in Pedregal de San Angel in the Distrito Federal
Arquitectura Colonial en Pedregal de San Angel en el Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Colonial Arquitecture in Pedregal de San Angel in the Distrito Federal
Arquitectura Colonial en Pedregal de San Angel en el Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Colonial Arquitecture in Pedregal de San Angel in the Distrito Federal
Arquitectura Colonial en Pedregal de San Angel en el Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Colonial Arquitecture in Pedregal de San Angel in the Distrito Federal
Arquitectura Colonial en Pedregal de San Angel en el Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Colonial Arquitecture in Pedregal de San Angel in the Distrito Federal
Arquitectura Colonial en Pedregal de San Angel en el Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Colonial Arquitecture in Pedregal de San Angel in the Distrito Federal
Arquitectura Colonial en Pedregal de San Angel en el Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Colonial Arquitecture in Pedregal de San Angel in the Distrito Federal
Arquitectura Colonial en Pedregal de San Angel en el Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Colonial Arquitecture in Pedregal de San Angel in the Distrito Federal
Arquitectura Colonial en Pedregal de San Angel en el Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Colonial Arquitecture in Pedregal de San Angel in the Distrito Federal
Arquitectura Colonial en Pedregal de San Angel en el Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Colonial Arquitecture in Pedregal de San Angel in the Distrito Federal
Arquitectura Colonial en Pedregal de San Angel en el Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Cultural Center San Ángel in Pedregal de San Angel in the Distrito Federal
Centro Cultural San Ángel en Pedregal de San Angel en el Distrito Federal


----------



## tonyssa

Amazing country!


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México has it highs and lows, but it sure is an amazing country.



Diego Rivera Museum Studio in Pedregal de San Angel in the Distrito Federal
Museo Estudio Diego Rivera en Pedregal de San Angel en el Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Bookstore at Pedregal de San Angel in the Distrito Federal
Libreria en Pedregal de San Angel en el Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Xochimilco home of the floating gardens and channels in México City
Canales y jardines flotantes de Xochimilco en la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Xochimilco home of the floating gardens and channels in México City
Canales y jardines flotantes de Xochimilco en la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Xochimilco home of the floating gardens and channels in México City
Canales y jardines flotantes de Xochimilco en la Ciudad de México


----------



## ixtapeño

great pics!!!, i wonder why people don´t comment in this wonderfull thrad, fantastico work...!!


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

There are a few people that include their comments on their visits to this theme, but it does not bother me as long as I get them to see the country the way it really is. And if I get visitors to visit the page makes me happy.

That goes for my three subjects.


Xochimilco home of the floating gardens and channels in México City
Canales y jardines flotantes de Xochimilco en la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Xochimilco home of the floating gardens and channels in México City
Canales y jardines flotantes de Xochimilco en la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Xochimilco home of the floating gardens and channels in México City
Canales y jardines flotantes de Xochimilco en la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Xochimilco home of the floating gardens and channels in México City
Canales y jardines flotantes de Xochimilco en la Ciudad de México


----------



## DeNeza401

You said it right. As long as they keep coming to this thread...... like myself. Thanks for posting.


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing photos from Mexico once again


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Thank you christos-greece

Xochimilco home of the floating gardens and channels in México City
Canales y jardines flotantes de Xochimilco en la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Xochimilco home of the floating gardens and channels in México City
Canales y jardines flotantes de Xochimilco en la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Xochimilco home of the floating gardens and channels in México City
Canales y jardines flotantes de Xochimilco en la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Xochimilco home of the floating gardens and channels in México City
Canales y jardines flotantes de Xochimilco en la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Xochimilco home of the floating gardens and channels in México City
Canales y jardines flotantes de Xochimilco en la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Xochimilco home of the floating gardens and channels in México City
Canales y jardines flotantes de Xochimilco en la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Xochimilco home of the floating gardens and channels in México City
Canales y jardines flotantes de Xochimilco en la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Xochimilco home of the floating gardens and channels in México City
Canales y jardines flotantes de Xochimilco en la Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Xochimilco home of the floating gardens and channels in México City
Canales y jardines flotantes de Xochimilco en la Ciudad de México


----------



## DeNeza401

I'm surprised with the amount of pics you have in your collection. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Museum and house of Frida Kahlo in Coyoacán México Distrito Federal
Museo y casa de Frida Kahlo en Coyoacán México Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Museum and house of Frida Kahlo in Coyoacán México Distrito Federal
Museo y casa de Frida Kahlo en Coyoacán México Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Museum and house of Frida Kahlo in Coyoacán México Distrito Federal
Museo y casa de Frida Kahlo en Coyoacán México Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Museum and house of Frida Kahlo in Coyoacán México Distrito Federal
Museo y casa de Frida Kahlo en Coyoacán México Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Museum and house of Frida Kahlo in Coyoacán México Distrito Federal
Museo y casa de Frida Kahlo en Coyoacán México Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Museum and house of Frida Kahlo in Coyoacán México Distrito Federal
Museo y casa de Frida Kahlo en Coyoacán México Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

House and studio of Diego de Rivera and Frida Kahlo in Coyoacán México Distrito Federal
Casa estudio de Diego de Rivera y Frida Kahlo en Coyoacán México Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Statue of Frida Kahlo in Coyoacán Distrito Federal
Estatua de Frida Kahlo en Coyoacán Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

House and museum where Leon Trotzky lived until assasinated by orders of Stalin in 1940 in Coyoacán Distrito Federal

Casa y museo de León Trotzky en donde vivio hasta que fué asesinado por ordenes de Stalin en Coyoacán Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

House and museum where Leon Trotzky lived until assasinated by orders of Stalin in 1940 in Coyoacán Distrito Federal

Casa y museo de León Trotzky en donde vivio hasta que fué asesinado por ordenes de Stalin en Coyoacán Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Andre Breton, Diego Rivera, and Leon Trotsky in the Courtyard of the Blue House 1938 in the House and museum where Leon Trotzki lived until assasinated by orders of Stalin in 1940 in Coyoacán Distrito Federal

Andre Breton, Diego Rivera, y León Trotsky en el patio de la Casa Azul en 1938 en la Casa y museo de León Trotzki en donde vivio hasta que fué asesinado por ordenes de Stalin en Coyoacán Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Guards tower on left side of House and museum where Leon Trotzky lived until assasinated by orders of Stalin in 1940 in Coyoacán Distrito Federal

Torre de los guardias al lado izquierdo de la Casa y museo de León Trotzky en donde vivio hasta que fué asesinado por ordenes de Stalin en Coyoacán Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

House and museum where Leon Trotzky lived until assasinated by orders of Stalin in 1940 in Coyoacán Distrito Federal

Casa y museo de León Trotzky en donde vivio hasta que fué asesinado por ordenes de Stalin en Coyoacán Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

House and museum where Leon Trotzky lived until assasinated by orders of Stalin in 1940 in Coyoacán Distrito Federal

Casa y museo de León Trotzky en donde vivio hasta que fué asesinado por ordenes de Stalin en Coyoacán Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

House and museum where Leon Trotzky lived until assasinated by orders of Stalin in 1940 in Coyoacán Distrito Federal

Casa y museo de León Trotzky en donde vivio hasta que fué asesinado por ordenes de Stalin en Coyoacán Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

House and museum where León Trotzky lived until assasinated by orders of Stalin in 1940 in Coyoacán Distrito Federal

Casa y museo de León Trotzky en donde vivio hasta que fué asesinado por ordenes de Stalin en Coyoacán Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

House and museum where Leon Trotzky lived until assasinated by orders of Stalin in 1940 in Coyoacán Distrito Federal

Casa y museo de León Trotzky en donde vivio hasta que fué asesinado por ordenes de Stalin en Coyoacán Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Guards Housing in House and museum where Leon Trotzky lived until assasinated by orders of Stalin in 1940 in Coyoacán Distrito Federal

Casa de los guardias de la Casa y museo de León Trotzky en donde vivio hasta que fué asesinado por ordenes de Stalin en Coyoacán Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

House and museum where Leon Trotzky lived until assasinated by orders of Stalin in 1940 in Coyoacán Distrito Federal

Casa y museo de León Trotzky en donde vivio hasta que fué asesinado por ordenes de Stalin en Coyoacán Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

House and museum where Leon Trotzky lived until assasinated by orders of Stalin in 1940 in Coyoacán Distrito Federal

Casa y museo de León Trotzky en donde vivio hasta que fué asesinado por ordenes de Stalin en Coyoacán Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

House and museum where Leon Trotzky lived until assasinated by orders of Stalin in 1940 in Coyoacán Distrito Federal

Casa y museo de León Trotzky en donde vivio hasta que fué asesinado por ordenes de Stalin en Coyoacán Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

House and museum where Leon Trotzky lived until assasinated by orders of Stalin in 1940 in Coyoacán Distrito Federal

Casa y museo de León Trotzky en donde vivio hasta que fué asesinado por ordenes de Stalin en Coyoacán Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

House and museum where Leon Trotzky lived until assasinated by orders of Stalin in 1940 in Coyoacán Distrito Federal

Casa y museo de León Trotzky en donde vivio hasta que fué asesinado por ordenes de Stalin en Coyoacán Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Picture of Trotzky in the hospital bed at the House and museum where Leon Trotzky lived until assasinated by orders of Stalin in 1940 in Coyoacán Distrito Federal

Fotografía de Trotzky an el hospital en la Casa y museo de León Trotzky en donde vivio hasta que fué asesinado por ordenes de Stalin en Coyoacán Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

House and museum where Leon Trotzki lived until assasinated by orders of Stalin in 1940 in Coyoacán Distrito Federal

Casa y museo de León Trotzki en donde vivio hasta que fué asesinado por ordenes de Stalin en Coyoacán Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

House and museum where Leon Trotzky lived until assasinated by orders of Stalin in 1940 in Coyoacán Distrito Federal

Casa y museo de León Trotzky en donde vivio hasta que fué asesinado por ordenes de Stalin en Coyoacán Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Trotzky in the garden of his House and museum where Leon Trotzky lived until assasinated by orders of Stalin in 1940 in Coyoacán Distrito Federal

Trotzky en el jardín de su Casa y museo de León Trotzky en donde vivio hasta que fué asesinado por ordenes de Stalin en Coyoacán Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

House and museum where Leon Trotzky lived until assasinated by orders of Stalin in 1940 in Coyoacán Distrito Federal

Casa y museo de León Trotzky en donde vivio hasta que fué asesinado por ordenes de Stalin en Coyoacán Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

House and museum where Leon Trotzky lived until assasinated by orders of Stalin in 1940 in Coyoacán Distrito Federal

Casa y museo de León Trotzky en donde vivio hasta que fué asesinado por ordenes de Stalin en Coyoacán Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

House and museum where Leon Trotzky lived until assasinated by orders of Stalin in 1940 in Coyoacán Distrito Federal

Casa y museo de León Trotzky en donde vivio hasta que fué asesinado por ordenes de Stalin en Coyoacán Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

House and museum where Leon Trotzky lived until assasinated by orders of Stalin in 1940 in Coyoacán Distrito Federal

Casa y museo de León Trotzky en donde vivio hasta que fué asesinado por ordenes de Stalin en Coyoacán Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

House and museum where Leon Trotzky lived until assasinated by orders of Stalin in 1940 in Coyoacán Distrito Federal

Casa y museo de León Trotzky en donde vivio hasta que fué asesinado por ordenes de Stalin en Coyoacán Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

House and museum where Leon Trotzky lived until assasinated by orders of Stalin in 1940 in Coyoacán Distrito Federal

Casa y museo de León Trotzky en donde vivio hasta que fué asesinado por ordenes de Stalin en Coyoacán Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

House and museum where Leon Trotzky lived until assasinated by orders of Stalin in 1940 in Coyoacán Distrito Federal

Casa y museo de León Trotzky en donde vivio hasta que fué asesinado por ordenes de Stalin en Coyoacán Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Trotsky with American Communist comrades in México picture in House and museum where Leon Trotzky lived until assasinated by orders of Stalin in 1940 in Coyoacán Distrito Federal

Foto de Trotsky con camaradas Norteamericanos en México en la Casa y museo de León Trotzky en donde vivio hasta que fué asesinado por ordenes de Stalin en Coyoacán Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Guard towers on top of the house and museum where Leon Trotzky lived until assasinated by orders of Stalin in 1940 in Coyoacán Distrito Federal

Torre de los guardias en la casa y museo de León Trotzky en donde vivio hasta que fué asesinado por ordenes de Stalin en Coyoacán Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Guard towers on top of the house and museum where Leon Trotzky lived until assasinated by orders of Stalin in 1940 in Coyoacán Distrito Federal

Torre de los guardias en la casa y museo de León Trotzky en donde vivio hasta que fué asesinado por ordenes de Stalin en Coyoacán Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

House and museum where Leon Trotzky lived until assasinated by orders of Stalin in 1940 in Coyoacán Distrito Federal

Casa y museo de León Trotzky en donde vivio hasta que fué asesinado por ordenes de Stalin en Coyoacán Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Park in front of House and museum where Leon Trotzky lived until assasinated by orders of Stalin in 1940 in Coyoacán Distrito Federal

Parque enfrente de Casa y museo de León Trotzky en donde vivio hasta que fué asesinado por ordenes de Stalin en Coyoacán Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Guard towers on top of the house and museum where Leon Trotzky lived until assasinated by orders of Stalin in 1940 in Coyoacán Distrito Federal

Torre de los guardias en la casa y museo de León Trotzky en donde vivio hasta que fué asesinado por ordenes de Stalin en Coyoacán Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Coyoacán in México Distrito Federal 
Coyoacán en México Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Coyoacán in México Distrito Federal
Coyoacán en México Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Coyoacán in México Distrito Federal
Coyoacán en México Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Coyoacán in México Distrito Federal
Coyoacán en México Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Lover's lane in Coyoacán in México Distrito Federal
Bancas de enamorados en Coyoacán en México Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Peanut vendor in Coyoacán in México Distrito Federal
Cacahuatera en Coyoacán en México Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Coyoacán in México Distrito Federal
Coyoacán en México Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Coyoacán in México Distrito Federal
Coyoacán en México Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Coyoacán in México Distrito Federal
Coyoacán en México Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Coyoacán in México Distrito Federal
Coyoacán en México Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Coyoacán in México Distrito Federal
Coyoacán en México Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Coyoacán in México Distrito Federal
Coyoacán en México Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Coyoacán in México Distrito Federal
Coyoacán en México Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Coyoacán in México Distrito Federal
Coyoacán en México Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Coyoacán in México Distrito Federal
Coyoacán en México Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Coyoacán in México Distrito Federal
Coyoacán en México Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Coyoacán in México Distrito Federal
Coyoacán en México Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Coyoacán in México Distrito Federal
Coyoacán en México Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Coyoacán in México Distrito Federal
Coyoacán en México Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Coyoacán in México Distrito Federal
Coyoacán en México Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

People doing different activities in México Distrito Federal
Gente con diferentes actividades en México Distrito Federal


















Pedestrian friendly
Calle para peatones
















Pedestrian friendly
Calle para peatones


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

People doing different activities in México Distrito Federal
Gente con diferentes actividades en México Distrito Federal



Pedestrian friendly
Calle para peatones

















Green Peace gathering at El Zocalo
Junta de Green Peace en El Zocalo













Pharmacy downtown
Farmacia en el centro


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

People doing different activities in México Distrito Federal
Gente con diferentes actividades en México Distrito Federal




Pedestrian friendly
Calle para peatones















Pedestrian friendly
Calle para peatones















Merchants cleaning the street
Mercaderes limpiando la calle


----------



## DeNeza401

Nice!!!


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Thank you DeNeza401
Gracias DeNeza401


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

People doing different activities in México Distrito Federal
Gente con diferentes actividades en México Distrito Federal




People attending church
Gente visitando una iglesia













A clothing store and a book stand
Una tienda de ropa y un estanque de revistas













A mall
Centro comercial


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

People doing different activities in México Distrito Federal
Gente con diferentes actividades en México Distrito Federal





Moorish style Gazebo in park in Santa María La Ribera 
Kiosco Morisco en parque en Santa María La Ribera 
















Moorish style Gazebo in park in Santa María La Ribera 
Kiosco Morisco en parque en Santa María La Ribera















Plaza Moneda


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

People doing different activities in México Distrito Federal
Gente con diferentes actividades en México Distrito Federal



Medical Center
Centro Medico

















Bellas Artes


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

People doing different activities in México Distrito Federal
Gente con diferentes actividades en México Distrito Federal




Panoramic view of the city
Vista panoramica de la ciudad













Aztec sculptures 
Esculturas Aztecas













Torre Latino Americana and Sheraton 
Torre Latino Americana y Sheraton


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

People doing different activities in México Distrito Federal
Gente con diferentes actividades en México Distrito Federal



National Museum of Anthropology
Museo Nacional de Antropologia













Fountain in a city park
Fuente en un parque de la ciudad














City Skyline
Rascacielos en la ciudad


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

People doing different activities in México Distrito Federal
Gente con diferentes actividades en México Distrito Federal



Crowded street downtown
Calle congestionada en el centro














University students
Universitarios











Restaurant at Bellas Artes
Restaurante en Bellas Artes


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

People doing different activities in México Distrito Federal
Gente con diferentes actividades en México Distrito Federal



Buenavista Station
Estación Buenavista 














Filming of a 1920's movie 
Filmando una pelicula de los 1920's















Restaurant La Gruta 
Restaurante La Gruta


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

People doing different activities in México Distrito Federal
Gente con diferentes actividades en México Distrito Federal



La Caja de Oro 















Looking at the city 
Observando la ciudad














Light traffic on street downtown

Trafico ligero en el centro


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Distrito Federal at night
El Distrito Federal de noche


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Distrito Federal at night
El Distrito Federal de noche


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Distrito Federal at night
El Distrito Federal de noche


----------



## DeNeza401

Hi Jesus! You sure do have an amazing collection up here.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The reason is that I have visited México City many times, and on every visit I take lots of pictures


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Distrito Federal at night
El Distrito Federal de noche


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Distrito Federal at night
El Distrito Federal de noche


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice updated photos and into this thread, Jesús E. Salgado


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Thank you christos-greece


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Churches in México Distrito Federal
Iglesias en México Distrito Federal

Church interiors
Interiores de iglesias


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Churches in México Distrito Federal
Iglesias en México Distrito Federal


Mormon Temple
Templo Mormón













The Old and new Cathedrals
La Catedral vieja y la nueva

















Guadalupe Village
Villa de Guadalupe


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Churches in México Distrito Federal
Iglesias en México Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Churches in México Distrito Federal
Iglesias en México Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Churches in México Distrito Federal
Iglesias en México Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Churches in México Distrito Federal
Iglesias en México Distrito Federal

Changing of the guard at the Palacio Nacional


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Churches in México Distrito Federal
Iglesias en México Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Churches in México Distrito Federal
Iglesias en México Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Churches in México Distrito Federal
Iglesias en México Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Churches in México Distrito Federal
Iglesias en México Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Churches in México Distrito Federal
Iglesias en México Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Churches in México Distrito Federal
Iglesias en México Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Churches in México Distrito Federal
Iglesias en México Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Churches in México Distrito Federal
Iglesias en México Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Churches in México Distrito Federal
Iglesias en México Distrito Federal























A shrine
Una especie de Altar


----------



## yousername

amazing photos Jesus, i really want to go to mexico someday!


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

I hope you do some day yousername, the country has a lot to offer


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Churches in México Distrito Federal
Iglesias en México Distrito Federal


Mexico City Cathedral in 1900. photo courtesy of Wikipedia
Catedral de la Ciudad de México en 1900, foto cortesia de wikipedia













Mexico City Cathedral 
Catedral de la Ciudad de México















A shrine
Una especie de Altar


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Churches in México Distrito Federal
Iglesias en México Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Churches in México Distrito Federal
Iglesias en México Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Churches in México Distrito Federal
Iglesias en México Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Churches in México Distrito Federal
Iglesias en México Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Churches in México Distrito Federal
Iglesias en México Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Churches in México Distrito Federal
Iglesias en México Distrito Federal

Picture courtesy of Rem Spojnikov
Foto cortesia de Rem Spojnikov


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Churches in México Distrito Federal
Iglesias en México Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Churches in México Distrito Federal
Iglesias en México Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Churches in México Distrito Federal
Iglesias en México Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Churches in México Distrito Federal
Iglesias en México Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Churches in México Distrito Federal
Iglesias en México Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Churches in México Distrito Federal
Iglesias en México Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Churches in México Distrito Federal
Iglesias en México Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Churches in México Distrito Federal
Iglesias en México Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Churches in México Distrito Federal
Iglesias en México Distrito Federal


----------



## MikeAgs

dude...post something different than churches...


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

I will as soon as I run out of pictures of the religious temples, I want to show the architecture and beauty of all its buildings


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Churches in México Distrito Federal
Iglesias en México Distrito Federal




Peace and tranquility through religion
Paz y tranquilidad a traves de religión


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Churches in México Distrito Federal
Iglesias en México Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Churches in México Distrito Federal
Iglesias en México Distrito Federal


----------



## preppy

Nice pictures, thanks.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Thank you preppy


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México Distrito Federal



Light train in México Distrito Federal
Tren ligero en México Distrito Federal











Light train in México Distrito Federal
Tren ligero en México Distrito Federal














Taxis in México Distrito Federal
Taxis en México Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México Distrito Federal



Taxis in México Distrito Federal
Taxis en México Distrito Federal












Taxis in México Distrito Federal
Taxis en México Distrito Federal














Taxis in México Distrito Federal
Taxis en México Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México Distrito Federal



Taxis and minibuses in México Distrito Federal
Taxis y minibuses en México Distrito Federal













Taxis in México Distrito Federal
Taxis en México Distrito Federal















Taxis in México Distrito Federal
Taxis en México Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México Distrito Federal



Taxis, buses and minibuses in México Distrito Federal
Taxis, camiones y minibuses en México Distrito Federal














Taxis, buses and minibuses in México Distrito Federal
Taxis, camiones y minibuses en México Distrito Federal















Taxis, buses and minibuses in México Distrito Federal
Taxis, camiones y minibuses en México Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México Distrito Federal



Taxis, buses and minibuses in México Distrito Federal
Taxis, camiones y minibuses en México Distrito Federal













Taxis, buses and minibuses in México Distrito Federal
Taxis, camiones y minibuses en México Distrito Federal














Taxis, buses and minibuses in México Distrito Federal
Taxis, camiones y minibuses en México Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México Distrito Federal



Taxis, buses and minibuses in México Distrito Federal
Taxis, camiones y minibuses en México Distrito Federal















Taxis, buses and minibuses in México Distrito Federal
Taxis, camiones y minibuses en México Distrito Federal














Taxis, buses and minibuses in México Distrito Federal
Taxis, camiones y minibuses en México Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México Distrito Federal



Taxis, buses and minibuses in México Distrito Federal
Taxis, camiones y minibuses en México Distrito Federal













Taxis, buses and minibuses in México Distrito Federal
Taxis, camiones y minibuses en México Distrito Federal














Taxis, buses and minibuses in México Distrito Federal
Taxis, camiones y minibuses en México Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México Distrito Federal



Taxis, buses and minibuses in México Distrito Federal
Taxis, camiones y minibuses en México Distrito Federal












Taxis, buses and minibuses in México Distrito Federal
Taxis, camiones y minibuses en México Distrito Federal













Taxis, buses and minibuses in México Distrito Federal
Taxis, camiones y minibuses en México Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México Distrito Federal



Taxis, buses and minibuses in México Distrito Federal
Taxis, camiones y minibuses en México Distrito Federal












Taxis, buses and minibuses in México Distrito Federal
Taxis, camiones y minibuses en México Distrito Federal













Taxis, buses and minibuses in México Distrito Federal
Taxis, camiones y minibuses en México Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México Distrito Federal



Taxis, buses and minibuses in México Distrito Federal
Taxis, camiones y minibuses en México Distrito Federal











Taxis, buses and minibuses in México Distrito Federal
Taxis, camiones y minibuses en México Distrito Federal












Taxis, buses and minibuses in México Distrito Federal
Taxis, camiones y minibuses en México Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México Distrito Federal



Taxis, buses and minibuses in México Distrito Federal
Taxis, camiones y minibuses en México Distrito Federal











Taxis, buses and minibuses in México Distrito Federal
Taxis, camiones y minibuses en México Distrito Federal












Taxis, buses and minibuses in México Distrito Federal
Taxis, camiones y minibuses en México Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México Distrito Federal



Taxis, buses and minibuses in México Distrito Federal
Taxis, camiones y minibuses en México Distrito Federal














Taxis, buses and minibuses in México Distrito Federal
Taxis, camiones y minibuses en México Distrito Federal
















Taxis, buses and minibuses in México Distrito Federal
Taxis, camiones y minibuses en México Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México Distrito Federal



Taxis, buses and minibuses in México Distrito Federal
Taxis, camiones y minibuses en México Distrito Federal














Taxis, buses and minibuses in México Distrito Federal
Taxis, camiones y minibuses en México Distrito Federal














Taxis, buses and minibuses in México Distrito Federal
Taxis, camiones y minibuses en México Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México Distrito Federal



Bellas Artes and Alameda Central in eje Lázaro Cárdenas in México Distrito Federal
Bellas Artes, y Alameda Central en eje Lázaro Cárdenas en México Distrito Federal













Taxis, buses and minibuses in México Distrito Federal
Taxis, camiones y minibuses en México Distrito Federal















Entrance to Metro Polanco Stations in México Distrito Federal
Entrada a Estación Metro Polanco en México Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México Distrito Federal

Evangelistas, Plaza Santo Domingo in México Distrito Federal
Plaza Evangelistas, Santo Domingo en México Distrito Federal












Insurgentes South west line of the Metrobus in México Distrito Federal
Linea Insurgentes Suroeste del Metrobus en México Distrito Federal











Freeway Rio de la Piedad in México Distrito Federal
Viaducto Rio de la Piedad en México Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México Distrito Federal


Monument to la Raza Insurgentes in México Distrito Federa
Monumento a la Raza Insurgentes en México Distrito Federal











Tlalpan Distrito Federal













Tlalpan Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México Distrito Federal


Taxis, buses and minibuses in México Distrito Federal
Taxis, camiones y minibuses en México Distrito Federal












Taxis, buses and minibuses in México Distrito Federal
Taxis, camiones y minibuses en México Distrito Federal












Taxis, buses and minibuses in México Distrito Federal
Taxis, camiones y minibuses en México Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México Distrito Federal


Canadian Embassy en Polanco in México Distrito Federal
Embajada Canadiense en Polanco en México Distrito Federal











Canadian Embassy en Polanco in México Distrito Federal
Embajada Canadiense en Polanco en México Distrito Federal












Canadian Embassy en Polanco in México Distrito Federal
Embajada Canadiense en Polanco en México Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Gracias por la corrección arreguingr, creí que era parte de la Plaza de Las Tres Culturas.

I was wrong about the location o this picture, someone brought to my attention the it is located in the late excavations of an area next to the Zocalo and the Cathedral

Estaba equivocado respeto a esta foto, no es parte la Plaza de Las Tres Culturas sino de las excavaciones del templo Mayor ubicadas a un costado del Zocalo y de la Catedral


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México Distrito Federal


La Gruta (The Cave) Restaurant is located outside the Distrito Federal in the State of México
Restaurante La Gruta se encuentra afuera del Distrito Federal en el Estado de México













La Gruta (The Cave) Restaurant is located outside the Distrito Federal in the State of México
Restaurante La Gruta se encuentra afuera del Distrito Federal en el Estado de México














La Gruta (The Cave) Restaurant is located outside the Distrito Federal in the State of México
Restaurante La Gruta se encuentra afuera del Distrito Federal en el Estado de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México Distrito Federal


La Gruta (The Cave) Restaurant is located outside the Distrito Federal in the State of México
Restaurante La Gruta se encuentra afuera del Distrito Federal en el Estado de México















La Gruta (The Cave) Restaurant is located outside the Distrito Federal in the State of México
Restaurante La Gruta se encuentra afuera del Distrito Federal en el Estado de México














La Gruta (The Cave) Restaurant is located outside the Distrito Federal in the State of México
Restaurante La Gruta se encuentra afuera del Distrito Federal en el Estado de México


----------



## DeNeza401

That restaurant in the cave is amazing!!!


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Not only is amazing, the food is really good


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México Distrito Federal



Alameda Central in México Distrito Federal
Alameda Central en México Distrito Federal












Alameda Central in México Distrito Federal
Alameda Central en México Distrito Federal














Alameda Central in México Distrito Federal
Alameda Central en México Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México Distrito Federal



Alameda Central in México Distrito Federal
Alameda Central en México Distrito Federal











Alameda Central in México Distrito Federal
Alameda Central en México Distrito Federal













Alameda Central in México Distrito Federal
Alameda Central en México Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México Distrito Federal



Alameda Central in México Distrito Federal
Alameda Central en México Distrito Federal












Alameda Central in México Distrito Federal
Alameda Central en México Distrito Federal














Alameda Central in México Distrito Federal
Alameda Central en México Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México Distrito Federal



Alameda Central in México Distrito Federal
Alameda Central en México Distrito Federal












Alameda Central in México Distrito Federal
Alameda Central en México Distrito Federal















Alameda Central in México Distrito Federal
Alameda Central en México Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México Distrito Federal



Alameda Central in México Distrito Federal
Alameda Central en México Distrito Federal











Alameda Central in México Distrito Federal
Alameda Central en México Distrito Federal













Alameda Central in México Distrito Federal
Alameda Central en México Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México Distrito Federal



Alameda Central in México Distrito Federal
Alameda Central en México Distrito Federal













Alameda Central in México Distrito Federal
Alameda Central en México Distrito Federal














Alameda Central in México Distrito Federal
Alameda Central en México Distrito Federal


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded

I love the decoration of those parks and plazas kay:.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

They are very well designed


----------



## girlybag

Jesús E. Salgado said:


> México Distrito Federal
> 
> 
> La Gruta (The Cave) Restaurant is located outside the Distrito Federal in the State of México
> Restaurante La Gruta se encuentra afuera del Distrito Federal en el Estado de México
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La Gruta (The Cave) Restaurant is located outside the Distrito Federal in the State of México
> Restaurante La Gruta se encuentra afuera del Distrito Federal en el Estado de México
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La Gruta (The Cave) Restaurant is located outside the Distrito Federal in the State of México
> Restaurante La Gruta se encuentra afuera del Distrito Federal en el Estado de México


Nice.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

I think so too


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México Distrito Federal



Alameda Central in México Distrito Federal
Alameda Central en México Distrito Federal












Alameda Central in México Distrito Federal
Alameda Central en México Distrito Federal















Alameda Central in México Distrito Federal
Alameda Central en México Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México Distrito Federal



Alameda Central in México Distrito Federal
Alameda Central en México Distrito Federal











Alameda Central in México Distrito Federal
Alameda Central en México Distrito Federal














Alameda Central in México Distrito Federal
Alameda Central en México Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México Distrito Federal 


Ajuzco Magadalena Contreras Departamentos en San Jeronimo in México Distrito Federal
Ajuzco Magadalena Contreras Departamentos en San Jeronimo en México Distrito Federal
















Ajuzco Magadalena Contreras in México Distrito Federal
Ajuzco Magadalena Contreras en México Distrito Federal















Ajuzco Magadalena Contreras in México Distrito Federal
Ajuzco Magadalena Contreras en México Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México Distrito Federal


Ajuzco Magadalena Contreras in México Distrito Federal
Ajuzco Magadalena Contreras en México Distrito Federal












Ajuzco Magadalena Contreras in México Distrito Federal
Ajuzco Magadalena Contreras en México Distrito Federal














Ajuzco Magadalena Contreras in México Distrito Federal
Ajuzco Magadalena Contreras en México Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México Distrito Federal


Ajuzco Magadalena Contreras in México Distrito Federal
Ajuzco Magadalena Contreras en México Distrito Federal












Ajuzco Magadalena Contreras in México Distrito Federal
Ajuzco Magadalena Contreras en México Distrito Federal














Ajuzco Magadalena Contreras in México Distrito Federal
Ajuzco Magadalena Contreras en México Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México Distrito Federal


Museum of the Office of Customs and Public Credit
Museo de la Secretaría de Hacienda y Crédito Público












Medicine Museum
Museo de Medicina













Mural at Diego de Rivera Museum
Mural en Museo Diego de Rivera


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México Distrito Federal

Edible grasshoppers for sale in San Andrés Mixquic Distrito Federal
Chapulines de venta en San Andrés Mixquic Distrito Federal











Iced coconuts
Cocos helados













Quick lunch downtown
Comida rápida en el centro


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México Distrito Federal


Snacks downtown
Puesto de antojitos













Snacks downtown
Puesto de antojitos













Snacks downtown
Puesto de antojitos


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México Distrito Federal

Modern Art Museum
Museo de Arte Moderno













National Museum of Art
Museo Nacional de Arte











Monte de Piedad 
Monte de Piedad


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México Distrito Federal



A district park in Tlalpan Delegation in Distrito Federal
El parque delegacional de Tlalpan in Distrito Federal












Tlalpan Distrito Federal
Tlalpan Distrito Federal












Ottoman Clock Tower A gift from Turkey to Mexican dictator Porfirio Diaz
Torre del reloj Otomano un obsequio de Turquia al dictador Mexicano Porfirio Diaz


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded

The historic center of the D.F. is among my favourit historic centers in the continent, the style is very unique and pleasant to see.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

There is also a big diversity of styles


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México Distrito Federal



Woolworth's of México
Woolworth's de México













Annex building of the Government of the Distrito Federal
Edificio Anexo del Gobierno del Distrito Federal













Annex building of the Government of the Distrito Federal
Edificio Anexo del Gobierno del Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México Distrito Federal

Littl palace a survivor of the Porfirio Diaz era
Palacete sobreviviente de la época Porfiriana












Iturbide's Palace
Palacio de Iturbide 

















Iturbide's Palace
Palacio de Iturbide


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México Distrito Federal



Miner's Palace in México Distrito Federal
Palacio de Mineria en México Distrito Federal













Marqués Palace in México Distrito Federal
Palacio Marqués en México Distrito Federal












A whale tail in park in México Distrito Federal
Cola de ballena en parque de México Distrito Federal


----------



## brazilteen

> =
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =


 VERY FUNNY


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México Distrito Federal



Government Palace of México Distrito Federal
Palacio del Gobierno de México Distrito Federal

















Government Palace of México Distrito Federal
Palacio del Gobierno de México Distrito Federal













Government Palace of México Distrito Federal
Palacio del Gobierno de México Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México Distrito Federal



National Palace in México Distrito Federal
Palacio Nacional en México Distrito Federal











National Palace in México Distrito Federal
Palacio Nacional en México Distrito Federal
















Reforma downtown México City
Reforma en el centro de la Ciudad de México


----------



## Rey_Arturo

ALgunas correcciones en el post 2873 las primeras 2 no son palacios de gobierno..El primero es el palacio de correos y el segundo es el edificio del banco de México. Lo mismo pasa en la foto 2869 la última no es el palacio de iturbide en realidad es parte del edifcio del ayuntamiento de la ciudad.

Y reforma si bien forma parte del corredor centro historico estrictamente no pertenece al centro tal como se le conoce...


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Gracias por las correcciones es dificil recordar todos los datos de tantos lugares


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México Distrito Federal

National Auditorium
Auditorio Nacional















National Auditorium
Auditorio Nacional

















National Auditorium
Auditorio Nacional


----------



## Rey_Arturo

me encanta ese recinto...esta muy bonito.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Gracias paisano


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México Distrito Federal


National Auditorium in México Distrito Federal
Auditorio Nacional en México Distrito Federal













National Auditorium in México Distrito Federal
Auditorio Nacional en México Distrito Federal














National Auditorium in México Distrito Federal
Auditorio Nacional en México Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México Distrito Federal

Six Flags Park in México Distrito Federal
Six Flags Park en México Distrito Federal













Six Flags Park in México Distrito Federal
Six Flags Park en México Distrito Federal















Six Flags Park in México Distrito Federal
Six Flags Park en México Distrito Federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México Distrito Federal




Hipódromo de las Américas racetrack
Hipódromo de las Américas











Hipódromo de las Américas racetrack
Hipódromo de las Américas













Hipódromo de las Américas racetrack
Hipódromo de las Américas


----------



## lukaszek89

Mexico is cool:yes:


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

It has a lot to offer to the world


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México Distrito Federal




Hipódromo de las Américas racetrack
Hipódromo de las Américas











Hipódromo de las Américas racetrack
Hipódromo de las Américas













Hipódromo de las Américas racetrack
Hipódromo de las Américas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México Distrito Federal




Hipódromo de las Américas racetrack
Hipódromo de las Américas











Hipódromo de las Américas racetrack
Hipódromo de las Américas













Hipódromo de las Américas racetrack
Hipódromo de las Américas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México Distrito Federal




Hipódromo de las Américas racetrack
Hipódromo de las Américas











Hipódromo de las Américas racetrack
Hipódromo de las Américas













Hipódromo de las Américas racetrack
Hipódromo de las Américas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México Distrito Federal




Hipódromo de las Américas racetrack
Hipódromo de las Américas














Hipódromo de las Américas racetrack
Hipódromo de las Américas












Hermanos Rodriguez Nascar Racetrack
Nascar Autódromo Hermanos Rodríguez


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México Distrito Federal


Hermanos Rodriguez Nascar Racetrack
Nascar Autódromo Hermanos Rodríguez 











Hermanos Rodriguez Nascar Racetrack
Nascar Autódromo Hermanos Rodríguez 











Hermanos Rodriguez Nascar Racetrack
Nascar Autódromo Hermanos Rodríguez


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México Distrito Federal



Hermanos Rodriguez Nascar Racetrack
Nascar Autódromo Hermanos Rodríguez











Hermanos Rodriguez Nascar Racetrack
Nascar Autódromo Hermanos Rodríguez











Hermanos Rodriguez Nascar Racetrack
Nascar Autódromo Hermanos Rodríguez


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México Distrito Federal



Hermanos Rodriguez Nascar Racetrack
Nascar Autódromo Hermanos Rodríguez











Hermanos Rodriguez Nascar Racetrack
Nascar Autódromo Hermanos Rodríguez











Hermanos Rodriguez Nascar Racetrack
Nascar Autódromo Hermanos Rodríguez


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México Distrito Federal

Odd looking benches in city park
Bancas de raro mirar en parque de la ciudad












Odd looking benches in city park
Bancas de raro mirar en parque de la ciudad













Odd looking benches in city park
Bancas de raro mirar en parque de la ciudad


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México Distrito Federal

Odd looking benches in city park
Bancas de raro mirar en parque de la ciudad












Odd looking benches in city park
Bancas de raro mirar en parque de la ciudad













Odd looking benches in city park
Bancas de raro mirar en parque de la ciudad


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México Distrito Federal


Entrance to Six Flags
Entrada a Six Flags 













Clock Tower
Torre del Reloj










Tacubaya in 1836
Tacubaya en 1836


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México Distrito Federal


Colmex and FCE México Distrito Federal
Colmex y FCE México Distrito Federal














Controlaria in México Distrito Federal
Controlaria en México Distrito Federal











Regional Office in México Distrito Federal
Oficina Regional de México Distrito federal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México Distrito Federal



Building of Federal District Government
Edificio del Gobierno del Distrito Federal











Building of the Superior Court of Justice of the Federal District
Edificio del Tribunal Superior de Justicia del Distrito Federal












National Museum of Antrophology
Museo Nacional de Antropologia


----------



## Rey_Arturo

Me gusta mucho las fotos...!!! Por cierto la última foto no es un edificio gubernamental en realidad es el museo de antropologia...La entrada principal para ser exactos.

Y el reloj es el famosisímo reloj de Polanco.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Una vez más gracias por la correción


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México Distrito Federal


Building of Economic Culture 
Fondo de Cultura Economica













Building of Economic Culture 
Fondo de Cultura Economica













Gubernatory building
Edificio Gubernamental


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

It is a beautiful park


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México Distrito Federal

Central Offices of the SACP in México Distrito Federal
Oficinas Centrales del SACP en México Distrito Federal












Representatives Chamber
Cámara de Diputados













Old Police Station
Antigua Estación de Policia


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México Distrito Federal



El Palacio of Lecumberri Prison
Prisión de El Palacio de Lecumberri













El Palacio of Lecumberri Prison
Prisión de El Palacio de Lecumberri













1890 México City
1890 Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México Distrito Federal

San Carlos Academy
Academia de San Carlos











Patio of the University of Sister Juana
El patio de Universidad de Sor Juana











University of Sister Juana
Universidad de Sor Juana


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México Distrito Federal


Banking School and Commertial Reforma Building
Escuela Bancaria y Comercial Plantel Reforma










Banking School and Commertial on Denmark Street
Escuela Bancaria y Comercial Calle Dinamarca











National School of Classic and Contemporary Dance
Escuela Escuela Nacional de Danza Clasica y Contempóranea


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México Distrito Federal

La Salle University Plaza
Universidad La Salle Plaza











Hall of the University of Sister Juana
Pasillo de la Universidad de Sor Juana











Patio of the University of Sister Juana
Patio de la Universidad de Sor Juana


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México Distrito Federal

National School of Engineers
Escuela Nacional de Ingenieros 












National School of Engineers
Escuela Nacional de Ingenieros 














National School of Engineers
Escuela Nacional de Ingenieros


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México Distrito Federal



Academy of San Carlos in Academy Street
Academia de San Carlos en la Calle de Academia












Library of the School UACM
Biblioteca de la Escuela UACM










Polytechnic University
Politecnico Universidad


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México Distrito Federal


Computer Superior School
Escuela Superior de Computo











University Technological of México in Atizapán 
Universidad Tecnológica de México en Atizapán 












Ecological Institute of México
Instituto de Ecologia en Mexico


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Santa Rosalia Baja California Sur

Frances Hotel
Hotel Frances











Frances Hotel
Hotel Frances













Frances Hotel
Hotel Frances


----------



## Rey_Arturo

muy buenas fotos....Como correción no es politécnico universidad se llama Instituto Politecnico Nacional (IPN) y la escuela de ingenieros que en efecto fue escuela antes que sus instalaciones se trasladaran a la Ciudad Universitaria es popularmente conocida también por ser el Palacio de Mineria.

Y para los que quieran conocer la escuela nacional de danza esta se encuentra ubicada en el Centro Nacional de las artes se los recomiendo es un lugar muy bonito. Finalmente la Universidad Claustro de Sor Juana es uno de los edificios del centro que aun conservan la tradición de ir a estudiar en esas viejas aulas junto con el palacio de medicina.


----------



## juan carlos

Beautiful country. I love Mexico. It has a record number of cities declared Patrimony of Humanity. It's a shame there are dark forces bent on destroying Mexico. All we read in the press is how the country is in chaos, deaths and violence everywhere. I certainly hope and pray Mexico will be able to overcome these problems and remain Mexico. At this point, there seems to be no end to the violence. If it were not for what is happening there, I would visit Mexico more. As I said, I love that country.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

I hope so too


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Santa Rosalia Baja California Sur

Frances Hotel
Hotel Frances











Frances Hotel
Hotel Frances













Frances Hotel
Hotel Frances


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Santa Rosalia Baja California Sur

Frances Hotel built by the French mining company Compagnie de Boleo
Hotel Frances construido por la compañia minera Francesa Compagnie de Boleo











Frances Hotel built by the French mining company Compagnie de Boleo
Hotel Frances construido por la compañia minera Francesa Compagnie de Boleo











Frances Hotel built by the French mining company Compagnie de Boleo
Hotel Frances construido por la compañia minera Francesa Compagnie de Boleo


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Santa Rosalia Baja California Sur

Frances Hotel built by the French mining company Compagnie de Boleo
Hotel Frances construido por la compañia minera Francesa Compagnie de Boleo











Frances Hotel built by the French mining company Compagnie de Boleo
Hotel Frances construido por la compañia minera Francesa Compagnie de Boleo











Frances Hotel built by the French mining company Compagnie de Boleo
Hotel Frances construido por la compañia minera Francesa Compagnie de Boleo


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Santa Rosalia Baja California Sur

Frances Hotel built by the French mining company Compagnie de Boleo
Hotel Frances construido por la compañia minera Francesa Compagnie de Boleo













The library of Santa Rosalia
La biblioteca de Santa Rosalia
















The library of Santa Rosalia
La biblioteca de Santa Rosalia


----------



## JeDarkett

Interesante Thread, y muy buenas y variadas fotos, El Estado es Baja California Sur, un poco abajo de la mitad de la Peninsula, excelente trabajo!


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Gracias por la aclaración


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Santa Rosalia Baja California Sur



Church Designed by Gustave Eiffel, Eiffel Tower designer and built in France
Iglesia diseñada por Gustave Eiffel, diseñador de Torre Eiffel y construida en Francia











Church Designed by Gustave Eiffel, Eiffel Tower designer and built in France
Iglesia diseñada por Gustave Eiffel, diseñador de Torre Eiffel y construida en Francia












Church Designed by Gustave Eiffel, Eiffel Tower designer and built in France
Iglesia diseñada por Gustave Eiffel, diseñador de Torre Eiffel y construida en Francia


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Santa Rosalia Baja California Sur



Church Designed by Gustave Eiffel, Eiffel Tower designer and built in France
Iglesia diseñada por Gustave Eiffel, diseñador de Torre Eiffel y construida en Francia











Church Designed by Gustave Eiffel, Eiffel Tower designer and built in France
Iglesia diseñada por Gustave Eiffel, diseñador de Torre Eiffel y construida en Francia












Church Designed by Gustave Eiffel, Eiffel Tower designer and built in France
Iglesia diseñada por Gustave Eiffel, diseñador de Torre Eiffel y construida en Francia


----------



## Rey_Arturo

bonito bonito thread...!!!


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Santa Rosalia Baja California Sur

Ruyso Stores
Tiendas Ruyso










Disco bar Rosy
Disco bar Rosy










Disconsa Chula Vista
Disconsa Chula Vista


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Santa Rosalia Baja California Sur

El Requesón early morning
El Requesón temprano por la mañana











El Tecolote Pichilingue
El Tecolote Pichilingue











Fire hydrant
Hidrante


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Santa Rosalia Baja California Sur

Golfo of Baja California (Sea of Cortez)
Golfo de Baja California (Mar de Cortez)












Golfo of Baja California (Sea of Cortez)
Golfo de Baja California (Mar de Cortez)














Golfo of Baja California (Sea of Cortez)
Golfo de Baja California (Mar de Cortez)


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Santa Rosalia Baja California Sur

Golfo of Baja California (Sea of Cortez)
Golfo de Baja California (Mar de Cortez)












Golfo of Baja California (Sea of Cortez)
Golfo de Baja California (Mar de Cortez)














Golfo of Baja California (Sea of Cortez)
Golfo de Baja California (Mar de Cortez)


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Santa Rosalia Baja California Sur

Golfo of Baja California (Sea of Cortez)
Golfo de Baja California (Mar de Cortez)












Golfo of Baja California (Sea of Cortez)
Golfo de Baja California (Mar de Cortez)














Golfo of Baja California (Sea of Cortez)
Golfo de Baja California (Mar de Cortez)


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Santa Rosalia Baja California Sur

Golfo of Baja California (Sea of Cortez)
Golfo de Baja California (Mar de Cortez)












Golfo of Baja California (Sea of Cortez)
Golfo de Baja California (Mar de Cortez)














Golfo of Baja California (Sea of Cortez)
Golfo de Baja California (Mar de Cortez)


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Santa Rosalia Baja California Sur

Golfo of Baja California (Sea of Cortez)
Golfo de Baja California (Mar de Cortez)












Golfo of Baja California (Sea of Cortez)
Golfo de Baja California (Mar de Cortez)














Golfo of Baja California (Sea of Cortez)
Golfo de Baja California (Mar de Cortez)


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Santa Rosalia Baja California Sur

Golfo of Baja California (Sea of Cortez)
Golfo de Baja California (Mar de Cortez)












Golfo of Baja California (Sea of Cortez)
Golfo de Baja California (Mar de Cortez)














Golfo of Baja California (Sea of Cortez)
Golfo de Baja California (Mar de Cortez)


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Santa Rosalia Baja California Sur

Golfo of Baja California (Sea of Cortez)
Golfo de Baja California (Mar de Cortez)












Golfo of Baja California (Sea of Cortez)
Golfo de Baja California (Mar de Cortez)














Golfo of Baja California (Sea of Cortez)
Golfo de Baja California (Mar de Cortez)


----------



## Rey_Arturo

magnifica recopilación fotografica.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Gracias Rey Arturo


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Santa Rosalia Baja California Sur

Golfo of Baja California (Sea of Cortez)
Golfo de Baja California (Mar de Cortez)












Golfo of Baja California (Sea of Cortez)
Golfo de Baja California (Mar de Cortez)














Golfo of Baja California (Sea of Cortez)
Golfo de Baja California (Mar de Cortez)


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Santa Rosalia Baja California Sur


Hotel Del Real
Hotel Del Real










La Roca
La Roca












Fishing boats
Lanchas pesqueras


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Santa Rosalia Baja California Sur



Landscape 












Landscape 












Landscape


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Santa Rosalia Baja California Sur



Landscape












Landscape












Landscape


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Santa Rosalia Baja California Sur



Landscape












Landscape












Landscape


----------



## Rey_Arturo

que magnificos paisajes tiene méxico...!!!!!! además que el norte es tan diferente del resto del país que tiene una belleza que te atrae


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Efectivamente el norte del pais es una región árida, por ende tienen unos paisajes aunque muy bellos son muy diferentes a los del centro y sur de la republica.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Santa Rosalia Baja California Sur



Landscape












Landscape












Landscape


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Santa Rosalia Baja California Sur



Landscape












Landscape












Landscape


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

San Blas Nayarit

Small marina
Marina pequeña










City Hall
Palacio Municipal










A shrine in an island
capilla en una isla


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

San Blas Nayarit

Panoramic view of San Blas
Panoramica de San Blas










Panoramic view of San Blas
Panoramica de San Blas











Gazebo in downtown park
Kiosco en parwue en el centro


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

San Blas Nayarit

Welcoming arch
Arco de bienvenida











Welcoming arch
Arco de bienvenida












Panoramic view of San Blas
Panoramica de San Blas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

San Blas Nayarit


The whole family on a scooter
Toda la familia en motoneta










Bus stop at night
Terninal de autobuses de noche










Gazebo in front of tha church
Iglesia frente al Kiosco


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

San Blas Nayarit

A cart in a old building with arches
Carreta en edificio antiguo con arcos











An old building with arches
Edificio antiguo con arcos











Palm trees
Palmeros


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

San Blas Nayarit

Policemen checking the hills
Policias checando los cerros











Restaurant La Parrillada
Restaurante La Parrillada











An ald sunken fishing boat
Viejo barco pesquero hundido


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

San Blas Nayarit


A shrine in an island
capilla en una isla











An aging fishing fleet
Un flota pesquera envejecida














Street leading to the churches
Calle que lleva a las iglesias


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

San Blas Nayarit


Downtown San Blas
Centro de San Blas











Downtown San Blas
Centro de San Blas










Monument downtown
Monumento en el centro


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

San Blas Nayarit

A canon in the fort
Un cañón en el fuerte










A fountain in the park
Una fuente en el parque










A swapmeet
Un tianguis


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

San Blas Nayarit

Palm trees
Palmeros











Fort La Contaduría Marinera
Fuerte La Contaduría Marinera











Panoramic view 
Vista panoramica


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

San Blas Nayarit

Panoramic view
Vista panoramica










San Blas beach
Playa de San Blas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

San Blas Nayarit

Laundry Arco Iris
Lavanderia Arco Iris











Restaurant by the beach
Restaurante en la playa










Place for boat rides
Lugar para paseos en lancha


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

San Blas Nayarit

Marshes in San Blas
Area pantanosa en San Blas










San Blas jungles
Selvas de San Blas










San Blas beach
Playa de San Blas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

San Blas Nayarit

Coffee beans
Café










Tree on the beach
Arbol en la playa










Beach in San Blas
Playa en San Blas


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Really good, very nice photo-updates once again Jesus


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Thank you christos-greece


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

San Blas Nayarit

Panoramic view
Vista panoramica











Panoramic view
Vista panoramica











Driving to San Blas
Manejando a San Blas


----------



## Chainedwolf

I'm sorry but San Blas is ugly. The only good thing about that place is the environment.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Nature is beauty, yo don't have to go to places like Miami, Honolulu, or Cancun to find beauty. There is beauty in places like skid row in downtown Los Angeles.

Some people see beauty in new buildings, other see in nature.

Beauty is in the eyes of the beholder.

Yo may dislike desert landscapes, but other enjoy watching nature.

Walt Disney saw something beautiful here, he liked it so much that he took the idea of Jungle Adventure from La Tovara located here in San Blas.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

San Blas Nayarit

Road to San Blas
Camino de San Blas











Road to San Blas
Camino de San Blas










Entering the town
Entrando al pueblo


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

San Blas Nayarit

Palm trees by the beach
Palmero en la playa










Cottage by the beach
Casita en la playa










The beautiful Pacific Ocean
El bello Oceano Pacifico


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

San Blas Nayarit

Resaurant in San Blas
Restaurante en San Blas










A hammock in a hotel
Hamava en un hotel










Downtown
Centro


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

San Blas Nayarit

Sea seen from the hill
El mar visto desde los cerros










Pineapples vendor
Vendedor de piñas










Trucks loaded with mangoes
Camiones cargados con mangos


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

San Blas Nayarit

A restaurant by the river
Restaurante en el rio










The old customs building
Antiguo edificio de aduana










La Chacala Beach
Playa La Chacala


----------



## Chainedwolf

Jesús E. Salgado said:


> Nature is beauty, yo don't have to go to places like Miami, Honolulu, or Cancun to find beauty. There is beauty in places like skid row in downtown Los Angeles.
> 
> Some people see beauty in new buildings, other see in nature.
> 
> Beauty is in the eyes of the beholder.
> 
> Yo may dislike desert landscapes, but other enjoy watching nature.
> 
> Walt Disney saw something beautiful here, he liked it so much that he took the idea of Jungle Adventure from La Tovara located here in San Blas.


That's what I said, I don't like the town, what makes it worth is its nature. I love nature, even more than manmade landscapes.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

I enjoy both nature and beautiful architectural man made buildings


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

San Blas Nayarit

Downtown plaza
Plaza del centro













San Juan Hill seen from La Tovara
Cerro de San Juan desde La Tovara










Baseball stadium
Estadio de baseball


----------



## mekanek

*ZACATECAS MÈXICO*


----------



## Chainedwolf

That last set of pics were so surreal. Reminds me of magic realism and Juan Ruflo.
Zacatecas is one of those baroque gems that should never be missed and is often ignored by international tourists.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

When I finish with my San Blas pictures I am going to put my Zacatecas photographs


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

San Blas Nayarit

Father Junípero Serra father of the Baja California and California Missions










Father Junípero Serra father of the Baja California and California Missions










Street leading the beach
Calle con rumbo a la playa


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

San Blas Nayarit

Courtyard at the Hotel Hacienda Flamingos in San Blas
Patio del Hotel Hacienda Flamingos de San Blas










Church
Iglesia











Church and market
Iglesia y mercado


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

San Blas Nayarit


Juice stand in San Blas
Jugos en San Blas










The Mezquites
Los Mezquites










San Cristobal River
Rio San Cristobal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

San Blas Nayarit

City Hall
Presidencia Municipal










Chacala Beach
Playas de La Chacala










Beach seen through the palm trees
Playa vista a traves de las palmas


----------



## Chainedwolf

San Blas looks quite quait in the last set of pics.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

¿ What does quiat means, I don't understand the slang word?


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Zacatecas Zacatecas a World Heritage City
Zacatecas Zacatecas Patrimonio de la Humanidad

Zacatecas Cathedral
Catedral de Zacatecas










Panoramic view of Zacatecas seen fron the Bufa Mountain
Vista panoramica de Zacatecas viista de El cerro de la Bufa










Zacatecas Cathedral
Catedral de Zacatecas


----------



## StoneRose

Wonderful!


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Thank you


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Zacatecas Zacatecas a World Heritage City
Zacatecas Zacatecas Patrimonio de la Humanidad

Panoramic view of Zacatecas seen fron the Bufa Mountain
Vista panoramica de Zacatecas viista de El cerro de la Bufa










Spanish Architecture
Arquitctura Española










Hotel Condesa
Condesa Hotel


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Zacatecas Zacatecas a World Heritage City
Zacatecas Zacatecas Patrimonio de la Humanidad




Cathedral
Catedral











Cathedral
Catedral












Cathedral
Catedral


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Zacatecas Zacatecas a World Heritage City
Zacatecas Zacatecas Patrimonio de la Humanidad




Cathedral
Catedral











Cathedral
Catedral












Cathedral
Catedral


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Zacatecas Zacatecas a World Heritage City
Zacatecas Zacatecas Patrimonio de la Humanidad




Cathedral
Catedral











Cathedral
Catedral












Cathedral
Catedral


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Zacatecas Zacatecas a World Heritage City
Zacatecas Zacatecas Patrimonio de la Humanidad




Cathedral
Catedral











Cathedral
Catedral












Cathedral
Catedral


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Zacatecas Zacatecas a World Heritage City
Zacatecas Zacatecas Patrimonio de la Humanidad




Cathedral
Catedral











Cathedral
Catedral












Cathedral
Catedral


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Zacatecas Zacatecas a World Heritage City
Zacatecas Zacatecas Patrimonio de la Humanidad




Cathedral
Catedral











Cathedral
Catedral












Cathedral
Catedral


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Zacatecas Zacatecas a World Heritage City
Zacatecas Zacatecas Patrimonio de la Humanidad




Cathedral
Catedral










Church downtown
Iglesia en el centro











Church downtown
Iglesia en el centro


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Zacatecas Zacatecas a World Heritage City
Zacatecas Zacatecas Patrimonio de la Humanidad


Gondola going up to the Bufa Hill
Teleferico subiendo al Cerro de la Bufa










Bufa Hill
Cerro de la Bufa










Bufa Hill
Cerro de la Bufa


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Zacatecas Zacatecas a World Heritage City
Zacatecas Zacatecas Patrimonio de la Humanidad

Panoramic view of the city
Vista panoraica de la ciudad











Panoramic view of the city
Vista panoraica de la ciudad











Bufa Hill
Cerro de la Bufa


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Zacatecas Zacatecas a World Heritage City
Zacatecas Zacatecas Patrimonio de la Humanidad

Bufa Hill
Cerro de la Bufa










Bufa Hill
Cerro de la Bufa










Bufa Hill
Cerro de la Bufa


----------



## mekanek

Jesús E. Salgado said:


> Zacatecas Zacatecas a World Heritage City
> Zacatecas Zacatecas Patrimonio de la Humanidad
> 
> 
> 
> Spanish architecture
> Arquitectura Hispanica
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spanish architecture
> Arquitectura Hispanica


I love this view


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

There are many like that one, Zacatecas is a historical city and very beautiful. Is not only a lovely city, it has a historic past, such as participant in the movement for independence from Spain and site of the great battle during the Mexican Revolution (Civil War).


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Zacatecas Zacatecas a World Heritage City
Zacatecas Zacatecas Patrimonio de la Humanidad

Church in Cerro de la Bufa
Iglesia en el Cerro de La Bufa












Church in Cerro de la Bufa
Iglesia en el Cerro de La Bufa












Church in the City of Zacatecas
Iglesia en la Ciudad de Zacatecas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Zacatecas Zacatecas a World Heritage City
Zacatecas Zacatecas Patrimonio de la Humanidad


Church in the City of Zacatecas
Iglesia en la Ciudad de Zacatecas










Church in the City of Zacatecas
Iglesia en la Ciudad de Zacatecas











Church in the City of Zacatecas
Iglesia en la Ciudad de Zacatecas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Zacatecas Zacatecas a World Heritage City
Zacatecas Zacatecas Patrimonio de la Humanidad


Church in the City of Zacatecas
Iglesia en la Ciudad de Zacatecas










Church in the City of Zacatecas
Iglesia en la Ciudad de Zacatecas











Church in the City of Zacatecas
Iglesia en la Ciudad de Zacatecas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Zacatecas Zacatecas a World Heritage City
Zacatecas Zacatecas Patrimonio de la Humanidad


Church in the City of Zacatecas
Iglesia en la Ciudad de Zacatecas










Church in the City of Zacatecas
Iglesia en la Ciudad de Zacatecas












Church in the City of Zacatecas
Iglesia en la Ciudad de Zacatecas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Zacatecas Zacatecas a World Heritage City
Zacatecas Zacatecas Patrimonio de la Humanidad


Church in the City of Zacatecas
Iglesia en la Ciudad de Zacatecas










Church in the City of Zacatecas
Iglesia en la Ciudad de Zacatecas












Church in the City of Zacatecas
Iglesia en la Ciudad de Zacatecas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Zacatecas Zacatecas a World Heritage City
Zacatecas Zacatecas Patrimonio de la Humanidad


Church in the City of Zacatecas
Iglesia en la Ciudad de Zacatecas










Church in the City of Zacatecas
Iglesia en la Ciudad de Zacatecas












Church in the City of Zacatecas
Iglesia en la Ciudad de Zacatecas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Zacatecas Zacatecas a World Heritage City
Zacatecas Zacatecas Patrimonio de la Humanidad

Vivid colors
Colores vivos










Convent
Convento










Dentist
Dentista


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Zacatecas Zacatecas a World Heritage City
Zacatecas Zacatecas Patrimonio de la Humanidad

Donkey carrying drinks
Burro cargando bebidas










Polluting the environment 
Ensuciando la atmosfera











Dining Los Cazadores (The Hunters) in downtown
Cenaduria Los Cazadores en el centro


----------



## fengling0011

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=65200835&posted=1#post65200835


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Zacatecas Zacatecas a World Heritage City
Zacatecas Zacatecas Patrimonio de la Humanidad

Landscape around the city of Zacatecas
Panorama cerca de la ciudad de Zacatecas










Landscape around the city of Zacatecas
Panorama cerca de la ciudad de Zacatecas










Landscape around the city of Zacatecas
Panorama cerca de la ciudad de Zacatecas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Zacatecas Zacatecas a World Heritage City
Zacatecas Zacatecas Patrimonio de la Humanidad

Landscape around the city of Zacatecas
Panorama cerca de la ciudad de Zacatecas










Landscape around the city of Zacatecas
Panorama cerca de la ciudad de Zacatecas










Landscape around the city of Zacatecas
Panorama cerca de la ciudad de Zacatecas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Zacatecas Zacatecas a World Heritage City
Zacatecas Zacatecas Patrimonio de la Humanidad

Landscape around the city of Zacatecas
Panorama cerca de la ciudad de Zacatecas










Landscape around the city of Zacatecas
Panorama cerca de la ciudad de Zacatecas










Landscape around the city of Zacatecas
Panorama cerca de la ciudad de Zacatecas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Zacatecas Zacatecas a World Heritage City
Zacatecas Zacatecas Patrimonio de la Humanidad



Landscape around the city of Zacatecas
Panorama cerca de la ciudad de Zacatecas










Landscape around the city of Zacatecas
Panorama cerca de la ciudad de Zacatecas












Sundown in the desert
Salida del sol en el desierto


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Zacatecas Zacatecas a World Heritage City
Zacatecas Zacatecas Patrimonio de la Humanidad


Sundown in the desert
Salida del sol en el desierto











Sundown in the city
Salida del sol en la ciudad











Sundown in the city
Salida del sol en la ciudad


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Zacatecas Zacatecas a World Heritage City
Zacatecas Zacatecas Patrimonio de la Humanidad

La Quemada Ruins near Zacatecas
Ruinas de La Quemada cercas de Zacatecas










La Quemada Ruins near Zacatecas
Ruinas de La Quemada cercas de Zacatecas










La Quemada Ruins near Zacatecas
Ruinas de La Quemada cercas de Zacatecas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Zacatecas Zacatecas a World Heritage City
Zacatecas Zacatecas Patrimonio de la Humanidad

La Quemada Ruins near Zacatecas
Ruinas de La Quemada cercas de Zacatecas










La Quemada Ruins near Zacatecas
Ruinas de La Quemada cercas de Zacatecas










Silver mine El Edén
Mina de plata El Edén


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Zacatecas Zacatecas a World Heritage City
Zacatecas Zacatecas Patrimonio de la Humanidad


Silver mine El Edén
Mina de plata El Edén 












Silver mine El Edén
Mina de plata El Edén 











Silver mine El Edén
Mina de plata El Edén


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Zacatecas Zacatecas a World Heritage City
Zacatecas Zacatecas Patrimonio de la Humanidad


Silver mine El Edén
Mina de plata El Edén












Silver mine El Edén
Mina de plata El Edén











Silver mine El Edén
Mina de plata El Edén










Silver mine El Edén
Mina de plata El Edén


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Zacatecas Zacatecas a World Heritage City
Zacatecas Zacatecas Patrimonio de la Humanidad


Monument to Francisco (Pancho) Villa
Monumento a Francisco (Pancho) Villa











Monument to Francisco (Pancho) Villa
Monumento a Francisco (Pancho) Villa












Monument to Francisco (Pancho) Villa
Monumento a Francisco (Pancho) Villa











Monument to Francisco (Pancho) Villa
Monumento a Francisco (Pancho) Villa


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Zacatecas Zacatecas a World Heritage City
Zacatecas Zacatecas Patrimonio de la Humanidad

Monumento General Pánfilo Natera
Monumento al General Pánfilo Natera










Monumento General Pánfilo Natera
Monumento al General Pánfilo Natera










Monumento General Pánfilo Natera
Monumento al General Pánfilo Natera










Monumento General Pánfilo Natera
Monumento al General Pánfilo Natera


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Zacatecas Zacatecas a World Heritage City
Zacatecas Zacatecas Patrimonio de la Humanidad


Monument to Juan de Tolosa
Monumento a Juan de Tolosa










Monument to Benito Juárez
Monumento a Benito Juárez










Monument to a leader of the War for Independence
Monumente a un lider de la Guerra por la Independencia










Statue of General Pánfilo Natera loooking at a church in Cerro de la Bufa.
Statua de General Pánfilo Natera viendo hacia una iglesia en el Cerro de la Bufa.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Zacatecas Zacatecas a World Heritage City
Zacatecas Zacatecas Patrimonio de la Humanidad

Motorcyclist in downtown
Motociclista en centro










Roof top view
Vista de arriba










Street scene in the city
Calle de la ciudad


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Zacatecas Zacatecas a World Heritage City
Zacatecas Zacatecas Patrimonio de la Humanidad

Street scene in the city
Calle de la ciudad










Street scene in the city
Calle de la ciudad










Street scene in the city
Calle de la ciudad










Street scene in the city
Calle de la ciudad


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Zacatecas Zacatecas a World Heritage City
Zacatecas Zacatecas Patrimonio de la Humanidad

Plaza in Zacatecas
Plaza en Zacatecas










Plaza in Zacatecas
Plaza en Zacatecas










Plaza in Zacatecas
Plaza en Zacatecas










Plaza in Zacatecas
Plaza en Zacatecas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Zacatecas Zacatecas a World Heritage City
Zacatecas Zacatecas Patrimonio de la Humanidad

Rafael Coronel Museum
Museo Rafael Coronel










Rafael Coronel Museum
Museo Rafael Coronel










Rafael Coronel Museum
Museo Rafael Coronel










Rafael Coronel Museum
Museo Rafael Coronel


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Zacatecas Zacatecas a World Heritage City
Zacatecas Zacatecas Patrimonio de la Humanidad

Rafael Coronel Museum
Museo Rafael Coronel










Rafael Coronel Museum
Museo Rafael Coronel










Rafael Coronel Museum
Museo Rafael Coronel










Rafael Coronel Museum
Museo Rafael Coronel


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Zacatecas Zacatecas a World Heritage City
Zacatecas Zacatecas Patrimonio de la Humanidad

Rafael Coronel Museum
Museo Rafael Coronel










Rafael Coronel Museum
Museo Rafael Coronel










Rafael Coronel Museum
Museo Rafael Coronel










Rafael Coronel Museum
Museo Rafael Coronel


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Zacatecas Zacatecas a World Heritage City
Zacatecas Zacatecas Patrimonio de la Humanidad

Rafael Coronel Museum
Museo Rafael Coronel










Rafael Coronel Museum
Museo Rafael Coronel










Rafael Coronel Museum
Museo Rafael Coronel










Rafael Coronel Museum
Museo Rafael Coronel


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Zacatecas Zacatecas a World Heritage City
Zacatecas Zacatecas Patrimonio de la Humanidad

Zacatecas Museum
Museo de Zacatecas 










Zacatecas Museum
Museo de Zacatecas 










Zacatecas Museum
Museo de Zacatecas 










Mask Museum
Museo de las Mascaras










Mask Museum
Museo de las Mascaras


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Zacatecas Zacatecas a World Heritage City
Zacatecas Zacatecas Patrimonio de la Humanidad


Panoramic View
Vista Panoramica










Panoramic View
Vista Panoramica










Panoramic View
Vista Panoramica










Panoramic View
Vista Panoramica










Panoramic View
Vista Panoramica










Panoramic View
Vista Panoramica










Panoramic View
Vista Panoramica










Panoramic View
Vista Panoramica










Panoramic View
Vista Panoramica










Panoramic View
Vista Panoramica


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Zacatecas Zacatecas a World Heritage City
Zacatecas Zacatecas Patrimonio de la Humanidad


Panoramic View
Vista Panoramica










Panoramic View
Vista Panoramica










Panoramic View
Vista Panoramica










Panoramic View
Vista Panoramica











Panoramic View
Vista Panoramica










Panoramic View
Vista Panoramica










Panoramic View
Vista Panoramica










Panoramic View
Vista Panoramica










Panoramic View
Vista Panoramica










Panoramic View
Vista Panoramica


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Zacatecas Zacatecas a World Heritage City
Zacatecas Zacatecas Patrimonio de la Humanidad


Panoramic View
Vista Panoramica










Panoramic View
Vista Panoramica










Panoramic View
Vista Panoramica










Panoramic View
Vista Panoramica











Panoramic View
Vista Panoramica










Panoramic View
Vista Panoramica










Panoramic View
Vista Panoramica










Panoramic View
Vista Panoramica










Panoramic View
Vista Panoramica










Panoramic View
Vista Panoramica


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Zacatecas Zacatecas a World Heritage City
Zacatecas Zacatecas Patrimonio de la Humanidad


Panoramic View
Vista Panoramica










Panoramic View
Vista Panoramica










Panoramic View
Vista Panoramica










Panoramic View
Vista Panoramica











Panoramic View
Vista Panoramica










Panoramic View
Vista Panoramica










Panoramic View
Vista Panoramica










Panoramic View
Vista Panoramica










Panoramic View
Vista Panoramica


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Zacatecas Zacatecas a World Heritage City
Zacatecas Zacatecas Patrimonio de la Humanidad

Zacatecas at nightime
Zacatecas de noche










Zacatecas at nightime
Zacatecas de noche










Zacatecas at nightime
Zacatecas de noche


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Zacatecas Zacatecas a World Heritage City
Zacatecas Zacatecas Patrimonio de la Humanidad

Panoramic View
Vista Panoramica










Panoramic View
Vista Panoramica










Panoramic View
Vista Panoramica










Panoramic View
Vista Panoramica











Panoramic View
Vista Panoramica










Panoramic View
Vista Panoramica










Panoramic View
Vista Panoramica










Panoramic View
Vista Panoramica


----------



## juaniyo

Me gusta Zacatecas!!!


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

It is a beautiful city
Es una ciudad muy hermosa


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Zacatecas Zacatecas a World Heritage City
Zacatecas Zacatecas Patrimonio de la Humanidad


Zacatecas Quinta Real
Quinta Real de Zacatecas










Zacatecas Quinta Real
Quinta Real de Zacatecas











Zacatecas Quinta Real
Quinta Real de Zacatecas











Zacatecas Quinta Real
Quinta Real de Zacatecas











Zacatecas Quinta Real
Quinta Real de Zacatecas


----------



## christos-greece

And about Zacatecas: really amazing, very nice photos from that city, indeed


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Zacatecas Zacatecas a World Heritage City
Zacatecas Zacatecas Patrimonio de la Humanidad


Zacatecas Quinta Real
Quinta Real de Zacatecas










Zacatecas Quinta Real
Quinta Real de Zacatecas











Zacatecas Quinta Real
Quinta Real de Zacatecas











Zacatecas Quinta Real
Quinta Real de Zacatecas











Zacatecas Quinta Real
Quinta Real de Zacatecas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Zacatecas Zacatecas a World Heritage City
Zacatecas Zacatecas Patrimonio de la Humanidad

Calderón Opera Theater
Teatro Calderón Opera










Calderón Opera Theater
Teatro Calderón Opera










Calderón Opera Theater
Teatro Calderón Opera


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Zacatecas Zacatecas a World Heritage City
Zacatecas Zacatecas Patrimonio de la Humanidad

Calderón Opera Theater
Teatro Calderón Opera










Calderón Opera Theater
Teatro Calderón Opera










Calderón Opera Theater
Teatro Calderón Opera


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Zacatecas Zacatecas a World Heritage City
Zacatecas Zacatecas Patrimonio de la Humanidad

Christmas in Zacatecas
Navidad en Zacatecas










Christmas in Zacatecas
Navidad en Zacatecas










Christmas in Zacatecas
Navidad en Zacatecas










Christmas in Zacatecas
Navidad en Zacatecas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Zacatecas Zacatecas a World Heritage City
Zacatecas Zacatecas Patrimonio de la Humanidad

Gondolas that take you to the Bufa Hill
Teleferico que te lleva al Cerro de la Bufa










Gondolas that take you to the Bufa Hill
Teleferico que te lleva al Cerro de la Bufa










Gondolas that take you to the Bufa Hill
Teleferico que te lleva al Cerro de la Bufa


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Zacatecas Zacatecas a World Heritage City
Zacatecas Zacatecas Patrimonio de la Humanidad

Gondolas that take you to the Bufa Hill
Teleferico que te lleva al Cerro de la Bufa










Gondolas that take you to the Bufa Hill
Teleferico que te lleva al Cerro de la Bufa










Gondolas that take you to the Bufa Hill
Teleferico que te lleva al Cerro de la Bufa










Gondolas that take you to the Bufa Hill
Teleferico que te lleva al Cerro de la Bufa


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Zacatecas Zacatecas a World Heritage City
Zacatecas Zacatecas Patrimonio de la Humanidad

Nightime in Zacatecas
Zacatecas de noche










Nightime in Zacatecas
Zacatecas de noche










Nightime in Zacatecas
Zacatecas de noche












Nightime in Zacatecas
Zacatecas de noche


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Zacatecas Zacatecas a World Heritage City
Zacatecas Zacatecas Patrimonio de la Humanidad

Nightime in Zacatecas
Zacatecas de noche










Nightime in Zacatecas
Zacatecas de noche










Nightime in Zacatecas
Zacatecas de noche












Nightime in Zacatecas
Zacatecas de noche


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Zacatecas Zacatecas a World Heritage City
Zacatecas Zacatecas Patrimonio de la Humanidad

Nightime in Zacatecas
Zacatecas de noche










Nightime in Zacatecas
Zacatecas de noche










Nightime in Zacatecas
Zacatecas de noche












Nightime in Zacatecas
Zacatecas de noche










Nightime in Zacatecas
Zacatecas de noche


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Monterrey Nuevo León

Saddleback Mountain
Cerro de La Silla










Saddleback Mountain
Cerro de La Silla











Saddleback Mountain
Cerro de La Silla











Saddleback Mountain
Cerro de La Silla











Saddleback Mountain
Cerro de La Silla


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Monterrey Nuevo León

Parque Fundidora old films restoring studio
Cineteca de Parque Fundidora










Corporate Buildings in Boulevard Constitución
Edificios Corporativos en Boulevard Constitución










Dental Technology School
Escuela de Tecnologia dental










Pedestrian friendly street in downtown
Calle segura peatonal en el Centro










Pedestrian friendly street in downtown
Calle segura peatonal en el Centro


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Monterrey Nuevo León

La Ermita Motel
Motel La Ermita










Fountain in front of the Infonavit Building
Fuente frente al edificio del Infonavit










Dinastía sculpture
Esculptura Dinastía










Driving in the suburbs of the city
Manejando en los suburbios










San Pedro Building and obelisk in front of Cathedral
Edificio San Pedro y obelisco frente a la catedral


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Monterrey Nuevo León

Santa Lucia Walk
El Paseo Santa Lucia










Santa Lucia Walk
El Paseo Santa Lucia










Santa Lucia Walk
El Paseo Santa Lucia










Santa Lucia Walk
El Paseo Santa Lucia










Santa Lucia Walk
El Paseo Santa Lucia


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Monterrey Nuevo León

Santa Lucia Walk
El Paseo Santa Lucia










Santa Lucia Walk
El Paseo Santa Lucia










Santa Lucia Walk
El Paseo Santa Lucia










Santa Lucia Walk
El Paseo Santa Lucia










Santa Lucia Walk
El Paseo Santa Lucia


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Monterrey Nuevo León

Santa Lucia Walk
El Paseo Santa Lucia










Santa Lucia Walk
El Paseo Santa Lucia










Santa Lucia Walk
El Paseo Santa Lucia










Santa Lucia Walk
El Paseo Santa Lucia










Santa Lucia Walk
El Paseo Santa Lucia


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Monterrey Nuevo León

Santa Lucia Walk
El Paseo Santa Lucia










Santa Lucia Walk
El Paseo Santa Lucia










Santa Lucia Walk
El Paseo Santa Lucia










Santa Lucia Walk
El Paseo Santa Lucia










Santa Lucia Walk
El Paseo Santa Lucia


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Monterrey Nuevo León

Santa Lucia Walk
El Paseo Santa Lucia










Santa Lucia Walk
El Paseo Santa Lucia










Santa Lucia Walk
El Paseo Santa Lucia










Santa Lucia Walk
El Paseo Santa Lucia










Santa Lucia Walk
El Paseo Santa Lucia


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Monterrey Nuevo León

Santa Lucia Walk
El Paseo Santa Lucia










Santa Lucia Walk
El Paseo Santa Lucia











Santa Lucia Walk
El Paseo Santa Lucia










Santa Lucia Walk
El Paseo Santa Lucia










Santa Lucia Walk
El Paseo Santa Lucia


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Monterrey Nuevo León

Santa Lucia Walk
El Paseo Santa Lucia










Santa Lucia Walk
El Paseo Santa Lucia











Santa Lucia Walk
El Paseo Santa Lucia











Cloudy day
Dia nublado










Huasteca Canyon
Cañón la Huasteca


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Monterrey Nuevo León


Garcia Caves in Nuevo León
Grutas de Garcia en Nuevo León










Garcia Caves in Nuevo León
Grutas de Garcia en Nuevo León










Garcia Caves in Nuevo León
Grutas de Garcia en Nuevo León










Garcia Caves in Nuevo León
Grutas de Garcia en Nuevo León










Garcia Caves in Nuevo León
Grutas de Garcia en Nuevo León


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Monterrey Nuevo León


Garcia Caves in Nuevo León
Grutas de Garcia en Nuevo León










Garcia Caves in Nuevo León
Grutas de Garcia en Nuevo León










Garcia Caves in Nuevo León
Grutas de Garcia en Nuevo León










Garcia Caves in Nuevo León
Grutas de Garcia en Nuevo León










Garcia Caves in Nuevo León
Grutas de Garcia en Nuevo León


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Monterrey Nuevo León


Garcia Caves in Nuevo León
Grutas de Garcia en Nuevo León










Garcia Caves in Nuevo León
Grutas de Garcia en Nuevo León










Garcia Caves in Nuevo León
Grutas de Garcia en Nuevo León










Garcia Caves in Nuevo León
Grutas de Garcia en Nuevo León










Garcia Caves in Nuevo León
Grutas de Garcia en Nuevo León


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Monterrey Nuevo León


Garcia Caves in Nuevo León
Grutas de Garcia en Nuevo León










Garcia Caves in Nuevo León
Grutas de Garcia en Nuevo León










Garcia Caves in Nuevo León
Grutas de Garcia en Nuevo León










Garcia Caves in Nuevo León
Grutas de Garcia en Nuevo León










Garcia Caves in Nuevo León
Grutas de Garcia en Nuevo León


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Monterrey Nuevo León


Garcia Caves in Nuevo León
Grutas de Garcia en Nuevo León










Garcia Caves in Nuevo León
Grutas de Garcia en Nuevo León










Garcia Caves in Nuevo León
Grutas de Garcia en Nuevo León










Garcia Caves in Nuevo León
Grutas de Garcia en Nuevo León










Garcia Caves in Nuevo León
Grutas de Garcia en Nuevo León


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Monterrey Nuevo León

Garcia Caves in Nuevo León
Grutas de Garcia en Nuevo León










Garcia Caves in Nuevo León
Grutas de Garcia en Nuevo León










Garcia Caves in Nuevo León
Grutas de Garcia en Nuevo León










Garcia Caves in Nuevo León
Grutas de Garcia en Nuevo León










Garcia Caves in Nuevo León
Grutas de Garcia en Nuevo León


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Monterrey Nuevo León

Garcia Caves in Nuevo León
Grutas de Garcia en Nuevo León










Garcia Caves in Nuevo León
Grutas de Garcia en Nuevo León










Garcia Caves in Nuevo León
Grutas de Garcia en Nuevo León










Garcia Caves in Nuevo León
Grutas de Garcia en Nuevo León










Garcia Caves in Nuevo León
Grutas de Garcia en Nuevo León


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Monterrey Nuevo León

Garcia Caves in Nuevo León
Grutas de Garcia en Nuevo León










Garcia Caves in Nuevo León
Grutas de Garcia en Nuevo León










Garcia Caves in Nuevo León
Grutas de Garcia en Nuevo León










Garcia Caves in Nuevo León
Grutas de Garcia en Nuevo León










Garcia Caves in Nuevo León
Grutas de Garcia en Nuevo León


----------



## Aztecgoddess

Wow 
What a fantastic trip all over México, thank you


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México has a lot of beautiful places, both natural and man made.


----------



## DWest

cool photos there.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

I am delighted you liked the photos


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Monterrey Nuevo León

Garcia Caves in Nuevo León
Grutas de Garcia en Nuevo León










Garcia Caves in Nuevo León
Grutas de Garcia en Nuevo León










Garcia Caves in Nuevo León
Grutas de Garcia en Nuevo León










Garcia Caves in Nuevo León
Grutas de Garcia en Nuevo León










Garcia Caves in Nuevo León
Grutas de Garcia en Nuevo León


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Monterrey Nuevo León

Garcia Caves in Nuevo León
Grutas de Garcia en Nuevo León










Garcia Caves in Nuevo León
Grutas de Garcia en Nuevo León










Garcia Caves in Nuevo León
Grutas de Garcia en Nuevo León










Garcia Caves in Nuevo León
Grutas de Garcia en Nuevo León










Garcia Caves in Nuevo León
Grutas de Garcia en Nuevo León


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Monterrey Nuevo León

Garcia Caves in Nuevo León
Grutas de Garcia en Nuevo León










Garcia Caves in Nuevo León
Grutas de Garcia en Nuevo León










Garcia Caves in Nuevo León
Grutas de Garcia en Nuevo León










Garcia Caves in Nuevo León
Grutas de Garcia en Nuevo León










Ton near Garcia Caves in Nuevo León
Poblado cercas de Grutas de Garcia en Nuevo León


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Monterrey Nuevo León


Garcia Caves in Nuevo León
Grutas de Garcia en Nuevo León










Friendly Street 
Calle peatonal










Public Notarist Building 
Edificio de Notaria Pública











Town of San Roberto near Monterrey
Pueblo de San Roberto cercas a Monterrey











Metro Cuáuhtemoc Monterrey Station
Estación del Metro Cuáuhtemoc Monterrey


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Monterrey Nuevo León

Monterrey Cathedral
Catedral de Monterrey










Monterrey Cathedral
Catedral de Monterrey










Monterrey Cathedral
Catedral de Monterrey










Monterrey Cathedral
Catedral de Monterrey










Monterrey Cathedral
Catedral de Monterrey


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Monterrey Nuevo León

Monterrey Cathedral
Catedral de Monterrey










Monterrey Cathedral
Catedral de Monterrey










Monterrey Cathedral
Catedral de Monterrey










Monterrey Cathedral
Catedral de Monterrey










Monterrey Cathedral
Catedral de Monterrey


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Monterrey Nuevo León

Monterrey Cathedral
Catedral de Monterrey










Monterrey Cathedral
Catedral de Monterrey










Monterrey Cathedral
Catedral de Monterrey










Monterrey Cathedral
Catedral de Monterrey










Monterrey Mormon Temple
Templo Mormon de Monterrey


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Monterrey Nuevo León

Monterrey International Airport
Aeropuerto Internacional de Monterrey










Monterrey International Airport
Aeropuerto Internacional de Monterrey










Monterrey International Airport
Aeropuerto Internacional de Monterrey










Monterrey International Airport
Aeropuerto Internacional de Monterrey










Monterrey International Airport
Aeropuerto Internacional de Monterrey


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Monterrey Nuevo León

Flying over Monterrey International Airport
Volando sobre Aeropuerto Internacional de Monterrey










Monterrey International Airport
Aeropuerto Internacional de Monterrey










Flying over Monterrey International Airport
Volando sobre Aeropuerto Internacional de Monterrey











Monterrey International Airport
Aeropuerto Internacional de Monterrey










Flying over Monterrey International Airport
Volando sobre Aeropuerto Internacional de Monterrey


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Monterrey Nuevo León

Flying towards Monterrey International Airport
Volando hacia Aeropuerto Internacional de Monterrey










Flying towards Monterrey International Airport
Volando hacia Aeropuerto Internacional de Monterrey










Flying towards Monterrey International Airport
Volando hacia Aeropuerto Internacional de Monterrey










Monterrey International Airport
Aeropuerto Internacional de Monterrey










Flying towards Monterrey International Airport
Volando hacia Aeropuerto Internacional de Monterrey


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Monterrey Nuevo León

Flying towards Monterrey International Airport
Volando hacia Aeropuerto Internacional de Monterrey










Flying towards Monterrey International Airport
Volando hacia Aeropuerto Internacional de Monterrey










Monterrey International Airport
Aeropuerto Internacional de Monterrey










Monterrey International Airport
Aeropuerto Internacional de Monterrey










Monterrey International Airport
Aeropuerto Internacional de Monterrey


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Monterrey Nuevo León

Monterrey International Airport
Aeropuerto Internacional de Monterrey










Monterrey International Airport
Aeropuerto Internacional de Monterrey










Monterrey International Airport
Aeropuerto Internacional de Monterrey










Monterrey International Airport
Aeropuerto Internacional de Monterrey










Monterrey International Airport
Aeropuerto Internacional de Monterrey


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Monterrey Nuevo León

Monterrey International Airport
Aeropuerto Internacional de Monterrey










Landing at Monterrey International Airport
Aterrizando en Aeropuerto Internacional de Monterrey










Monterrey International Airport
Aeropuerto Internacional de Monterrey










Baseball field 
Campo de baseball










Del Roble Basilica
Basilica del Roble


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Monterrey Nuevo León


Monterrey House of the Country Club
Casa de el Club Campestre Monterrey










Downtown
Centro










Margen Tower
Torre Margen










Texas University
University of Texas










Zeep Store
Tienda Zeep


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Monterrey Nuevo León

Skyscrapers in downtown
Rascacielos en el centro










Soriana chain super market
Tienda de la super cadena Soriana










Villa de Santiago
Villa de Santiago










Workers homes 
Casas para trabajadores










Workers homes 
Casas para trabajadores


----------



## tchelllo

to me, Mexico is one of the most interesting countries in the world :cheers:


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

It is very interesting, and full of contrasts


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Monterrey Nuevo León

Cuauhtémoc Moctezuma Brewery
Cervecería Cuauhtémoc Moctezuma










Cuauhtémoc Moctezuma Brewery
Cervecería Cuauhtémoc Moctezuma











Cuauhtémoc Moctezuma Brewery
Cervecería Cuauhtémoc Moctezuma











Cuauhtémoc Moctezuma Brewery in 1918
Cervecería Cuauhtémoc Moctezuma en 1918











Cuauhtémoc Moctezuma Brewery 
Cervecería Cuauhtémoc Moctezuma


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Monterrey Nuevo León

Indian village near Monterrey
Villa indigena cercas de Monterrey










Indian village near Monterrey
Villa indigena cercas de Monterrey










Indian village near Monterrey
Villa indigena cercas de Monterrey










Indian village near Monterrey
Villa indigena cercas de Monterrey










Indian village near Monterrey
Villa indigena cercas de Monterrey










Indian village near Monterrey
Villa indigena cercas de Monterrey


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Monterrey Nuevo León


ITESM Monterrey Deans office CETEC or Tech de Monterrey
ITESM Monterrey Rectoria CETEC de Tech de Monterrey










ITESM Monterrey Deans office CETEC or Tech de Monterrey
ITESM Monterrey Rectoria CETEC de Tech de Monterrey










ITESM Monterrey Deans office CETEC or Tech de Monterrey
ITESM Monterrey Rectoria CETEC de Tech de Monterrey










ITESM Monterrey Deans office CETEC or Tech de Monterrey
ITESM Monterrey Rectoria CETEC de Tech de Monterrey










ITESM Monterrey Deans office CETEC or Tech de Monterrey
ITESM Monterrey Rectoria CETEC de Tech de Monterrey


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Monterrey Nuevo León


ITESM Monterrey Deans office CETEC or Tech de Monterrey
ITESM Monterrey Rectoria CETEC de Tech de Monterrey










ITESM Monterrey Deans office CETEC or Tech de Monterrey
ITESM Monterrey Rectoria CETEC de Tech de Monterrey










ITESM Monterrey Deans office CETEC or Tech de Monterrey
ITESM Monterrey Rectoria CETEC de Tech de Monterrey










ITESM Monterrey Deans office CETEC or Tech de Monterrey
ITESM Monterrey Rectoria CETEC de Tech de Monterrey










ITESM Monterrey Deans office CETEC or Tech de Monterrey
ITESM Monterrey Rectoria CETEC de Tech de Monterrey


----------



## Dovry

Very nice cities and landscapes. Thanks for posting those amazing photos.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Thank you


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Monterrey Nuevo León


ITESM Monterrey Deans office CETEC or Tech de Monterrey
ITESM Monterrey Rectoria CETEC de Tech de Monterrey










ITESM Monterrey Deans office CETEC or Tech de Monterrey
ITESM Monterrey Rectoria CETEC de Tech de Monterrey










ITESM Monterrey Deans office CETEC or Tech de Monterrey
ITESM Monterrey Rectoria CETEC de Tech de Monterrey










ITESM Monterrey Deans office CETEC or Tech de Monterrey
ITESM Monterrey Rectoria CETEC de Tech de Monterrey










ITESM Monterrey Deans office CETEC or Tech de Monterrey
ITESM Monterrey Rectoria CETEC de Tech de Monterrey


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Monterrey Nuevo León


ITESM Monterrey Deans office CETEC or Tech de Monterrey
ITESM Monterrey Rectoria CETEC de Tech de Monterrey










ITESM Monterrey Deans office CETEC or Tech de Monterrey
ITESM Monterrey Rectoria CETEC de Tech de Monterrey










ITESM Monterrey Deans office CETEC or Tech de Monterrey
ITESM Monterrey Rectoria CETEC de Tech de Monterrey










ITESM Monterrey Deans office CETEC or Tech de Monterrey
ITESM Monterrey Rectoria CETEC de Tech de Monterrey










Motel
Motel


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Monterrey Nuevo León

Hanging Unity Bridge 
Puente de la Unidad 










Hanging Unity Bridge 
Puente de la Unidad 










Hanging Unity Bridge 
Puente de la Unidad 










Hanging Unity Bridge 
Puente de la Unidad 










Hanging Unity Bridge 
Puente de la Unidad


----------



## aster4000

not too many highrise but the city is nice and that bridge is an iconic symbol.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Monterrey is the third most populated city in México, after México City and Guadalajara it has a population of about 3,000,000 million people. This city is the Industrial hub of the country.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Monterrey Nuevo León

Hanging Unity Bridge
Puente de la Unidad










Hanging Unity Bridge
Puente de la Unidad










Hanging Unity Bridge
Puente de la Unidad










Hanging Unity Bridge
Puente de la Unidad










Hanging Unity Bridge
Puente de la Unidad


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Monterrey Nuevo León

Landscape
Paisaje










Landscape
Paisaje










Landscape
Paisaje










Landscape
Paisaje










Leaving the city
Saliendo de la ciudad


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Monterrey Nuevo León


Autonomous University of Nuevo León
Universidad Autonoma de Nuevo León










Autonomous University of Nuevo León
Universidad Autonoma de Nuevo León










Autonomous University of Nuevo León
Universidad Autonoma de Nuevo León










Autonomous University of Nuevo León
Universidad Autonoma de Nuevo León










Autonomous University of Nuevo León
Universidad Autonoma de Nuevo León


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Monterrey Nuevo León


Autonomous University of Nuevo León
Universidad Autonoma de Nuevo León










Autonomous University of Nuevo León
Universidad Autonoma de Nuevo León











Autonomous University of Nuevo León
Universidad Autonoma de Nuevo León











Autonomous University of Nuevo León
Universidad Autonoma de Nuevo León










Autonomous University of Nuevo León
Universidad Autonoma de Nuevo León


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Monterrey Nuevo León


Autonomous University of Nuevo León
Universidad Autonoma de Nuevo León










Autonomous University of Nuevo León
Universidad Autonoma de Nuevo León











Autonomous University of Nuevo León
Universidad Autonoma de Nuevo León











Autonomous University of Nuevo León
Universidad Autonoma de Nuevo León










Autonomous University of Nuevo León
Universidad Autonoma de Nuevo León


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Monterrey Nuevo León


Autonomous University of Nuevo León
Universidad Autonoma de Nuevo León










Autonomous University of Nuevo León
Universidad Autonoma de Nuevo León










Stores in the suburbs
Tiendas en los suburbvios










Lomal Larga Tunnel
Tunel de Loma Larga










Lomal Larga Tunnel
Tunel de Loma Larga


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Monterrey Nuevo León

Amweld Company
Compañia Amweld










Clock Tower in the Barrio Antiguo
Torre del Reloj en el Barrio Antiguo










The Macroplaza 
La Macroplaza 











Pedestrian friendly street
Calle para peatones











Sanborn's
Sanborn's


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Monterrey Nuevo León

Monument at the entrance to the city
Monumento a la entrada de la ciudad










Monument to the working man in Monterrey
Monumento al trabajador en Monterrey










Racetrack
Pista del autodromo










Lovers lane Park
Parque de los Enamorados










Plaza in front of Fiesta Inn
Plaza frente a Fiesta Inn


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Monterrey Nuevo León

Monterrey Metro 
Metro de Monterrey 










Monterrey Metro 
Metro de Monterrey 










Monterrey Metro 
Metro de Monterrey 










Monterrey Metro 
Metro de Monterrey 










Monterrey Metro 
Metro de Monterrey


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Monterrey Nuevo León

Monterrey Metro
Metro de Monterrey










Monterrey Metro
Metro de Monterrey










Monterrey Metro
Metro de Monterrey










Monterrey Metro
Metro de Monterrey










Monterrey Metro
Metro de Monterrey


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Monterrey Nuevo León

Monterrey Metro
Metro de Monterrey










Monterrey Metro
Metro de Monterrey










Monterrey Metro
Metro de Monterrey










Monterrey Metro
Metro de Monterrey










Monterrey Metro
Metro de Monterrey


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Monterrey Nuevo León

Monterrey Metro
Metro de Monterrey










Monterrey Metro
Metro de Monterrey










Monterrey Metro
Metro de Monterrey










Monterrey Metro
Metro de Monterrey










Monterrey Metro
Metro de Monterrey


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Monterrey Nuevo León

Monterrey Metro
Metro de Monterrey










Monterrey Metro
Metro de Monterrey










Monterrey Metro
Metro de Monterrey










Monterrey Metro
Metro de Monterrey










MD Manufacturing building
Edificio de Fabrica MD


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Monterrey Nuevo León

Neptune Fountain 
Fuente de Neptuno










Neptune Fountain 
Fuente de Neptuno










Neptune Fountain 
Fuente de Neptuno










Neptune Fountain 
Fuente de Neptuno











General Mariano Escobedo Monument
Monumento al General Mariano Escobedo


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Monterrey Nuevo León

Mexican History Museum
Museo de Historia Mexicana 










Mexican History Museum
Museo de Historia Mexicana 










Mexican History Museum
Museo de Historia Mexicana 










Mexican History Museum
Museo de Historia Mexicana 










Mexican History Museum
Museo de Historia Mexicana


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Monterrey Nuevo León

Mexican History Museum
Museo de Historia Mexicana 











La Silla Plaza
Plaza La Silla











Plaza Valle Oriente
Plaza Valle Oriente










La Boca Dam
Presa de la Boca











Sun Dial 
Reloj de sol


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Monterrey Nuevo León

The Bishops Museum
Museo del Obispado










The Bishops Museum
Museo del Obispado











The Bishops Museum
Museo del Obispado











The Bishops Museum
Museo del Obispado











The Bishops Museum
Museo del Obispado


----------



## christos-greece

And very nice photos from Monterrey, Jesus... :cheers:


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Monterrey Nuevo León

The Bishops Museum
Museo del Obispado










The Bishops Museum
Museo del Obispado











The Bishops Museum
Museo del Obispado











The Bishops Museum
Museo del Obispado











A view from the The Bishops Museum
Vista desde el Museo del Obispado


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Monterrey Nuevo León

The Bishops Museum
Museo del Obispado










The Bishops Museum
Museo del Obispado










The Bishops Museum
Museo del Obispado










The Bishops Museum
Museo del Obispado










Metropolitan Museum
Museo Metropolitano


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Monterrey Nuevo León

Marco Museum
Museo Marco 










Marco Museum
Museo Marco 











Monterrey Museum
Museo Monterrey 










Museum and Santa Lucia Riverwalk
Museo y Paseo Santa Lucia










Miravalle Tower
Torre Miravalle


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Monterrey Nuevo León

Nigh panoramic view
Panaramica nocturna










Nigh panoramic view
Panaramica nocturna










Modern offices
Oficinas modernas










Sheraton Ambassador
Sheraton Ambassador











Pedestrian friendly street
Calle para peatones


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Monterrey Nuevo León

Nuevo León State Capitol Building
Palacio de Gobierno del estado de Nuevo León 










Nuevo León State Capitol Building
Palacio de Gobierno del estado de Nuevo León 










Nuevo León State Capitol Building
Palacio de Gobierno del estado de Nuevo León 










Nuevo León State Capitol Building
Palacio de Gobierno del estado de Nuevo León 










Nuevo León State Capitol Building
Palacio de Gobierno del estado de Nuevo León


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Monterrey Nuevo León

Nuevo León State Capitol Building
Palacio de Gobierno del estado de Nuevo León










Nuevo León State Capitol Building
Palacio de Gobierno del estado de Nuevo León










Nuevo León State Capitol Building
Palacio de Gobierno del estado de Nuevo León










QUIDAM in Monterrey
QUIDAM en Monterrey










Radisson Hotel
Hotel Radisson


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Monterrey Nuevo León

City Hall
Palacio Municipal 










City Hall
Palacio Municipal 










City Hall
Palacio Municipal 










City Hall
Palacio Municipal 










City Hall
Palacio Municipal


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Monterrey Nuevo León

City Hall
Palacio Municipal










City Hall
Palacio Municipal











Miller High Life Beer deposit by the bridge 
Deposito de Cerveza Miller High Life frente a un puente











Ruins of an old hacienda
Ruinas de una antigua hacienda










San Pedro Garza García
San Pedro Garza García


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Monterrey Nuevo León

Mexican Baseball Hall of Fame
Salón de la Fama de Baseball en México










Mexican Baseball Hall of Fame
Salón de la Fama de Baseball en México










Mexican Baseball Hall of Fame
Salón de la Fama de Baseball en México










Mexican Baseball Hall of Fame
Salón de la Fama de Baseball en México










Mexican Baseball Hall of Fame
Salón de la Fama de Baseball en México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Monterrey Nuevo León

Mexican Baseball Hall of Fame
Salón de la Fama de Baseball en México










Mexican Baseball Hall of Fame
Salón de la Fama de Baseball en México












Mexican Baseball Hall of Fame
Salón de la Fama de Baseball en México










Mexican Baseball Hall of Fame
Salón de la Fama de Baseball en México










Saddleback Hill
Cerro de la Silla


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Monterrey Nuevo León

Panoramic view of the city










Panoramic view of the city










Panoramic view of the city










Panoramic view of the city










Panoramic view of the city


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Monterrey Nuevo León

Panoramic view of the city










Panoramic view of the city










Panoramic view of the city










Panoramic view of the city










Panoramic view of the city


----------



## Aztecgoddess

As usual amazing pictures, thank you Jesús


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Actopan Hidalgo

Downtown
Centro










San Miguel Hill
Cerro San Miguel










Construction store
Tienda de construcción










Contaminated river
Rio contaminado










Church entrance
Entrada a iglesia


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Actopan Hidalgo

Transportation
Transporte










Waterfall and river
Rio y cascada










Waterfall and river
Rio y cascada










School
Escuela










Football Stadium
Estadio de fútbol


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Actopan Hidalgo

Exconvent of San Nicholas Tolentino
Exconvento de San Nicolas de Tolentino 











Exconvent of San Nicholas Tolentino
Ex convento de San Nicolas de Tolentino 











Exconvent of San Nicholas Tolentino
Ex convento de San Nicolas de Tolentino 










Exconvent of San Nicholas Tolentino
Ex convento de San Nicolas de Tolentino 










Exconvent of San Nicholas Tolentino
Ex convento de San Nicolas de Tolentino


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Actopan Hidalgo

Exconvent of San Nicholas Tolentino
Exconvento de San Nicolas de Tolentino











Exconvent of San Nicholas Tolentino
Ex convento de San Nicolas de Tolentino











Exconvent of San Nicholas Tolentino
Ex convento de San Nicolas de Tolentino










Exconvent of San Nicholas Tolentino
Ex convento de San Nicolas de Tolentino










Exconvent of San Nicholas Tolentino
Ex convento de San Nicolas de Tolentino


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Actopan Hidalgo

Exconvent of San Nicholas Tolentino
Exconvento de San Nicolas de Tolentino










Exconvent of San Nicholas Tolentino
Ex convento de San Nicolas de Tolentino











Exconvent of San Nicholas Tolentino
Ex convento de San Nicolas de Tolentino










Exconvent of San Nicholas Tolentino
Ex convento de San Nicolas de Tolentino










Exconvent of San Nicholas Tolentino
Ex convento de San Nicolas de Tolentino


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Actopan Hidalgo

Exconvent of San Nicholas Tolentino
Exconvento de San Nicolas de Tolentino










Exconvent of San Nicholas Tolentino
Ex convento de San Nicolas de Tolentino











Exconvent of San Nicholas Tolentino
Ex convento de San Nicolas de Tolentino










Exconvent of San Nicholas Tolentino
Ex convento de San Nicolas de Tolentino










Exconvent of San Nicholas Tolentino
Ex convento de San Nicolas de Tolentino


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Actopan Hidalgo

Panoramic view
Vista panoramica










Exconvent of San Nicholas Tolentino
Ex convento de San Nicolas de Tolentino











Exconvent of San Nicholas Tolentino
Ex convento de San Nicolas de Tolentino










Exconvent of San Nicholas Tolentino
Ex convento de San Nicolas de Tolentino










Exconvent of San Nicholas Tolentino
Ex convento de San Nicolas de Tolentino


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Actopan Hidalgo

Exconvent of San Nicholas Tolentino
Ex convento de San Nicolas de Tolentino











Exconvent of San Nicholas Tolentino
Ex convento de San Nicolas de Tolentino










Exconvent of San Nicholas Tolentino
Ex convento de San Nicolas de Tolentino










Exconvent of San Nicholas Tolentino
Ex convento de San Nicolas de Tolentino










Street in Actopan
Calle en Actopan


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Actopan Hidalgo

Rocky formations
Formaciones rocosas 










Rocky formations
Formaciones rocosas 










Rocky formations
Formaciones rocosas 










Rocky formations
Formaciones rocosas 










Rocky formations
Formaciones rocosas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Actopan Hidalgo

Rocky formations
Formaciones rocosas










Rocky formations
Formaciones rocosas










Rocky formations
Formaciones rocosas










Rocky formations
Formaciones rocosas










Rocky formations
Formaciones rocosas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Actopan Hidalgo


Rocky formations
Formaciones rocosas










Rocky formations
Formaciones rocosas










Rocky formations
Formaciones rocosas










Snacks corn on the cob in a fair
Antojitos elotes cocidos en la feria










A modern home 
Casa moderna


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Actopan Hidalgo

Church
Iglesia 










Church
Iglesia 










Church
Iglesia 










Church
Iglesia 










Church
Iglesia


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Actopan Hidalgo

Landscape 
Panorama










Landscape 
Panorama










Landscape 
Panorama










Landscape 
Panorama










Landscape 
Panorama


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Actopan Hidalgo

Landscape
Panorama










Landscape
Panorama










Landscape
Panorama










Landscape
Panorama










Landscape
Panorama


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Actopan Hidalgo

Landscape
Panorama










Landscape
Panorama










Landscape
Panorama










Landscape
Panorama










Landscape
Panorama


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Actopan Hidalgo

Mural in Open Chapel
Mural en Capilla Abierta










Mural in Open Chapel
Mural en Capilla Abierta










Mural in Open Chapel
Mural en Capilla Abierta










Mural in Open Chapel
Mural en Capilla Abierta










Mural in Open Chapel
Mural en Capilla Abierta


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Actopan Hidalgo

The Romantic Tower of Actopan
Torre Románica de Actopan










The Romantic Tower of Actopan
Torre Románica de Actopan










The Romantic Tower of Actopan
Torre Románica de Actopan










The Romantic Tower of Actopan
Torre Románica de Actopan










The Romantic Tower of Actopan
Torre Románica de Actopan


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Actopan Hidalgo

The Romantic Tower of Actopan
Torre Románica de Actopan










The Romantic Tower of Actopan
Torre Románica de Actopan










The Romantic Tower of Actopan
Torre Románica de Actopan










The Romantic Tower of Actopan
Torre Románica de Actopan










Tomato plants
Plantas de tomate


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Actopan Hidalgo

Sunset 
Puesta de sol










Sunset 
Puesta de sol










Sunset 
Puesta de sol










Sunset 
Puesta de sol










Sunset 
Puesta de sol


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Actopan Hidalgo

Panoramic view 
Vista panoramica










Panoramic view 
Vista panoramica










Panoramic view 
Vista panoramica










Panoramic view 
Vista panoramica










Panoramic view 
Vista panoramica


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Actopan Hidalgo

Auto parts
Refraccionaria










Marmoles Park
Parque Marmoles










Pedestrian bridge
Puente peatonal










City hall
Presidencia municipal










Actopan River
Rio Actopan


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Cuernavaca Morelos, The city of the "Eternal Spring" "La Ciudad de la Eterna Primavera"

Superama
Superam










A palm tree at the entrance of the city
Palama en la entrada a la ciudad











Mall
Centro comercial










Liverpool in a mall
Liverpool en centro comercial










Swap meet
Tianguis


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Cuernavaca Morelos, The city of the "Eternal Spring" "La Ciudad de la Eterna Primavera"

English School
Escuela de Ingles










Las Bisas Center
Centro Las Brisas










An old building on the corner
Edificio antiguo en la esquina










Church in Cuernavaca
Iglesia en Cuernavaca










Church in Cuernavaca
Iglesia en Cuernavaca


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Cuernavaca Morelos, The city of the "Eternal Spring" "La Ciudad de la Eterna Primavera"

Buildings built in the XIX Century 
Edificios construidos en el siglo XIX










Buildings built in the XIX Century 
Edificios construidos en el siglo XIX










Church in Cuernavaca
Iglesia en Cuernavaca










Church in Cuernavaca
Iglesia en Cuernavaca











Tourist bus
Autobus turistico


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Cuernavaca Morelos, "The City of the Eternal Spring" "La Ciudad de la Eterna Primavera"

Vehicular bridge in the city
Puente vehicular en la ciudad










Narrow street in downton
Calle angosta en el centro










Church on the other side of the park
Iglesia al otro lado del parque










Museum 
Museo










Iglesia
Church


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México City
Ciudad de México

MacDonalds Restaurant 
Restaurant MacDonalds










MacDonalds Restaurant 
Restaurant MacDonalds










MacDonalds Restaurant 
Restaurant MacDonalds










MacDonalds Restaurant 
Restaurant MacDonalds










MacDonalds Restaurant 
Restaurant MacDonalds


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México City
Ciudad de México

MacDonalds Restaurant
Restaurant MacDonalds










Sandwishes restaurant
Restaurant de sandwiches










Taco restaurant
Restaurant de tacos










Actopán Restaurant 
Restaurant Actopán










Tlaquepaque Restaurant
Restaurant Tlaquepaque


----------



## peck

*Mexico City*


The photos are from the album:http://www.flickr.com/groups/mexicodf/


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Cuernavaca Morelos, "The City of the Eternal Spring" "La Ciudad de la Eterna Primavera"

Basket salesman
Vendedor de canastas










Landscape
Panoramica










Landscape
Panoramica











Bubbless salesman
Vendedor de burbujas










Church Tower
Cupula de iglesia


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Cuernavaca Morelos, "The City of the Eternal Spring" "La Ciudad de la Eterna Primavera"

Teopanzolco pyramid
Piramide de Teopanzolco










Tourist patrol
Patrulla turisticahttp://img404.imageshack.us/img404/8773/patrulladeturismo.jpg

Palm trees in a park
Palmas en un parque de la ciudad










Cortez castle
Castillo de Cortez










Cortez castle
Castillo de Cortez










Diego de Rivera Mural
Mural de Diego de Riverahttp://img9.imageshack.us/img9/2788/muraldediegoderivera.jpg


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Cuernavaca Morelos, "The City of the Eternal Spring" "La Ciudad de la Eterna Primavera"

Diego de Rivera Mural
Mural de Diego de Rivera










Zapata's statue
Estatua a Zapata










Markwt swapmeet
Tianguis en el mercado










Church Tower
Cupula de iglesia










Teopanzolco pyramid
Piramide de Teopanzolco


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Cuernavaca Morelos, "The City of the Eternal Spring" "La Ciudad de la Eterna Primavera"

The Patron Saint of México the Virgin of Guadalupe
La Santa Patrona de México la Virgen de Guadalupe










Residential area
Area residencial










Residential area
Area residencial










Hills surrounding Cuernavaca seen from Acapulco-México City Highway
Colinas cercas de Cuernavaca vistas desde carreterea Acapulco-Ciudad de México










Chucha on the other side of the park
Iglesia el cruzar el parque


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Cuernavaca Morelos, "The City of the Eternal Spring" "La Ciudad de la Eterna Primavera"

Arches in narrow street
Arcos en calle estrecha










Arriving at the city
Llegando a la ciudad










Arriving at the city
Llegando a la ciudad











Library April 17
Biblioteca 17 de Abril











Boulevard at the entrance to the city
Boulevard a la entrada de la ciudad


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Cuernavaca Morelos, "The City of the Eternal Spring" "La Ciudad de la Eterna Primavera"

Cortez Palace
Palacio de Cortez










Cortez Palace
Palacio de Cortez










Cortez Palace
Palacio de Cortez










Cortez Palace
Palacio de Cortez











Cortez Palace Mural by Diego de Riviera 
Palacio de Cortez Mural por Diego de Riviera


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Cuernavaca Morelos, "The City of the Eternal Spring" "La Ciudad de la Eterna Primavera"

Cortez Palace
Palacio de Cortez










Cortez Palace
Palacio de Cortez










Cortez Palace
Palacio de Cortez










Cortez Palace
Palacio de Cortez











Cortez Palace Mural by Diego de Riviera
Palacio de Cortez Mural por Diego de Riviera


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Cuernavaca Morelos, "The City of the Eternal Spring" "La Ciudad de la Eterna Primavera"

Cortez Palace
Palacio de Cortez










Cortez Palace
Palacio de Cortez










Cortez Palace
Palacio de Cortez










Cortez Palace
Palacio de Cortez











Cortez Palace 
Palacio de Cortez


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Cuernavaca Morelos, "The City of the Eternal Spring" "La Ciudad de la Eterna Primavera"

Cortez Palace
Palacio de Cortez










Cortez Palace
Palacio de Cortez










Narrow street
Calle angosta










Nightime in the city
Noche en la ciudad










Tourist streetcar
Tranvia turistico


----------



## horrerbaba

mexico always point of beauty and nations.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

It does have a lot of beautiful places


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Cuernavaca Morelos, "The City of the Eternal Spring" "La Ciudad de la Eterna Primavera"


Downtown
Centro 










Swapmeet
Tianguis










Photography school
Escuela de fotografia










Medical clinic and medical supplies
Clinica medica de y de articulos medicinales










Medical clinic and medical supplies
Clinica medica de y de articulos medicinales


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Cuernavaca Morelos, "The City of the Eternal Spring" "La Ciudad de la Eterna Primavera"

Monument and church in downtown
Monumento e iglesia en el centro










Monument in front of Cortez Palace
Monumento frente al Palacio de Cortez











Monument in front of Cortez Palace
Monumento frente al Palacio de Cortez











Monument to 201 Squadron, Mexican pilots that fought with the allies against the Japanese in World War II.
Monumento al Escuadrón 201, grupo de pilotos Mexicanos que combatieron con los Aliados contra Japón durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial.










Melchor Ocampo Park
Parque Melchor Ocampo


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Cuernavaca Morelos, "The City of the Eternal Spring" "La Ciudad de la Eterna Primavera"

Equine monument in a city road
Monumento equino en camino de la ciudad










Equine monument in a city road
Monumento equino en camino de la ciudad











Monument to Morelos
Morelos monument 











Monument to Morelos
Morelos monument 










Monument to Morelos
Morelos monument


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Cuernavaca Morelos, "The City of the Eternal Spring" "La Ciudad de la Eterna Primavera"

Cortez Hacienda
Hacienda de Cortez










Cortez Hacienda
Hacienda de Cortez










Landscape
Panoramica del terreno










Landscape
Panoramica del terreno










Entering the city
Entrando a la ciudad


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Cuernavaca Morelos, "The City of the Eternal Spring" "La Ciudad de la Eterna Primavera"

Teopanzolco Ruins
Ruinas de Teopanzolco










Teopanzolco Ruins
Ruinas de Teopanzolco










Teopanzolco Ruins
Ruinas de Teopanzolco










Teopanzolco Ruins
Ruinas de Teopanzolco










Teopanzolco Ruins
Ruinas de Teopanzolco


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Cuernavaca Morelos, "The City of the Eternal Spring" "La Ciudad de la Eterna Primavera"

Teopanzolco Ruins
Ruinas de Teopanzolco










Teopanzolco Ruins
Ruinas de Teopanzolco










Teopanzolco Ruins
Ruinas de Teopanzolco










Teopanzolco Ruins
Ruinas de Teopanzolco










Teopanzolco Ruins
Ruinas de Teopanzolco


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Cuernavaca Morelos, "The City of the Eternal Spring" "La Ciudad de la Eterna Primavera"

Teopanzolco Ruins
Ruinas de Teopanzolco










Teopanzolco Ruins
Ruinas de Teopanzolco










Teopanzolco Ruins
Ruinas de Teopanzolco










Teopanzolco Ruins
Ruinas de Teopanzolco










Teopanzolco Ruins
Ruinas de Teopanzolco


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Cuernavaca Morelos, "The City of the Eternal Spring" "La Ciudad de la Eterna Primavera"


Teopanzolco Ruins
Ruinas de Teopanzolco










Teopanzolco Ruins
Ruinas de Teopanzolco










Teopanzolco Ruins
Ruinas de Teopanzolco










Teopanzolco Ruins
Ruinas de Teopanzolco










Teopanzolco Ruins
Ruinas de Teopanzolco


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Cuernavaca Morelos, "The City of the Eternal Spring" "La Ciudad de la Eterna Primavera"


Teopanzolco Ruins
Ruinas de Teopanzolco










Teopanzolco Ruins
Ruinas de Teopanzolco










Teopanzolco Ruins
Ruinas de Teopanzolco










Teopanzolco Ruins
Ruinas de Teopanzolco










Teopanzolco Ruins
Ruinas de Teopanzolco


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Cuernavaca Morelos, "The City of the Eternal Spring" "La Ciudad de la Eterna Primavera"


Teopanzolco Ruins
Ruinas de Teopanzolco










Teopanzolco Ruins
Ruinas de Teopanzolco










Teopanzolco Ruins
Ruinas de Teopanzolco










Teopanzolco Ruins
Ruinas de Teopanzolco










Teopanzolco Ruins
Ruinas de Teopanzolco


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Cuernavaca Morelos, "The City of the Eternal Spring" "La Ciudad de la Eterna Primavera"


Teopanzolco Ruins
Ruinas de Teopanzolco










Teopanzolco Ruins
Ruinas de Teopanzolco










Teopanzolco Ruins
Ruinas de Teopanzolco










Teopanzolco Ruins
Ruinas de Teopanzolco










Teopanzolco Ruins
Ruinas de Teopanzolco


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Cuernavaca Morelos, "The City of the Eternal Spring" "La Ciudad de la Eterna Primavera"


Teopanzolco Ruins
Ruinas de Teopanzolco










Teopanzolco Ruins
Ruinas de Teopanzolco










Clock in the plaza
Reloj en la plaza










Gazebo in plaza
Kiosco en la plaza










Children center
Jardín de niños


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Cuernavaca Morelos, "The City of the Eternal Spring" "La Ciudad de la Eterna Primavera"

Fountain in city park
Fuente en parque de la ciudad










Fountain in city park
Fuente en parque de la ciudad










Tecnologico de Monterrey Campus Cuernavaca
Tecnologico de Monterrey Campus Cuernavaca










Tecnologico de Monterrey Campus Cuernavaca
Tecnologico de Monterrey Campus Cuernavaca











Tecnologico de Monterrey Campus Cuernavaca
Tecnologico de Monterrey Campus Cuernavaca


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Cuernavaca Morelos, "The City of the Eternal Spring" "La Ciudad de la Eterna Primavera"

Borda House Courtyard
Patio en Casa Borda










Cortez palace
Palacio de Cortez










Highway to Cuernavaca
Carretera a Cuernavaca










Road to Cuernavaca
Camino a Cuernavaca










Cuernavaca seen fro Acapulco to Mexico City Highway
Cuernavaca vista desde carretera Acapulco a Ciudad de México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Cuernavaca Morelos, "The City of the Eternal Spring" "La Ciudad de la Eterna Primavera"

Diego River Mural
Mural de Diego de Rivera










Dring in the city
Manejando en la ciudad










Driving behind a gas truck 
conduciendo tras un camión de gas










Driving behind a gas truck 
conduciendo tras un camión de gas











Driving towards downtown
Manejando hacia el centro


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Cuernavaca Morelos, "The City of the Eternal Spring" "La Ciudad de la Eterna Primavera"

Gazebo at park
Kiosco en el parque










Pine trees in the mountains
Pinos en las montañas










Residential alley
callejón residencial










Panoramic view
Panoramica










Tezoyuca
Tezoyuca


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa

Teatro de Opera Angela Peralta
Opera House Angela Peralta










Teatro de Opera Angela Peralta
Opera House Angela Peralta










Teatro de Opera Angela Peralta
Opera House Angela Peralta










Teatro de Opera Angela Peralta
Opera House Angela Peralta










Teatro de Opera Angela Peralta
Opera House Angela Peralta










Teatro de Opera Angela Peralta
Opera House Angela Peralta










Teatro de Opera Angela Peralta
Opera House Angela Peralta


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa

Teatro de Opera Angela Peralta
Opera House Angela Peralta










Teatro de Opera Angela Peralta
Opera House Angela Peralta










Teatro de Opera Angela Peralta
Opera House Angela Peralta










Teatro de Opera Angela Peralta
Opera House Angela Peralta










Teatro de Opera Angela Peralta
Opera House Angela Peralta









Teatro de Opera Angela Peralta
Opera House Angela Peralta










Teatro de Opera Angela Peralta
Opera House Angela Peralta


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa

Teatro de Opera Angela Peralta
Opera House Angela Peralta










Teatro de Opera Angela Peralta
Opera House Angela Peralta










Teatro de Opera Angela Peralta
Opera House Angela Peralta










Teatro de Opera Angela Peralta
Opera House Angela Peralta










Teatro de Opera Angela Peralta
Opera House Angela Peralta










Teatro de Opera Angela Peralta
Opera House Angela Peralta










Teatro de Opera Angela Peralta
Opera House Angela Peralta


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa

Teatro de Opera Angela Peralta
Opera House Angela Peralta










Teatro de Opera Angela Peralta
Opera House Angela Peralta










Teatro de Opera Angela Peralta
Opera House Angela Peralta










Teatro de Opera Angela Peralta
Opera House Angela Peralta










Teatro de Opera Angela Peralta
Opera House Angela Peralta










Teatro de Opera Angela Peralta
Opera House Angela Peralta










Teatro de Opera Angela Peralta
Opera House Angela Peralta


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa

Teatro de Opera Angela Peralta
Opera House Angela Peralta










Teatro de Opera Angela Peralta
Opera House Angela Peralta










Teatro de Opera Angela Peralta
Opera House Angela Peralta










Teatro de Opera Angela Peralta
Opera House Angela Peralta











Teatro de Opera Angela Peralta
Opera House Angela Peralta










Teatro de Opera Angela Peralta
Opera House Angela Peralta










Teatro de Opera Angela Peralta
Opera House Angela Peralta


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa

Teatro de Opera Angela Peralta
Opera House Angela Peralta










Teatro de Opera Angela Peralta
Opera House Angela Peralta










Teatro de Opera Angela Peralta
Opera House Angela Peralta










Teatro de Opera Angela Peralta
Opera House Angela Peralta











Teatro de Opera Angela Peralta
Opera House Angela Peralta










Teatro de Opera Angela Peralta
Opera House Angela Peralta










Teatro de Opera Angela Peralta
Opera House Angela Peralta


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa

Teatro de Opera Angela Peralta
Opera House Angela Peralta










Teatro de Opera Angela Peralta
Opera House Angela Peralta










Teatro de Opera Angela Peralta
Opera House Angela Peralta










Teatro de Opera Angela Peralta
Opera House Angela Peralta











Teatro de Opera Angela Peralta
Opera House Angela Peralta










Teatro de Opera Angela Peralta
Opera House Angela Peralta










Teatro de Opera Angela Peralta
Opera House Angela Peralta


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa

Teatro de Opera Angela Peralta
Opera House Angela Peralta










Teatro de Opera Angela Peralta
Opera House Angela Peralta










Teatro de Opera Angela Peralta
Opera House Angela Peralta










Teatro de Opera Angela Peralta
Opera House Angela Peralta











Teatro de Opera Angela Peralta
Opera House Angela Peralta










Teatro de Opera Angela Peralta
Opera House Angela Peralta










Teatro de Opera Angela Peralta
Opera House Angela Peralta


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa

Mazatlan's Fauna
Fauna Mazatleca










Mazatlan's Fauna
Fauna Mazatleca










Mazatlan's Fauna
Fauna Mazatleca










Mazatlan's Fauna
Fauna Mazatleca










Mazatlan's Fauna
Fauna Mazatleca










Mazatlan's Fauna
Fauna Mazatleca










Mazatlan's Fauna
Fauna Mazatleca


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa

Mazatlan's Fauna
Fauna Mazatleca










Mazatlan's Fauna
Fauna Mazatleca










Mazatlan's Fauna
Fauna Mazatleca










Mazatlan's Fauna
Fauna Mazatleca










Mazatlan's Fauna
Fauna Mazatleca










Mazatlan's Fauna
Fauna Mazatleca










Mazatlan's Fauna
Fauna Mazatleca


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa

Mazatlan's Fauna
Fauna Mazatleca










Mazatlan's Fauna
Fauna Mazatleca










Mazatlan's Fauna
Fauna Mazatleca










Mazatlan's Fauna
Fauna Mazatleca










Mazatlan's Fauna
Fauna Mazatleca










Mazatlan's Fauna
Fauna Mazatleca










Mazatlan's Fauna
Fauna Mazatleca










Mazatlan's Fauna
Fauna Mazatleca


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa

Mazatlan's Fauna
Fauna Mazatleca










Mazatlan's Fauna
Fauna Mazatleca










Mazatlan's Fauna
Fauna Mazatleca










Mazatlan's Fauna
Fauna Mazatleca










Mazatlan's Fauna
Fauna Mazatleca










Mazatlan's Fauna
Fauna Mazatleca










Mazatlan's Fauna
Fauna Mazatleca


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa

Mazatlan's Fauna
Fauna Mazatleca










Mazatlan's Fauna
Fauna Mazatleca










Mazatlan's Fauna
Fauna Mazatleca










Mazatlan's Fauna
Fauna Mazatleca










Mazatlan's Fauna
Fauna Mazatleca










Mazatlan's Fauna
Fauna Mazatleca


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa


Diver in Plaza Taboada in Paseo Claussen
Clavadista en la Plaza Taboada en Paseo Claussen 










Diver in Plaza Taboada in Paseo Claussen
Clavadista en la Plaza Taboada en Paseo Claussen 










Diver in Plaza Taboada in Paseo Claussen
Clavadista en la Plaza Taboada en Paseo Claussen 










Diver in Plaza Taboada in Paseo Claussen
Clavadista en la Plaza Taboada en Paseo Claussen 










Diver in Plaza Taboada in Paseo Claussen
Clavadista en la Plaza Taboada en Paseo Claussen 










Diver in Plaza Taboada in Paseo Claussen
Clavadista en la Plaza Taboada en Paseo Claussen 










Diver in Plaza Taboada in Paseo Claussen
Clavadista en la Plaza Taboada en Paseo Claussen 










Diver in Plaza Taboada in Paseo Claussen
Clavadista en la Plaza Taboada en Paseo Claussen


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa


Diver in Plaza Taboada in Paseo Claussen
Clavadista en la Plaza Taboada en Paseo Claussen










Diver in Plaza Taboada in Paseo Claussen
Clavadista en la Plaza Taboada en Paseo Claussen











Diver in Plaza Taboada in Paseo Claussen
Clavadista en la Plaza Taboada en Paseo Claussen











Diver in Plaza Taboada in Paseo Claussen
Clavadista en la Plaza Taboada en Paseo Claussen










Diver in Plaza Taboada in Paseo Claussen
Clavadista en la Plaza Taboada en Paseo Claussen










Diver in Plaza Taboada in Paseo Claussen
Clavadista en la Plaza Taboada en Paseo Claussen










Diver in Plaza Taboada in Paseo Claussen
Clavadista en la Plaza Taboada en Paseo Claussen










Diver in Plaza Taboada in Paseo Claussen
Clavadista en la Plaza Taboada en Paseo Claussen


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa


Diver in Plaza Taboada in Paseo Claussen
Clavadista en la Plaza Taboada en Paseo Claussen










Diver in Plaza Taboada in Paseo Claussen
Clavadista en la Plaza Taboada en Paseo Claussen











Diver in Plaza Taboada in Paseo Claussen
Clavadista en la Plaza Taboada en Paseo Claussen











Diver in Plaza Taboada in Paseo Claussen
Clavadista en la Plaza Taboada en Paseo Claussen










Diver in Plaza Taboada in Paseo Claussen
Clavadista en la Plaza Taboada en Paseo Claussen










Diver in Plaza Taboada in Paseo Claussen
Clavadista en la Plaza Taboada en Paseo Claussen










Diver in Plaza Taboada in Paseo Claussen
Clavadista en la Plaza Taboada en Paseo Claussen










Diver in Plaza Taboada in Paseo Claussen
Clavadista en la Plaza Taboada en Paseo Claussen


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa


Diver in Plaza Taboada in Paseo Claussen
Clavadista en la Plaza Taboada en Paseo Claussen










Diver in Plaza Taboada in Paseo Claussen
Clavadista en la Plaza Taboada en Paseo Claussen











Diver in Plaza Taboada in Paseo Claussen
Clavadista en la Plaza Taboada en Paseo Claussen











Diver in Plaza Taboada in Paseo Claussen
Clavadista en la Plaza Taboada en Paseo Claussen










Diver in Plaza Taboada in Paseo Claussen
Clavadista en la Plaza Taboada en Paseo Claussen










Diver in Plaza Taboada in Paseo Claussen
Clavadista en la Plaza Taboada en Paseo Claussen










Diver in Plaza Taboada in Paseo Claussen
Clavadista en la Plaza Taboada en Paseo Claussen










Diver in Plaza Taboada in Paseo Claussen
Clavadista en la Plaza Taboada en Paseo Claussen


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa


Diver in Plaza Taboada in Paseo Claussen
Clavadista en la Plaza Taboada en Paseo Claussen










Diver in Plaza Taboada in Paseo Claussen
Clavadista en la Plaza Taboada en Paseo Claussen











Diver in Plaza Taboada in Paseo Claussen
Clavadista en la Plaza Taboada en Paseo Claussen











Diver in Plaza Taboada in Paseo Claussen
Clavadista en la Plaza Taboada en Paseo Claussen










Diver in Plaza Taboada in Paseo Claussen
Clavadista en la Plaza Taboada en Paseo Claussen










Diver in Plaza Taboada in Paseo Claussen
Clavadista en la Plaza Taboada en Paseo Claussen










Diver in Plaza Taboada in Paseo Claussen
Clavadista en la Plaza Taboada en Paseo Claussen


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa


Diver in Plaza Taboada in Paseo Claussen
Clavadista en la Plaza Taboada en Paseo Claussen










Diver in Plaza Taboada in Paseo Claussen
Clavadista en la Plaza Taboada en Paseo Claussen











Diver in Plaza Taboada in Paseo Claussen
Clavadista en la Plaza Taboada en Paseo Claussen











Diver in Plaza Taboada in Paseo Claussen
Clavadista en la Plaza Taboada en Paseo Claussen










Diver in Plaza Taboada in Paseo Claussen
Clavadista en la Plaza Taboada en Paseo Claussen










Diver in Plaza Taboada in Paseo Claussen
Clavadista en la Plaza Taboada en Paseo Claussen










Diver in Plaza Taboada in Paseo Claussen
Clavadista en la Plaza Taboada en Paseo Claussen










Diver in Plaza Taboada in Paseo Claussen
Clavadista en la Plaza Taboada en Paseo Claussen


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa

Plaza Taboada in Paseo Claussen
Plaza Taboada en Paseo Claussen










Plaza Taboada in Paseo Claussen
Plaza Taboada en Paseo Claussen











Taboada in Paseo Claussen
Plaza Taboada en Paseo Claussen











Plaza Taboada in Paseo Claussen
Plaza Taboada en Paseo Claussen










Plaza Taboada in Paseo Claussen
Plaza Taboada en Paseo Claussen










Plaza Taboada in Paseo Claussen
Plaza Taboada en Paseo Claussen










Plaza Taboada in Paseo Claussen
Plaza Taboada en Paseo Claussen










Plaza Taboada in Paseo Claussen
Plaza Taboada en Paseo Claussen











Plaza Taboada in Paseo Claussen
Plaza Taboada en Paseo Claussen


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa

Plaza Taboada in Paseo Claussen
Plaza Taboada en Paseo Claussen










Plaza Taboada in Paseo Claussen
Plaza Taboada en Paseo Claussen











Taboada in Paseo Claussen
Plaza Taboada en Paseo Claussen











Plaza Taboada in Paseo Claussen
Plaza Taboada en Paseo Claussen










Plaza Taboada in Paseo Claussen
Plaza Taboada en Paseo Claussen










Plaza Taboada in Paseo Claussen
Plaza Taboada en Paseo Claussen










Plaza Taboada in Paseo Claussen
Plaza Taboada en Paseo Claussen










Plaza Taboada in Paseo Claussen
Plaza Taboada en Paseo Claussen











Plaza Taboada in Paseo Claussen
Plaza Taboada en Paseo Claussen


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa

Cathedral
Catedral










Cathedral
Catedral










Cathedral
Catedral










Cathedral
Catedral










Cathedral
Catedral










Cathedral
Catedral










Cathedral
Catedral










Cathedral
Catedral


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa

Cathedral
Catedral










Cathedral
Catedral










Cathedral
Catedral










Cathedral
Catedral










Cathedral
Catedral










Cathedral
Catedral










Cathedral
Catedral










Cathedral
Catedral


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa

Cathedral
Catedral










Cathedral
Catedral










Cathedral
Catedral










Cathedral
Catedral










Cathedral
Catedral










Cathedral
Catedral










Cathedral
Catedral










Cathedral
Catedral


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa


Caves under the once island, until it was connected to the mainland, the island is located under the lighthouse. Here the pirates under Sir Frances Drake used to hide after commiting their attacks on the ports, in the 1570's.
Cuevas bajo la que era una isla hasta que se conecto con terra firme, se encuentra bajo el faro. Aqui se escondian los bucaneros bajo las ordenes de Sir Francis Drake en 1570's tras de cometer sus fechorias.










Caves under the once island, until it was connected to the mainland, the island is located under the lighthouse. Here the pirates under Sir Frances Drake used to hide after commiting their attacks on the ports, in the 1570's.
Cuevas bajo la que era una isla hasta que se conecto con terra firme, se encuentra bajo el faro. Aqui se escondian los bucaneros bajo las ordenes de Sir Francis Drake en 1570's tras de cometer sus fechorias.










Caves under the once island, until it was connected to the mainland, the island is located under the lighthouse. Here the pirates under Sir Frances Drake used to hide after commiting their attacks on the ports, in the 1570's.
Cuevas bajo la que era una isla hasta que se conecto con terra firme, se encuentra bajo el faro. Aqui se escondian los bucaneros bajo las ordenes de Sir Francis Drake en 1570's tras de cometer sus fechorias.










Caves under the once island, until it was connected to the mainland, the island is located under the lighthouse. Here the pirates under Sir Frances Drake used to hide after commiting their attacks on the ports, in the 1570's.
Cuevas bajo la que era una isla hasta que se conecto con terra firme, se encuentra bajo el faro. Aqui se escondian los bucaneros bajo las ordenes de Sir Francis Drake en 1570's tras de cometer sus fechorias.










Caves under the once island, until it was connected to the mainland, the island is located under the lighthouse. Here the pirates under Sir Frances Drake used to hide after commiting their attacks on the ports, in the 1570's.
Cuevas bajo la que era una isla hasta que se conecto con terra firme, se encuentra bajo el faro. Aqui se escondian los bucaneros bajo las ordenes de Sir Francis Drake en 1570's tras de cometer sus fechorias.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa


Caves under the once island, until it was connected to the mainland, the island is located under the lighthouse. Here the pirates under Sir Frances Drake used to hide after commiting their attacks on the ports, in the 1570's.
Cuevas bajo la que era una isla hasta que se conecto con terra firme, se encuentra bajo el faro. Aqui se escondian los bucaneros bajo las ordenes de Sir Francis Drake en 1570's tras de cometer sus fechorias.










Caves under the once island, until it was connected to the mainland, the island is located under the lighthouse. Here the pirates under Sir Frances Drake used to hide after commiting their attacks on the ports, in the 1570's.
Cuevas bajo la que era una isla hasta que se conecto con terra firme, se encuentra bajo el faro. Aqui se escondian los bucaneros bajo las ordenes de Sir Francis Drake en 1570's tras de cometer sus fechorias.










Panoramic View of Mazatlán
Vista panoramic de Mazatlán










Panoramic View of Mazatlán
Vista panoramic de Mazatlán










Panoramic View of Mazatlán
Vista panoramic de Mazatlán


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa

Panoramic View of Mazatlán
Vista panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View of Mazatlán
Vista panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View of Mazatlán
Vista panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View of Mazatlán
Vista panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View of Mazatlán
Vista panoramica de Mazatlán


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa

Panoramic View of Mazatlán
Vista panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View of Mazatlán
Vista panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View of Mazatlán
Vista panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View of Mazatlán
Vista panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View of Mazatlán
Vista panoramica de Mazatlán


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa

Panoramic View of Mazatlán
Vista panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View of Mazatlán
Vista panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View of Mazatlán
Vista panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View of Mazatlán
Vista panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View of Mazatlán
Vista panoramica de Mazatlán


----------



## Salazar Rick

Excelente trabajo Jesús, muchas gracias por tu esfuerzo d mantener estos temas siempre a la vista d todos y descubrir úno d los países mas bellos... México.

Todo el material es tuyo
?


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

El 99%, mis fotos son una colección de muchos años de visitas a lugares de México y Estados Unidos.


----------



## koolio

Great pictures man. Mexico is a beautiful country.

By the way, can you post some pictures of city of Monterrey, Nuevo Leon? Heard some great things about the city from a friend who is from there. Want to see whether she was over-selling the city or not lol.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

There are close to 400 pictures of Monterrey in this page, thank you for your kind words.

Check pages 10 to 11 and 166 to 170 there you will find plenty of pictures.


----------



## koolio

Thank you very much. I'm getting through it right now.

Edit: Just saw them. Looks like a very clean city! The ITESM campus where my friend is studying looks outstanding as well. Hope to visit it soon!


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

It is a clean city, is the third largest city of México, and is also the center of the Mexican heavy industry. You can call Monterrey the Pittsburgh of México.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa

Panoramic View of Mazatlán
Vista panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View of Mazatlán
Vista panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View of Mazatlán
Vista panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View of Mazatlán
Vista panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View of Mazatlán
Vista panoramica de Mazatlán


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa

Panoramic View of Mazatlán
Vista panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View of Mazatlán
Vista panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View of Mazatlán
Vista panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View of Mazatlán
Vista panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View of Mazatlán
Vista panoramica de Mazatlán


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa

Panoramic View of Mazatlán
Vista panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View of Mazatlán
Vista panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View of Mazatlán
Vista panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View of Mazatlán
Vista panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View of Mazatlán
Vista panoramica de Mazatlán


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa

Panoramic View of Mazatlán
Vista panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View of Mazatlán
Vista panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View of Mazatlán
Vista panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View of Mazatlán
Vista panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View of Mazatlán
Vista panoramica de Mazatlán


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa

Panoramic View of Mazatlán
Vista panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View of Mazatlán
Vista panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View of Mazatlán
Vista panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View of Mazatlán
Vista panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View of Mazatlán
Vista panoramica de Mazatlán


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa

Mazatlán Airport
Aeropuerto de Mazatlán










Mazatlán Airport
Aeropuerto de Mazatlán










Mazatlán Airport
Aeropuerto de Mazatlán










Mazatlán Airport
Aeropuerto de Mazatlán










Mazatlán Airport
Aeropuerto de Mazatlán


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa

Mazatlán Airport
Aeropuerto de Mazatlán










Mazatlán Airport
Aeropuerto de Mazatlán










Mazatlán Airport
Aeropuerto de Mazatlán










Mazatlán Airport
Aeropuerto de Mazatlán










Mazatlán Airport
Aeropuerto de Mazatlán


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa

Entrance to the Mazatlán Airport
Entradada al Aeropuerto de Mazatlán










Mazatlán Airport
Aeropuerto de Mazatlán










Mazatlán Airport
Aeropuerto de Mazatlán










Mazatlán Airport
Aeropuerto de Mazatlán










Panoramic View of Mazatlán
Vista panoramica de Mazatlán


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa

Street salesman
Vendedor ambulante 










Street salesman
Vendedor ambulante 










Street salesman
Vendedor ambulante 










Street salesman
Vendedor ambulante 










Street salesman
Vendedor ambulante


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa

Street salesman
Vendedor ambulante










Street salesman
Vendedor ambulante










Street salesman
Vendedor ambulante










Street salesman
Vendedor ambulante










Street salesman
Vendedor ambulant


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa

Street salesman
Vendedor ambulante










Street salesman
Vendedor ambulante










Street salesman
Vendedor ambulante










Street salesman
Vendedor ambulante










Street salesman
Vendedor ambulant


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa

Street salesman
Vendedor ambulante










Street salesman
Vendedor ambulante










Street salesman
Vendedor ambulante










Street salesman
Vendedor ambulante










Street salesman
Vendedor ambulant


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa

Street salesman
Vendedor ambulante










Street salesman
Vendedor ambulante










Street salesman
Vendedor ambulante










Street salesman
Vendedor ambulante










Street salesman
Vendedor ambulant


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa

Street salesman
Vendedor ambulante










Street salesman
Vendedor ambulante










Street salesman
Vendedor ambulante










Street salesman
Vendedor ambulante










Street salesman
Vendedor ambulant


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa

Cliff homes
Casas en los acantilados










Cliff homes
Casas en los acantilados










Cliff homes
Casas en los acantilados










Cliff homes
Casas en los acantilados










Cliff homes
Casas en los acantilados


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa

Cliff homes
Casas en los acantilados










Cliff homes
Casas en los acantilados










Cliff homes
Casas en los acantilados










Bridge on the Cliff 
Puente en los acantilado










Bridge on the Cliff 
Puente en los acantilados


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa

Cliff homes
Casas en los acantilados










Cliff homes
Casas en los acantilados










Cliff homes
Casas en los acantilados










Bridge on the Cliff
Puente en los acantilado










Bridge on the Cliff
Puente en los acantilados


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa

Cliff homes
Casas en los acantilados










Cliff homes
Casas en los acantilados










Cliff homes
Casas en los acantilados










Cliff homes
Casas en los acantilados










Cliff homes
Casas en los acantilados


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa

Cliff homes
Casas en los acantilados










Cliff homes
Casas en los acantilados










Cliff homes
Casas en los acantilados










Cliff homes
Casas en los acantilados










Cliff homes
Casas en los acantilados


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa

Cliff homes
Casas en los acantilados










Cliff homes
Casas en los acantilados










Cliff homes
Casas en los acantilados










Cliff homes
Casas en los acantilados










Cliff homes
Casas en los acantilados


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa

Cliff homes
Casas en los acantilados










Cliff homes
Casas en los acantilados










Cliff homes
Casas en los acantilados










Cliff homes
Casas en los acantilados










Cliff homes
Casas en los acantilados


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa

Cliff homes
Casas en los acantilados










Cliff homes
Casas en los acantilados










Cliff homes
Casas en los acantilados










Cliff homes
Casas en los acantilados










Cliff homes
Casas en los acantilados


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa

Cliff homes
Casas en los acantilados










Cliff homes
Casas en los acantilados










Cliff homes
Casas en los acantilados










Cliff homes
Casas en los acantilados










Cliff homes
Casas en los acantilados










Colegio del Pacifico in the Cliffs
Colegio del pacifico en los acantilados


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa

Cliff homes
Casas en los acantilados










Cliff homes
Casas en los acantilados












Cliff homes
Casas en los acantilados











Colegio del Pacifico in the Cliffs
Colegio del pacifico en los acantilados











Colegio del Pacifico in the Cliffs
Colegio del pacifico en los acantilados


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa

Cliff homes
Casas en los acantilados










Cliff homes
Casas en los acantilados












Cliff homes
Casas en los acantilados











Colegio del Pacifico in the Cliffs
Colegio del pacifico en los acantilados











Colegio del Pacifico in the Cliffs
Colegio del pacifico en los acantilados


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa

Surfers taking advantage of the big waves
surfers aprovechando la olas grandes










Surfers taking advantage of the big waves
surfers aprovechando la olas grandes










Surfers taking advantage of the big waves
surfers aprovechando la olas grandes










Sailboats in the Mazatlán waters
Veleros en las aguas de Mazatlán










Sailboats in the Mazatlán waters
Veleros en las aguas de Mazatlán


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa

Sailboats in the Mazatlán waters
Veleros en las aguas de Mazatlán










Sailboats in the Mazatlán waters
Veleros en las aguas de Mazatlán










Sailboats in the Mazatlán waters
Veleros en las aguas de Mazatlán










Sailboats in the Mazatlán waters
Veleros en las aguas de Mazatlán










Sailboats in the Mazatlán waters
Veleros en las aguas de Mazatlán


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa

Sailboats in the Mazatlán waters
Veleros en las aguas de Mazatlán










Sailboats in the Mazatlán waters
Veleros en las aguas de Mazatlán










Sailboats in the Mazatlán waters
Veleros en las aguas de Mazatlán










Sailboats in the Mazatlán waters
Veleros en las aguas de Mazatlán










Sailboats in the Mazatlán waters
Veleros en las aguas de Mazatlán


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa

Sailboats in the Mazatlán waters
Veleros en las aguas de Mazatlán










Sailboats in the Mazatlán waters
Veleros en las aguas de Mazatlán










Sailboats in the Mazatlán waters
Veleros en las aguas de Mazatlán










Sailboats in the Mazatlán waters
Veleros en las aguas de Mazatlán










Sailboats in the Mazatlán waters
Veleros en las aguas de Mazatlán


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa


Mazatlán airport
Aeropuerto de Mazatlán










Flying over Mazatlán
Volando sobre Mazatlán












Flying over Mazatlán
Volando sobre Mazatlán










Flying over Mazatlán
Volando sobre Mazatlán











Flying over Sinaloa towards Mazatlán
Volando sobre Sinaloa rumbo a Mazatlán


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa


Mazatlán airport
Aeropuerto de Mazatlán










Flying over Mazatlán
Volando sobre Mazatlán












Flying over Mazatlán
Volando sobre Mazatlán










Mazatlán airport
Aeropuerto de Mazatlán










Flying over Sinaloa towards Mazatlán
Volando sobre Sinaloa rumbo a Mazatlán


----------



## italiano_pellicano

dangerous country


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Purtroppo la mafia messicana è rilevata che cosa il Cosa Nostra ha iniziato


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa


Mazatlán airport
Aeropuerto de Mazatlán










Flying over Mazatlán
Volando sobre Mazatlán











Flying over Mazatlán
Volando sobre Mazatlán










Mazatlán airport
Aeropuerto de Mazatlán










Flying over Sinaloa towards Mazatlán
Volando sobre Sinaloa rumbo a Mazatlán


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa


Mazatlán airport
Aeropuerto de Mazatlán











Mazatlán airport
Aeropuerto de Mazatlán











Flying over Mazatlán
Volando sobre Mazatlán










Mazatlán airport
Aeropuerto de Mazatlán










Flying over Sinaloa towards Mazatlán
Volando sobre Sinaloa rumbo a Mazatlán


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa


Mazatlán airport
Aeropuerto de Mazatlán











Mazatlán airport
Aeropuerto de Mazatlán











Flying over Mazatlán
Volando sobre Mazatlán











Flying over Mazatlán
Volando sobre Mazatlán










Flying over Sinaloa towards Mazatlán
Volando sobre Sinaloa rumbo a Mazatlán


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa


Mazatlán airport
Aeropuerto de Mazatlán











Mazatlán airport
Aeropuerto de Mazatlán











Flying over Mazatlán
Volando sobre Mazatlán











Flying over Mazatlán
Volando sobre Mazatlán










Flying over Sinaloa towards Mazatlán
Volando sobre Sinaloa rumbo a Mazatlán


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa


Mazatlán airport
Aeropuerto de Mazatlán










Mazatlán airport
Aeropuerto de Mazatlán










Mazatlán airport
Aeropuerto de Mazatlán










Mazatlán airport
Aeropuerto de Mazatlán











Mazatlán airport
Aeropuerto de Mazatlán


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa


Mazatlán airport
Aeropuerto de Mazatlán











Flying over Sinaloa towards Mazatlán
Volando sobre Sinaloa rumbo a Mazatlán










Flying over Mazatlán
Volando sobre Mazatlán










Flying over Mazatlán
Volando sobre Mazatlán












Mazatlán airport
Aeropuerto de Mazatlán










Mazatlán airport
Aeropuerto de Mazatlán










Mazatlán airport
Aeropuerto de Mazatlán










Mazatlán airport
Aeropuerto de Mazatlán


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa


Mazatlán airport
Aeropuerto de Mazatlán











Mazatlán airport
Aeropuerto de Mazatlán










Mazatlán airport
Aeropuerto de Mazatlán










Mazatlán airport
Aeropuerto de Mazatlán












Mazatlán airport
Aeropuerto de Mazatlán










Mazatlán airport
Aeropuerto de Mazatlán










Mazatlán airport
Aeropuerto de Mazatlán


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa

Sunset in Mazatlán
Puesta del sol Mazatleca










Sunset in Mazatlán
Puesta del sol Mazatleca










Sunset in Mazatlán
Puesta del sol Mazatleca










Sunset in Mazatlán
Puesta del sol Mazatleca










Panoramic View of the city-port of Mazatlán
Vista panoramica de la ciudad porteña de Mazatlán


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa

Sunset in Mazatlán
Puesta del sol Mazatleca










Sunset in Mazatlán
Puesta del sol Mazatleca










Sunset in Mazatlán
Puesta del sol Mazatleca










Sunset in Mazatlán
Puesta del sol Mazatleca










Sunset in Mazatlán
Puesta del sol Mazatleca


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa

Sunset in Mazatlán
Puesta del sol Mazatleca










Sunset in Mazatlán
Puesta del sol Mazatleca










Sunset in Mazatlán
Puesta del sol Mazatleca










Sunset in Mazatlán
Puesta del sol Mazatleca










Sunset in Mazatlán
Puesta del sol Mazatleca


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa

Sunset in Mazatlán
Puesta del sol Mazatleca










Sunset in Mazatlán
Puesta del sol Mazatleca










Sunset in Mazatlán
Puesta del sol Mazatleca










Sunset in Mazatlán
Puesta del sol Mazatleca










Sunset in Mazatlán
Puesta del sol Mazatleca


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa

Sunset in Mazatlán
Puesta del sol Mazatleca










Sunset in Mazatlán
Puesta del sol Mazatleca










Sunset in Mazatlán
Puesta del sol Mazatleca










Sunset in Mazatlán
Puesta del sol Mazatleca










Sunset in Mazatlán
Puesta del sol Mazatleca


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa

Sunset in Mazatlán
Puesta del sol Mazatleca










Sunset in Mazatlán
Puesta del sol Mazatleca










Sunset in Mazatlán
Puesta del sol Mazatleca










Sunset in Mazatlán
Puesta del sol Mazatleca










Sunset in Mazatlán
Puesta del sol Mazatleca


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa

Sunset in Mazatlán
Puesta del sol Mazatleca










Sunset in Mazatlán
Puesta del sol Mazatleca










Sunset in Mazatlán
Puesta del sol Mazatleca










Sunset in Mazatlán
Puesta del sol Mazatleca










Sunset in Mazatlán
Puesta del sol Mazatleca


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa

Sunset in Mazatlán
Puesta del sol Mazatleca










Sunset in Mazatlán
Puesta del sol Mazatleca










Sunset in Mazatlán
Puesta del sol Mazatleca










Sunset in Mazatlán
Puesta del sol Mazatleca










Sunset in Mazatlán
Puesta del sol Mazatleca


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa

Sunset in Mazatlán
Puesta del sol Mazatleca










Sunset in Mazatlán
Puesta del sol Mazatleca










Sunset in Mazatlán
Puesta del sol Mazatleca










Sunset in Mazatlán
Puesta del sol Mazatleca










Sunset in Mazatlán
Puesta del sol Mazatleca


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Ferrdinandmex no veo el porque te altera que nombremos a España la Madre Patria, puesto que fuimos conquistados por ella. Ellos nos legaron el idioma, la religión y el que seamos una nación con mentalidad matriarca. Algo que se inicio con Cortez y la Malinche, por esto más que en otra región nos enfurece que nos mencionen a nuestra progenitora en tonos altisonantes.

Tambien estoy consciente que no solo los peninsulares saquearon nuestros pueblos, esto lo hicieron tanto Inglaterra, Portugal y Francia. 

Respecto a las fotografías que subo de región alguna sección, ya sea de Estados Unidos como México no lo hago al estilo de una agencia de viajes. Estas agrupaciones solo tratan de vender su producto a los clientes, algo que yo no predico. Cuando subo mis fotos incluyo las bellezas artificiales, las bellezas arquitectónicas modernas o historicas, pero también me gusta dar a conocer el lugar tal y como es. No me gusta maquillar el perfil de lugar alguno.

Esto que menciono lo aplico al igual a México que a Estados Unidos, si entras a mi página de lugares de Estados Unidos encontrarás que en lo mismo hice en el municipio en cual radico. He puesto tomas de lo mejor de Los Angeles y lo más bajo socialmente de la misma ciudad.

Mis pegados muestran las ciudades y lugares tal y como son, no como lo muestran nuestras secretarias de turismo.
Saludos.


----------



## A380B747A340B777

Que bueno que no te molesto mi comentario, realmente haces un buen trabajo mostrando al pais tal y como es, las partes turisticas, las habitacionales e industriales, pero nadie sube fotos de alguna parte desagradable, si quieres dar una buena imagen del pais al exterior debes de mostrar lo bonito, Crees que la Secretaria de Turismo pondria imagenes de Ciudad Juarez O Cd. Neza? Obviamente no porque la idea es crear en el "futuro turista" una imagen buena del pais que lo motive a venir al pais. 
Aun asi estoy de acuerdo que subas imagenes de todo tipo, un saludo y felicidades por tu trabajo. Por cierto, los demas usuarios podremos subir fotos de Mexico?


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Si, solo te pido que les pongas titulos para saber adonde es.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa

Sunset in Mazatlán
Puesta del sol Mazatleca










Pino Suárez Municipal market
Mercado Municipal Pino Suárez










Aquarium of Mazatlán
Acuario de Mazatlán










The second tallest lighthouse in the world
El segundo faro más alto del mundo










Nightime in Mazatlán the Military Hospital
Mazatlán de noche el Hospital Militar


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa

Sunset in Mazatlán
Puesta del sol Mazatleca










Pino Suárez Municipal market
Mercado Municipal Pino Suárez










Aquarium of Mazatlán
Acuario de Mazatlán










A panoramic view from the second tallest lighthouse in the world
Una panoramivas vista de el segundo faro más alto del mundo










Nightime in Mazatlán 
Mazatlán de noche


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa

Sunset in Mazatlán
Puesta del sol Mazatleca










Pino Suárez Municipal market
Mercado Municipal Pino Suárez










Aquarium of Mazatlán
Acuario de Mazatlán










A panoramic view from the second tallest lighthouse in the world
Una vista panoramica de el segundo faro más alto del mundo










Nightime in Mazatlán
Mazatlán de noche


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa


A panoramic view from the second tallest lighthouse in the world
Una vista panoramica de el segundo faro más alto del mundo










Pino Suárez Municipal market
Mercado Municipal Pino Suárez










Nightime in Mazatlán
Mazatlán de noche










A panoramic view from the second tallest lighthouse in the world
Una vista panoramica de el segundo faro más alto del mundo










Nightime in Mazatlán
Mazatlán de noche


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa


A panoramic view from the second tallest lighthouse in the world
Una vista panoramica de el segundo faro más alto del mundo










Pino Suárez Municipal market
Mercado Municipal Pino Suárez










Nightime in Mazatlán
Mazatlán de noche










A panoramic view from the second tallest lighthouse in the world
Una vista panoramica de el segundo faro más alto del mundo










Nightime in Mazatlán
Mazatlán de noche


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa


A panoramic view from the second tallest lighthouse in the world
Una vista panoramica de el segundo faro más alto del mundo










Pino Suárez Municipal market
Mercado Municipal Pino Suárez










Nightime in Mazatlán
Mazatlán de noche










A panoramic view from the second tallest lighthouse in the world
Una vista panoramica de el segundo faro más alto del mundo










Nightime in Mazatlán
Mazatlán de noche


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa


A panoramic view from the second tallest lighthouse in the world
Una vista panoramica de el segundo faro más alto del mundo










Pino Suárez Municipal market
Mercado Municipal Pino Suárez










Nightime in Mazatlán
Mazatlán de noche










Flying over Mazatlán
Volando sobre Mazatlán











Paseo Olas Altas at night
Paseo Olas Altas de noche


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa


A panoramic view from the second tallest lighthouse in the world
Una vista panoramica de el segundo faro más alto del mundo










Pino Suárez Municipal market
Mercado Municipal Pino Suárez











Nightime in Mazatlán
Mazatlán de noche










Flying over Mazatlán
Volando sobre Mazatlán











Paseo Olas Altas in 1970
Paseo Olas Altas en 1970


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa


A panoramic view from the second tallest lighthouse in the world
Una vista panoramica de el segundo faro más alto del mundo










Pino Suárez Municipal market
Mercado Municipal Pino Suárez











Nightime in Mazatlán
Mazatlán de noche










Flying over Sinaloa towards Mazatlán
Volando sobre Sinaloa rumbo a Mazatlán










The second tallest lighthouse in the world
El segundo faro más alto del mundo


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa


A panoramic view from the second tallest lighthouse in the world
Una vista panoramica de el segundo faro más alto del mundo










Pino Suárez Municipal market
Mercado Municipal Pino Suárez











Nightime in Mazatlán
Mazatlán de noche











Flying over Sinaloa towards Mazatlán
Volando sobre Sinaloa rumbo a Mazatlán










The second tallest lighthouse in the world
El segundo faro más alto del mundo


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa


A panoramic view from the second tallest lighthouse in the world
Una vista panoramica de el segundo faro más alto del mundo










Fast food at the Pino Suárez Municipal market
Comedero en el Mercado Municipal Pino Suárez











Nightime in Mazatlán
Mazatlán de noche











Flying over Sinaloa towards Mazatlán
Volando sobre Sinaloa rumbo a Mazatlán










The second tallest lighthouse in the world
El segundo faro más alto del mundo


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa


A panoramic view from the second tallest lighthouse in the world
Una vista panoramica de el segundo faro más alto del mundo










Fast food at the Pino Suárez Municipal market
Comedero en el Mercado Municipal Pino Suárez











Nightime in Mazatlán
Mazatlán de noche











Flying over Sinaloa towards Mazatlán
Volando sobre Sinaloa rumbo a Mazatlán










The second tallest lighthouse in the world, black waters treatment plant
El segundo faro más alto del mundo, planta tratadora de aguas negras


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa


A panoramic view from the second tallest lighthouse in the world
Una vista panoramica de el segundo faro más alto del mundo










Pino Suárez Municipal market
Mercado Municipal Pino Suárez











Nightime in Mazatlán
Mazatlán de noche











Flying over Mazatlán
Volando sobre Mazatlán










The second tallest lighthouse in the world, unfortunately there is some vandal damage
El segundo faro más alto del mundo, desgraciadamente hay algun daño vandalico


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa


A panoramic view from the second tallest lighthouse in the world
Una vista panoramica de el segundo faro más alto del mundo










Pino Suárez Municipal market
Mercado Municipal Pino Suárez











Nightime in Mazatlán
Mazatlán de noche











Flying over Mazatlán
Volando sobre Mazatlán










The second tallest lighthouse in the world in1930
El segundo faro más alto del mundo en 1930


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa


View of the second tallest lighthouse in the world
Una vista de el segundo faro más alto del mundo










Pino Suárez Municipal market
Mercado Municipal Pino Suárez











Nightime in Mazatlán
Mazatlán de noche











Mazatlán's airport
Aeropuerto de Mazatlán










The second tallest lighthouse in the world 
El segundo faro más alto del mundo


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa


View of the second tallest lighthouse in the world
Una vista de el segundo faro más alto del mundo










Pino Suárez Municipal market
Mercado Municipal Pino Suárez











Nightime in Mazatlán
Mazatlán de noche











Mazatlán's airport
Aeropuerto de Mazatlán










The second tallest lighthouse in the world
El segundo faro más alto del mundo


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa


View of the second tallest lighthouse in the world
Una vista de el segundo faro más alto del mundo










Pino Suárez Municipal market
Mercado Municipal Pino Suárez











Nightime in Mazatlán
Mazatlán de noche











Mazatlán's airport
Aeropuerto de Mazatlán










The second tallest lighthouse in the world
El segundo faro más alto del mundo


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa


View of the second tallest lighthouse in the world
Una vista de el segundo faro más alto del mundo










Pino Suárez Municipal market
Mercado Municipal Pino Suárez











Nightime in Mazatlán
Mazatlán de noche











Los Angeles airport on my way to Mazatlán
Aeropuerto de Los Angeles en ruta a Mazatlán










The second tallest lighthouse in the world
El segundo faro más alto del mundo


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa


View of the second tallest lighthouse in the world
Una vista de el segundo faro más alto del mundo










Pino Suárez Municipal market
Mercado Municipal Pino Suárez











Nightime in Mazatlán
Mazatlán de noche











Los Angeles airport on my way to Mazatlán
Aeropuerto de Los Angeles en ruta a Mazatlán










The second tallest lighthouse in the world, plant for treating of black waters
El segundo faro más alto del mundo, planta tratradora de agus negras


----------



## italiano_pellicano

mazatlan es un poco feo , esperare por fotos de puerto vallarta y cabo san lucas


----------



## italiano_pellicano

el segundo faro mas alto y mas feo del mundo :lol::lol:


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Non potete soddisfare ogni, qualche gente non potete gradire le immagini di alcuni posti italiani


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa


View of the second tallest lighthouse in the world
Una vista de el segundo faro más alto del mundo










Pino Suárez Municipal market
Mercado Municipal Pino Suárez











Nightime in Mazatlán
Mazatlán de noche










Flyingo over Mazatlán
Volando sobre Mazatlán 











The second tallest lighthouse in the world
El segundo faro más alto del mundo


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa


View of the second tallest lighthouse in the world
Una vista de el segundo faro más alto del mundo










Pino Suárez Municipal market
Mercado Municipal Pino Suárez











Nightime in Mazatlán
Mazatlán de noche










Flying over Mazatlán
Volando sobre Mazatlán










Hotel Belmar de Mazatlán, historic hotel dating back to the 1880's
Hotel Belmar de Mazatlán, hotel historico que data a los 1880's


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa


View of the second tallest lighthouse in the world
Una vista de el segundo faro más alto del mundo










Pino Suárez Municipal market
Mercado Municipal Pino Suárez











Nightime in Mazatlán
Mazatlán de noche










Flying over Mazatlán
Volando sobre Mazatlán










Hotel Belmar de Mazatlán
Hotel Belmar de Mazatlán


----------



## aster4000

wow extensive coverage of Mazatlan
and also I like the old colonial areas of this city.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa


View of the second tallest lighthouse in the world
Una vista de el segundo faro más alto del mundo










Pino Suárez Municipal market
Mercado Municipal Pino Suárez











Nightime in Mazatlán
Mazatlán de noche










Flying over Mazatlán
Volando sobre Mazatlán










Hotel Belmar de Mazatlán
Hotel Belmar de Mazatlán










Hotel Belmar de Mazatlán
Hotel Belmar de Mazatlán


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa


View of the second tallest lighthouse in the world
Una vista de el segundo faro más alto del mundo










Pino Suárez Municipal market
Mercado Municipal Pino Suárez










Cerritos Beach
Playa de cerritos










Hotel Belmar de Mazatlán
Hotel Belmar de Mazatlán










Tequila bottling in Los Osuna in La Noria in Mazatlán County
Destileria de Tequila en La Noria Los Osuna en el Municipio de Mazatlán


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa


View of the second tallest lighthouse in the world
Una vista de el segundo faro más alto del mundo










Pino Suárez Municipal market
Mercado Municipal Pino Suárez










Cerritos Beach
Playa de Cerritos










Hotel Belmar de Mazatlán
Hotel Belmar de Mazatlán











Panoramic view
Vista panoramica


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa


Cerritos Beach
Playa de Cerritos










Pino Suárez Municipal market
Mercado Municipal Pino Suárez










Canon on the hill of El mirador, this piece of artillery was used against the Ameican Invasion in 1848, the French Invasion in 1862 and during the Mexican Revolution of 1910.
Cañon sobre el Mirador esta pieza de artilleria fue disparada durante la Invasion de Estados Unidos en 1848, La Invasion Francesa de 1862 y la Revolución Mexicana de 1910










Hotel Belmar de Mazatlán
Hotel Belmar de Mazatlán











Panoramic view from the lighthouse
Vista panoramica desde el faro


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa

Mazatlán Cerritos Beach
Playa de Cerritos en Mazatlán










Mazatlán Cerritos Beach
Playa de Cerritos en Mazatlán










Road to the lighthouse
Camino al Faro










Belmar Hotal
Hotel Belmar 










Mazatlán at night
Mazatlán de noche


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa


View of the second tallest lighthouse in the world
Una vista de el segundo faro más alto del mundo










Pino Suárez Municipal market
Mercado Municipal Pino Suárez










Cerritos Beach
Playa de Cerritos










Hotel Belmar de Mazatlán
Hotel Belmar de Mazatlán











Panoramic view
Vista panoramica


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa

View of the second tallest lighthouse in the world
Una vista de el segundo faro más alto del mundo










Pino Suárez Municipal market
Mercado Municipal Pino Suárez










Cerritos Beach
Playa de Cerritos










Hotel Belmar de Mazatlán
Hotel Belmar de Mazatlán












Panoramic view
Vista panoramica


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa

View of the second tallest lighthouse in the world
Una vista de el segundo faro más alto del mundo










Pino Suárez Municipal market
Mercado Municipal Pino Suárez










Cerritos Beach
Playa de Cerritos










Hotel Freeman of Mazatlán
Hotel Freeman de Mazatlán











Vista panoramica de Olas Altas
Panoramic view of Olas Altas


----------



## madridhere

Beautiful country and landscapes.:cheers:


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Thank you


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa

View of the second tallest lighthouse in the world
Una vista de el segundo faro más alto del mundo










Pino Suárez Municipal market
Mercado Municipal Pino Suárez










Cerritos Beach
Playa de Cerritos










Hotel Freeman of Mazatlán, picture taken in 1958
Hotel Freeman de Mazatlán, foto tomada en 1958











Vista panoramica de Olas Altas
Panoramic view of Olas Altas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa

View of the second tallest lighthouse in the world
Una vista de el segundo faro más alto del mundo










Pino Suárez Municipal market
Mercado Municipal Pino Suárez










Cerritos Beach
Playa de Cerritos










Hotel Freeman of Mazatlán
Hotel Freeman de Mazatlán











Vista panoramica de Olas Altas
Panoramic view of Olas Altas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa

View of the second tallest lighthouse in the world
Una vista de el segundo faro más alto del mundo










Pino Suárez Municipal market
Mercado Municipal Pino Suárez










Cerritos Beach
Playa de Cerritos










Hotel Freeman of Mazatlán
Hotel Freeman de Mazatlán










Panoramic view of Olas Altas
Vista panoramica de Olas Altas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa

View of the second tallest lighthouse in the world
Una vista de el segundo faro más alto del mundo










Pino Suárez Municipal market
Mercado Municipal Pino Suárez










Mazatlán at night
Mazatlán de noche










Cerritos Beach
Playa de Cerritos










Valentino's Discotheque
Discoteca Valentino's


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa

View of the second tallest lighthouse in the world
Una vista de el segundo faro más alto del mundo











Mazatlán at night
Mazatlán de noche










View of the second tallest lighthouse in the world
Una vista de el segundo faro más alto del mundo










Cerritos Beach
Playa de Cerritos










Valentino's Discotheque
Discoteca Valentino's


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa

View of the second tallest lighthouse in the world
Una vista de el segundo faro más alto del mundo











Mazatlán at night
Mazatlán de noche










View of the second tallest lighthouse in the world
Una vista de el segundo faro más alto del mundo










Cerritos Beach
Playa de Cerritos










Valentino's Discotheque
Discoteca Valentino's


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa

Panoramic view of the Pacific Ocean
Vista panoramica de el Oceano Pacifico











Mazatlán at night
Mazatlán de noche










View of the second tallest lighthouse in the world
Una vista de el segundo faro más alto del mundo










Los Osuna tequila destillery in La Noria in Mazatlán County
Destileria Los Osuna en La Noria en el Municipio de Mazatlán










Valentino's Discotheque
Discoteca Valentino's


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa

Panoramic view of the Pacific Ocean
Vista panoramica de el Oceano Pacifico










Mazatlán at night
Mazatlán de noche










View of the second tallest lighthouse in the world
Una vista de el segundo faro más alto del mundo










Los Osuna tequila destillery in La Noria in Mazatlán County
Destileria Los Osuna en La Noria en el Municipio de Mazatlán










Valentino's Discotheque
Discoteca Valentino's


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa

Panoramic view from the lighthouse
Vista panoramica desde el faro










Mazatlán at night
Mazatlán de noche










View of the second tallest lighthouse in the world
Una vista de el segundo faro más alto del mundo










Los Osuna tequila destillery in La Noria in Mazatlán County
Destileria Los Osuna en La Noria en el Municipio de Mazatlán










Valentino's Discotheque
Discoteca Valentino's


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa

Panoramic view Olas Altas
Vista panoramica Olas Altas










Mazatlán at night
Mazatlán de noche










View of the second tallest lighthouse in the world
Una vista de el segundo faro más alto del mundo










Los Osuna tequila destillery in La Noria in Mazatlán County
Destileria Los Osuna en La Noria en el Municipio de Mazatlán










Valentino's Discotheque
Discoteca Valentino's


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa

Panoramic view Olas Altas
Vista panoramica Olas Altas










Mazatlán at night
Mazatlán de noche










View of the second tallest lighthouse in the world
Una vista de el segundo faro más alto del mundo










Los Osuna tequila destillery in La Noria in Mazatlán County
Destileria Los Osuna en La Noria en el Municipio de Mazatlán










Valentino's Discotheque
Discoteca Valentino's


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa

Panoramic view Olas Altas
Vista panoramica Olas Altas










Mazatlán at night
Mazatlán de noche










View of the second tallest lighthouse in the world
Una vista de el segundo faro más alto del mundo










Vineyard Christian fellowship Church
Comunidad Cristiana La Viña Del Pacifico










Valentino's Discotheque
Discoteca Valentino's


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa

Panoramic view Olas Altas
Vista panoramica Olas Altas










Mazatlán at night
Mazatlán de noche










View of the second tallest lighthouse in the world
Una vista de el segundo faro más alto del mundo










United States Consulate
Consulado de Estados Unidos










Valentino's Discotheque
Discoteca Valentino's


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa

Panoramic view Olas Altas
Vista panoramica Olas Altas










Mazatlán at night
Mazatlán de noche










View of the second tallest lighthouse in the world
Una vista de el segundo faro más alto del mundo










Convention Center 
Centro de Convenciones










Valentino's Discotheque
Discoteca Valentino's


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa

Panoramic view Olas Altas
Vista panoramica Olas Altas










Mazatlán at night
Mazatlán de noche










View of the second tallest lighthouse in the world
Una vista de el segundo faro más alto del mundo










Convention Center
Centro de Convenciones










Valentino's Discotheque
Discoteca Valentino's













--------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit these post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa

Panoramic view Olas Altas
Vista panoramica Olas Altas










Mazatlán at night
Mazatlán de noche










View of the second tallest lighthouse in the world
Una vista de el segundo faro más alto del mundo










Convention Center
Centro de Convenciones










Valentino's Discotheque
Discoteca Valentino's











--------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit these post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa

Olas Altas
Olas Altas










Mazatlán at night
Mazatlán de noche











View of the second tallest lighthouse in the world
Una vista de el segundo faro más alto del mundo










Convention Center
Centro de Convenciones










Valentino's Discotheque
Discoteca Valentino's











--------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit these post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa

Olas Altas
Olas Altas










Mazatlán at night
Mazatlán de noche











View of the second tallest lighthouse in the world
Una vista de el segundo faro más alto del mundo










Convention Center
Centro de Convenciones










Valentino's Discotheque
Discoteca Valentino's











--------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit these post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa

Olas Altas
Olas Altas










Mazatlán at night
Mazatlán de noche











View of the second tallest lighthouse in the world
Una vista de el segundo faro más alto del mundo










Convention Center
Centro de Convenciones










Valentino's Discotheque
Discoteca Valentino's











--------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit these post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa

Olas Altas
Olas Altas










Mazatlán at night
Mazatlán de noche











View of the second tallest lighthouse in the world
Una vista de el segundo faro más alto del mundo










Convention Center
Centro de Convenciones










Valentino's Discotheque
Discoteca Valentino's











--------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit these post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Geotecnia thank you


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa


A sign of hard economic times showing an aging fishing fleet
Señal de dificiles tiempos economicos una envejecida flotilla de pesca










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Mazatlán at night
Mazatlán de noche










View of the second tallest lighthouse in the world
Una vista de el segundo faro más alto del mundo











Old Town Mazatlán
Viejo Mazatlán













--------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit these post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa


A sign of hard economic times showing an aging fishing fleet
Señal de dificiles tiempos economicos una envejecida flotilla de pesca










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Mazatlán at night
Mazatlán de noche










View of the second tallest lighthouse in the world
Una vista de el segundo faro más alto del mundo











Old Town Mazatlán
Viejo Mazatlán













--------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit these post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## madridhere

Fantastic pictures!!!!!please more.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Thank you, gracias.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa


A sign of hard economic times showing an aging fishing fleet
Señal de dificiles tiempos economicos una envejecida flotilla de pesca










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Mazatlán at night
Mazatlán de noche










View of the second tallest lighthouse in the world
Una vista de el segundo faro más alto del mundo











Old Town Mazatlán
Viejo Mazatlán













--------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit these post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa


A sign of hard economic times showing an aging fishing fleet
Señal de dificiles tiempos economicos una envejecida flotilla de pesca










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Pacifico Beer Brewery
Cerveceria Pacifico










View of the second tallest lighthouse in the world
Una vista de el segundo faro más alto del mundo











Old Town Mazatlán
Viejo Mazatlán













--------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit these post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa


A sign of hard economic times showing an aging fishing fleet
Señal de dificiles tiempos economicos una envejecida flotilla de pesca










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Pacifico Beer Brewery
Cerveceria Pacifico










View of the second tallest lighthouse in the world
Una vista de el segundo faro más alto del mundo











Old Town Mazatlán
Viejo Mazatlán













--------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit these post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa


A sign of hard economic times showing an aging fishing fleet
Señal de dificiles tiempos economicos una envejecida flotilla de pesca










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Pacifico Beer Brewery
Cerveceria Pacifico










View of the second tallest lighthouse in the world
Una vista de el segundo faro más alto del mundo











Old Town Mazatlán
Viejo Mazatlán













--------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit these post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa


A sign of hard economic times showing an aging fishing fleet
Señal de dificiles tiempos economicos una envejecida flotilla de pesca










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Pacifico Beer Brewery
Cerveceria Pacifico










View of the second tallest lighthouse in the world
Una vista de el segundo faro más alto del mundo











Old Town Mazatlán
Viejo Mazatlán












--------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit these post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa


A sign of hard economic times showing an aging fishing fleet
Señal de dificiles tiempos economicos una envejecida flotilla de pesca










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Pacifico Beer Brewery
Cerveceria Pacifico










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán











Old Town Mazatlán
Viejo Mazatlán












--------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit these post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa


A sign of hard economic times showing an aging fishing fleet
Señal de dificiles tiempos economicos una envejecida flotilla de pesca











Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán











Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán












--------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit these post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa


A sign of hard economic times showing an aging fishing fleet
Señal de dificiles tiempos economicos una envejecida flotilla de pesca











Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán











Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán












--------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit these post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa


A sign of hard economic times showing an aging fishing fleet
Señal de dificiles tiempos economicos una envejecida flotilla de pesca










1903 Venustiano Carranza Street
1903 Calle Venustiano Carranza 












1937 Carpa Olivera a restaurant built on a platform over the Pacific Ocean
1937 Carpa Olivera en Olas Altas un restaurante en una plataforma sobre el Oceano Pacifico










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










The new Carpa Olivera a swiming pool of sea water
La nueva Carpa Olivera una piscina de agua del mar










--------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit these post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa


The new Carpa Olivera a swiming pool of sea water
La nueva Carpa Olivera una piscina de agua del mar










The new Carpa Olivera a swiming pool of sea water
La nueva Carpa Olivera una piscina de agua del mar










A sign of hard economic times showing an aging fishing fleet
Señal de dificiles tiempos economicos una envejecida flotilla de pesca











Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán











--------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit these post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa


The new Carpa Olivera a swiming pool of sea water
La nueva Carpa Olivera una piscina de agua del mar










The new Carpa Olivera a swiming pool of sea water
La nueva Carpa Olivera una piscina de agua del mar










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán











--------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit these post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa

1940 Carpa Olivera restaurant
1940 Restaurante Carpa Olivera 










The new Carpa Olivera a swiming pool of sea water
La nueva Carpa Olivera una piscina de agua del mar










A sign of hard economic times showing an aging fishing fleet
Señal de dificiles tiempos economicos una envejecida flotilla de pesca











Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán











--------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit these post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa

Old Town Mazatlán, most of these buildings were built during the Spanish Colonial Era
El viejo Mazatlán, la gran mayoria de estos edificios fueron contruidos durante la epoca de la Colonia Española




Old Town Mazatlán
El Viejo Mazatlán










Old Town Mazatlán
El Viejo Mazatlán










Old Town Mazatlán
El Viejo Mazatlán










Old Town Mazatlán
El Viejo Mazatlán










Old Town Mazatlán
El Viejo Mazatlán












--------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit these post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa

Old Town Mazatlán, most of these buildings were built during the Spanish Colonial Era
El viejo Mazatlán, la gran mayoria de estos edificios fueron contruidos durante la epoca de la Colonia Española




Old Town Mazatlán
El Viejo Mazatlán










Old Town Mazatlán
El Viejo Mazatlán










Old Town Mazatlán
El Viejo Mazatlán










Old Town Mazatlán
El Viejo Mazatlán










Old Town Mazatlán
El Viejo Mazatlán












--------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa

Old Town Mazatlán, most of these buildings were built during the Spanish Colonial Era
El viejo Mazatlán, la gran mayoria de estos edificios fueron contruidos durante la epoca de la Colonia Española




Old Town Mazatlán
El Viejo Mazatlán










Old Town Mazatlán
El Viejo Mazatlán










Old Town Mazatlán
El Viejo Mazatlán










Old Town Mazatlán
El Viejo Mazatlán










Old Town Mazatlán
El Viejo Mazatlán












--------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa

Old Town Mazatlán, most of these buildings were built during the Spanish Colonial Era
El viejo Mazatlán, la gran mayoria de estos edificios fueron contruidos durante la epoca de la Colonia Española




Old Town Mazatlán
El Viejo Mazatlán










Old Town Mazatlán
El Viejo Mazatlán










Old Town Mazatlán
El Viejo Mazatlán










Old Town Mazatlán
El Viejo Mazatlán










Old Town Mazatlán
El Viejo Mazatlán












--------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa

Old Town Mazatlán, most of these buildings were built during the Spanish Colonial Era
El viejo Mazatlán, la gran mayoria de estos edificios fueron contruidos durante la epoca de la Colonia Española




Old Town Mazatlán
El Viejo Mazatlán










Old Town Mazatlán
El Viejo Mazatlán










Old Town Mazatlán
El Viejo Mazatlán










Old Town Mazatlán
El Viejo Mazatlán










Old Town Mazatlán
El Viejo Mazatlán












--------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Plaza Taboada Mazatlán


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa

Old Town Mazatlán, most of these buildings were built during the Spanish Colonial Era
El viejo Mazatlán, la gran mayoria de estos edificios fueron contruidos durante la epoca de la Colonia Española




Old Town Mazatlán
El Viejo Mazatlán










Old Town Mazatlán
El Viejo Mazatlán










Old Town Mazatlán
El Viejo Mazatlán










Old Town Mazatlán
El Viejo Mazatlán










Old Town Mazatlán
El Viejo Mazatlán












--------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Wenzel der Weise

I actually wanted to write how it is and so on, but I feel the urgent need for a borrito right now :lol:


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Actually burritos are mostly eaten in the United States, in México people hardly eat them, Mexican people are more into tacos.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa

Old Town Mazatlán, most of these buildings were built during the Spanish Colonial Era
El viejo Mazatlán, la gran mayoria de estos edificios fueron contruidos durante la epoca de la Colonia Española




Old Town Mazatlán
El Viejo Mazatlán










Old Town Mazatlán
El Viejo Mazatlán










Old Town Mazatlán
El Viejo Mazatlán










Old Town Mazatlán
El Viejo Mazatlán










Old Town Mazatlán
El Viejo Mazatlán












--------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa

Old Town Mazatlán, most of these buildings were built during the Spanish Colonial Era
El viejo Mazatlán, la gran mayoria de estos edificios fueron contruidos durante la epoca de la Colonia Española




Old Town Mazatlán
El Viejo Mazatlán










Old Town Mazatlán
El Viejo Mazatlán










Old Town Mazatlán
El Viejo Mazatlán










Old Town Mazatlán
El Viejo Mazatlán










Old Town Mazatlán
El Viejo Mazatlán












--------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa

Old Town Mazatlán, most of these buildings were built during the Spanish Colonial Era
El viejo Mazatlán, la gran mayoria de estos edificios fueron contruidos durante la epoca de la Colonia Española




Old Town Mazatlán
El Viejo Mazatlán










Old Town Mazatlán
El Viejo Mazatlán










Old Town Mazatlán
El Viejo Mazatlán










Old Town Mazatlán
El Viejo Mazatlán










Old Town Mazatlán
El Viejo Mazatlán












--------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa

Old Town Mazatlán, most of these buildings were built during the Spanish Colonial Era
El viejo Mazatlán, la gran mayoria de estos edificios fueron contruidos durante la epoca de la Colonia Española




Old Town Mazatlán
El Viejo Mazatlán










Old Town Mazatlán
El Viejo Mazatlán










Old Town Mazatlán
El Viejo Mazatlán










Old Town Mazatlán
El Viejo Mazatlán










Old Town Mazatlán
El Viejo Mazatlán












--------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa

Old Town Mazatlán, most of these buildings were built during the Spanish Colonial Era
El viejo Mazatlán, la gran mayoria de estos edificios fueron contruidos durante la epoca de la Colonia Española




Old Town Mazatlán
El Viejo Mazatlán










Old Town Mazatlán
El Viejo Mazatlán










Old Town Mazatlán
El Viejo Mazatlán










Old Town Mazatlán
El Viejo Mazatlán










Old Town Mazatlán
El Viejo Mazatlán












--------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa

Old Town Mazatlán, most of these buildings were built during the Spanish Colonial Era
El viejo Mazatlán, la gran mayoria de estos edificios fueron contruidos durante la epoca de la Colonia Española




Old Town Mazatlán
El Viejo Mazatlán










Old Town Mazatlán
El Viejo Mazatlán










Old Town Mazatlán
El Viejo Mazatlán










Old Town Mazatlán
El Viejo Mazatlán










Old Town Mazatlán
El Viejo Mazatlán












--------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa

Old Town Mazatlán, most of these buildings were built during the Spanish Colonial Era
El viejo Mazatlán, la gran mayoria de estos edificios fueron contruidos durante la epoca de la Colonia Española




Old Town Mazatlán
El Viejo Mazatlán










Old Town Mazatlán
El Viejo Mazatlán










Old Town Mazatlán
El Viejo Mazatlán










Old Town Mazatlán
El Viejo Mazatlán










Old Town Mazatlán
El Viejo Mazatlán












--------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa

Old Town Mazatlán, most of these buildings were built during the Spanish Colonial Era
El viejo Mazatlán, la gran mayoria de estos edificios fueron contruidos durante la epoca de la Colonia Española




Old Town Mazatlán
El Viejo Mazatlán










Old Town Mazatlán
El Viejo Mazatlán










Old Town Mazatlán
El Viejo Mazatlán










Old Town Mazatlán
El Viejo Mazatlán










Old Town Mazatlán
El Viejo Mazatlán












--------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986
Yesterday 10:32 AM


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa

Old Town Mazatlán, most of these buildings were built during the Spanish Colonial Era
El viejo Mazatlán, la gran mayoria de estos edificios fueron contruidos durante la epoca de la Colonia Española




Old Town Mazatlán
El Viejo Mazatlán










Old Town Mazatlán
El Viejo Mazatlán










Old Town Mazatlán
El Viejo Mazatlán










Old Town Mazatlán
El Viejo Mazatlán










Old Town Mazatlán
El Viejo Mazatlán












--------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa

Old Town Mazatlán, most of these buildings were built during the Spanish Colonial Era
El viejo Mazatlán, la gran mayoria de estos edificios fueron contruidos durante la epoca de la Colonia Española




Old Town Mazatlán
El Viejo Mazatlán










Old Town Mazatlán
El Viejo Mazatlán










Old Town Mazatlán
El Viejo Mazatlán










Old Town Mazatlán
El Viejo Mazatlán










Old Town Mazatlán
El Viejo Mazatlán












--------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa

Old Town Mazatlán, most of these buildings were built during the Spanish Colonial Era
El viejo Mazatlán, la gran mayoria de estos edificios fueron contruidos durante la epoca de la Colonia Española




Old Town Mazatlán
El Viejo Mazatlán










Old Town Mazatlán
El Viejo Mazatlán










Old Town Mazatlán
El Viejo Mazatlán










Old Town Mazatlán
El Viejo Mazatlán










Old Town Mazatlán
El Viejo Mazatlán











--------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa

Old Town Mazatlán, most of these buildings were built during the Spanish Colonial Era
El viejo Mazatlán, la gran mayoria de estos edificios fueron contruidos durante la epoca de la Colonia Española




Old Town Mazatlán
El Viejo Mazatlán










Old Town Mazatlán
El Viejo Mazatlán










Old Town Mazatlán
El Viejo Mazatlán










Old Town Mazatlán
El Viejo Mazatlán










Old Town Mazatlán
El Viejo Mazatlán











--------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa

Old Town Mazatlán, most of these buildings were built during the Spanish Colonial Era
El viejo Mazatlán, la gran mayoria de estos edificios fueron contruidos durante la epoca de la Colonia Española




Old Town Mazatlán
El Viejo Mazatlán










Old Town Mazatlán
El Viejo Mazatlán













-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa

Old Town Mazatlán, most of these buildings were built during the Spanish Colonial Era
El viejo Mazatlán, la gran mayoria de estos edificios fueron contruidos durante la epoca de la Colonia Española




Old Town Mazatlán
El Viejo Mazatlán










Old Town Mazatlán
El Viejo Mazatlán










Old Town Mazatlán
El Viejo Mazatlán










Old Town Mazatlán
El Viejo Mazatlán










Old Town Mazatlán
El Viejo Mazatlán












--------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa

Old Town Mazatlán, most of these buildings were built during the Spanish Colonial Era
El viejo Mazatlán, la gran mayoria de estos edificios fueron contruidos durante la epoca de la Colonia Española




Old Town Mazatlán
El Viejo Mazatlán










Old Town Mazatlán
El Viejo Mazatlán










Old Town Mazatlán
El Viejo Mazatlán










Old Town Mazatlán
El Viejo Mazatlán










Old Town Mazatlán
El Viejo Mazatlán












--------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa

Old Town Mazatlán, most of these buildings were built during the Spanish Colonial Era
El viejo Mazatlán, la gran mayoria de estos edificios fueron contruidos durante la epoca de la Colonia Española



Old Town Mazatlán
El Viejo Mazatlán










Port Sunset
Puesta del sol porteña










Old Town Mazatlán
El Viejo Mazatlán










Port Sunset
Puesta del sol porteña











Old Town Mazatlán
El Viejo Mazatlán












--------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa

Old Town Mazatlán, most of these buildings were built during the Spanish Colonial Era
El viejo Mazatlán, la gran mayoria de estos edificios fueron contruidos durante la epoca de la Colonia Española



Old Town Mazatlán
El Viejo Mazatlán










Port Sunset
Puesta del sol porteña










Old Town Mazatlán
El Viejo Mazatlán










Port Sunset
Puesta del sol porteña











Old Town Mazatlán Historic Belmar Hotel 
El Viejo Mazatlán El Historico Hotel Belmar












--------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa

Old Town Mazatlán, most of these buildings were built during the Spanish Colonial Era
El viejo Mazatlán, la gran mayoria de estos edificios fueron contruidos durante la epoca de la Colonia Española



Old Town Mazatlán
El Viejo Mazatlán










Port Sunset
Puesta del sol porteña










Old Town Mazatlán
El Viejo Mazatlán










Port Sunset
Puesta del sol porteña











Old Town Mazatlán Historic Belmar Hotel
El Viejo Mazatlán El Historico Hotel Belmar












--------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa

Old Town Mazatlán, most of these buildings were built during the Spanish Colonial Era
El viejo Mazatlán, la gran mayoria de estos edificios fueron contruidos durante la epoca de la Colonia Española



Old Town Mazatlán
El Viejo Mazatlán










Port Sunset
Puesta del sol porteña










Old Town Mazatlán
El Viejo Mazatlán 










Port Sunset Beer Brewery
Puesta del sol porteña Cerveceria Pacifico











Old Town Mazatlán
El Viejo Mazatlán


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa

Old Town Mazatlán, most of these buildings were built during the Spanish Colonial Era
El viejo Mazatlán, la gran mayoria de estos edificios fueron contruidos durante la epoca de la Colonia Española



Old Town Mazatlán
El Viejo Mazatlán











Port Sunset
Puesta del sol porteña










Old Town Mazatlán
El Viejo Mazatlán










Port Sunset
Puesta del sol porteña











Old Town Mazatlán
El Viejo Mazatlán












--------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa

Old Town Mazatlán, most of these buildings were built during the Spanish Colonial Era
El viejo Mazatlán, la gran mayoria de estos edificios fueron contruidos durante la epoca de la Colonia Española



Old Town Mazatlán
El Viejo Mazatlán










Port Sunset
Puesta del sol porteña










Old Town Mazatlán
El Viejo Mazatlán










Port Sunset
Puesta del sol porteña











Old Town Mazatlán
El Viejo Mazatlán












--------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa

Old Town Mazatlán, most of these buildings were built during the Spanish Colonial Era
El viejo Mazatlán, la gran mayoria de estos edificios fueron contruidos durante la epoca de la Colonia Española



Old Town Mazatlán
El Viejo Mazatlán













-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa

Old Town Mazatlán, most of these buildings were built during the Spanish Colonial Era
El viejo Mazatlán, la gran mayoria de estos edificios fueron contruidos durante la epoca de la Colonia Española



Old Town Mazatlán
El Viejo Mazatlán










Port Sunset
Puesta del sol porteña










Old Town Mazatlán
El Viejo Mazatlán










Port Sunset
Puesta del sol porteña













--------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## capricorn2000

this is one extensive coverage Jesus
and I'm enjoying seeing every photo.
gracias for the the good job.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Thank you


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa

Old Town Mazatlán, most of these buildings were built during the Spanish Colonial Era
El viejo Mazatlán, la gran mayoria de estos edificios fueron contruidos durante la epoca de la Colonia Española



Old Town Mazatlán
El Viejo Mazatlán










Port Sunset
Puesta del sol porteña










Old Town Mazatlán
El Viejo Mazatlán










Panoramic view
Vista panoramica










Old Town Mazatlán
El Viejo Mazatlán














--------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa

Old Town Mazatlán, most of these buildings were built during the Spanish Colonial Era
El viejo Mazatlán, la gran mayoria de estos edificios fueron contruidos durante la epoca de la Colonia Española


Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán 












--------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Linguine

Nice updates...thanks.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa


Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán 














-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa



Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa



Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán











Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán














-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa



Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán











Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán














-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa



Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán











Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán














-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa


San José Chapel
Capilla de San José











San José Chapel
Capilla de San José

















-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa



Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán











Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán














-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa



Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán











Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán














-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Linguine

Thanks for the nice pics of Mazatlan....:cheers:


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa



Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán











Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán














-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa



Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán











Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán














-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa



Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán











Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán














-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa



Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán











Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán














-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa



Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán











Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán














-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa



Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán











Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán














-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa



Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán











Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán














-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa



Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán











Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán














-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa



Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán











Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán














-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa



Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán











Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán














-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa



Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán











Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán











-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa



Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán











Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán













-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa



Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán











Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán













-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa



Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán











Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán













-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa



Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán











Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán













-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa



Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán











Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán













-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa



Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán











Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán











-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa



Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán











Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán











-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa

Paseo El Centenario
Paseo El Centenario










Paseo El Centenario
Paseo El Centenario










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán













-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa

Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán








Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán








Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán








Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán








Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán








-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa



Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán












-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa



Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán












-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa



Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán












-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa



Church of San Felipe de Jesús 
Iglesia de San Felipe de Jesús 










Church of San Felipe de Jesús 
Iglesia de San Felipe de Jesús 











Church of San Felipe de Jesús 
Iglesia de San Felipe de Jesús 













------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa



Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán












-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa



Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán












-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa



Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán












-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa



Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán

















-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa



Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán

















-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa



Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán

















-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa



Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán









Animal Kingdom[/IMG]


-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa



Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View in 1928
Panoramica de Mazatlán en 1928














-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa



Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View 
Panoramica de Mazatlán 












-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa



Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View in 1928
Panoramica de Mazatlán en 1928














-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa


Mazatlán Cathedral
Catedral de Maqzatlán











Mexican Sunset
Piuesta del sol en Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Vista panoramica











Pulmonia an open aired taxi
Pulmonia taxi al aire libro










Sir Francis Drake Cave
Cueva de Sir Francis Drake












-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa



Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Panoramic View 
Panoramica de Mazatlán













-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa


Old Town Mazatlán
Viejo Mazatlán












Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán













Old Town Mazatlán
Viejo Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán













Old Town Mazatlán
Viejo Mazatlán














-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa


Old Town Mazatlán
Viejo Mazatlán












Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán













Old Town Mazatlán
Viejo Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán











Old Town Mazatlán
Viejo Mazatlán














-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa




Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán











Old Town Mazatlán
Viejo Mazatlán











Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán













Old Town Mazatlán
Viejo Mazatlán











Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán















-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa




Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Old Town Mazatlán
Viejo Mazatlán












Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán













Old Town Mazatlán
Viejo Mazatlán











Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán















-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa




Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Old Town Mazatlán
Viejo Mazatlán












Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán













Old Town Mazatlán
Viejo Mazatlán











Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán















-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa




Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Old Town Mazatlán
Viejo Mazatlán












Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán













Old Town Mazatlán
Viejo Mazatlán











Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán















-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa




Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Old Town Mazatlán
Viejo Mazatlán












Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán













Old Town Mazatlán
Viejo Mazatlán











Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán















-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa




Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Old Town Mazatlán
Viejo Mazatlán












Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán













Old Town Mazatlán
Viejo Mazatlán











Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán















-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa



Old Town Mazatlán
Viejo Mazatlán












Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán













Old Town Mazatlán
Viejo Mazatlán











Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán












Old Town Mazatlán
Viejo Mazatlán













-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mexican Independence 

Mexico was the home to highly developed civilizations, including the Mayas and the Toltecs (later called the Aztecs), since at least the 10th century. In the early 1500s, Spanish conquistadors (like Hernan Cortes) came to Mexico, brutally toppling the local rulers, claiming the land for Spain, enslaving many Indians, and looting what they could of Mexico's treasures. For over 300 years, Mexico, then called New Spain, was a part of Spain's empire.

On September 16, 1810, the priest Father Miguel Hidalgo y Costilla started a revolt against Spanish rule. He and his untrained Indian followers fought against the Spanish, but his revolt was unsuccessful and Father Hidalgo was executed. After this setback, Father Jose Maria Morelos led the revolutionaries, but he also failed and was executed. These two men are still symbols of Mexican liberty and patriotism.

After the Mexican-born Spanish and the Catholic Church joined the revolution, Spain was finally defeated in 1821. Mexican Independence Day is celebrated on September 16 of each year, the anniversary of the start of Father Hidalgo's revolt.

Cinco de Mayo is a completely different celebration related to a victory over the French army in 1862.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa




Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán












-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa



Old Town Mazatlán
Viejo Mazatlán












Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán













Old Town Mazatlán
Viejo Mazatlán











Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán











Old Town Mazatlán
Viejo Mazatlán













-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa


Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán











Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán












Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán











Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán











Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán


















-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa



Old Town Mazatlán
Viejo Mazatlán












Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán













Old Town Mazatlán
Viejo Mazatlán











Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán











Old Town Mazatlán
Viejo Mazatlán













-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan is located just south of the Tropic of Cancer, so although it's in the tropics, temperatures are a little cooler than the other tourist destinations further south. Many North Americans have now settled in Mazatlan, partly because the climate is more suitable for year-round living than other coastal cities. With a population over 500,000, it can offer most of the amenities needed for year-round living. It is a very long one day drive, or preferrably, a easy two day drive from the U.S.A. border.

Mazatlan is a busy deep sea port, and a popular destination for fishers. Many charter boat companies offer a wide variety of fishing. It also has the largest commercial shrimp fishery in Mexico.

Surfing beaches can be found at Olas Altas.

Mazatlan is a comfortable place for North Americans to live. English is widely spoken, and there are many English speaking doctors and dentists, and the hospitals are excellent.

Mazatlan is the terminus for the 18 hour ferry trips to La Paz on the Baja peninsula. These ferries carry cars, but commercial traffic is given priority, and in peak times it may be difficult to get your car aboard.

One of the largest resort hotels in Mexico can be found here. More than 10,000 hotel rooms have been built in Mazatlan. A beautiful seaside boulevard runs for 10 miles, with many hotels, restaurants and stores to choose from


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa



Old Town Mazatlán
Viejo Mazatlán












Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán













Old Town Mazatlán
Viejo Mazatlán











Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán











Old Town Mazatlán
Viejo Mazatlán













-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa



Old Town Mazatlán
Viejo Mazatlán












Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán













Old Town Mazatlán
Viejo Mazatlán











Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán











Old Town Mazatlán
Viejo Mazatlán













-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]
Today 08:25 AM


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa




Old Town Mazatlán
Viejo Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán













Old Town Mazatlán
Viejo Mazatlán











Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán











Old Town Mazatlán
Viejo Mazatlán













-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa



Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán












Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán












Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán











Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán











Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán














-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa



Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán












Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán












Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán











Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán











Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán














-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa



Old Town Mazatlán
Viejo Mazatlán











Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán












Old Town Mazatlán
Viejo Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Old Town Mazatlán
Viejo Mazatlán












-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

For centuries, Mazatlán was inhabited by indios whose major occupation was fishing. The city was founded in 1531 by a small group of Spanish conquistadors led by Nuno de Guzman. They used the natural harbor to ship out gold from the region. Soon the pirates, mainly French and English, used the particular shape of the coastline as a perfect hiding place to attack the Spanish galleons along the Pacific Ocean coast.


In 1829 a Spanish banker named Machado arrived in Mazatlan and established commercial relations with vessels coming to Mazatlán from North and South America.

During the Mexican-American War,1846-48, the U.S. Army took the city and to avoid seeing the city shelled the Mexican army abandoned it. Almost twenty years later, November 13, 1864, a French man-of-war fired on the city twelve times but there were no casualties.

Mazatlán then became part of the Mexican Empire under Maximilian (vestiges of French influence may still be found in the architecture of many buildings in Centro Historico). On November 13, 1866, the Mexican general Ramon Corona expelled the imperialists from Mazatlán.

On June 18, 1868, William H. Bridge, captain of HMS Chanticleer, blockaded the port and threatened to shell the city. The captain had taken umbrage after local Customs Authorities seized 23 ounces of gold from the paymaster of the ship. During the Mexican Revolution, Mazatlán had the dubious distinction of being the first city upon which aerial bombardment was practiced. A Federalist bi-plane dropped a satchel charge containing shrapnel on the city, resulting in fatalities.

During the Gold Rush, fortune hunters from the United States East Coast sailed from New York Harbor and other Atlantic ports to Mexican ports in the Gulf of Mexico. Debarking, the aspiring miners travelled overland for weeks to Mazatlán, where they would embark from the port to arrive in San Francisco in another four to five weeks.

Mazatlán's lighthouse (El Faro) began to shine by mid-1879. The lamp had been handcrafted in Paris, containing a big oil lamp with mirrors and a Fresnel lens to enhance the light. Since the light was static, in the distance it was often mistaken as a star. By 1905 this lamp was converted to a revolving lamp. Today, the 1000 watt bulb can be seen from 30 nautical miles (60 km). Near the lighthouse shore.

Angela Peralta (1845 - 1883), a Mexican opera diva famed throughout the world, died of Yellow Fever in Mazatlan shortly after her arrival in the port. Legend has it she sang one last aria from her hotel balcony overlooking the Plazuela Machado. Her memory is held dear by Mazatlácos to this day.

Mazatlán is also the hometown of Pedro Infante, one of the most popular actors and singers of the golden years of Mexico's film industry. The city was well regarded by film stars such as John Wayne, Gary Cooper, and others of their generation as a sportfishing mecca. The hotels along Olas Altas flourished during the 40's, 50's and 60's supporting this vibrant trade.

In the 70's, tourism in Old Mazatlán declined as other, newer venues opened on the expanses of beach to the north of the city. As an example of Mazatlán's tourism expansion, one of the largest timeshare providers in Mexico, Mayan Resorts was founded in 1975 with the inauguration of Paraíso Mazatlán (Mazatlán Paradise). This time also saw the expansion of the Hotel Playa Mazatlán and the construction of many others, a trend that continues to this day.

As the 21st Century begins, Centro Historico has been rediscovered by newcomers and locals alike, spurring a renaissance of restoration and entreprenurial endeavors. Many once fine homes that had fallen into literal ruin have been restored to their former glory to house families and boutique businesses. The city has been of assistance in upgrading infrastructure, such as improved water, sewer and electrical services.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa



Old Town Mazatlán
Viejo Mazatlán











Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán












Old Town Mazatlán
Viejo Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Old Town Mazatlán
Viejo Mazatlán












-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan is located just south of the Tropic of Cancer, so although it's in the tropics, temperatures are a little cooler than the other tourist destinations further south. Many North Americans have now settled in Mazatlan, partly because the climate is more suitable for year-round living than other coastal cities. With a population over 500,000, it can offer most of the amenities needed for year-round living. It is a very long one day drive, or preferrably, a easy two day drive from the U.S.A. border.

Mazatlan is a busy deep sea port, and a popular destination for fishers. Many charter boat companies offer a wide variety of fishing. It also has the largest commercial shrimp fishery in Mexico.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa



Old Town Mazatlán
Viejo Mazatlán











Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán












Old Town Mazatlán
Viejo Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Old Town Mazatlán
Viejo Mazatlán











-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán


Having outgrown its image as a chintzy mid-20th century resort town, today’s Mazatlán is one of Mexico’s most alluring and inviting beach destinations. Over the past decade, the ‘Pearl of the Pacific’ has breathed new life into its historic center, and the ongoing renewal program continues to bear fruit. The result is something truly unique: a historic city with a resplendent colonial district only a short walk from a 20km-long crescent of sandy beach.
Click here to find out more!



To take the pulse of Mazatlán, don’t linger too long in the Zona Dorada (Golden Zone), Mazatlán’s traditional tourist playground. There you’ll find knick-knack shops, pack-’em-in restaurants and resort hotels lined up like dominoes, but few surprises. Instead head straight for the city’s gorgeous pueblo viejo (old town).

Here, against a backdrop of cobbled streets, crumbling edifices and an ever-increasing number of newly restored gems, you’ll find a cultural renaissance under way. Catch a performance at the wonderful refurbished Teatro Ángela Peralta and then a late-night bite at the atmospheric Plazuela Machado. Step into one of Mazatlán’s excellent small museums or go treasure hunting in one of the many new small boutiques. 

One big attraction is free for all – the daily spectacle of rocky islands silhouetted against the tropical sunset, as the fiery red fades into the sea, and another starry night begins.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa



Old Town Mazatlán
Viejo Mazatlán











Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán












Old Town Mazatlán
Viejo Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Old Town Mazatlán
Viejo Mazatlán














-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

History of Mazatlan

In pre-Hispanic times Mazatlán (which means 'place of deer' in Náhuatl) was populated by Totorames, who lived by hunting, gathering, fishing and agriculture. A group of 25 Spaniards led by Nuño de Guzmán officially founded a settlement here on Easter Sunday in 1531, but almost three centuries elapsed before a permanent colony was established in the early 1820s.

The port was blockaded by US forces in 1847, and by the French in 1864, but Mazatlán was little more than a fishing village for the next 80 years. 'Old' Mazatlán, the traditional town center, dates from the 19th century.

Tourists started coming in the 1930s, mainly for fishing and hunting, and some hotels began to appear along the Playa Olas Altas, Mazatlán's first tourist beach, in the 1950s. Thus began a period of grwoth that continued steadily through the 1960s. From the 1970s onward, a long strip of modern hotels and tourist facilities has spread north along the coast.

With a population well in excess of half a million, Mazatlan continues to grow. Much of the momentum is generated by international tourism. The municipal government, dominated in recent times by the centre-right PAN, has implemented a civic beautification program in an attempt to respond to the tourist industry's increasing emphasis on ecological attractiveness. Nevertheless, part of Mazatlan's charm is that it's not just a tourist town.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa



Old Town Mazatlán
Viejo Mazatlán











Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán












Old Town Mazatlán
Viejo Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Old Town Mazatlán
Viejo Mazatlán














-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa



Viejo Mazatlán










Viejo Mazatlán










Zona Dorada Mazatlán















-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa



Old Town Mazatlán
Viejo Mazatlán











Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán












Old Town Mazatlán
Viejo Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Old Town Mazatlán
Viejo Mazatlán














-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa


Ferry Boats










Ferry Boats










Ferry Boats











Ferry Boats











Ferry Boats













------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa



Old Town Mazatlán
Viejo Mazatlán











Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán












Old Town Mazatlán
Viejo Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Old Town Mazatlán
Viejo Mazatlán














-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa


Docks
Astilleros










Fish packing 
Empacadora de pescado











Fish packing 
Empacadora de pescado










Panoramic View
Vista panoramica











Tuna fish
Atún





















-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa



Old Town Mazatlán
Viejo Mazatlán











Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán












Old Town Mazatlán
Viejo Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Old Town Mazatlán
Viejo Mazatlán














-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

For centuries, Mazatlán was inhabited by indios whose major occupation was fishing. The city was founded in 1531 by a small group of Spanish conquistadors led by Nuno de Guzman. They used the natural harbor to ship out gold from the region. Soon the pirates, mainly French and English, used the particular shape of the coastline as a perfect hiding place to attack the Spanish galleons along the Pacific Ocean coast.

Mazatlán in 1896

In 1829 a Spanish banker named Machado arrived in Mazatlan and established commercial relations with vessels coming to Mazatlán from North and South America.

During the Mexican-American War,1846-48, the U.S. Army took the city and to avoid seeing the city shelled the Mexican army abandoned it. Almost twenty years later, November 13, 1864, a French man-of-war fired on the city twelve times but there were no casualties.

Mazatlán then became part of the Mexican Empire under Maximilian (vestiges of French influence may still be found in the architecture of many buildings in Centro Historico). On November 13, 1866, the Mexican general Ramon Corona expelled the imperialists from Mazatlán.

On June 18, 1868, William H. Bridge, captain of HMS Chanticleer, blockaded the port and threatened to shell the city. The captain had taken umbrage after local Customs Authorities seized 23 ounces of gold from the paymaster of the ship. During the Mexican Revolution, Mazatlán had the dubious distinction of being the first city upon which aerial bombardment was practiced. A Federalist bi-plane dropped a satchel charge containing shrapnel on the city, resulting in fatalities.

During the Gold Rush, fortune hunters from the United States East Coast sailed from New York Harbor and other Atlantic ports to Mexican ports in the Gulf of Mexico. Debarking, the aspiring miners travelled overland for weeks to Mazatlán, where they would embark from the port to arrive in San Francisco in another four to five weeks.

Mazatlán's lighthouse (El Faro) began to shine by mid-1879. The lamp had been handcrafted in Paris, containing a big oil lamp with mirrors and a Fresnel lens to enhance the light. Since the light was static, in the distance it was often mistaken as a star. By 1905 this lamp was converted to a revolving lamp. Today, the 1000 watt bulb can be seen from 30 nautical miles (60 km). Near the lighthouse shore.

Angela Peralta (1845 - 1883), a Mexican opera diva famed throughout the world, died of Yellow Fever in Mazatlan shortly after her arrival in the port. Legend has it she sang one last aria from her hotel balcony overlooking the Plazuela Machado. Her memory is held dear by Mazatlácos to this day.

Mazatlán is also the hometown of Pedro Infante, one of the most popular actors and singers of the golden years of Mexico's film industry. The city was well regarded by film stars such as John Wayne, Gary Cooper, and others of their generation as a sportfishing mecca. The hotels along Olas Altas flourished during the 40's, 50's and 60's supporting this vibrant trade.

In the 70's, tourism in Old Mazatlán declined as other, newer venues opened on the expanses of beach to the north of the city. As an example of Mazatlán's tourism expansion, one of the largest timeshare providers in Mexico, Mayan Resorts was founded in 1975 with the inauguration of Paraíso Mazatlán (Mazatlán Paradise). This time also saw the expansion of the Hotel Playa Mazatlán and the construction of many others, a trend that continues to this day.

As the 21st Century begins, Centro Historico has been rediscovered by newcomers and locals alike, spurring a renaissance of restoration and entreprenurial endeavors. Many once fine homes that had fallen into literal ruin have been restored to their former glory to house families and boutique businesses. The city has been of assistance in upgrading infrastructure, such as improved water, sewer and electrical services.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa

Old Town Mazatlán
Viejo Mazatlán








Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán








Old Town Mazatlán
Viejo Mazatlán








Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán









Old Town Mazatlán
Viejo Mazatlán










-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa


A Mexican old timer offers a dancing marionette










Beach salesman











Transporation











Voladores de Papantla 











Voladores de Papantla 
















-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa


1870 Mazatlán
1870 Mazatlán











1900 Mazatlán
1900 Mazatlán












Old Town Mazatlán
Viejo Mazatlán












Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Old Town Mazatlán
Viejo Mazatlán












-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa



Fishermen at Playa Norte
Pescadores en Playa Norte











Fishermen at Playa Norte
Pescadores en Playa Norte










****** Lingo Restaurant
****** Lingo Restaurante










Mexican Navy and Pacifico Brewery
Marina Mexicana y Cerveceria Pacifico










Sea Lion rock 
Foca en la roca
















-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa



Old Town Mazatlán
Viejo Mazatlán











Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán












Old Town Mazatlán
Viejo Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Old Town Mazatlán
Viejo Mazatlán














-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán is a socially and economically diverse city, with more than 350,000 welcoming people of all races. It is a popular vacation and retirement destination for Europeans, Canadians and Americans, and also provides opportunities for working immigrants. 

It has several distinct inner city districts, as well as outlying suburbs that are mainly inhabited by poor and middle-class Mexicans, but there are two primary areas of interest to visitors: the Zona Dorada where the tourists go and the Centro Historico with several lovely plazas and many recently renovated 18th century commercial buildings and private residences. 

Get in

By plane

Mazatlán has an international airport - General Rafael Buelna International Airport (IATA: MZT) (ICAO: MMMZ), also known as Mazatlán International Airport. It receives international travelers from: Los Angeles, San Francisco, Portland, Houston, South Shore Harbor, Salt Lake City, Phoenix, Denver, Minneapolis, Calgary, Edmonton, Regina, Saskatoon, Toronto-Pearson, Vancouver, and Winnipeg. You can reach Mazatlán from many other international origins via Mexico City.

By train

Mexico's passenger rail system including the old Nogales-Guadalajara route that passed through Mazatlán went out of service in the late 90's.

By car

Mazatlán is approximately 18 hr. drive from Phoenix, AZ. There are many considerations when bringing a car into Mexico.

By bus

Mexico has an extremely well developed bus route system and one can easily find a bus to wherever one needs to go. Mazatlán is about 12 hours away from Mexico City (~$90 one way), 6 hours from Guadalajara (~$40 one way), 15 hours from Nogales (~$50 one way), and only about 2 hours from Culiacán. Note: for whatever reason, the bus companies crank up the A/C, so bring a sweater!

By boat

Baja Ferries runs a ferry between Mazatlan and La Paz in Baja California. The trip takes 16 hours or more and leaves Mazatlan almost daily (check for weekend departures). Also, Mazatlán has a busy port which accommodates a number of cruise ships that sail up and down the western coast of the Americas. From the port, it's a five-minute taxi ride to the southernmost hotels or fifteen minutes to the more modern (and more expensive) places to the north.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa

Old Town Mazatlán
Viejo Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Old Town Mazatlán
Viejo Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán











Old Town Mazatlán
Viejo Mazatlán












-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa

Old Town Mazatlán
Viejo Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Old Town Mazatlán
Viejo Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán











Old Town Mazatlán
Viejo Mazatlán













-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa



Old Town Mazatlán
Viejo Mazatlán











Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán












Old Town Mazatlán
Viejo Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Old Town Mazatlán
Viejo Mazatlán














-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The Malecon
Stretching from the Golden Zone all the way to Old Town and beyond, Mazatlan's waterfront street, called the Malecón, is the heart and life of Mazatlan. As you go north along the Malecón from Olas Altas, you can find many beachfront restaurants, discos, night clubs and hotels. Generally, prices are somewhat cheaper than in the Zone, and you are a lot less likely to run into vendors and whatnot.

If you're looking for a break from the noise and the activity in the Golden Zone, take a walk south down the Malecón. Here you can kick your shoes off and dine on fresh seafood under a palapa on the beach, view one of the many artistic monuments, or just sit on the wall and watch the waves roll in.

An absolute must for any visit to Mazatlan is sitting on the levee of the Malecón and watching the sun set over the Pacific. At dusk you will find many couples snuggled up, watching and waiting for the sun to go down.
The strolls by malecon better enjoy a good atmosphere in ours pulmonias that an comprised of our history in mazatlan during many years we invited to you at know about our history in this web page.


A fun trip, and a great way to see a lot more of Mazatlan, is to walk the whole way between Valentino's, at the south end of the Golden zone, all the way to Old Town. This is 3-4 miles and takes about 1:20 - 2:00 hours. If you decide to do this, make sure you bring sunscreen, a hat, and a bottle of water. It can get pretty warm.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa



Old Town Mazatlán
Viejo Mazatlán











Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán












Old Town Mazatlán
Viejo Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Old Town Mazatlán
Viejo Mazatlán














-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## galloelprimo

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/55734994


http://www.panoramio.com/photo/55734922


http://www.panoramio.com/photo/44135304


http://www.panoramio.com/photo/38339242


http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58258131


http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58258214


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa



Old Town Mazatlán
Viejo Mazatlán











Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán












Old Town Mazatlán
Viejo Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Old Town Mazatlán
Viejo Mazatlán














-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa


The Devil's Cave 
La Cueva del Diablo










Panoramic View 
Vista Panoramica











Panoramic View 
Vista Panoramica











Panoramic View 
Vista Panoramica












Panoramic View 
Vista Panoramica













-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa



Old Town Mazatlán
Viejo Mazatlán











Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán












Old Town Mazatlán
Viejo Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Old Town Mazatlán
Viejo Mazatlán














-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa


The Melville 

Built in neoclassical style during the 1870´s by Spanish trader Juan Tamés it served as the Telegraph Office in the 19th . Century. Later it functioned, for more than 60 years, as a Carmelite nun's school, a period that gave the Melville its monastic appearance. Today it operates as a luxury guest house " A palace for Pesos ". Its intimate atmosphere, home comforts and friendly service leave a lasting impression on all who visit us and explains why more and more people decide to live here permanently.

Named after Herman Melville, who was in Mazatlan in 1844, the building impresses with its wrought Iron Balcony that goes all around it. Inside, you not only find the best of Mexican decoration, a tribute to local craftsmen, but Peruvian Sacral art as well. Mexico and Peru were the richest Spanish colonial possessions, and had large Carmelite orders. The nuns in Mazatlán had ample contact with their Peruvian Counterparts, and therefore the art collection.

No rooms at the Melville are alike. In one you sit on a majestic deep plush armchair, In another hangs a splendid oil painting. Here you find costly antiques, gleaming mirrors, decrepit trunks and Mexican chandeliers. All of this makes The Melville perhaps Mexico 's loveliest habitable museum. 


-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa



Old Town Mazatlán
Viejo Mazatlán











Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán












Old Town Mazatlán
Viejo Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Old Town Mazatlán
Viejo Mazatlán














-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa


Celebrating the Day of the Dead
Celebrando el Dia de los Muertos










Iguana salesman
Vendedor de iguanas










Parachute flyier
Paracaidista










Souvenir beach sale
Vendedor en la playa










Veracruz State folkloric dance
Baile folclorico de el Estado de Veracruz














-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa



Old Town Mazatlán
Viejo Mazatlán











Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán












Old Town Mazatlán
Viejo Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Old Town Mazatlán
Viejo Mazatlán














-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa






Port History

The area around the Puerto de Mazatlán was inhabited long before Europeans arrived there. Petroglyphs have been found on nearby islands that date back ten thousand years. The early inhabitants were nomads who settled in Mazatlán to hunt deer and fish. Unfortunately, pre-Spanish conquest records do not exist to tell the story of the area’s pre-history. The Spaniards arrived in the middle 16th Century.

The Puerto de Mazatlán was a small village and home to indigenous fishers until the early 1800s. In 1829, a Filipino established trade relations, and vessels began to arrive from the Asia Pacific, United States, Europe, Peru, and Chile. By 1836, about five thousand people lived in the Puerto de Mazatlán. Port records show that five ships arrived in 1826 from England, France, and another Méxican port. In 1827, nine ships came to the Puerto de Mazatlán from England, France, Sardinia, and two Méxican ports.

The US Army conquered and held the city during the Mexican-American War from 1846 to 1848 after the Mexican army abandoned the Puerto de Mazatlán to avoid having the city bombarded. Twenty years later, a French warship fired on the city without casualties.

While the US held the Puerto de Mazatlán, gold was discovered in California, and many immigrants came to the city, creating a new mercantile economy providing food, clothing, and equipment for the visitors. Many ships began to sail to San Francisco during that period. Between 1853 and 1875, of the 436 ships that departed the Port of San Francisco, 201 were bound for the Puerto de Mazatlán.

In the mid-19th Century, the Puerto de Mazatlán was part of the Mexican Empire ruled by Maximilian, and reminders of the French days can still be seen in the old town’s architecture. In 1866, General Ramón Corona (Spanish) drove the French from the Puerto de Mazatlán. In 1968, William Bridge from the United States illegally blockaded the Puerto de Mazatlán after authorities seized gold from the ship’s paymaster.

By the early 20th Century, about 600 ships arrived at the Puerto de Mazatlán every year, including huge steamboats and small sailing ships. Imports were bought with mining products. In the late 1890s, over $4 million in precious metals were exported through the Puerto de Mazatlán.

The Puerto de Mazatlán is the world’s second city to suffer aerial bombardment (after Tripoli, Libya). During the Mexican Revolution of 1910, a bi-plane dropped a leather-wrapped bomb made of dynamite and nails on Neveria Hill near downtown. Missing its target, the bomb killed two people.

The El Faro lighthouse in the Puerto de Mazatlán began operating in 1879. Made in Paris, the light was frequently mistaken for a star because it did not revolve. In 1905, the lamp was converted to revolve, saving many confused ships. Today, it shines for 30 nautical miles across the sea. Nearby, divers make breathtaking jumps from the cliffs for tips from tourists.

A magnet for sports fishers, the Puerto de Mazatlán was well-liked from the 1940s to the 1960s by Hollywood elite like Gary Cooper, John Huston, and John Wayne. Of course, many tourists followed those celebrities to the resorts. Tourism began to decline in the 1970s as newer vacation spots opened north of the Puerto de Mazatlán.

Today, the Puerto de Mazatlán is finding a new generation of tourists, both local and international. The city is undergoing a renaissance. Old fine homes are being restored, and new businesses are springing up. 
-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa


Main entrance to the Hotel Playa
Entrada principal al Hotel Playa










Parasailing
Paracaidista










Sunset 
Puesta de sol










Sunset 
Puesta de sol










Panoramic view
Vista panoramica











-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa


Mazatlan Carnival
Carnaval de Mazatlan 










Mazatlan Carnival
Carnaval de Mazatlan 










Mazatlan Carnival
Carnaval de Mazatlan 










Mazagua in Mazatlan 
Mazagua en Mazatlan 










Mazagua in Mazatlan 
Mazagua en Mazatlan 












-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa



Old Town Mazatlán
Viejo Mazatlán











Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán












Old Town Mazatlán
Viejo Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Old Town Mazatlán
Viejo Mazatlán














-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa



Old Town Mazatlán
Viejo Mazatlán











Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán












Old Town Mazatlán
Viejo Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Old Town Mazatlán
Viejo Mazatlán














-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa



Old Town Mazatlán
Viejo Mazatlán











Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán












Old Town Mazatlán
Viejo Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Old Town Mazatlán
Viejo Mazatlán














-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa



Old Town Mazatlán
Viejo Mazatlán











Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán












Old Town Mazatlán
Viejo Mazatlán










Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán










Old Town Mazatlán
Viejo Mazatlán














-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa


Sunset
Puesta del sol 











Sunset
Puesta del sol 











Sunset
Puesta del sol 










Zona Dorada Church
Iglesia en la Zona Dorada












Zona Dorada Church
Iglesia en la Zona Dorada













-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Pearl of the Pacific

Mazatlán, also known as the Pearl of the pacific, is located on the west coast of Mexico, directly across from the Baja California peninsula. “Mazatlán”- the name- means land of the deer in ancient Nahuatl, and it has a population of approximately 400,000. It is a resort destination with excellent accommodation facilities, golf courses, Marina, and anything else you could ask for. However, what sets Mazatlán apart from other destinations is the diversity of its economy and the cultural richness of the city: it is much more than a tourist destination. 



Fishing and Agriculture are some of the most important economic activities in the region. This contributes to the freshness and delight of the local cuisine. Fishing in particular is an activity that attracts many foreigners to visit Mazatlán and participate in fishing tournaments- including a yearly catch-and –release tournament.
In the past few years, Mazatlán has experienced a cultural transformation. The historic center of the city has undergone a restoration process featured by the Angela Peralta theater and the Plazuela Machado which host most of the cultural events. The Angela Peralta was built in 1860 and reopened its doors in 1992 after a five year restoration project. The theater neighbors the Municipal School of Arts on the Plazuela Machado- the main town square- which is lined by restaurants, cafes, and bars that are located in historic buildings. In 2001, the Mexican Federal Government declared the “Centro Historico” of Mazatlán as a Historic Monument site and a National Heritage site.


There are several yearly events in Mazatlán, but perhaps the most important – for which the city begins to prepare months in advance- is Carnaval. Carnaval has been celebrated since the 1800s when Mazatlán was no more than a small fishing village, and has grown into a series of parades, parties, firework presentations and concerts that take place during the month of February.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa


Pirate Drake Cave
Cueva del Pirata Drake










Pirate Drake Cave
Cueva del Pirata Drake










Pirate Drake Cave
Cueva del Pirata Drake










Pirate Drake Cave
Cueva del Pirata Drake











Pirate Drake Cave
Cueva del Pirata Drake














-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan: Pearl of the Pacific


The second port of call is Mazatlan, known as the Pearl of the Pacific because of its beautiful beaches and abundant marine life. Mazatlan has become an important site for international fishing tournaments. We were told that it is the shrimp capital of Mexico.

Mazatlan is located in the southern region of the state of Sinaloa, about 131 mi from the state capital of Culiacan. It is a popular destination for those who want to soak up the sun and relaxed pace of life along the Pacific Coast.

Note that there is a travel advisory on Sinaloa, among other Mexican states regarding the drug cartels. Thankfully I was in the dark about it. I always thought that drug cartels shy away from resort towns, after all these towns are where tourists flock and where the economy thrives for the betterment of the entire country. So I wasn't too concerned when I got on the ship. However, a day prior to docking in Mazatlan, words that another cruise line - Carnival - had opted not to dock in Mazatlan because of safety issues circulated around the dining areas and reached us. I got a little nervous. I thought I'd play it safe and just stay close to the water/ship when we spend the day in Mazatlan.

Having done a little research on what to do and see in Mazatlan, we figured that going on a little tour around the city would be the best option for us. After all, there is very little to do around here, unless one wants to go shrimping/fishing. There isn't enough time to go ziplining because one has to travel out of the city to do that.

Anyway, we found ourselves sharing a tour with three women and one man from the corn state of Iowa. They were not interested in seeing the sights. They were interested in one thing and one thing alone - SHOPPING. One of the ladies is on a mission to find a small sterling silver shot glass - she's collecting. She had four from previous travels. She had these four shot glasses engraved with her grandkids name. The problem is she had two more grandkids that arrived after that shotglass engraving project. She needs to find two more shot glasses.

So, we agreed to take the cursory drive through around the main sights. Although our main stop that we bartered with the gals from Iowa is a stop at a Roman Catholic Church - they are Jews - which they agreed. Serendipitiously, the church is across from a department store, so when we went to the church, they stayed in the store to shop and avail of the airconditioning. It was hot and humid in Mazatlan.

What I'll show you is a little mosaic of what we saw and photographed when we stopped somewhere along the Malecon. The Malecon is considered one of the longest in the world at 21 km. It is an esplanade like the Corniche in Alexandria.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa


Panoramica View
Vista Panoramica










Panoramica View
Vista Panoramica










Panoramica View
Vista Panoramica










Panoramica View
Vista Panoramica











Souvenir Store
Tienda de curiosidades













-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa


Cathedral 
Catedral










Cathedral 
Catedral











Cathedral 
Catedral











Sunset
Puesta de sol











Sunset
Puesta de sol
















-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Linguine

Thanks for the nice updates....:cheers1:


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa



Old Town Mazatlán
Viejo Mazatlán











Panoramic View
Panoramica de Mazatlán











-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa


Aquarium
Acuario











Aquarium
Acuario











Aquarium
Acuario












Aquarium
Acuario











Aquarium
Acuario














-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## aarhusforever

Very interesting thread with beautiful photos  Thanks for sharing


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Thank you


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan's 16 miles of golden sand beaches and attendant tourism are fringe benefits for the largest port between the United States and the Panama Canal. The city has a long and still-present history, picturesque surroundings to fuel a lifetime of day trips, and a thriving fishing industry. Besides its golden beaches, Mazatlan still boasts the inexpensive digs, fresh seafood, stellar sportfishing and Mexican day-to-day culture that has appealed to travelers since the 1940s.

Mazatlan did time as a spring break haven, remnants of which can still be found in the Zona Dorada tourist zone. Newer developments have been heavy on marina-golf-spa resorts, but these are removed from Mazatlan's centro. At heart, it remains refreshingly simple and affordable. Here, then, are our top 10 timeless reasons, in addition to the beaches, to visit Mazatlan.

1. Old Mazatlan

Evocative and haunting even in its tumble-down days, the spot where the Spanish conquerors established the city in the mid-1500s has been gloriously revitalized and is now the fulcrum of Mazatlan's burgeoning art scene. Elegant 19th century buildings bloom with cafes, clubs and crafts galleries. Streets around Plazuela Machado, the Spanish settlement's original central square, are filled with street theater, photo exhibits and parades by day; at night, when restaurants and bars move their tables into the street and open their shuttered second-story doors to drink in the festive mood, Mazatlan could stand in for New Orleans.

2. Nonstop culture

The Angela Peralta Theater, the 1874 opera house whose 1992 restoration launched the rehab of Old Mazatlan, now hosts a steady schedule of events, ranging from the state symphony to a local children's chorus to visiting jazz bands. The restoration gave rise to the annual Mazatlan Cultural Festival, which hosts dozens of music, ballet, theater, movie and comedy events from early November into mid-December. Almost any visit is bound to coincide with a cultural festival, whether it's the State Festival of Arts, the International Dance Festival, the Mazatlan International Film Festival, the Mazatlan Book and Arts Fair or the International Guitar Festival, all of which bring in international celebrities.

3. Carnival

Only Río and New Orleans can claim a bigger Carnival celebration than Mazatlan, which sees more than 400,000 costumed revelers throng its streets and beaches. In addition to the big procession, Mazatlan's festival brings roving mariachis, regional rock bands, art and literature programs, fireworks, amusement park rides and culinary festivals starring pescado zarandeado, the regional barbecued fish. If you miss the celebration, stop by the Casa Machado Museum and visit the Carnaval parlor, which displays glittery costumes, historical panels, and photographs of Carnaval queens going back to 1900.

4. The malecón

The stretch of the seafront boulevard known as Olas Altas ("high waves") as it skirts the historic district is Old Mexico at its best, full of seats overlooking the ocean, vendors pushing carts, workers taking a break and families enjoying the air. The land side of the boulevard is conveniently lined with cafes, and you can detour up Cerro Neveria ("Icehouse Hill"), where tunnels were dug in the mid-1800s to store ice imported from San Francisco, and Angel Flores Street, with its phalanx of colonial homes perched on a terrace cut out of the hill. Walking the malecón can easily occupy a day, especially if you stop along the way to play catch with the waves, get a cool drink, or look in on the city's first tourist hotels, the aging but proud (and cheap) Belmar or the renovated Posada Freeman.

5. Memorable monuments

Every city in the world has its statues, most of them momentarily interesting but easy to forget. Mazatlan's oceanfront monuments stay with you: The soaring Monument to the Mazatlan Woman, saluting the Sinaloa's beauties, who have captured a disproportionate number of "Miss Mexico" titles; the Fisherman's Monument, honoring the strength of fishermen who still labor to pull the city's livelihood out of the water; the Continuity of Life fountain, depicting a naked man and woman poised on a snail shell — the Aztec symbol for continuity — surrounded by 13 dolphins representing intelligence; and the Deer Monument, paying tribute to ancient history ("Mazatlan" means "Place of the deer.")

6. El Faro

At the top of Cerro Creston, Mazatlan's tallest hill, El Faro's ("the lighthouse") 515-foot elevation qualifies it as the world's second-highest lighthouse (after Gibraltar). Early in the morning, sportfishing fleets set out from the jetty that connects the hill to the mainland. At sunset, you can work off your fresh seafood dinner by climbing to the lighthouse — about 30 to 45 minutes from the base of the hill — for an incomparable view of the twinkling city 500 feet below.

7. Isla de las Piedras

"Stone Island" was a coconut-farming cooperative owned by about 20 families living in simple palapas when I made my first trip to Mazatlan. Today it has a few modest hotels, palapa restaurants selling fresh fishermen's catches, ATVs, banana boats, horseback riding, a golf course and the only seahorse farm I've ever come across in my travels. And yet, it's still mostly coconut groves and sand, a delightful way to enjoy the beach away from urban distractions — but only 10 minutes away by water taxi.

8. Take me out to the beisbol game

From October through December, you can see baseball played, and cheered, with a distinctly Mexican passion. Los Venados ("the deer"), Mazatlan's Pacific League team, usually have a few American AAA players. Los Venados has made the January playoffs for 10 years running and won the Mexican championship in 2008. Last year, they represented Mexico in the Caribbean World Series. The game itself is played much as in the United States, but embellishments such as cheerleaders and dancers are...unique. The 2010 season begins Oct. 12; the schedule is available here (select Calendario; the red squares indicate home games).

9. Something fishy

The big marlin, swordfish and sailfish that lured the likes of John Wayne and Ernest Hemingway in decades past are still jumping, and Mazatlan has some of the most experienced and competent captains in the world for sportfishing. Several licensed flotas deportivas ("sports fleets") of varying sizes line up along the jetty road beneath El Faro; word has it each boat usually returns with an average of three whopping billfish a day in season (October-May).

10. For the birds

If you prefer feathers to fins, Sinaloa state's coastline is home to more than 500 bird species, as many as 35 of them indigenous. The Mazatlan Bird Festival, established in 2009, highlighted the predicament of the highly indigenous Tufted Jay, which has drawn serious and novice birders alike to the area for decades. High in the pines along the Mazatlan-Durango Highway, one of the world's most important birding corridors, the Tufted Jay Preserve now protects the precious bird's habitat in an attempt to halt the decline in its numbers. The mid-January festival features numerous tours to the preserve as well as other birding areas, conferences, workshops and art exhibits. Sendero Mexico leads tours to the preserve year round in addition to managing reservations for individual entry.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa


Sunset 
Puesta de sol











Sunset 
Puesta de sol












Sunset 
Puesta de sol












Sunset 
Puesta de sol












Sunset 
Puesta de sol















-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan, A short history…
Spanish, French and German settlers

For centuries, Mazatlán was inhabited by indios whose major occupation was fishing. The city was founded in 1531 by a small group of Spanish conquistadors led by Nuno de Guzman. They used the natural harbor to ship out gold from the region. Soon the pirates, mainly French and English, used the particular shape of the coastline as a perfect hiding place to attack the Spanish galleons along the Pacific Ocean coast.

Mazatlán in 1896

In 1829 a Spanish banker named Machado arrived in Mazatlan and established commercial relations with vessels coming to Mazatlán from North and South America.

During the Mexican-American War,1846-48, the U.S. Army took the city and to avoid seeing the city shelled the Mexican army abandoned it. Almost twenty years later, November 13, 1864, a French man-of-war fired on the city twelve times but there were no casualties.

Mazatlán then became part of the Mexican Empire under Maximilian (vestiges of French influence may still be found in the architecture of many buildings in Centro Historico). On November 13, 1866, the Mexican general Ramon Corona expelled the imperialists from Mazatlán.

On June 18, 1868, William H. Bridge, captain of HMS Chanticleer, blockaded the port and threatened to shell the city. The captain had taken umbrage after local Customs Authorities seized 23 ounces of gold from the paymaster of the ship. During the Mexican Revolution, Mazatlán had the dubious distinction of being the first city upon which aerial bombardment was practiced. A Federalist bi-plane dropped a satchel charge containing shrapnel on the city, resulting in fatalities.

During the Gold Rush, fortune hunters from the United States East Coast sailed from New York Harbor and other Atlantic ports to Mexican ports in the Gulf of Mexico. Debarking, the aspiring miners travelled overland for weeks to Mazatlán, where they would embark from the port to arrive in San Francisco in another four to five weeks.

Mazatlán's lighthouse (El Faro) began to shine by mid-1879. The lamp had been handcrafted in Paris, containing a big oil lamp with mirrors and a Fresnel lens to enhance the light. Since the light was static, in the distance it was often mistaken as a star. By 1905 this lamp was converted to a revolving lamp. Today, the 1000 watt bulb can be seen from 30 nautical miles (60 km). Near the lighthouse shore.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa


Hotel Pueblo Bonito 










Hotel Pueblo Bonito 










Hotel Pueblo Bonito 










Hotel Pueblo Bonito 










Hotel Pueblo Bonito 













-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa


Hotel Arenas en Avenida del Mar










Hotel Costa de Oro










Hotel La Siesta 










Hotel La Siesta 










Hotel La Siesta 













-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa


Hotel Pueblo Bonito










Hotel Pueblo Bonito










Hotel Pueblo Bonito










Hotel Pueblo Bonito










Hotel Pueblo Bonito













-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa


Olas Altas in 1870
Olas Altas en 1870











Maritime Customs Building in South Beach in 1917
Edificio de la Aduana Marítima en Playa Sur 1917










Olas Altas in 1920
Olas Altas en 1920










Motel Siesta in 1940
Motel Siesta en 1940










Olas Altas in 1943
Olas Altas en 1943













-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa



1934 The Plaza Hidalgo
1934 La Plazuela Hidalgo











1942 Morelos School in Calle Constitución 
1942 Escuela Morelos en Calle Constitución 











1942 Olas Altas
1942 Olas Altas










1943 Olas Altas
1943 Olas Altas










1944 Olas Altas
1944 Olas Altas













-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]
October 27th, 2011 09:32 AM


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa


1910 Cerro de la Cruz and Playa Sur in 1910
1910 Cerro de la Cruz y Playa Sur en 1910










1930 Paseo del Centenario Glorieta Germania and lighthouse
1930 Paseo del Centenario Glorieta Germania y faro










1937 Plaza Machado
1937 Plazuela Machado










1951 Playa Motel
1951 Playa Motel










Cruiser arriving in Mazatlán
Crucero llegando a Mazatlán












-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Thank you capricorn2000


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa


Devils Cave 
Cueva del Diablo










Hotel in Zona Dorada
Golden Zone Hotel










Lighthouse
Faro










Panoramica View
Vista Panoramica










Sir Frances Drake Cave
Cueva de Sir Francis Drake

















-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa

American influence Burger King
Influencia norteamericana Burger King










House in the hills
Casa en las colinas










Panoramic view from the lighthouse
Vista panoramica desde el faro










Ports sunset 
Puesta del sol porteña










Old Town mazatlán
Viejo Mazatlán













-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Capricorn2000 I visit this city-port a lot


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa



Old Town
Viejo Mazatlán










Panoramic view 
Vista panoramica










Panoramic view 
Vista panoramica











Panoramic view 
Vista panoramica












Panoramic view 
Vista panoramica














-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa


Golden Zone Hotel
Hotel en Zona Dorada










Iguana
Iguana










Panoramic view 
Vista panoramica











Panoramic view 
Vista panoramica











Panoramic view 
Vista panoramica












-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa



Birds waiting fish
Aves esperando pescados










Marina
Marina










Panoramica view
Vista panoramica










Valentino's Discotheque
Discoteca Valentino's










Golden Zone
Zona Dorada














-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan Sinaloa

Sunset in the port
Atardecer porteño










El Palenque Restaurant
Restaurante El Palenque











Freeman Hotel
Hotel Freeman










Panoramica view
Vista panoramica










Panoramica view
Vista panoramica













-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa

Airport
Aeropuerto










Old Town
Viejo Mazatlán











Old Town
Viejo Mazatlán










Panoramic view
Vista panoramica










Golden Zone
Zona Dorada













-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa


Airport
Aeropuerto










Panoramic view
Vista panoramica 










Panoramic view
Vista panoramica 











Panoramic view
Vista panoramica 











Golden Zone
Zona Dorada 












-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa


Traveling sea food sales people
Vendedores de mariscos ambulantes










Panoramic view
Vista panoramica 










Panoramic view
Vista panoramica 










Panoramic view
Vista panoramica 










Panoramic view
Vista panoramica 














-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Linguine

Very nice photos of Mexico....thank you.:cheers1:


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa


Hill homes in Olas Altas
Casas en la colinas en Olas Altas












Hill homes in Paseo El Centenario
Casas en la colinas en Paseo El Centenario










Old Town
Viejo Mazatlán 











Old Town
Viejo Mazatlán 










Panoramic view
Vista panoramica














-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa

Old Town
Viejo Mazatlán










Panoramic view 
Vista panoramica










Panoramic view 
Vista panoramica











Panoramic view 
Vista panoramica










Tourist boat
Bote turistico















-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa


Hotel San Diego
San Diego Hotel 










Panoramic view 
Vista panoramica










Panoramic view 
Vista panoramica












Panoramic view 
Vista panoramica











Paseo Claussen
Paseo Claussen















-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa



House in Golden Zone
Casa en Zona Dorada










Old Town
El Viejo Mazatlán










McDonald's
McDonald's










Girl feeding pigeons
Niña alimentando palomas










Panoramic view
Vista panoramica













-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa


Old Town
El Viejo Mazatlán










Hill residence
Residencia en la colina










Monument to Life
Monumento a la Vida










Monumet to the fishermen
Monumento a los Pescadores











North Beach 
Playa Norte



















-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa


Panoramic view
Vista panoramica










Panoramic view
Vista panoramica










Valenthino's Discotheque
Discoteca Valentino's










Old Town
Viejo Mazatlán










Old Town
Viejo Mazatlán













-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa


Panoramic view
Vista Panoramica 










Panoramic view
Vista Panoramica 











Panoramic view
Vista Panoramica 










Panoramic view
Vista Panoramica 










Panoramic view
Vista Panoramica 














-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa


History of Mazatlan 

Mazatlan has a diverse and unique history reaching back more than 400 years when the city name was for the first time noted in the historical records. Before the Spanish conquered Mexico, Mazatlan area was inhabited by indigenous people called Totorames. The Totorames were hunters, who were particularly skilled in making pottery. Their civilization ceased 200 years before the arrival of Spaniards and unlike other ancient civilizations of Mexico, Totorames did not leave behind any outstanding architectural or arty works. 

Image
Drawing of Mazatlan by J. R. Bartlett - 1854
In the 1500’s the Spaniards conquered Mexico, subdivided the country and established permanent residence for themselves. The name “Mazatlan” was first officially mentioned in 1602, where a village of San Juan de Bautista de Mazatlan was located 30 miles south of where Mazatlan is nowadays located. Although, Mazatlan was still not a well-established settlement in the early 1600’s, English and French pirates used its sheltered coastline to ambush merchant ships sailing along the shore. In response to the increasing pirate activity, the colonial government started establishing observation posts to be able to monitor the area and increase its marine safety. This was the turning point in Mazatlan’s history as this security initiative created a foundation for Mazatlan’s port.

In 1821, Mexico gained its independence from Spain and Mazatlan began to prosper as a port city as well as the capital of the state of Sinaloa. In the second half of the 1800’s, Mazatlan changed hands multiple times. At first it was occupied by the US during the American-Mexican war in 1847. In 1864, it was invaded and occupied by the French. On the 5th of May 1862 Mexican forces of 4500 men went to the battle with much more numerous French forces of Napoleon the III. Mexico won the 4-hour battle and declared independence, which event constituted one of the most important celebrated days in Mexico.

The subsequent years after Mexico gained its independence were noted in the history of Mazatlan as a growth period. In 1879, the lighthouse was constructed and integrated with the rapidly escalating fishing port activity. Furthermore, Mazatlan was connected with Mexican railway system and had multiple infrastructure modernization projects implemented. The prosperity period was interrupted by the Mexican Revolution, which lasted from 1910 to 1917. The Revolution was a social and a cultural movement, which initially started as a rebellion against the Mexican president Porfirio Diaz. The revolution ended with the enforcement of the Mexican Constitution on the 5th February 1917, which has been ever since celebrated in Mexico as the Constitution Day.

The subsequent 10 years after the revolution brought great prosperity through the trade of fishing. However, the 1930’s Great Depression and the World War II negatively affected the Mexican economy and were a major impediment to growth and prosperity. Mazatlan began to restore itself in the 1950’s with new and improved highways and other infrastructure spreading across the area. This brought on a tourism boom that started in the 1960’s and peaked in the 1970’s. The opening of Playa Norte brought high rise hotels along white sandy beaches. At the end of the 1990’s the population of Mazatlan had grown to over 500,000 with over 1 million annual visitors.

Today, Mazatlan enjoys a healthy and stable economy that is anchored by a variety of industries. The city is still a major fishery and accounts for a significant portion of Mexico’s shrimp industry. Other leading products of Mazatlan’s strong economy include world-renown Pacifico beer, Marino coffee, and Latin America’s largest tuna processing plant.

While Mazatlan has developed over the years to be a tourism Mecca, there still remains a great balance between the old and the new Mexico. This port city is a beautiful blend of old architecture and traditions and modern tourist infrastructure. Luckily, there are still ample real estate opportunities available at fractions of the cost one would expect to pay in other countries. 












-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa


Millenium Monument
Monumento al Milenio










Musical group
Grupo musical











Olas Altas
Olas Altas










Panoramic view
Vista panoramica










Panoramic view
Vista panoramica

















-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa


Home in Cerro de la Neveria
Casa en el Cerro de la Neveria










Pacifico Brewery
Cerveceria Pacifico










Riu Emerald Bay Hotel
Hotel Riu Emerald Bay 










Shrimp Bucket
Shrimp Bucket










Old Town
Viejo Mazatlán













-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa


Candy store
Dulceria










Panoramic view 
Vista panoramica











Panoramic view 
Vista panoramica










Pelican bird
Pelicano










Golden Zone
Zona Dorada

















-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa


Old Town
Viejo Mazatlán










Panoramic view
Vista panoramica











Panoramic view
Vista panoramica











Panoramic view
Vista panoramica











El Mirador Restaurant
Restaurante El Mirador
















-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa


Cuabiata Restaurant
Restaurante Cuabiata










Panoramic view
Vista panoramica










Panoramic view
Vista panoramica











Panoramic view
Vista panoramica










Revolución Plaza
Plazuela Revolución













-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa


Seafood Restaurant El Camichín
Restaurante de Mariscos El Camichín











Panoramic view
Vista panoramica












Panoramic view
Vista panoramica












Zona Dorada apartments
Apartamentos en Zona Dorada










House in the Paseo El Centenario
Casa en el Paseo El Centenario















-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa


Angela Peralta Theater
Teatro Angela peralta










Lighthouse
Faro










Panoramic view 
Vista panoramica










Panoramic view 
Vista panoramica










Panoramic view 
Vista panoramica












-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa


Cathedral
Catedral











Panoramic view 
Vista panoramica










Panoramic view 
Vista panoramica










Panoramic view 
Vista panoramica










Panoramic view 
Vista panoramica














-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa


Panoramic view 
Vista panoramica











Panoramic view 
Vista panoramica












Panoramic view 
Vista panoramica












Panoramic view 
Vista panoramica












Panoramic view 
Vista panoramica













-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa



Panoramic view 
Vista panoramica












Panoramic view 
Vista panoramica












Panoramic view 
Vista panoramica












Panoramic view 
Vista panoramica











Tourist catches
Peces capturados














-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa


Panoramic view 
Vista panoramica










Panoramic view 
Vista panoramica










Panoramic view 
Vista panoramica











Panoramic view 
Vista panoramica











Panoramic view 
Vista panoramica













-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa


Cathedral
Catedral










Cathedral
Catedral










Cathedral
Catedral










Cathedral
Catedral











Cathedral
Catedral















-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa

Sunset in the port
Puesta del sol porteña 










Sunset in the port
Puesta del sol porteña 











Sunset in the port
Puesta del sol porteña 











Sunset in the port
Puesta del sol porteña 











Sunset in the port
Puesta del sol porteña 














-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa


Old Town
Viejo Mazatlán










Old Town
Viejo Mazatlán










Old Town
Viejo Mazatlán










Old Town
Viejo Mazatlán










Grocery Store
Tienda de Abarrotes















-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa


Iguana
Iguana










Lighthouse
Faro










Panoramic View
Vista panoramica










Sail Fish
Pez Vela










Sundown in the port
Puesta del sol porteña













-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa



Marina El Cid
Marina El Cid










Old Town
Viejo Mazatlán










Sea Lions
Lobos Marinos










Sunset in the port
Puesta del sol porteña










Two birds in the sand
Dos avecillas en la arena












-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa


Mazatlán's fauna
Fauna en Mazatlán










Nightime at the port
Noche porteña










Old Town
Viejo Mazatlán











Panoramic view
Vista panoramica










Panoramic view
Vista panoramica













-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa


Dairy Queen
Dairy Queen










Nightime at the port
Noche porteña










Papantla Flyiers
Voladores de Papantla










Surfing at the port
Surfeando en el puerto










Hotel at the beach
Hotel en la playa














-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa


Panoramic view
Vista panoramica










Panoramic view
Vista panoramica











Panoramic view
Vista panoramica











Panoramic view
Vista panoramica










Panoramic view
Vista panoramica













-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa


Panoramic view
Vista panoramica










Panoramic view
Vista panoramica











Panoramic view 1952
Vista panoramica 1952











Panoramic view
Vista panoramica










Panoramic view
Vista panoramica













-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa

Mazatlán's fauna
Fauna en Mazatlán










Mazatlán's fauna
Fauna en Mazatlán










Mazatlán's fauna
Fauna en Mazatlán










Mazatlán's fauna
Fauna en Mazatlán










Mazatlán's fauna
Fauna en Mazatlán













-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa

Mazatlán's fauna
Fauna en Mazatlán










Mazatlán's fauna
Fauna en Mazatlán










Mazatlán's fauna
Fauna en Mazatlán










Mazatlán's fauna
Fauna en Mazatlán










Mazatlán's fauna
Fauna en Mazatlán













-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa


Rocky Island
Isla de la Piedra 










Rocky Island
Isla de la Piedra 











Rocky Island
Isla de la Piedra 











Rocky Island
Isla de la Piedra 












Rocky Island
Isla de la Piedra 














-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa


Sunset in the port 
Puesta del sol porteña











Sunset in the port 
Puesta del sol porteña












Sunset in the port 
Puesta del sol porteña












Sunset in the port 
Puesta del sol porteña












Sunset in the port 
Puesta del sol porteña














-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlan's Historical Center

Historical Center Among all the beautiful places that we can enjoy in the port of Mazatlan, the Historical Center is the most sublime. Inhabited by poetry, literature, and free-living fun. Its narrow streets, homes and buildings are pages of history that open up to passersby, that speak of famous people that were born there, such as the poet Baltazar Izaguirre Rojo, a singer from Sinaloa; Ramon Rubin, writer that described the beauty of the indigenous world; Genaro Estrada, writer, Mexican diplomat and politician, and author of the Estrada Doctrine which is the basis of Mexican foreign policy; among many more who once lived there, such as revolutionary generals Juan Ramon Carrasco and F. Iturbe.

Historical CenterMazatlan is now the second most important city in the state of Sinaloa, and undoubtedly the most cosmopolitan. It’s common to find Mazatlecos that speak English and French fluently, as well as other languages. Germans, French, English and Chinese people live alongside Mazatlecos, and this fact gives the port a culturally-universal atmosphere, where the best traditions of each community mingle into one.

The Historical Center is, par excellence, the very heart of all culturally-related life in Mazatlan; the ideal place for gathering with friends in a festive atmosphere where joy, tradition and culture are combined, bringing local families together. Here you’ll find the majestic Angela Peralta Theatre, one of the most beautiful in the country that has been inaugurated three times since 1874, and is witness to the intense cultural activity and is a breeding ground for artists, who along with the Municipal Arts Center, have helped this port flourish, giving the theater its charm that is so attractive to tourists, with time-worn signs of its glorious past.

Historical CenterMazatlan is the only destination in the Mexican Pacific coast with an intense, clear and vibrant cultural life, which is promoted as an attraction through its Historical Center, and often has been a key factor for travelers from around the world in choosing this city to be their new home or retirement residence.

The charm of the Historical Center of Mazatlan comes from the architecture of its buildings, iron detailing on their doors, windows and balconies, the colors of their facades which emulate the tropical paintings of renowned Mazatleco artist Antonio Lopez Sanz, or the narrow and quiet streets where singer-songwriter Don José Ángel Espinoza "Ferrusquilla” is commonly seen walking with his cloth bag in hand.

Undoubtedly, the Historical Center of Mazatlán, recently declared a world heritage site, is a magical place of unexplainable sensations that are only experienced while strolling its streets covered by the blue sky and sea breeze that quietly caress its visitors, and while the singing of birds flying overhead blends over your journey as you reach the plaza Machado and Olas Altas oceanfront, to cool down with a traditional beer or sweet coconut water.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa


Sunset at the port 
Puesta de sol porteña











Sunset at the port 
Puesta de sol porteña











Sunset at the port 
Puesta de sol porteña











Sunset at the port 
Puesta de sol porteña











Sunset at the port 
Puesta de sol porteña













-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa

Lighthouse 
Faro










Lighthouse 
Faro










Lighthouse 
Faro










Lighthouse 
Faro










Lighthouse 
Faro













-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa

Panoramic view
Vista panoramica










Panoramic view
Vista panoramica










Panoramic view
Vista panoramica











Panoramic view
Vista panoramica











Panoramic view
Vista panoramica














-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa

Panoramic view
Vista panoramica










Panoramic view
Vista panoramica










Panoramic view
Vista panoramica











Panoramic view
Vista panoramica











Panoramic view
Vista panoramica














-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa

Panoramic view
Vista panoramica










Panoramic view
Vista panoramica










Panoramic view
Vista panoramica










Panoramic view
Vista panoramica











Panoramic view
Vista panoramica













-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa

Panoramic view
Vista panoramica










Panoramic view
Vista panoramica










Panoramic view
Vista panoramica











Panoramic view
Vista panoramica











Panoramic view
Vista panoramica












-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa

Panoramic view
Vista panoramica










Panoramic view
Vista panoramica










Panoramic view
Vista panoramica











Panoramic view
Vista panoramica











Panoramic view
Vista panoramica














-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa

Panoramic view
Vista panoramica










Panoramic view
Vista panoramica










Panoramic view
Vista panoramica











Panoramic view
Vista panoramica











Panoramic view
Vista panoramica














-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa

Panoramic view
Vista panoramica










Panoramic view
Vista panoramica










Panoramic view
Vista panoramica











Panoramic view
Vista panoramica











Panoramic view
Vista panoramica














-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa

Panoramic view
Vista panoramica










Panoramic view
Vista panoramica










Panoramic view
Vista panoramica











Panoramic view
Vista panoramica











Panoramic view
Vista panoramica














-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa

Panoramic view
Vista panoramica










Panoramic view
Vista panoramica










Panoramic view
Vista panoramica











Panoramic view
Vista panoramica











Panoramic view
Vista panoramica














-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa

Panoramic view
Vista panoramica










Panoramic view
Vista panoramica










Panoramic view
Vista panoramica











Panoramic view
Vista panoramica











Panoramic view
Vista panoramica














-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa

Panoramic view
Vista panoramica










Panoramic view
Vista panoramica










Panoramic view
Vista panoramica











Panoramic view
Vista panoramica











Panoramic view
Vista panoramica











-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa

Panoramic view
Vista panoramica










Panoramic view
Vista panoramica










Panoramic view
Vista panoramica











Panoramic view
Vista panoramica











Panoramic view
Vista panoramica














-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa

Panoramic view
Vista panoramica










Panoramic view
Vista panoramica










Panoramic view
Vista panoramica











Panoramic view
Vista panoramica











Panoramic view
Vista panoramica













-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán, Sinaloa

Old Town
Viejo Mazatlán










Old Town
Viejo Mazatlán











Old Town
Viejo Mazatlán











Old Town
Viejo Mazatlán










Old Town
Viejo Mazatlán










------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa



Old Town
Viejo Mazatlán










Old Town
Viejo Mazatlán











Old Town
Viejo Mazatlán











Old Town
Viejo Mazatlán










Old Town
Viejo Mazatlán













------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa



Old Town
Viejo Mazatlán










Old Town
Viejo Mazatlán











Old Town
Viejo Mazatlán











Old Town
Viejo Mazatlán










Old Town
Viejo Mazatlán














------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa




Old Town
Viejo Mazatlán










Old Town
Viejo Mazatlán











Old Town
Viejo Mazatlán











Old Town
Viejo Mazatlán










Old Town
Viejo Mazatlán














------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán,


Mazatlán, (pronounced “maz-it-LAWN”, with the stress on the last syllable), means “place of the deer” in the Nahuatl (Aztec) language,. It is a city of around half a million people, located on a long, flat stretch of the Pacific coast of Mexico, just to the south of the Tropic of Cancer and due east of the tip of the Baja peninsula. It is here that the cool waters of the deep Pacific meet those of the warm, shallow Gulf of California. You might think of Mazatlán as having one foot in the tropics and the other in the dryer, dessert climate to the north.

The summer months can be hotter and more humid than residents of the western US and Canada are accustomed to, but for much of the year, Mazatlán enjoys perfect weather with milder temperatures and lower humidity when compared with Puerto Vallarta, Zihuatanejo, Acapulco, or Cancun. On many days, a refreshing breeze blows in from the Pacific in the afternoon to keep the midday heat under control. I am told by some folks who should know, that even in the middle of summer, it is generally less uncomfortable than Houston, St. Louis or Miami.

I guess they all must hide in the “winter” when we visit Mazatlán, because we have yet to meet the local insect population. While we have heard that some of our six-legged friends do appear during the summer rainy season, the kinds of insect problems that plague many other beach areas in Mexico are, for some reason, mostly absent here.

Even before it became a major tourist destination, Mazatlán was famous for its superb sport fishing. Eight fleets of charter boats haul in about 8,000 to 9,000 marlin and sailfish each year. The ocean is great for swimming and surfing too. The sunsets are fabulous and for those of us who enjoy long walks, the beaches go on and on for miles, both to the North and to the South of the city. On most days, one can find completely deserted, palm tree-lined, golden strands only a short drive or long walk from the city center.

There are also many more, interesting things to do within a short distance. The rugged peaks of the Sierra Madre Occidental are clearly visible to the east. Tropical plantations, mountain jungle and mangrove swamps for wildlife viewing, are all close by, as are a couple of idyllic colonial pueblos. In one nearby town, artisans specialize in hand-crafted furniture which they sell at very reasonable prices. Local bus service to all surrounding areas is frequent and very inexpensive. Even though you can find just about anything you need in Mazatlán, big-city shopping and conveniences in Guadalajara are also only a short day’s drive to the South.

Mazatlán is easily accessible from the western US by air and by car or bus. Among Mexican destinations, it represents one of the shortest and least expensive flights from Los Angeles, San Francisco, Phoenix, Portland, Seattle and Vancouver with daily service available from several airlines. Those preferring to drive or ride in the incredibly inexpensive and comfortable (Primera Clase) Mexican buses, will find a 4-lane freeway (Maxipista) from the border at Nogales all the way to Mazatlán. The 743 miles can be covered in one long or two easy day's drive. There are a number of RV parks, (some right on the beach), that fill up with American and Canadian “snowbirds” every winter.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The Invasion by the United States

The most surprising and I guess shocking discovery about Mexican history was the role that the United States played in conquering her southern neighbor. During the period from 1835 to 1853, Mexico wound up losing half of her territory to the US. It started when Mexico decided to outlaw slavery in a place called Texas, then part of Mexico. 

Well the folks in Texas wanted their slaves, and declared independence and in 1845 became a state in the Union. Fighting began in 1846, and in 1848 Mexico surrendered after General Winfield Scott occupied Mexico City. Believe me, Mexicans remember the Alamo a lot more vividly than we do. As a result of the war, Mexico lost what we today call California, Arizona, New Mexico, Nevada, Utah, and Colorado. Not a small chunk, if I say so myself.


The Invasion by Maximilian of France

After the American conquest, and Indian named Benito Juarez emerged to become the biggest influence in Mexican politics. He was liberal, which upset the very conservative church and high Spanish officials. As provisional president Juarez began reforming. He took away the Roman Catholic church's property, created a separation between church and state, promoted freedom of speech, and other civil liberties. Then, after being elected president in 1861, he decided to suspend interest payments on the foreign loans incurred by previous governments. (Sound familiar?) Well, ripping off the church and letting a bunch of peasants speak up is one thing, but welshing on your debts is quite another. A coalition of France, Great Britain, and Spain decided to jump in and "protect" their investments. 

The main force behind this was Napoleon III of France, who sent Maximilian, the archduke of Austria, to take over Mexico. Maximilian was installed by the French army, and some conservative Mexicans who had had enough of Juarez's reforms. Here another stranger than fiction event takes place. Maximilian insisted that he would only accept the crown if he was approved by the Mexican people. Puzzled by this request, the conservative Mexicans indulged him and promptly organized a plebiscite. With the French army watching, and the native population ignorant and apathetic, the election was held. Maximilian was pleased when the generals told him that his emperorship had been overwhelmingly approved. (Sound familiar?) We'll fast forward a few years later and find our emperor Maximilian at the wrong end of a firing squad. 

C'est la vie.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa



Old Town
Viejo Mazatlán










Old Town
Viejo Mazatlán











Old Town
Viejo Mazatlán











Old Town
Viejo Mazatlán










Old Town
Viejo Mazatlán











------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa



Old Town
Viejo Mazatlán










Old Town
Viejo Mazatlán











Old Town
Viejo Mazatlán











Old Town
Viejo Mazatlán










Old Town
Viejo Mazatlán











------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán Sinaloa


Old Town
Viejo Mazatlán










Old Town
Viejo Mazatlán











Old Town
Viejo Mazatlán











Old Town
Viejo Mazatlán










Old Town
Viejo Mazatlán












------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán, Sinaloa


Old Town
Viejo Mazatlán 










Old Town
Viejo Mazatlán 










Old Town
Viejo Mazatlán 











Old Town
Viejo Mazatlán 











Old Town
Viejo Mazatlán 













-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Puerto de Mazatlan


The Puerto de Mazatlán lies on the north-central shores of western México east of the tip of Baja California in the State of Sinaloa. Meaning “place of the deer” in the Nahuatl language, the Puerto de Mazatlán is a popular tourist resort and an important commercial seaport. The Puerto de Mazatlán is home to agricultural-based industries like food processing and brewing; however, the port handles many industrial cargoes like rolled steel, containers, and automobiles. It also handles large volumes of bulk products and fish meal.

The Puerto de Mazatlán is a regular call for cruise ships and ferries that bring passengers back and forth between Baja California. Méxican and tourists from around the world come for sun and sand, water sports, sports fishing, and simply relaxing. The Puerto de Mazatlán is between Guadalajara and the US-México border, and it is well connected by road, rail, and air with cities in both countries. In 2005, over 350 thousand people lived in the Puerto de Mazatlán.

Port History

The area around the Puerto de Mazatlán was inhabited long before Europeans arrived there. Petroglyphs have been found on nearby islands that date back ten thousand years. The early inhabitants were nomads who settled in Mazatlán to hunt deer and fish. Unfortunately, pre-Spanish conquest records do not exist to tell the story of the area’s pre-history. The Spaniards arrived in the middle 16th Century.

The Puerto de Mazatlán was a small village and home to indigenous fishers until the early 1800s. In 1829, a Filipino established trade relations, and vessels began to arrive from the Asia Pacific, United States, Europe, Peru, and Chile. By 1836, about five thousand people lived in the Puerto de Mazatlán. Port records show that five ships arrived in 1826 from England, France, and another Méxican port. In 1827, nine ships came to the Puerto de Mazatlán from England, France, Sardinia, and two Méxican ports.

The US Army conquered and held the city during the Mexican-American War from 1846 to 1848 after the Mexican army abandoned the Puerto de Mazatlán to avoid having the city bombarded. Twenty years later, a French warship fired on the city without casualties.

While the US held the Puerto de Mazatlán, gold was discovered in California, and many immigrants came to the city, creating a new mercantile economy providing food, clothing, and equipment for the visitors. Many ships began to sail to San Francisco during that period. Between 1853 and 1875, of the 436 ships that departed the Port of San Francisco, 201 were bound for the Puerto de Mazatlán.

In the mid-19th Century, the Puerto de Mazatlán was part of the Mexican Empire ruled by Maximilian, and reminders of the French days can still be seen in the old town’s architecture. In 1866, General Ramón Corona (Spanish) drove the French from the Puerto de Mazatlán. In 1968, William Bridge from the United States illegally blockaded the Puerto de Mazatlán after authorities seized gold from the ship’s paymaster.

By the early 20th Century, about 600 ships arrived at the Puerto de Mazatlán every year, including huge steamboats and small sailing ships. Imports were bought with mining products. In the late 1890s, over $4 million in precious metals were exported through the Puerto de Mazatlán.

The Puerto de Mazatlán is the world’s second city to suffer aerial bombardment (after Tripoli, Libya). During the Mexican Revolution of 1910, a bi-plane dropped a leather-wrapped bomb made of dynamite and nails on Neveria Hill near downtown. Missing its target, the bomb killed two people.

The El Faro lighthouse in the Puerto de Mazatlán began operating in 1879. Made in Paris, the light was frequently mistaken for a star because it did not revolve. In 1905, the lamp was converted to revolve, saving many confused ships. Today, it shines for 30 nautical miles across the sea. Nearby, divers make breathtaking jumps from the cliffs for tips from tourists.

A magnet for sports fishers, the Puerto de Mazatlán was well-liked from the 1940s to the 1960s by Hollywood elite like Gary Cooper, John Huston, and John Wayne. Of course, many tourists followed those celebrities to the resorts. Tourism began to decline in the 1970s as newer vacation spots opened north of the Puerto de Mazatlán.

Today, the Puerto de Mazatlán is finding a new generation of tourists, both local and international. The city is undergoing a renaissance. Old fine homes are being restored, and new businesses are springing up.

Port Commerce

The Administración Portuaria Integral (API) de Mazatlan S.A de C.V. is the port authority for the Puerto de Mazatlán. API Mazatlán seeks to make the Puerto de Mazatlán a leader in maritime trade and logistical and industrial business to support both national and regional development while also protecting the ecological environment. 

In 2008, the Puerto de Mazatlán handled over 93 million tons of foreign cargo, including about 57 million tons of imports and 36 million tons of exports. In the same year, the Puerto de Mazatlán handled over 163 million tons of cabotage.

The access channel to the Puerto de Mazatlán is 2500 meters long and 12 meters deep. The turning basin is 500 meters in diameter with a depth of 10 meters. With a total of 1426 meters of wharves, the Puerto de Mazatlán can support vessels to 300 meters in length. Two docks support fishing boats with 471 meters of berthing space at depths of four and eight meters. Four docks handle containers, automobiles, and passengers with berths of a total length of 826 meters and alongside depths from 8.5 to 10.5 meters. The Pemex oil company operates a 90-meter long dock with one berthing station for handling fluid cargoes, and Sematur operates a general cargo dock of 80 meters with two berthing positions.

The Puerto de Mazatlán contains five warehouses covering a total of almost 15 thousand square meters to store general loose goods. It also contains five open yards. Two yards of a total 26.5 thousand square meters handle automobiles. Two consolidation yards cover a total 23.3 thousand square meters, and a consolidation yard for general cargo and containers cover 18 thousand square meters. The Puerto de Mazatlán also has a cold shed of 90.8 thousand square meters with capacity to store 6.3 tons of perishable cargo.

Cruising and Travel

The City of Mazatlán is both economically and socially diverse. It is a popular retirement haven for people from the United States and Europe, and it supports a large community of working immigrants. The Puerto de Mazatlán is probably best known for its beautiful beaches, but there are many other things visitors will not want to miss.

Old Mazatlán, the downtown and historic area, is both interesting and charming. It contains the busy market (El Mercado) filled with shoppers and surrounded by a wide variety of street vendors and shops. This large center has everything from tourists’ t-shirts to traditional Mexican arts and crafts. A meat and fruit market in the center is frequented by locals.

A block southwest of the Mercado is the 1899 Cathedral of the Immaculate Conception. This beautiful building is full of grace, both on the outside and the inside. Lit through stained glass windows, the interior glows with a mix of warm and cool hues. Because a Jewish family donated money for the building’s construction, Stars of David were placed in the top windows of the cathedral. With Renaissance domes, a hand-carved baroque triple altar, yellow tiled spires, and blue and gold Moorish motifs on the exterior, this is one of the most beautiful churches in the region.

The Parque Revolución is just south of the cathedral and next door to the Puerto de Mazatlán’s city hall. About two blocks south of that relatively unremarkable park is the city’s most beautiful area, Plaza Mechado, lined with sidewalk tables and wonderful restaurants. The 19th Century Teatro Angela Peralta is located on the square, and it offers many different dramatic and musical venues. Next door to the Teatro is a Spanish-language display that tells the story of the Puerto de Mazatlán’s history.

One of the Puerto de Mazatlán’s most popular attractions is the lighthouse (El Faro), the second highest operating natural lighthouse in the world. At 157 meters above sea level, you’ll need to be in good shape to make the hike.

The Acquario Mazatlán is located next to the Parque de la Ciudad and Parque Infantil. This aquarium has over 200 species of fish that include sharks, sea horses, and eels. One of the country’s best and biggest aquariums, visitors will find a lovely botanical garden with an aviary and a playground next door.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán, Sinaloa


Old Town
Viejo Mazatlán 










Old Town
Viejo Mazatlán 










Old Town
Viejo Mazatlán 











Old Town
Viejo Mazatlán 











Old Town
Viejo Mazatlán 













-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán, Sinaloa


Old Town
Viejo Mazatlán 











Old Town
Viejo Mazatlán 










Old Town
Viejo Mazatlán 











Old Town
Viejo Mazatlán 










Dolphin in the Continuity of Life statue in Mazatlan
Delfín en la Estatua de Continuidad de la Vida en Mazatlán












-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán, Sinaloa



Continuity of Life statue in Mazatlan
Estatua de la Continuidad de la Vida en Mazatlán










Continuity of Life statue in Mazatlan
Estatua de la Continuidad de la Vida en Mazatlán












Continuity of Life statue in Mazatlan
Estatua de la Continuidad de la Vida en Mazatlán











Continuity of Life statue in Mazatlan
Estatua de la Continuidad de la Vida en Mazatlán










Monument to the Fishermen
Monumento a Los Pescadores














-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán, Sinaloa



Dolphin in the Continuity of Life statue in Mazatlan
Delfín en la Estatua de Continuidad de la Vida en Mazatlán










Dolphin in the Continuity of Life statue in Mazatlan
Delfín en la Estatua de Continuidad de la Vida en Mazatlán











Dolphin in the Continuity of Life statue in Mazatlan
Delfín en la Estatua de Continuidad de la Vida en Mazatlán











Dolphin in the Continuity of Life statue in Mazatlan
Delfín en la Estatua de Continuidad de la Vida en Mazatlán











Sam's Club
Club Sam's











-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán, Sinaloa

Monument to the Virgin Mary 
Monumento a la Virgen María










Monument to the Virgin Mary 
Monumento a la Virgen María











Fisherman's Monument
Monumento al Pescador










Fisherman's Monument
Monumento al Pescador











Fisherman's Monument
Monumento al Pescador












-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán, Sinaloa


Monument to the Mazatlan's women
Monumento a la Mujer Mazatleca 










Monument to the Mazatlan's women
Monumento a la Mujer Mazatleca 











Monument to the Mazatlan's women
Monumento a la Mujer Mazatleca 











Monument to the Mazatlan's women
Monumento a la Mujer Mazatleca 











Monument to the Mazatlan's women
Monumento a la Mujer Mazatleca 










-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Linguine

thanks for the great updates from Mexico....:cheers2:


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán, Sinaloa


Monument to the Mermaid
Monumento a la Sirena











Monument to the Mazatlan's women
Monumento a la Mujer Mazatleca 










Balboa Towers 
Balboa Towers 











Balboa Towers 
Balboa Towers 










Saylor's Monument
Monumento a Los Marineros











-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán, Sinaloa


Ferrusquilla's Monument
Monumento a Ferrusquilla










Pulmonia's (Tropical Taxi) Monument
Monumento a la Pulmonia (Taxi Tropical)











Lola Beltrán's Monument
Monumento a Lola Beltrán










Centenario Paseo, Cannon in Mirador Park
Paseo del Centenario, cañon en El Mirador 










Centenario Paseo, Cannon in Mirador Park
Paseo del Centenario, cañon en El Mirador 










-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán, Sinaloa


Museum
Museo










Business that sells furniture from Concordia
Negocio de muebles hechos en Concordia











Painting a house
Painting a home











Park on North Beach
Parque en Playa Norte










Paseo El Centenario
Paseo El Centenario












-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán, Sinaloa


Fishermen
Pescadores










Fishermen
Pescadores











Fishermen
Pescadores











Philip of Jesus Church
Iglesia Felipe de Jesús











Protestant Church
Iglesia Protestante















-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán, Sinaloa

Dog on the wall
Perro en la barda










Wet Street
Calle humeda











Religious Trinquets
Articulos religiosos










Sharp Private Hospital
Hospital privado Sharp











Soriana Store
Tienda Soriana












-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán, Sinaloa

Technologico de Monterrey a Univesity Annex 
Technologico de Monterrey Universidad Annexo 











Technologico de Monterrey a Univesity Annex 
Technologico de Monterrey Universidad Annexo











Valentino's Discotheque
Discoteca Valentino's 












Valentino's Discotheque
Discoteca Valentino's 












Valentino's Discotheque
Discoteca Valentino's 










-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán, Sinaloa


Mazatlán's Fauna
Fauna Mazatleca










Sunset 
Puesta del sol










Sunset 
Puesta del sol











Sunset 
Puesta del sol











Trolley Bus of Yate Fiesta
Trolley Bus de Yate Fiesta










-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán, Sinaloa

Sunset 
Puesta del sol










Sunset 
Puesta del sol










Sunset 
Puesta del sol










Sunset 
Puesta del sol










Sunset 
Puesta del sol










-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán, Sinaloa

Angela Peralta Opera House
Teatro de Opera Angela peralta











Downtown
Centro












Sunset
Puesta del sol












Sunset
Puesta del sol












Sunset
Puesta del sol












-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán, Sinaloa




Sunset
Puesta del sol











Sunset
Puesta del sol











Sunset
Puesta del sol












Sunset
Puesta del sol












Sunset
Puesta del sol












-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán, Sinaloa

Cathedral
Catedral










Lighthouse
Faro










Marina
Marina










Tropical taxi
Taxi tropical










Universidad Politecnica
Polytechinc University












-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán, Sinaloa



An old decaying building
Viejo edificio en decadencia










Colegio El Pacifico
Colegio El Pacifico












Iguana
Iguana











Surfer
Surfer











Transportation
Transportación















-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mazatlán, Sinaloa


Trolley Bus
Trolley Bus











Villa Union
Villa Union











Villa Union brick maker
Villa Union ladrillera










Villa Union brick maker
Villa Union ladrillera










Villa Unión, El Cine Nacional Villa Unión
Villa Unión, El Cine Nacional Villa Unión













-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Guadalajara Jalisco

Cathedral
Catedral











Cathedral
Catedral













Cathedral
Catedral













Cathedral
Catedral













Cathedral
Catedral














-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Guadalajara Jalisco



Airport
Aeropuerto











Airport
Aeropuerto













Airport
Aeropuerto













Airport
Aeropuerto














Airport
Aeropuerto














-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Guadalajara Jalisco


Downtown
Centro










Downtown
Centro











Downtown
Centro











Downtown
Centro










Sunset
Puesta del sol












-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Guadalajara Jalisco


Airport
Aeropuerto











Airport
Aeropuerto











Cathedral
Catedral











Downtown Fountain
Fuente en el centro











Entering Guadalajara
Entrando a Guadalajara












-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showt...newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Guadalajara Jalisco


Cathedral
Catedral











Cathedral
Catedral











Cathedral
Catedral










Cathedral
Catedral











Cathedral
Catedral










-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Guadalajara Jalisco

Downtown 
Centro










Downtown 
Centro











Downtown 
Centro











Downtown 
Centro










Downtown 
Centro












-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=697090 (United States
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Guadalajara Jalisco

Roundhouse of the Illustrious Men
Rotonda de Los Hombres Ilustres










Historic Buildings 
Edificios Historicos











Historic Buildings 
Edificios Historicos











Historic Buildings 
Edificios Historicos










Historic Buildings 
Edificios Historicos












-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=697090 (United States
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Guadalajara Jalisco

Downtown
Centro










Downtown
Centro










Downtown
Centro











Downtown
Centro











Downtown
Centro













Downtown
Centro


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Guadalajara Jalisco

Downtown
Centro











Downtown
Centro












Downtown
Centro











Downtown
Centro











Downtown
Centro













------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=697090 (United States
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436 Evolution through time of Los Angeles California


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Guadalajara Jalisco

Metro Line 
Linea del Metro










Metro Line 
Linea del Metro










The Arches
Los Arcos










The Arches
Los Arcos










The Arches
Los Arcos











------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Skyprince

cool.. Guadalajara has metro line, didn't know that ! :cheers:

When I was small I only knew life in Mexico through telenovelas i.e. Rosalinda, Maria Mercedes , La Ussupadorra  

Its my dream country to visit !


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Skyprince, I hope your dreams turns into reality


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Guadalajara Jalisco

Downtown
Centro










Downtown
Centro










Downtown
Centro










Downtown
Centro










Downtown
Centro











------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Guadalajara Jalisco

Goddess Minerva
Diosa Minerva










Galleries
Galerias










Colón Island
Glorieta Colón 










Intercontinental Hotel
Hotel Intercontinental 










The Arches
Los Arcos












------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Guadalajara Jalisco

Cathedral
Catedral










Cathedral
Catedral











Cathedral
Catedral











Cathedral
Catedral











Cathedral
Catedral












------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Templo Expiatorio del Santísimo Sacramento

The Templo Expiatorio del Santísimo Sacramento is a Catholic church dedicated to the Blessed Sacrament, located in Guadalajara, Jalisco, Mexico. Of neo Gothic style and is considered the greatest work of its kind in Mexico. Its construction began on August 15, 1897 and ended 75 years later in 1972.

The idea of building a temple dedicated to the Blessed Sacrament in the city of Guadalajara began in the late 19th century, when a congregation of Catholics formed a committee to make this temple. So the archbishop of the city, Pedro Loza y Pardavé, together with the commission organized a competition among some architects and engineers to select the project of the temple.[1]

The project selected was of the architect Adamo Boari, a famous Italian architect brought by then-President of Mexico Porfirio Díaz, who had earlier worked in the projects of the Palacio de Bellas Artes and the Palacio de Correos de Mexico in Mexico City.[2]

The construction began with a ceremony hosted by Archbishop Pedro Loza y Pardavé and Pedro Romero. The cornerstone was laid on August 15, 1897, and by 1911 the interior columns were already finished. The canon Pedro Moreno and foreman Feliciano Arías were in charge of the project, of whom the latter was succeeded by his son Jerónimo Arías after his death. Work on the temple was suspended during the Revolution due to religious perseución, lack of guarantees and economic crisis that the country faced as a result of the conflict.

In February 1924, Pedro Romero died and it was assigned to the priest José Garibi Rivera the completion of the temple. He immediately asked engineer Luis Ugarte to assist him in the work. The construction boomed, and on January 6, 1927, the project was assigned to architect Ignacio Díaz Morales who oversaw the work until its completion in 1972.

The temple's doors are made of granadilla wood, carved by Jesús Gómez Velazco, and they are incrusted with bronze high reliefs made by master Benito Castañeda. The three tympana on the church's facade are embellished with Italian mosaics created in the Vatican's Mosaic Factory. The central one represents the Lamb of God; the east, Saint Tarcisius; and the west, St. Pius X. They were designed by painter and expert on the Vatican Museums, Francisco Bencivenga, who also oversaw the placement of them.

The church clock, imported from Germany has four lighted dials, and was brought along with a carillon of 25 bells playing 25 pieces both religious and popular music, such as: Ave María, the Mexican National Anthem, Las Mañanitas, Guadalajara, Adiós Mariquita Linda, Las Golondrinas, México Lindo y Querido, and the March of Zacatecas. This chime can also be played from a keyboard in the choir. The cost of the clock was about 450 million pesos from 1972, (worth MXN$450,000 today), and was installed by German technicians. There is an interesting detail on the campanile which consists of miniature statues of the 12 apostles which rotate in and out of the tower whenever a musical piece is played.

The church is made mostly of stone, carved as it was done in the Middle Ages. The huge, stained glass windows, including the rosette on the facade, were executed by Jacques and Gerard Degusseau of Orleans, France, according to cartons of the artist Maurice Rocher of Paris.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Guadalajara Jalisco

Fast Train Station
Estación del tren rápido










Fast Train Station
Estación del tren rápido










Fast Train Station
Estación del tren rápido











Fast Train Station
Estación del tren rápido











Vallarta Avenue
Avenue Vallarta












-----------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Guadalajara Jalisco


Arches in Zapopán
Arcos en Zapopán










Arches in Zapopán
Arcos en Zapopán










Juárez Avenue
Avenida Juárez










An alley in the Plaza Tapatia
Callejón en la Plaza Tapatía










Pedestrian friendly street
Calle peatonal











-----------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Guadalajara Jalisco

Patria (Homeland) Avenue
Avenida Patria 










Patria (Homeland) Avenue
Avenida Patria 











Patria (Homeland) Avenue
Avenida Patria 











Patria (Homeland) Avenue
Avenida Patria 











Patria (Homeland) Avenue
Avenida Patria 












-----------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Guadalajara Jalisco

Patria (Homeland) Avenue
Avenida Patria










Patria (Homeland) Avenue
Avenida Patria











Patria (Homeland) Avenue
Avenida Patria











Patria (Homeland) Avenue
Avenida Patria











Patria (Homeland) Avenue
Avenida Patria












-----------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Guadalajara Jalisco

Patria (Homeland) Avenue
Avenida Patria










Patria (Homeland) Avenue
Avenida Patria











Patria (Homeland) Avenue
Avenida Patria











Patria (Homeland) Avenue
Avenida Patria











Patria (Homeland) Avenue
Avenida Patria












-----------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Guadalajara Jalisco


Downtown Park
Parque en el Centro










Colonial Buildings
Edificios Coloniales










Cathedral
Catedral










Cathedral
Catedral










Cathedral
Catedrals












----------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Guadalajara Jalisco

Landscape near the city 
Paisaje cerca de la ciudad










Landscape near the city 
Paisaje cerca de la ciudad











Landscape near the city 
Paisaje cerca de la ciudad











Landscape near the city 
Paisaje cerca de la ciudad











Landscape near the city 
Paisaje cerca de la ciudad











----------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Zapopán County in Jalisco

Though the community of Zapopan has been virtually swallowed by the sprawling megalopolis that is greater Guadalajara, it still manages to retain its own unique identity. The 2005 census recorded over one million inhabitants, ranking it second in population in Jalisco only to Guadalajara itself. The city has become a commercial center for the region. With fiber and textile factories established as early as 1885, the city went on to establish industrial and commercial leadership by the early 1900’s. Even today, most of the elegant shopping malls lie within its limits.  

The area has had a lively history. It was already occupied by Totonac, Otomi, Zapotecs and Tarascans by the 12th century A.D. but was overrun by hordes of Nahuatl speakers from the North, including Cazcanes, Cocans and Tecuexes. With its original spelling, Tzapopan is a Nahuatl name translating as "On the field of tzapotli," a type of local fruit.

Between 1526 and 1540 the area fell to the Spanish and, thanks to Nuño Beltran de Guzman and his practice of rounding up whole villages and shipping the inhabitants off into slavery, the population dropped to almost zero. Spanish refoundation took place in 1546 and, in 1824, Zapopan became one of the 26 departments making up the state of Jalisco. 

Though its citizens marched off to participate in the battles of the Mexican American War from 1846 to 1848, the French from 1863 to 1867 and the town saw some minor action in the Mexican Revolution, their only major involvement in any conflict was during the Cristero War from 1926 to 1928.

Not so long ago that older folks can’t still remember him, a night watchman named Pancho was in charge of the town’s streetlights. That is, he went around at dusk trimming wicks, filling bowls and lighting the forty oil lamps that made up the lighting system. Life was a little less hectic in those days. Cars were not much of a threat to pedestrians but one had be on the lookout to dodge all the heavily loaded wagons and get out the way of the occasional runaway horses or mules. Since the city is built on the edge of a deep, steep-sided gorge, mules were, in fact, an essential part of the city’s economy. Guadalajara was an hour or so away by mule-drawn tram and raw materials, finished products and farm produce were carried to and from by trains of sure-footed mules. This remained the case until a new highway was built in the 1940’s.

Today, Zapopan is a bustling center of trade, culture, tourism and religion. Within its environs can be found sprawling industrial parks and some of the best shopping centers in the area. Colleges and universities are everywhere. The city has campuses of the University of Guadalajara, the Tecnológico de Monterrey, the Universidad Panamerica, the Universidad de Atemajac del Valle and the Universidad Autonoma de Guadalajara. It also boasts the largest convention center in Latin America which attracts groups from all over the world. 

Each year the center plays host to an international book fair that is second in size and importance only to Frankfort’s more famous event and is coordinated with other cultural events such as art exhibits, native dances and theatrical per**for*mances. Another big tourist draw, though not designed as such, is the Festival of the Tastoanes, which has been going on for centuries. The name is possibly a tongue-in-cheek corruption of the Nahuatl word tlatoani, meaning lord. At first it commemorated Saint James, astride his white steed, miraculously intervening to aid the Spaniards in several battles during the Mixton Rebellion, but with a slight twist. This time the natives actually kill the terrifying Saint.

Today, the festival has broadened to take in elements of the Passion Play, Moorish battles against the Christians, Christmas and, seemingly, any other tale that comes in handy, all mixed in with their jugadas, or plays. The Tastoanes are playful or savage, benevolent or haughty, Christian or pagan, severely righteous or arrant clowns as the play may require, but often hit a hint of nose-thumbing flippancy. It is the Basilica of Zapopan, or rather its presiding lady and Patroness of the State of Jalisco, the miracle working Nuestra Señora de la Concepcion de Tzapopan, also called Our Lady of Expectation, La Generala or La Zapopanita, which draw the most attention from locals and visitors alike. The virgin is a doll-sized, wooden image, lovingly carved and painted by some medieval artist and brought from Spain to New Spain in the early sixteenth century. In 1734, she was proclaimed Patroness against storms. In 1821 she earned her title as Patroness of the State of Guadalajara for her help in the War for Independence.

Three million pilgrims are said to be on hand to greet her every October 12th, when the diminutive and peripatetic virgin returns from her triumphant annual visit to Guadalajara, where she has been since June 16th. This short pilgrimage is called the Romeria. This time, however, her journey is only the eight kilometers from the main Cathedral in Guadalajara to her own Basilica. At dawn, the parade of lay Catholics, dancers in pre-Columbian costumes, mendicants, priest and seminarians, followed by most of the inhabitants of both cities, jubilantly carries the beloved Virgin to her home.

A mass in the plaza outside the Basilica welcomes her and the dancing and fireworks continue into the night. Her stay will be short. She will soon be starting on her pilgrimage to all the neighboring towns and villages where she will spend at least one night in each local church. Every town blossoms forth with triumphal arches, streets are adorned with swags, streamers, banners and garlands and every house is decorated with pompoms, all showing the Virgin’s colors of blue and white. Pilgrims walk behind her slow moving, specially built vehicle with the entire rear end covered with clear glass while loving crowds enthusiastically greet her at every stop. 

Eventually, she will return home to another enthusiastic reception and preside serenely over Zapopan and its people for the rest of the year. The Basilica, which dates from 1689, is well worth a visit for its own sake. The great vestibule has ornate portals with Ionic columns, sculptured releifs and large, ornate flowerpots on pedestals. The main altar is of marble imported from Carrara and the pedestal on which the statue stands is of cypress, hand carved by native worshippers in the 16th century.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Guadalajara Jalisco

Airport arrival
Llegando al aeropuerto










Airport arrival
Llegando al aeropuerto











Airport arrival
Llegando al aeropuerto











Airport arrival
Llegando al aeropuerto










Airport arrival
Llegando al aeropuerto












----------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Guadalajara Jalisco

Mormon Church
Iglesia Mormona










Landscape
Paisaje











Landscape
Paisaje












Landscape
Paisaje












Landscape
Paisaje












----------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Guadalajara Jalisco

Roundhouse of the Illustrious Men of Jalisco
Rotonda de los Hombres Ilustres de Jalisco










Government Palace
Palacio de Gobierno 










Government Palace
Palacio de Gobierno 










Government Palace
Palacio de Gobierno 










Government Palace, José Clemente Orozco mini-biography
Palacio de Gobierno, mini-biografía de José Clemente Orozco 











----------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Guadalajara Jalisco

Bus depot
Terminal de autobuses










Bus depot
Terminal de autobuses










Cathedral
Catedral










Magno Center
Centro Magno










Medical Center
Centro Medico












----------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

University of Guadalajara

Originally founded in 1792, the University of Guadalajara is among the largest and most respected institutions of higher learning in Mexico. The Foreign Student Studies Center, part of the University, was established in 1948 to offer foreign students the opportunity to learn Spanish as well as acquire knowledge of Mexican and Latin American culture. 

Latin American studies courses include history, art, economics, literature, philosophy, etc. The Foreign Student Studies Center has on average each year 2,500 students from a wide variety of nations.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Guadalajara Jalisco

Church downtown 
Iglesia en el Centro










Church downtown 
Iglesia en el Centro










City founder Doña Beatriz de Hernandez
Doña Beatriz de Hernandez fundadora de la ciudad 










City founder Doña Beatriz de Hernandez
Doña Beatriz de Hernandez fundadora de la ciudad 










City founder Doña Beatriz de Hernandez
Doña Beatriz de Hernandez fundadora de la ciudad 












----------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Guadalajara Jalisco

Expiatori Temple
Templo Expiatorio










Expiatori Temple
Templo Expiatorio










Expiatori Temple
Templo Expiatorio










Expiatori Temple
Templo Expiatorio










Expiatori Temple
Templo Expiatorio












----------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Guadalajara Jalisco

Expiatori Temple
Templo Expiatorio










Expiatori Temple
Templo Expiatorio










Expiatori Temple
Templo Expiatorio










Expiatori Temple
Templo Expiatorio










Expiatori Temple
Templo Expiatorio












----------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Acapulco Guerrero

Acapulco Bay
Bahia de Acapulco










Beach hotels
Hoteles en la playa











Beach hotels
Hoteles en la playa











Beach hotels
Hoteles en la playa











Beach hotels
Hoteles en la playa












----------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A Brief History of Acapulco

The first inhabitants of the area that is now Acapulco, Mexico were the Nahuas, a tribe of people that preceded the Aztecs. In 1521 the Spaniard Francisco Chico arrived and named it Santa Lucía. The city became a key trading port between Asia and America, which soon attracted infamous pirates such as Sir Francis Drake, Sir Thomas Cavendish, and Sir Henry Morgan (editor's note - maybe that's why I like this city so much). To defend the lucrative port, the Spaniards built Fuerte de San Diego, which repelled pirates until an earthquake destroyed the fort in 1776. Following the timeline, the city was razed in 1810 during the War of Independence but became a prominent port again during the gold rush in Panama.

Acapulco became a popular tourist destination for Europeans after 1920. In the 1950s, after successful efforts to build the city's infrastructure including numerous resort hotels, Acapulco became a vacation destination for the rich and famous of Hollywood and across the world. In the 1960s and 70s, a greater range of accommodations were built to make it more affordable for vacationers. And in the 1990s, a road was built from Mexico City, enabling vacationers from all over Mexico to enjoy this beautiful resort city.

.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Acapulco Guerrero

1950 Acapulco Caleta Beach and Hotel










Acapulco Bay










Acapulco fauna










Ampitheater by the sea










The Mermaid and the Dolphin












----------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Acapulco Guerrero

Acapulco Bay










Acapulco Bay










Hotels by the beach










Palm trees










Sunset











----------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Acapulco Guerrero

Acapulco Bay










Acapulco Church










Mexican Navy










Rocky street










Water skiing












----------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Acapulco Guerrero

The La Quebrada Cliff Divers

The La Quebrada Cliff Divers are a group of professional high divers, based in Acapulco, Mexico. They perform daily shows for the public, which involve diving 35 metres (125 ft) from the cliffs of La Quebrada into the sea below. The depth of water in the "Gulch" can vary from 6 to 16 feet depending on the waves, with an average depth of 12 feet. Timing is crucial for the divers. During the night, they often hold torches while diving. 

Acapulco cliff diving was regularly featured on weekend sports television programming in the United States during the 1960s and 1970s when the USA High Diving Team competed with the La Quebrada Cliff Divers annually during the Acapulco Christmas Festival. The 2002 Guinness Book of World Records lists this as "the highest regularly performed headfirst dives" in the world.

Although cliff diving at La Quebrada had taken place for many years, it was not until 1934 that the La Quebrada Cliff Divers was formed. One of the more famous Cliff Divers was Raoul Garcia. Swiss bigband leader, playboy, club owner and hotelier Teddy Stauffer (1909 - 1991), the man who is credited with turning Acapulco into a world class resort,(and for some time managed the El Mirador Hotel at La Quebrada) actually turned the boys, who were diving from the cliffs there, into stars, some ten years later. He is remembered as "Mr. Acapulco" to this day.

ABC Wide World of Sports popularized La Quebrada during the 1970s as one of the early extreme sports. Professional high divers worldwide regard La Quebrada as one of their favorites.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Acapulco Guerrero

Acapulco Bay










Acapulco Hotels










Acqualina Hotel










Coconut tree










Pacific Ocean












----------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Acapulco Guerrero

Acapulco Bay










Acapulco Bay










Acapulco Fort










Hotel swimming pool










Rental boat hut











----------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Acapulco Guerrero Fort


El Fuerte de San Diego Review

Acapulco's fort was built in 1616 to protect the city's lucrative harbor and wealthy citizens from pirate attacks. Although it was badly damaged by an earthquake in 1776, it was entirely restored by the end of that century. Today the fort houses the excellent Museo Histórico de Acapulco (Acapulco History Museum). 

Bilingual videos and text explain exhibits tracing the city's history from the first pre-Hispanic settlements 3,000 years ago through the exploits of pirates like Sir Francis Drake, the era of the missionaries, and up to Mexico's independence from Spain in 1821. There are also displays of precious silks, Talavera tiles, exquisitely hand-tooled wooden furniture, and delicate china. A visit to the fort is a wonderful way to learn about and appreciate the history of this old port city.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Cathedral, Acapulco, Mexico

Catedral de Nuestra Senora de la Soledad, Acapulco, Mexico.

Located in El Zócalo, the main traditional plaza, near El Malecón.

Situated in one of the oldest parts of Acapulco, this church was built in 1930 and named Nuestra Señora de la Soledad. One of its main characteristics is a dome built in the style of traditional mosques, accompanied by two Byzantine-looking towers. The atmosphere inside is enlivened by yellow and gold tiles and walls painted in white and blue. For many of the local worshippers, the most beautiful attraction is the statue of Christ lying in a crystal coffin


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Acapulco Guerrero


Fauna
Fauna










Flora
Flora










Palm trees 
Palmeros










Palm trees 
Palmeros











Sunset
Puesta del sol












----------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Acapulco Guerrero

Hotels by the beach
Hotels by the beach










Hotels by the beach
Hotels by the beach











Panoramic view
Vista panoramica










Panoramic view
Vista panoramica










Sunset
Puesta de sol














----------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436 Acapulco Guerrero


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Acapulco Guerrero


The history of Acapulco dates back all the way to a time before the Aztecs. An ancient tribe called the Nahuas first settled the city we know as Acapulco- which means 'where the reeds stood,' or 'the place of giant reeds.' These people were eventually conquered by the Aztecs, who, in turn, we defeated by the Spanish Conquistadors.

Acapulco's Fort San Diego is rich in historyWith the arrival of the Spanish, Acapulco became a key port between America and Asia. As a result, such famous pirates as Sir Francis Drake and Sir Henry Morgan came to call on this port. The Spaniards responded by building Fort San Diego, which originally stood until an earthquake destroyed it in 1776. You can still tour this Fort today, which was rebuilt and again razed during the 1810 Mexican War of Independence.

Acapulco regained prominence in the early 1900s as the gold rush spread to Panama. Upon the 1927 completion of a road linking Acapulco to Mexico City, Acapulco first gained prominence as a tourist destination among Mexico's own citizens. The European set followed shortly thereafter, 

In the 1950s, a new international airport was built and Acapulco became a booming resort, with its reputation as a playground for the rich and famous jet-set. This caught the attention of the booming film industry in Hollywood, California. Movie stars such as Frank Sinatra, Elizabeth Taylor, and Elvis Presley made Acapulco famous through both film and song. 

Part of that Acapulco still exists, in Old Acapulco (Acapulco Viejo). But, more recently, many new and larger resort-style hotels have been built along the main road, the Costera, which tracks along Acapulco Bay. As the growth continues, Acapulco's reach now extends beyond the bay towards new luxury condominiums and golf clubs on the eastern side.

Acapulco is now part of Spring Break History

So how does Acapulco history intertwine with Spring Break? Once again, MTV helps highlight this destination and make it mainstay for the college crowd. Having filmed numerous different shows in Acapulco (including Spring Break Undercover in 2001, Road-Rules vs. Real World All-Stars, and others), MTV knows a good party when they see one. The same is true today, as Acapulco continues to gain popularity among Spring Breakers looking for sun, sand, and all-night parties.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Acapulco Guerrero

Gazebo in the hills
Kiosco en las colinas










Panoramic view
Vista panoramica











Panoramic view
Vista panoramica











Panoramic view
Vista panoramica











Panoramic view
Vista panoramica












----------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436 Acapulco Guerrero


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Acapulco Guerrero

Fishermen
Pescadores










Hotel in the hills
Hotel en las colinas










Panoramic view
Vista panoramica











Panoramic view
Vista panoramica












Panoramic view
Vista panoramica












----------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436 Acapulco Guerrero


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Acapulco Guerrero


Arriving at Acapulco
Llegando a Acapulco










Homes of the wealthy
Casa de los ricos










Hotel El Cano
El Cano Hotel










Pacific Ocean
Oceano Pacifico










Panoramic view
Vista panoramica











----------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436[/url


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Acapulco Guerrero



Panoramic view
Vista panoramica










Panoramic view
Vista panoramica










Panoramic view
Vista panoramica










Panoramic view
Vista panoramica











Panoramic view
Vista panoramica












-------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Acapulco Guerrero

Panoramic view
Vista panoramica










Panoramic view
Vista panoramica










Panoramic view
Vista panoramica










Panoramic view
Vista panoramica










Homes of the wealthy
Casa de los ricos












----------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436[/url


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Acapulco Guerrero

Panoramic view
Vista panoramica










Panoramic view
Vista panoramica










Panoramic view
Vista panoramica










Panoramic view
Vista panoramica










Panoramic view
Vista panoramica












-------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Acapulco Guerrero

One of the most exciting cities in the world, Acapulco is famous for its explosive nightlife, postcard beaches, unlimited watersports, first-class hotels, gourmet restaurants and the breath-taking physical beauty of Acapulco Bay!

Here you will find massive nightclubs that are state-of-the-art temples of sensuality packed wall-to-wall with beautiful people partying until sunrise. Acapulco's warm water bay and pristine beaches have been irresistible to humans since the days of the Aztec Empire. The Spanish immediately recognized the strategic advantages of the perfectly formed bay and used it as their base to explore across the Pacific. In fact, Acapulco was the only port in the New World authorized to receive Spanish galleons from the Philippines and China.

The fishing in Acapulco, particulary sailfish, is legendary, in fact, it's news when someone doesn't catch a fish. The snorkeling and Scuba diving here are first rate and there is nothing as exciting as jumping on a jet-ski and riding at full throttle across Acapulco Bay!


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Acapulco Guerrero

Panoramic view
Vista panoramica










Panoramic view
Vista panoramica










Panoramic view
Vista panoramica










Panoramic view
Vista panoramica










Panoramic view
Vista panoramica











-------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Acapulco Guerrero

Beto Goy Internet and Restaurant
Beto Goy Internet y Restaurant










Hotel Playa Dorada
Playa Dorada Hotel










Hotels by the Bay
Hoteles en la bahia










Vips Internet 
Vips Internet 










Vips Internet 
Vips Internet 











-------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Acapulco Guerrero

Acapulco Transportation
Transporte en Acapulco










Hagen Daz Ice Cream Parlor
Neveria Hagen Daz 









Juárez Monument
Monumento a Juárez











Juárez Monument
Monumento a Juárez









Sunset
Puesta de sol












-------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Acapulco Guerrero

San Diego Fort

One of the most relevant historical buildings of Acapulco is the Fort of San Diego, which displays a pentagonal shape and dates back to the 17th century. The fort was once the most important Spanish fortress on the coast. Today, the San Diego Fort is the home of the city's History Museum as well as a couple of crafts shops.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Acapulco Guerrero

Acapulco at night
Acapulco de noche










Acapulco Bay
Bahia de Acapulco










Beach goers
Bañistas










Church in the hill
Iglesia en la colina










Diana The Hunter
Diana Cazadora












-------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Acapulco Guerrero

Acapulco Bay 
Bahia de Acapulco










Acapulco Bay 
Bahia de Acapulco











Acapulco Bay 
Bahia de Acapulco











Acapulco Bay 
Bahia de Acapulco











Acapulco Bay 
Bahia de Acapulco











-------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Acapulco Guerrero

Acapulco Bay
Bahia de Acapulco











Acapulco Bay
Bahia de Acapulco











Apartment Complex
Complejo apartamental










Fire department
Departamento de bomberos










Hyatt Hotel
Hotel Hyatt












-------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Acapulco Guerrero


Sinfonia (A ampitheater in the hills by the sea)

Address: Calle de la Quebrada, Acapulco, 39300, Mexico, MX
The Sinfonia is a notable outdoor theatre and can be found along the city's Calle de la Quebrada. Once a prominent landmark in this part of Acapulco, today the Sinfonia theatre is less popular, although it does still host a series of seasonal events and theatrical performances, which are enhanced by the natural coastal backdrop.


-------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Acapulco Guerrero

Acapulco Bay
Bahia de Acapulco










Acapulco Bay
Bahia de Acapulco











Acapulco Bay
Bahia de Acapulco











Hotels by the beach
Hoteles en la playa












Hotels by the beach
Hoteles en la playa












-------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Acapulco Guerrero

Acapulco Bay
Bahia de Acapulco










Acapulco Bay
Bahia de Acapulco










Acapulco Bay
Bahia de Acapulco










Acapulco Bay
Bahia de Acapulco










A cannon at San Diego Fort
Cañón en el Fuerte San Diego













-------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Acapulco Guerrero

Acapulco Bay
Bahia de Acapulco










Acapulco Bay
Bahia de Acapulco










Acapulco Bay
Bahia de Acapulco











Acapulco Bay
Bahia de Acapulco










The House of the Masks
Casa de la Máscara












-------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Acapulco Guerrero

Acapulco Bay
Bahia de Acapulco










Acapulco Bay
Bahia de Acapulco










Acapulco Bay
Bahia de Acapulco











Elektra Store
TiendaElektra










Gazebo at the Plaza
Kiosco en la Plaza











-------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Acapulco Guerrero

Remains from ancient civilizations dating as far back as 22,000 years old have been found in the borders between the states of Guerrero and Morelos. During the VIII century B.C. sedentary tribes began to settle on the edges of local rivers and lagoons. In Puerto Marquez, close to the present-day city of Acapulco, human remains from pre-Hispanic groups that lived in the area some 5,000 years ago have been found.



In the margins of the Balsas river, the Mexcala culture occupied the territories that now constitute the state of Guerrero. Paintings found in some caves in Juxtlahuaca and dated some 2,500 years old, are considered by scientists to be the oldest ever found in the American continent.

The origins of this culture is rather disputed since some argue they descended from the Olmeca culture while others tend to believe this Mesoamerican culture merely influenced the Mexcalas. In any case, what seems to be clear is the strong influence the Olmecas had over the Mezcales in terms of cosmology, social configuration and physical infrastructure.

The flourishing and constant mobility of other Mesoamerican cultures resulted in a cultural mosaic of great diversity in the state of Guerrero. By the XV century, just before the arrival of the European invaders, the state was home to the purepechas, mazatlecos, chontales, mixtecos, tlapanecos, cuitelcas, tepoztecos, pantecas, yopis and chubias, among many others who lived in harmony in some cases and in constant battle in others.

By the year 1414, the army of the Mexicas had arrived as they expanded the power and domination of Tenochtitlan into southern territories. Little by little, not without fiercely resisting first, most of the tribes and groups that resided in the area
were submitted and controlled.

Upon the arrival of the Spaniards, only the south of the state remained free of the Mexicas rule, and , in the year 1519, after sending an initial group of explorers to Chihuastlan, Hernan Cortes send a fully fledged expedition to the Tlaxco region in search of metals adequate for smelting processes. As the conquistadors inspired fear since they had been able to defeat the Mexicas which have yielded to the Spanish superior military power, the remaining independent towns and groups dispersed across the region were easily submitted and the colonizers eventually took control of every
indigenous community within a few years.

The evangelization mission was carried out by the Franciscan and Augustinian orders, which divided their activities into geographic zones. Even so, the labor exploitation and physical abuse the natives were subject to, in addition to the lack of defenses and immunity against European diseases, resulted in a considerable reduction in the indigenous population, which in turn forced the Spanish to send black slaves to the Encomiendas or administrative units that required intensive labor.

Social injustice present throughout Nueva España prepared the scenery so that in the year 1810 the inciting for independence made by priest Miguel Hidalgo had an immediate response from the citizens of Guerrero, be them native, of mixed race or even those generations descending from Spanish but born in Mexico, known as criollos.

In view of the strategic importance of the port of Acapulco, those leading the independence cause sent Jose Maria Morelos to fight for its recovery in 1811, who actually could not accomplish the task but nevertheless took hold of Chilapa in the province of Tecpan and established an autonomous territorial jurisdiction in the area liberated by the rebel army.

Following the death of Morelos, insurgent leader Vicente Guerrero, natural of the state, took the reins of the fight in the southern area of the entity, and eventually brought the independence war to an end in the region as he proclaimed the Iguala plan and flew, for the first time, the green, white and red flag with an eagle in the center, symbol of Mexican freedom.

The creation of the new independent and sovereign state of Guerrero is officially declared in the year 1849, during the presidency of Jose Joaquin de Herrera, thanks in part to the intervention of local leaders Nicolas Bravo and Juan Alvarez. The new state was conformed by Acapulco, Chilapa, Tlaxco, Tlalpa and Cocuya.

During the Mexican Revolution, natives and those of mixed race residing in Guerrero fought for their ideals and convictions under the command of the Zapatistas or the Maderistas. 


-------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Acapulco Guerrero

Acapulco Bay
Bahia de Acapulco










Acapulco Bay
Bahia de Acapulco










Acapulco Bay
Bahia de Acapulco











SanDiefo Fort
Fuerte San Diego










Panoramic view
Vista Panoramica











-------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Acapulco Guerrero

Airport
Aeropuerto










Cannon in San Diego Fort
Cañón en Fuerte San Diego











Homes by the beach at the fooothill
Casas en la la orilla al mar y al pie de las colina










Hotels in the hills
Hoteles en las colinas










Parasailing
Parasailing












-------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Acapulco Guerrero

As the sun goes down, Acapulco ’s nights come alive. Acapulco’s nightlife is legendary. With an endless array of clubs, bars and discotheques for all music preferences and for all ages you will never have the time of visiting them all. Most venues are open until sunrise. Dancing at one of the hillside clubs with a full view of the bay through floor-to-ceiling windowpanes is an experience unique to Acapulco.




-------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Acapulco Guerrero

Acapulco (Bay 
Bahia de Acapulco










Acapulco (Bay 
Bahia de Acapulco











Acapulco (Bay 
Bahia de Acapulco











Acapulco (Bay 
Bahia de Acapulco











Cruiser ship
Crucero











-------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Acapulco Guerrero

Acapulco San Diego Fort
Fuerte Acapulco San Diego 










Acapulco San Diego Fort
Fuerte Acapulco San Diego 










Acapulco San Diego Fort
Fuerte Acapulco San Diego 












Acapulco San Diego Fort
Fuerte Acapulco San Diego 












Acapulco San Diego Fort
Fuerte Acapulco San Diego 













------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Acapulco Guerrero

Acapulco San Diego Fort
Fuerte Acapulco San Diego










Acapulco San Diego Fort
Fuerte Acapulco San Diego










Acapulco San Diego Fort
Fuerte Acapulco San Diego












Acapulco San Diego Fort
Fuerte Acapulco San Diego











La Flor de Acapulco
La Flor de Acapulco












------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Acapulco Guerrero

Cruisers
Cruceros










Cruisers
Cruceros











Cruisers
Cruceros











Cruisers
Cruceros











Cruisers
Cruceros












-----------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Acapulco Guerrero

Cathedral
Catedral











Cathedral
Catedral












Cathedral
Catedral












Cathedral
Catedral












Cathedral
Catedral













-----------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Acapulco Guerrero

Cathedral
Catedral










Cathedral
Catedral












Cathedral
Catedral










Acapulco Fauna
Acapulco Fauna











Acapulco Fauna
Acapulco Fauna












-----------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Acapulco Guerrero

Acapulco La Quebrada Cliff Diver
Acapulco La Quebrada Clavadista










Acapulco La Quebrada Cliff Diver
Acapulco La Quebrada Clavadista











Acapulco La Quebrada Cliff Diver
Acapulco La Quebrada Clavadista











Acapulco La Quebrada Cliff Diver
Acapulco La Quebrada Clavadista











Acapulco La Quebrada Cliff Diver
Acapulco La Quebrada Clavadista












-----------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Acapulco Guerrero



A Brief History of Acapulco

The first inhabitants of the area that is now Acapulco, Mexico were the Nahuas, a tribe of people that preceded the Aztecs. In 1521 the Spaniard Francisco Chico arrived and named it Santa Lucía. The city became a key trading port between Asia and America, which soon attracted infamous pirates such as Sir Francis Drake, Sir Thomas Cavendish, and Sir Henry Morgan (editor's note - maybe that's why I like this city so much). To defend the lucrative port, the Spaniards built Fuerte de San Diego, which repelled pirates until an earthquake destroyed the fort in 1776. Following the timeline, the city was razed in 1810 during the War of Independence but became a prominent port again during the gold rush in Panama.

Acapulco became a popular tourist destination for Europeans after 1920. In the 1950s, after successful efforts to build the city's infrastructure including numerous resort hotels, Acapulco became a vacation destination for the rich and famous of Hollywood and across the world. In the 1960s and 70s, a greater range of accommodations were built to make it more affordable for vacationers. And in the 1990s, a road was built from Mexico City, enabling vacationers from all over Mexico to enjoy this beautiful resort city.

To experience historical Acapulco in person, take the Historical Tour. It costs only $45, and you will get to see the REAL Acapulco. You should do this as soon as you get here!

If you are not planning a trip to Acapulco but would like to read about its modern history, including tales involving many celebrities and royalty who visited the city over the decades, be sure to read the History of Acapulco from the book entitled "Mike Oliver's Acapulco




----------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Acapulco Guerrero

Acapulco La Quebrada Cliff Diver
Acapulco La Quebrada Clavadista










Acapulco La Quebrada Cliff Diver
Acapulco La Quebrada Clavadista











Acapulco La Quebrada Cliff Diver
Acapulco La Quebrada Clavadista











Acapulco La Quebrada Cliff Diver
Acapulco La Quebrada Clavadista











Acapulco La Quebrada Cliff Diver
Acapulco La Quebrada Clavadista












----------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Acapulco Guerrero

Acapulco La Quebrada Cliff Diver
Acapulco La Quebrada Clavadista










Acapulco La Quebrada Cliff Diver
Acapulco La Quebrada Clavadista











Acapulco La Quebrada Cliff Diver
Acapulco La Quebrada Clavadista











Acapulco La Quebrada Cliff Diver
Acapulco La Quebrada Clavadista











Acapulco La Quebrada Cliff Diver
Acapulco La Quebrada Clavadista












----------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Acapulco Guerrero

Acapulco La Quebrada Cliff Diver
Acapulco La Quebrada Clavadista










Acapulco La Quebrada Cliff Diver
Acapulco La Quebrada Clavadista











Acapulco La Quebrada Cliff Diver
Acapulco La Quebrada Clavadista











Acapulco La Quebrada Cliff Diver
Acapulco La Quebrada Clavadista











Acapulco La Quebrada Cliff Diver
Acapulco La Quebrada Clavadista












----------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Acapulco Guerrero

Acapulco at nighttime
Acapulco de noche










Acapulco at nighttime
Acapulco de noche












Acapulco at nighttime
Acapulco de noche











Acapulco at nighttime
Acapulco de noche












Acapulco at nighttime
Acapulco de noche












----------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Salazar Rick

bonitas tomas Salgado


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Gracias


----------



## alluux

Muy buenas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Acapulco Guerrero

Acapulco La Quebrada Cliff Diver
Acapulco La Quebrada Clavadista










Acapulco La Quebrada Cliff Diver
Acapulco La Quebrada Clavadista











Acapulco La Quebrada Cliff Diver
Acapulco La Quebrada Clavadista











Acapulco La Quebrada Cliff Diver
Acapulco La Quebrada Clavadista











Acapulco La Quebrada Cliff Diver
Acapulco La Quebrada Clavadista












----------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436
Jesús E. Salgado está en línea ahora Report Post Edit/Delete Message


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Acapulco Guerrero

Acapulco La Quebrada Cliff Diver
Acapulco La Quebrada Clavadista










Acapulco La Quebrada Cliff Diver
Acapulco La Quebrada Clavadista











Acapulco La Quebrada Cliff Diver
Acapulco La Quebrada Clavadista











Acapulco La Quebrada Cliff Diver
Acapulco La Quebrada Clavadista











Acapulco La Quebrada Cliff Diver
Acapulco La Quebrada Clavadista












----------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436
Jesús E. Salgado está en línea ahora Report Post Edit/Delete Message


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Acapulco Guerrero


Nightime in Acapulco 
Acapulco de noche










Nightime in Acapulco 
Acapulco de noche











Nightime in Acapulco 
Acapulco de noche












Nightime in Acapulco 
Acapulco de noche












Nightime in Acapulco 
Acapulco de noche












----------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436
Jesús E. Salgado está en línea ahora Report Post Edit/Delete Message


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Acapulco Guerrero

Acapulco Bay
Bahia de Acapulco










Acapulco Bay
Bahia de Acapulco











Acapulco Bay
Bahia de Acapulco











Acapulco Bay
Bahia de Acapulco











Acapulco Bay
Bahia de Acapulco













----------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436
Jesús E. Salgado está en línea ahora Report Post Edit/Delete Message


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Acapulco Guerrero

Acapulco Bay
Bahia de Acapulco










Acapulco Bay
Bahia de Acapulco











Acapulco Bay
Bahia de Acapulco











Acapulco Bay
Bahia de Acapulco











Acapulco Bay
Bahia de Acapulco













----------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Acapulco Guerrero

Acapulco Bay
Bahia de Acapulco










Acapulco Bay
Bahia de Acapulco











Acapulco Bay
Bahia de Acapulco











Acapulco Bay
Bahia de Acapulco










Acapulco Bay
Bahia de Acapulco













----------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Acapulco Guerrero

Acapulco Bay
Bahia de Acapulco










Acapulco Bay
Bahia de Acapulco











Acapulco Bay
Bahia de Acapulco











Acapulco Bay
Bahia de Acapulco










Acapulco Bay
Bahia de Acapulco













----------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Acapulco Guerrero

Acapulco Bay
Bahia de Acapulco










Acapulco Bay
Bahia de Acapulco










Acapulco Bay
Bahia de Acapulco











Acapulco Bay
Bahia de Acapulco










Acapulco Bay
Bahia de Acapulco













----------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Acapulco Guerrero

Acapulco Bay
Bahia de Acapulco










Acapulco Bay
Bahia de Acapulco










Acapulco Bay
Bahia de Acapulco











Acapulco Bay
Bahia de Acapulco










Acapulco Bay
Bahia de Acapulco













----------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Acapulco Guerrero

Market Place
Mercado










Market Place
Mercado










Market Place
Mercado











Market Place
Mercado











Market Place
Mercado













----------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Acapulco Guerrero

Market Place
Mercado










Market Place
Mercado










Market Place
Mercado











Market Place
Mercado











Market Place
Mercado













----------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Acapulco Guerrero

Market Place
Mercado










Market Place
Mercado










Market Place
Mercado











Market Place
Mercado











Market Place
Mercado













----------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Acapulco Guerrero

Chapel of Peace
Capilla de la Paz










Chapel of Peace
Capilla de la Paz










La Quebrada
La Quebrada










Yucca plant
Planta de la yuca










Acapulco Zocalo
Zocalo de Acapulco











----------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Acapulco Guerrero

Homes on the cliffside
casas en los acantilados










Homes on the cliffside
casas en los acantilados











Homes on the cliffside
casas en los acantilados











Homes on the cliffside
casas en los acantilados











Homes on the cliffside
casas en los acantilados












----------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Acapulco Guerrero

San Diego Fort
Fuerte San Diego










Cruiser landing station
Estación de llegada de cruceros










Highrise by the beach
Rascacielos en la playa










Maxitunel de Acapulco Detour to port
Maxitunel se Acapulco desviación de puerto










Turttles returning to sea
Tortugas regresando al mar













----------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Acapulco Guerrero

Caleta
Caleta










La Joya Condominium
Condominio La Joya










Acapulco lighthouse
Faro de Acapulco











La Calle del Mal
Evil Street










Acapulco's Diana Cazadora
La Diana Cazadora de Acapulco












----------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Acapulco Guerrero

Cabaña Night Club
Cabaña Club Nocturno










Gazebo at the park
Kiosco en el parque










The Gran Plaza
La Gran Plaza










Restaurant
Restaurant










Statue at middle of the park
Estatua en el centro del parque











----------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Acapulco Guerrero

Fauna
Fauna










Tree Art
Arte en árbol










Hall of Fame
Salón de la Fama










Meat market
Carniceria










Shaved ice
Raspados













----------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436Acapulco Guerrero


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Acapulco Guerrero

Acapulco Skylines
Horizontes de Acapulco










Acapulco Skylines
Horizontes de Acapulco











Acapulco Skylines
Horizontes de Acapulco











Acapulco Skylines
Horizontes de Acapulco











Acapulco Skylines
Horizontes de Acapulco












----------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...802436Acapulco Guerrero


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Acapulco Guerrero

Cruisers and Yatchs
Yates y Cruceros











Cruisers and Yatchs
Yates y Cruceros












Cruisers and Yatchs
Yates y Cruceros












Cruisers and Yatchs
Yates y Cruceros












Cruisers and Yatchs
Yates y Cruceros











----------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...802436Acapulco Guerrero


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Acapulco Guerrero


Acapulco was Mexico's main beach resort destination from the 1950s until it was surpassed by Cancun in the 1980s. It remains one of Mexico's most popular resort areas and a favorite destination of spring breakers. At just three and a half hours drive from Mexico City, it's also a favorite among Mexico City residents for weekend beach getaways.

Acapulco's History:

Acapulco was founded in 1566, though the area was inhabited since ancient times. During the colonial period Acapulco was the main port for trade with Asia, receiving shipments from the Philippines and China. The city was attacked repeatedly by pirates, which spurred the building of the Fort of San Diego in the 17th Century (later rebuilt in 1776). The free highway connecting Acapulco to Mexico City was completed in the 1920s, and the super highway, known as the "Autopista del Sol" was completed in 1955, ushering in Acapulco's heyday.
Acapulco City Layout:

The city is divided into three main areas surrounding the Bay of Acapulco. On the west side is the old city, with its Zocalo and market. Acapulco Dorado (Golden Acapulco) occupies the central and east sides of the bay. This is the main tourist area where hotels and nightclubs abound. More upscale resorts are located in the newer Acapulco Diamante (Diamond Acapulco) area to the south of Acapulco's main bay. The Costera Miguel Aleman is the main drag and runs all the way around the bay.

----------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...802436Acapulco Guerrero


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Acapulco Guerrero

Monument to Agustín Lara
Monumento a Agustín Lara










Monument to Benito Juárez 
Monumento a Benito Juárez 











Monument to Benito Juárez 
Monumento a Benito Juárez 











Monument to Christopher Columbus
Monumento a Cristobal Colón












Monument to the Naval Academy
Monoumento a la Academia Naval











----------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...802436Acapulco Guerrero


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Acapulco Guerrero

Acapulco Bay
Bahia de Acapulco










Acapulco Bay
Bahia de Acapulco










Old Acapulco
El Acapulco Viejo










Heavy traffic
Trafico pesado










Historic sign
Signo historico












----------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...802436Acapulco Guerrero


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Acapulco Guerrero


Nuestra Senora de la Soledad Cathedral
Catedral de Nuestra Senora de la Soledad











Nuestra Senora de la Soledad Cathedral
Catedral de Nuestra Senora de la Soledad











Nuestra Senora de la Soledad Cathedral
Catedral de Nuestra Senora de la Soledad











Nuestra Senora de la Soledad Cathedral
Catedral de Nuestra Senora de la Soledad











Nuestra Senora de la Soledad Cathedral
Catedral de Nuestra Senora de la Soledad











----------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...802436Acapulco Guerrero


----------



## Linguine

great updates from Mexico....kay:


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Acapulco Guerrero

El Morro Island 
Isla El Morro










El Morro Island 
Isla El Morro











El Morro Island 
Isla El Morro










Acapulco's Maxitunnel
Maxitunel de Acapulco










Acapulco's Maxitunnel
Maxitunel de Acapulco














----------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...802436Acapulco Guerrero


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal


Home of León Trotsky in Coyoacán in Mexico Distrito Federal, now a a day a Museum
Casa de León Trotsky en Coyoacán en Mexico Distrito Federal, hoy en dia un museo










Home of León Trotsky in Coyoacán in Mexico Distrito Federal, now a a day a Museum
Casa de León Trotsky en Coyoacán en Mexico Distrito Federal, hoy en dia un museo










Home of León Trotsky in Coyoacán in Mexico Distrito Federal, now a a day a Museum
Casa de León Trotsky en Coyoacán en Mexico Distrito Federal, hoy en dia un museo










Home of León Trotsky in Coyoacán in Mexico Distrito Federal, now a a day a Museum
Casa de León Trotsky en Coyoacán en Mexico Distrito Federal, hoy en dia un museo










Home of León Trotsky in Coyoacán in Mexico Distrito Federal, now a a day a Museum
Casa de León Trotsky en Coyoacán en Mexico Distrito Federal, hoy en dia un museo











----------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal


Home of León Trotsky in Coyoacán in Mexico Distrito Federal, now a a day a Museum
Casa de León Trotsky en Coyoacán en Mexico Distrito Federal, hoy en dia un museo










Home of León Trotsky in Coyoacán in Mexico Distrito Federal, now a a day a Museum
Casa de León Trotsky en Coyoacán en Mexico Distrito Federal, hoy en dia un museo










Home of León Trotsky in Coyoacán in Mexico Distrito Federal, now a a day a Museum
Casa de León Trotsky en Coyoacán en Mexico Distrito Federal, hoy en dia un museo










Home of León Trotsky in Coyoacán in Mexico Distrito Federal, now a a day a Museum
Casa de León Trotsky en Coyoacán en Mexico Distrito Federal, hoy en dia un museo










Home of León Trotsky in Coyoacán in Mexico Distrito Federal, now a a day a Museum
Casa de León Trotsky en Coyoacán en Mexico Distrito Federal, hoy en dia un museo











----------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal


Home of León Trotsky in Coyoacán in Mexico Distrito Federal, now a a day a Museum
Casa de León Trotsky en Coyoacán en Mexico Distrito Federal, hoy en dia un museo










Home of León Trotsky in Coyoacán in Mexico Distrito Federal, now a a day a Museum
Casa de León Trotsky en Coyoacán en Mexico Distrito Federal, hoy en dia un museo










Home of León Trotsky in Coyoacán in Mexico Distrito Federal, now a a day a Museum
Casa de León Trotsky en Coyoacán en Mexico Distrito Federal, hoy en dia un museo










Home of León Trotsky in Coyoacán in Mexico Distrito Federal, now a a day a Museum
Casa de León Trotsky en Coyoacán en Mexico Distrito Federal, hoy en dia un museo










Home of León Trotsky in Coyoacán in Mexico Distrito Federal, now a a day a Museum
Casa de León Trotsky en Coyoacán en Mexico Distrito Federal, hoy en dia un museo











----------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal


Home of León Trotsky in Coyoacán in Mexico Distrito Federal, now a a day a Museum
Casa de León Trotsky en Coyoacán en Mexico Distrito Federal, hoy en dia un museo










Home of León Trotsky in Coyoacán in Mexico Distrito Federal, now a a day a Museum
Casa de León Trotsky en Coyoacán en Mexico Distrito Federal, hoy en dia un museo










Home of León Trotsky in Coyoacán in Mexico Distrito Federal, now a a day a Museum
Casa de León Trotsky en Coyoacán en Mexico Distrito Federal, hoy en dia un museo










Home of León Trotsky in Coyoacán in Mexico Distrito Federal, now a a day a Museum
Casa de León Trotsky en Coyoacán en Mexico Distrito Federal, hoy en dia un museo










Home of León Trotsky in Coyoacán in Mexico Distrito Federal, now a a day a Museum
Casa de León Trotsky en Coyoacán en Mexico Distrito Federal, hoy en dia un museo











----------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal


Home of León Trotsky in Coyoacán in Mexico Distrito Federal, now a a day a Museum
Casa de León Trotsky en Coyoacán en Mexico Distrito Federal, hoy en dia un museo










Home of León Trotsky in Coyoacán in Mexico Distrito Federal, now a a day a Museum
Casa de León Trotsky en Coyoacán en Mexico Distrito Federal, hoy en dia un museo










Home of León Trotsky in Coyoacán in Mexico Distrito Federal, now a a day a Museum
Casa de León Trotsky en Coyoacán en Mexico Distrito Federal, hoy en dia un museo










Home of León Trotsky in Coyoacán in Mexico Distrito Federal, now a a day a Museum
Casa de León Trotsky en Coyoacán en Mexico Distrito Federal, hoy en dia un museo










Home of León Trotsky in Coyoacán in Mexico Distrito Federal, now a a day a Museum
Casa de León Trotsky en Coyoacán en Mexico Distrito Federal, hoy en dia un museo











----------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal


Home of León Trotsky in Coyoacán in Mexico Distrito Federal, now a a day a Museum
Casa de León Trotsky en Coyoacán en Mexico Distrito Federal, hoy en dia un museo










Home of León Trotsky in Coyoacán in Mexico Distrito Federal, now a a day a Museum
Casa de León Trotsky en Coyoacán en Mexico Distrito Federal, hoy en dia un museo










Home of León Trotsky in Coyoacán in Mexico Distrito Federal, now a a day a Museum
Casa de León Trotsky en Coyoacán en Mexico Distrito Federal, hoy en dia un museo










Home of León Trotsky in Coyoacán in Mexico Distrito Federal, now a a day a Museum
Casa de León Trotsky en Coyoacán en Mexico Distrito Federal, hoy en dia un museo










Home of León Trotsky in Coyoacán in Mexico Distrito Federal, now a a day a Museum
Casa de León Trotsky en Coyoacán en Mexico Distrito Federal, hoy en dia un museo













----------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal


Home of León Trotsky in Coyoacán in Mexico Distrito Federal, now a a day a Museum
Casa de León Trotsky en Coyoacán en Mexico Distrito Federal, hoy en dia un museo










Home of León Trotsky in Coyoacán in Mexico Distrito Federal, now a a day a Museum
Casa de León Trotsky en Coyoacán en Mexico Distrito Federal, hoy en dia un museo










Home of León Trotsky in Coyoacán in Mexico Distrito Federal, now a a day a Museum
Casa de León Trotsky en Coyoacán en Mexico Distrito Federal, hoy en dia un museo










Home of León Trotsky in Coyoacán in Mexico Distrito Federal, now a a day a Museum
Casa de León Trotsky en Coyoacán en Mexico Distrito Federal, hoy en dia un museo










Home of León Trotsky in Coyoacán in Mexico Distrito Federal, now a a day a Museum
Casa de León Trotsky en Coyoacán en Mexico Distrito Federal, hoy en dia un museo










----------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal


Home of León Trotsky in Coyoacán in Mexico Distrito Federal, now a a day a Museum
Casa de León Trotsky en Coyoacán en Mexico Distrito Federal, hoy en dia un museo










Home of León Trotsky in Coyoacán in Mexico Distrito Federal, now a a day a Museum, asylum permit
Casa de León Trotsky en Coyoacán en Mexico Distrito Federal, hoy en dia un museo, permiso e asilo










Home of León Trotsky in Coyoacán in Mexico Distrito Federal, now a a day a Museum
Casa de León Trotsky en Coyoacán en Mexico Distrito Federal, hoy en dia un museo










Home of León Trotsky in Coyoacán in Mexico Distrito Federal, now a a day a Museum
Casa de León Trotsky en Coyoacán en Mexico Distrito Federal, hoy en dia un museo










Home of León Trotsky in Coyoacán in Mexico Distrito Federal, now a a day a Museum, Trotsky with American comrades in Mexico, shortly before his assassination, 1940.
Casa de León Trotsky en Coyoacán en Mexico Distrito Federal, hoy en dia un museo, Trotsky con amigos norteamiracos en México, poco antes de su asesinato en 1940














----------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal

Leon Trotsky

Lev Davidovich Bronshtein (he assumed the name Leon Trotsky in 1902) was born in Yanovka, Russia, on 7th November, 1879. His parents were Jewish and owned a farm in the Ukraine. When Trotsky was eight years old his father sent him to Odessa to be educated. Six years later he was transferred to Nikolayev where he was first introduced to the ideas of Karl Marx.

In 1897 he became involved in organizing the underground South Russian Workers' Union. He was sent to Siberia after being arrested for revolutionary activity. After four years in captivity, he escaped and eventually made his way to London. Trotsky joined the Social Democratic Party and while in England he met and worked with a group of Marxists producing the journal Iskra. This included George Plekhanov, Pavel Axelrod, Vera Zasulich, Vladimir Lenin and Julius Martov.

At the Second Congress of the Social Democratic Party held in London in 1903, there was a dispute between Vladimir Lenin and Julius Martov. Lenin argued for a small party of professional revolutionaries with a large fringe of non-party sympathizers and supporters. Martov disagreed believing it was better to have a large party of activists. Martov won the vote 28-23 but Lenin was unwilling to accept the result and formed a faction known as the Bolsheviks. Those who remained loyal to Martov became known as Mensheviks.

A large number of the Social Democratic Party joined the Bolsheviks. This included Gregory Zinoviev, Joseph Stalin, Anatoli Lunacharsky, Mikhail Lashevich, Nadezhda Krupskaya, Alexei Rykov, Yakov Sverdlov, Mikhail Frunze, Maxim Litvinov, Vladimir Antonov, Felix Dzerzhinsky, Gregory Ordzhonikidze, and Alexander Bogdanov.

Trotsky supported Julius Martov. So also did George Plekhanov, Pavel Axelrod, Lev Deich, Vladimir Antonov-Ovseenko, Irakli Tsereteli, Moisei Uritsky, Vera Zasulich, Noi Zhordania and Fedor Dan. Trotsky returned to Russia during the 1905 Revolution. Trotsky became heavily involved in the creation of the St. Petersburg Soviet and was eventually elected chairman. Over the next few weeks over 50 of these soviets were formed all over Russia.

Anatoli Lunacharsky recorded: "Trotsky's popularity among the St. Petersburg proletariat was very great by the time of his arrest, and this was increased still further by his strikingly effective and heroic behaviour at the trial. I must say that Trotsky, of all the Social Democratic leaders of 1905-06, undoubtedly showed himself, in spite of his youth, the best prepared; and he was the least stamped by the narrow emigre outlook which handicapped even Lenin. He realized better than the others what a state struggle is. He came out of the revolution, too, with the greatest gains in popularity; neither Lenin nor Martov gained much. Plekhanov lost a great deal because of the semi-liberal tendencies which he revealed. But from then on Trotsky was in the front rank."

With the failings of the Duma, the Soviets were seen as the legitimate workers' government. Trotsky and the Soviets challenged the power of Nicholas II and attempted to enforce promises made in the October Manifesto such as the freedom of the press, assembly and association. In December, 1905, the St. Petersburg Soviet was crushed and Trotsky was arrested and imprisoned.

In October, 1906 Trotsky was sentenced to internal exile and deprived of all civil rights. While in prison Trotsky developed the theory of permanent revolution. After two years in Siberia Trotsky managed to escape and eventually reached Vienna where he joined forces with Adolf Joffe to publish the journal, Pravda. Trotsky was now seen as one of the most important figures in the Russian revolutionary movement and Vladimir Lenin asked Lev Kamenev to try and persuade him to join the Bolsheviks.

On the outbreak of the First World War Trotsky was forced to leave Vienna. He went to Zurich where he published a pamphlet attacking German socialists for supported the war. In November, 1914, Trotsky moved to Paris where he became one of the editors of Social Democratic Party newspaper, Nashe Slovo.

Trotsky continued to denounce the First World War and joined with the pacifists in urged workers not to participate in the conflict. This led to him being arrested by the French authorities and in September, 1916, he was deported to Spain. Hounded by the Spanish police, Trotsky decided to move to the United States.

Trotsky arrived in New York in January, 1917 and worked with Nikolai Bukharin and Alexandra Kollontai in publishing the revolutionary newspaper Novy Mir.

After the overthrow of Nicholas II in February, 1917, Trotsky set off for Russia. However, Okhrana had been monitoring Trotsky's activities and managed to persuade the British authorities to arrest him when his ship arrived in the Canadian port of Halifax. The police held Trotsky in detention for a month and he was only released after protests from the Provisional Government.

Trotsky arrived back in Russia in May, 1917. He disapproved of the support that many leading Mensheviks were now giving to the Provisional Government and the war effort and in July joined the Bolsheviks. The new prime minister, Alexander Kerensky, now realized that Trotsky was a major threat to his government and had him arrested.

On 7th September, General Lavr Kornilov demanded the resignation of the Cabinet and the surrender of all military and civil authority to the Russian Army. Kerensky responded by dismissing Kornilov from office and ordering him back to Petrograd.

Lavr Kornilov now sent troops under the leadership of General Krymov to take control of Petrograd. Kerensky was now in danger and so he called on the Soviets and the Red Guards to protect Petrograd. The Bolsheviks, who controlled these organizations, agreed to this request, but insisted on the release of their members from prison. Trotsky was released and on 23rd September, he was elected chairman of the Petrograd Soviet. He immediately helped to enlist 25,000 armed recruits to defend Petrograd.

While they dug trenches and fortified the city, delegations of soldiers were sent out to talk to the advancing troops. Meetings were held and Kornilov's troops eventually decided to refuse to attack Petrograd. Trotsky also became a member of the Petrograd Revolutionary Committee and played an important role in organizing the October Revolution that brought the Bolsheviks to power.

In November, 1917, Vladimir Lenin appointed Trotsky as the people's commissar for foreign affairs. The following month he led the Russian delegation at Brest-Litovsk that was negotiating with representatives from Germany and Austria. Trotsky had the difficult task of trying to end Russian participation in the First World War without having to grant territory to the Central Powers. By employing delaying tactics Trotsky hoped that socialist revolutions would spread from Russia to Germany and Austria-Hungary before he had to sign the treaty.

After nine weeks of discussions without agreement, the German Army was ordered to resume its advance into Russia. On 3rd March 1918, with German troops moving towards Petrograd, Vladimir Lenin ordered Trotsky to accept the terms of the Central Powers. The Brest-Litovsk Treaty resulted in the Russians surrendering the Ukraine, Finland, the Baltic provinces, the Caucasus and Poland.

After the October Revolution it was decided by Vladimir Lenin that the old Russian Army would have to be turned into an instrument of the Communist Party. The old army was demobilized and in January 1918 the Soviet government ordered the formation of the Red Army of Workers and Peasants. Trotsky, as Commissar of War, was appointed its leader.

The Red Army had to be established quickly as it was needed to fight the White Army during the Civil War. Trotsky was forced to recruit a large number of officers from the old army. He was criticized for this but he argued that it would be impossible to fight the war without the employment of experienced army officers.

Initially a volunteer army, losses during the Civil War forced the Soviet government to introduce conscription in June, 1918. Vladimir Lenin was impressed by Trotsky's achievements and in 1919 remarked to Maxim Gorky: "Show me another man who could have practically created a model army in a year and won respect of the military specialist as well."

An outstanding military commander, Trotsky led his five million man army to victory and in doing so ensured the survival of the Bolshevik government. Trotsky was also elected a member of Communist Party Central Committee. Much to the dismay of his former supporters, Trotsky advocated the idea of the State control of trade unions and their merging with government bodies. This lost him the support of former Mensheviks such as Alexandra Kollontai.

By 1921 the Kronstadt sailors had become disillusioned with the Bolshevik government. They were angry about the lack of democracy and the policy of War Communism. On 28th February, 1921, the crew of the battleship, Petropavlovsk, passed a resolution calling for a return of full political freedoms.

Lenin denounced the Kronstadt Uprising as a plot instigated by the White Army and their European supporters. On 6th March, Trotsky announced that he was going to order the Red Army to attack the Kronstadt sailors. However, it was not until the 17th March that government forces were able to take control of Kronstadt. An estimated 8,000 people (sailors and civilians) left Kronstadt and went to live in Finland. Official figures suggest that 527 people were killed and 4,127 were wounded. Historians who have studied the uprising believe that the total number of casualties was much higher than this. According to Victor Serge over 500 sailors at Kronstadt were executed for their part in the rebellion.

Nikolai Sukhanov reminded Trotsky that three years previously he had told the people of Petrograd: "We shall conduct the work of the Petrograd Soviet in a spirit of lawfulness and of full freedom for all parties. The hand of the Presidium will never lend itself to the suppression of the minority." Trotsky lapsed into silence for a while, then said wistfully: "Those were good days."

In 1921 Alexandra Kollontai published her pamphlet The Workers' Opposition, where she called for the trade unionists to be given more political freedom. She also argued that before the government attempts to "rid Soviet institutions of the bureaucracy that lurks within them, the Party must first rid itself of its own bureaucracy." Trotsky's prestige in the government was now very high and those who held these anti-bureaucratic views were either dismissed from office or were sent abroad as members of the diplomatic service.

Vladimir Lenin found the disagreements over the New Economic Policy exhausting. His health had been poor ever since Dora Kaplan had shot him in 1918. Severe headaches limited his sleep and understandably he began to suffer from fatigue. Lenin decided he needed someone to help him control the Communist Party. At the Party Conference in April, 1922, Vladimir Lenin suggested that a new post of General Secretary should be created. Lenin's choice for the post was Joseph Stalin, who in the past had always loyally supported his policies. Stalin's main opponents for the future leadership of the party failed to see the importance of this position and actually supported his nomination. They initially saw the post of General Secretary as being no more than "Lenin's mouthpiece".

Soon after Stalin's appointment as General Secretary, Vladimir Lenin went into hospital to have a bullet removed from his body that had been there since Kaplan's assassination attempt. It was hoped that this operation would restore his health. This was not to be; soon afterwards, a blood vessel broke in Lenin's brain. This left him paralyzed all down his right side and for a time he was unable to speak. As "Lenin's mouthpiece", Joseph Stalin had suddenly become extremely important.

While Vladimir Lenin was immobilized, Joseph Stalin made full use of his powers as General Secretary. At the Party Congress he had been granted permission to expel "unsatisfactory" party members. This enabled Stalin to remove thousands of supporters of Trotsky, his main rival for the leadership of the party. As General Secretary, Stalin also had the power to appoint and sack people from important positions in the government. The new holders of these posts were fully aware that they owed their promotion to Stalin. They also knew that if their behaviour did not please Stalin they would be replaced.

Surrounded by his supporters, Stalin's confidence began to grow. In October, 1922, he disagreed with Vladimir Lenin over the issue of foreign trade. When the matter was discussed at Central Committee, Stalin's rather Lenin's policy was accepted. Lenin began to fear that Stalin was taking over the leadership of the party. Lenin wrote to Trotsky asking for his support. Trotsky agreed and at the next meeting of the Central Committee the decision on foreign trade was reversed. Lenin, who was too ill to attend, wrote to Trotsky congratulating him on his success and suggesting that in future they should work together against Stalin.

Stalin, whose wife Nadya Alliluyeva worked in Lenin's private office, soon discovered the contents of the letter sent to Trotsky. Stalin was furious as he realized that if Lenin and Trotsky worked together against him, his political career would be at an end. In a fit of temper Stalin made an abusive phone-call to Lenin's life, Nadezhda Krupskaya, accusing her of endangering Lenin's life by allowing him to write letters when he was so ill.

After Krupskaya told her husband of the phone-call, Vladimir Lenin made the decision that Stalin was not the man to replace him as the leader of the party. Lenin knew he was close to death so he dictated to his secretary a letter that he wanted to serve as his last "will and testament". The document was comprised of his thoughts on the senior members of the party leadership. He wrote: "Comrade Stalin, having become General Secretary, has concentrated enormous power in his hands: and I am not sure that he always knows how to use that power with sufficient caution. I therefore propose to our comrades to consider a means of removing Stalin from this post and appointing someone else who differs from Stalin in one weighty respect: being more tolerant, more loyal, more polite, more considerate of his comrades."

However, Vladimir Lenin died before any action was taken. For a while Trotsky was considered to be the person who would replace the ailing Vladimir Lenin. However, Trotsky's inability to compromise had made him many enemies. His anti-Bolshevik past also made him unpopular with those who had been members of the Bolshevik faction since 1903.

After the death of Lenin, Joseph Stalin joined forces with two left-wing members of the Politburo, Gregory Zinoviev and Lev Kamenev to keep Trotsky from power. Both these men had reason to believe that Trotsky would dismiss them from power once he became leader. Stalin encouraged these fears. He also suggested that old party activists like themselves had more right to lead the Bolsheviks than Trotsky, who had only joined the party in 1917.

Trotsky accused Stalin of being dictatorial and called for the introduction of more democracy into the party. Gregory Zinoviev and Lev Kamenev united behind Stalin and accused Trotsky of creating divisions in the party.

Trotsky's main hope of gaining power was for Lenin's last testament to be published. In May, 1924, Lenin's widow, Nadezhda Krupskaya, demanded that the Central Committee announce its contents to the rest of the party. Gregory Zinoviev argued strongly against its publication. He finished his speech with the words: "You have all witnessed our harmonious cooperation in the last few months, and, like myself, you will be happy to say that Lenin's fears have proved baseless. The new members of the Central Committee, who had been sponsored by Stalin, guaranteed that the vote went against Lenin's testament being made public.

In 1925 Stalin was able to arrange for Trotsky to be removed from power. Some of Trotsky's supporters pleaded with him to organize a military coup. As commissar of war Trotsky was in a good position to arrange this. However, Trotsky rejected the idea and instead resigned his post.

Trotsky and Joseph Stalin clashed over the future strategy of the country. Stalin favoured what he called "socialism in one country" whereas Trotsky still supported the idea of world revolution. In 1927 Stalin was able to get Trotsky expelled from the Communist Party. Two years later he was ordered to leave the Soviet Union. As Trotsky was still advocating world revolution, most countries refused to take him in. Eventually he was accepted by Turkey and soon afterwards he heard that his daughter, Zina, had died in mysterious circumstances in Berlin.

In July, 1933, Trotsky moved to France. The French government came under pressure from Fascists and Stalinists to expel Trotsky from the country. In April, 1934, the French government issued a decree ordering Trotsky's deportation. However, no other country would accept him and it was not until June, 1935, that Norway accepted him.

The Norwegian government was now encouraged to expel Trotsky. Under pressure from Joseph Stalin, the government placed him under house arrest before being deported to Mexico in December, 1936. The following year Trotsky's son Sergi was arrested in the Soviet Union. He was later to die in one of Stalin's concentration camps.

In April, 1937, Trotsky appeared before a commission of inquiry in New York headed by John Dewey. Trotsky was found not guilty of the charges of treason being made by Stalin. Trotsky's son, Leon Sedov, died in mysterious circumstances in Paris on 16th February, 1938 and it is generally believed that he was murdered by the GPU.

While in exile Trotsky published My Life(1930), History of the Russian Revolution (1932), The Russian Revolution Betrayed (1937) and Stalin (1941). George Bernard Shaw said of these books: "When Trotsky cuts off his opponent's head, he holds it up to show that there are no brains in it."

After the publication of the three volumes on the Russian Revolution the critic, Bertram D. Wolfe, argued: "It is a history which no historian of Russia and no historian of revolution can afford to neglect. But let him be forewarned that Trotsky's is a pen that is frequently as persuasive as it is continuously one-sided... But particularly here must the reader come well equipped with an awareness of the truths of the defeated - the more so because somewhere concealed in this blinding flood of words which record the victory of Trotsky and his party, are also some of the secrets which explain why Trotsky, too, must in the end be reckoned as one of the defeated."

Under orders from Joseph Stalin, Leon Trotsky was assassinated by Ramon Mercader in Mexico City on 20th August, 1940.








----------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal


Home of León Trotsky in Coyoacán in Mexico Distrito Federal, now a a day a Museum
Casa de León Trotsky en Coyoacán en Mexico Distrito Federal, hoy en dia un museo










Home of León Trotsky in Coyoacán in Mexico Distrito Federal, now a a day a Museum
Casa de León Trotsky en Coyoacán en Mexico Distrito Federal, hoy en dia un museo










Home of León Trotsky in Coyoacán in Mexico Distrito Federal, now a a day a Museum
Casa de León Trotsky en Coyoacán en Mexico Distrito Federal, hoy en dia un museo










Home of León Trotsky in Coyoacán in Mexico Distrito Federal, now a a day a Museum
Casa de León Trotsky en Coyoacán en Mexico Distrito Federal, hoy en dia un museo










Home of León Trotsky in Coyoacán in Mexico Distrito Federal, now a a day a Museum
Casa de León Trotsky en Coyoacán en Mexico Distrito Federal, hoy en dia un museo











----------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal


Home of León Trotsky in Coyoacán in Mexico Distrito Federal, now a a day a Museum
Casa de León Trotsky en Coyoacán en Mexico Distrito Federal, hoy en dia un museo










Home of León Trotsky in Coyoacán in Mexico Distrito Federal, now a a day a Museum
Casa de León Trotsky en Coyoacán en Mexico Distrito Federal, hoy en dia un museo










Home of León Trotsky in Coyoacán in Mexico Distrito Federal, now a a day a Museum
Casa de León Trotsky en Coyoacán en Mexico Distrito Federal, hoy en dia un museo










Home of León Trotsky in Coyoacán in Mexico Distrito Federal, now a a day a Museum
Casa de León Trotsky en Coyoacán en Mexico Distrito Federal, hoy en dia un museo










Home of León Trotsky in Coyoacán in Mexico Distrito Federal, now a a day a Museum
Casa de León Trotsky en Coyoacán en Mexico Distrito Federal, hoy en dia un museo












----------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal


Home of León Trotsky in Coyoacán in Mexico Distrito Federal, now a a day a Museum
Casa de León Trotsky en Coyoacán en Mexico Distrito Federal, hoy en dia un museo










Home of León Trotsky in Coyoacán in Mexico Distrito Federal, now a a day a Museum
Casa de León Trotsky en Coyoacán en Mexico Distrito Federal, hoy en dia un museo










Home of León Trotsky in Coyoacán in Mexico Distrito Federal, now a a day a Museum
Casa de León Trotsky en Coyoacán en Mexico Distrito Federal, hoy en dia un museo










Home of León Trotsky in Coyoacán in Mexico Distrito Federal, now a a day a Museum
Casa de León Trotsky en Coyoacán en Mexico Distrito Federal, hoy en dia un museo










Home of León Trotsky in Coyoacán in Mexico Distrito Federal, now a a day a Museum
Casa de León Trotsky en Coyoacán en Mexico Distrito Federal, hoy en dia un museo












----------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal


Home of León Trotsky in Coyoacán in Mexico Distrito Federal, now a a day a Museum
Casa de León Trotsky en Coyoacán en Mexico Distrito Federal, hoy en dia un museo










Home of León Trotsky in Coyoacán in Mexico Distrito Federal, now a a day a Museum
Casa de León Trotsky en Coyoacán en Mexico Distrito Federal, hoy en dia un museo










Home of León Trotsky in Coyoacán in Mexico Distrito Federal, now a a day a Museum
Casa de León Trotsky en Coyoacán en Mexico Distrito Federal, hoy en dia un museo










Home of León Trotsky in Coyoacán in Mexico Distrito Federal, now a a day a Museum
Casa de León Trotsky en Coyoacán en Mexico Distrito Federal, hoy en dia un museo










Home of León Trotsky in Coyoacán in Mexico Distrito Federal, now a a day a Museum
Casa de León Trotsky en Coyoacán en Mexico Distrito Federal, hoy en dia un museo












----------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal


Home of León Trotsky in Coyoacán in Mexico Distrito Federal, now a a day a Museum
Casa de León Trotsky en Coyoacán en Mexico Distrito Federal, hoy en dia un museo










Home of León Trotsky in Coyoacán in Mexico Distrito Federal, now a a day a Museum
Casa de León Trotsky en Coyoacán en Mexico Distrito Federal, hoy en dia un museo










Home of León Trotsky in Coyoacán in Mexico Distrito Federal, now a a day a Museum
Casa de León Trotsky en Coyoacán en Mexico Distrito Federal, hoy en dia un museo










Home of León Trotsky in Coyoacán in Mexico Distrito Federal, now a a day a Museum
Casa de León Trotsky en Coyoacán en Mexico Distrito Federal, hoy en dia un museo










Home of León Trotsky in Coyoacán in Mexico Distrito Federal, now a a day a Museum
Casa de León Trotsky en Coyoacán en Mexico Distrito Federal, hoy en dia un museo












----------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal


Xochimilco 










Xochimilco 










Xochimilco 










Xochimilco 










Xochimilco 












----------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal

Xochimilco


When visiting Mexico City, there is an abundance of day trips to choose from when planning your activities. A fantastic destination to explore can be found just outside the city. This is where the historic canals of Xochimilco (so-chee-mil-co) are located. In Nahuatl, the language of the Aztecs, Xochimilco means "garden of flowers". Enjoyed by foreigners and nationals alike, this magical location dates back several centuries.

Miles of canals dot the landscape in Xochimilco, enchanting the senses with their natural beauty. Flat-bottomed boats called trajineras travel these waters, as they have for hundreds of years. Produce and flowers grow in abundance in this exotic atmosphere. What makes Xochimilco so fascinating is its embodiment of traditional Mexican culture. These canals and gardens represent a living example of an ingenious agricultural practice that was invented long ago.

The Xochimilca people settled in the Valley of Mexico between the eighth and tenth centuries. One of the key challenges for these early inhabitants were the vast amount of wetlands that the area possessed. Traditional farming methods were not conducive in this setting. To surmount the obstacles this water-filled environment presented, the Xochimilca came up with a creative solution.

Postcard View of Xochimilco from the '50s

Postcard of Xochimilco from the 1950's

Using available resources, these settlers built chinampas (floating gardens) on the surface waters of Lake Xochimilco. Using cane structures, mud was placed inside these containers and were anchored in position by trees lining the shore. Fertilizer was culled from the floor of the lake bed which was rich in aquatic mulch. Flowers, fruits and vegetables grew abundantly using this successful farming method.

The Xochimilca people who established these chinampas were ultimately conquered by the Aztecs, who in turn utilized these floating gardens to feed their growing empire. During its height, the chinampa system extended over 22,000 acres of wetlands and provided food for tens of thousands of people. The canals were built to navigate the chinampas and to provide a transportation corridor which brought produce to the Aztec Empire.

Today, the existing canals of Xochimilco represent only a fraction of their former acreage. A portion of the canals have been set aside, dedicated to an ecological park, the Parque Natural Xochimilco. This area of Mexico represents the only remaining habitat for the Axolotl salamander, a critically endangered species. Also, a great number of birds make their home here, including herons, egrets and ducks, to name just a few. In actuality, Xochimilco is home to over 150 native birds with approximately 70 species visiting the canals during the winter season.

Visiting Xochimilco provides the traveler the opportunity to view a part of Mexico's historic past. On Saturdays a popular produce market attracts large crowds. In the 1920's when the area was first starting to attract tourists, Xochimilco was affectionately called "the Venice of Mexico". In 1987 it was designated a World Heritage site by UNESCO.

Spending time here is popular with both visitors and residents alike. The brightly colored trajineras are available to rent on a per hour basis. The canals of Xochimilco provide a festival-like atmosphere with the sound of mariachi bands filling the air. Smaller canoes with vendors sell everything from corn-on-the-cob to blankets to chilled beverages. This travel destination is a wonderful spot to enjoy recreation, fun and great scenery.


----------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal


Xochimilco










Xochimilco










Xochimilco










Xochimilco










Xochimilco












----------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Assemblage23

Keep up the good job, Jesus.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Vielen Dank, Assemblage23


Ich bin der gleichen Meinung, die große Veränderungen immer mit neuen Produkten beginnen werden.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal


Xochimilco










Xochimilco










Xochimilco










Xochimilco










Xochimilco












----------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal


Xochimilco










Xochimilco










Xochimilco










Xochimilco











Xochimilco












----------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal


Xochimilco










Xochimilco










Xochimilco










Xochimilco











Xochimilco












----------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal


Xochimilco










Xochimilco










Xochimilco










Xochimilco











Xochimilco












----------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal


Xochimilco










Xochimilco










Xochimilco










Xochimilco











Xochimilco












----------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal


Xochimilco










Xochimilco










Xochimilco










Xochimilco











Xochimilco












----------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal


Xochimilco










Xochimilco










Xochimilco










Xochimilco











Xochimilco












----------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Xochimilco Floating Gardens
Jardines flotantes de Xochimilco



Xochimilco, which in the náhuatl dialect means “place of the flowery orchard” is one of the areas in Mexico City in which the lake-based society that once characterized the whole Valley of México still remains, and takes part in a society full of traditions that has centuries of history, and has been declared Cultural and Natural Heritage of the World by the UNESCO.

The history of Xochimilco dates back to very early stages of the prehispanic era, as it was an area populated from the beginning by indigenous groups that belonged to the villages of Copilco and Cuicuilco in the river-strewn area to the south of the lakes that covered the southern part of the valley. Later, with the arrival of the Xochimilcan tribe, little villages started to be established, and they gave place to some of the towns of the area that remain to this day immersed in the city like Tlahuac, Mixquic or Culhuacan. Agriculture was the main productive activity; maize, chili, beans and courgettes, among others, were grown, in a form of cultivation that would later characterize the whole Anahuac: the famous chinampas, small islands of land built with clay and mud, and fixed among the roots of the ahuejote trees, a species native to the area. This form of cultivation was extremely productive, as the people could obtain up to three harvests a year, thanks to the high mineral content of the land, the abundance of water and the good climate of the region.

During the viceroyship, Xochimilco enjoyed certain privileges on the part of the Spanish Crown thanks to the support they gave to the Spanish conquerors and the rapid acceptance of the new Christian faith, which in this place as in many parts of Mexico, was combined with pagan traditions of the indigenous people, creating a mixed religion with a strong hold in the society. Today, we can appreciate this combined form of the Christian faith in the celebrations of the Patron Saints of each neighborhood as well as in the celebration of the Child, in which an image of the boy Jesus moves along the houses of the area, at the owner’s request, who waits even decades to get an authorization.

As time went by, the great lake that covered the Valley of Mexico began to disappear as part of a governmental measure to avoid floods and also thanks to a carefree relationship with our environment. It was in this way that the routes the trajineras, rafts and steamboats, which once traveled from Xochimilco to the Historical Centre, were able to travel started to become more and more restricted, until they finally became only a memory of other times.

Today, Xochimilco finds itself in a period of definition and assimilation, between its rich traditions and the urban challenges that come with being a part of an urban area like Mexico City. Nevertheless, it’s still possible to witness this great lake past by visiting its wharves and traveling through its channels and chinampas in the traditional trajineras, it is an essential visit while in Mexico City, to experience a party of nature, music, colour and water. Among the wharves, Cuemanco and Nativitas stand out, the restarant “Los Manantiales” is located in the latter and is a symbol of 20th Century architecture, constructed by Félix Candela, but today it’s in a lousy state of conservation.

There are special buildings in the area like the Convent of San Bernardino, superb 16th Century building, characterized by its simplicity and monumentality, with its large atrium, which is a main feature in traditional religious architecture of Mexico in the time of the viceroyship. Other chapels in the area are “el Rosario”, “San Cristobal” and “Santa María”. In the centre of Xochimilco we can find the Morelos Park and the local market. Near there we can find the famous plant and flower Market, a colorful place where peasants of the area sell hundreds of exotic flowers and that is visited a lot by the inhabitants of the city to acquire vegetation to adorn their gardens.

Other sites of great value in the area are the Dolores Olmedo Museum established in the La Noria neighborhood and the Xochimilco Ecological Park, a great green area with many aquatic and terrestrial activities for everyone, which was designed by the outstanding Mexican landscaper Mario Schetjnan.



----------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal



National Museum of Anthropology
Museo Nacional de Antropologia 










National Museum of Anthropology
Museo Nacional de Antropologia










National Museum of Anthropology
Museo Nacional de Antropologia










National Museum of Anthropology
Museo Nacional de Antropologia 










National Museum of Anthropology
Museo Nacional de Antropologia 












----------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal



National Museum of Anthropology
Museo Nacional de Antropologia










National Museum of Anthropology
Museo Nacional de Antropologia










National Museum of Anthropology
Museo Nacional de Antropologia










National Museum of Anthropology
Museo Nacional de Antropologia










National Museum of Anthropology
Museo Nacional de Antropologia












----------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal



National Museum of Anthropology
Museo Nacional de Antropologia










National Museum of Anthropology
Museo Nacional de Antropologia










National Museum of Anthropology
Museo Nacional de Antropologia










National Museum of Anthropology
Museo Nacional de Antropologia










National Museum of Anthropology
Museo Nacional de Antropologia












----------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal



National Museum of Anthropology
Museo Nacional de Antropologia










National Museum of Anthropology
Museo Nacional de Antropologia










National Museum of Anthropology
Museo Nacional de Antropologia









National Museum of Anthropology
Museo Nacional de Antropologia










National Museum of Anthropology
Museo Nacional de Antropologia











----------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal



National Museum of Anthropology
Museo Nacional de Antropologia










National Museum of Anthropology
Museo Nacional de Antropologia










National Museum of Anthropology
Museo Nacional de Antropologia










National Museum of Anthropology
Museo Nacional de Antropologia










National Museum of Anthropology
Museo Nacional de Antropologia












----------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal



National Museum of Anthropology
Museo Nacional de Antropologia










National Museum of Anthropology
Museo Nacional de Antropologia










National Museum of Anthropology
Museo Nacional de Antropologia










National Museum of Anthropology
Museo Nacional de Antropologia










National Museum of Anthropology
Museo Nacional de Antropologia












----------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal

Coyoacán in Mexico Distrito Federal
Coyoacán en Mexico Distrito Federal










Coyoacán in Mexico Distrito Federal
Coyoacán en Mexico Distrito Federal











Coyoacán in Mexico Distrito Federal
Coyoacán en Mexico Distrito Federal










Coyoacán in Mexico Distrito Federal
Coyoacán en Mexico Distrito Federal











Coyoacán in Mexico Distrito Federal
Coyoacán en Mexico Distrito Federal












----------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal

Coyoacán

Coyoacán hoy en día es considerado un barrio parte del inmenso núcleo urbano que es México, D.F. Aunque realmente no parece ser parte de la gran metrópolis. En realidad, no lo era. Esta ciudad, si la fuéramos a considerar por sí sola ya que tiene una población de unas 360 mil personas, ya era un asentamiento en el siglo XIV.

Cortés se instaló en este poblado y por un período de dos años mantuvo su capitanía aquí. Más tarde se trasladó a Ciudad México, mas sin embargo fue en Coyoacán donde se construyeron las primeras edificaciones de la era colonial, algunas como el Palacio Municipal que fue el palacio de Cortés aun se mantienen en uso.

Nos dijeron que este barrio obtiene su nombre porque era el lugar de los coyotes: coyotl significa coyote y huacan lugar en la lengua de los aztecas. No sabemos si será verdad pero también existe una leyenda donde era en este pueblo donde un coyote agradecido le traía gallinas a un fraile que le había salvado la vida.

Existe otra leyenda, que tenemos entendido es sólo una leyenda porque no ha sido comprobada, que fue en Coyoacán donde Cortés ahogó a su compañera doña Catalina. Los hechos ocurrieron la noche de Todos los Santos del año 1522. También se dice que a la intérprete que tanto le ayudó, doña Marina, también terminó dándole muerte; pero esta otra leyenda toma lugar más tarde en Cuernavaca.


Por varias décadas muchos artistas y escritores han mantenido su residencia en Coyoacán. Las estrechas calles, paredes coloniales y frescos parques proporcionan la base a una comunidad relajada y muy artística. Nos dijeron que muchas personas vienen a pasar los fines de semanas en esta sección de la ciudad. Entonces los parques se llenan de artesanos, payasos y músicos. Por estas razones y muchas más, como estar bien cerca de la Universidad Nacional Autónoma de México y los muy bien atendidos cafés al aire libre, se le considera a Coyoacán uno de los barrios más bohemios de México. Un lugar ideal donde al menos almorzar, si no puede dedicarle un par de días para caminar y disfrutar.


----------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal

Coyoacán in Mexico Distrito Federal
Coyoacán en Mexico Distrito Federal










Coyoacán in Mexico Distrito Federal
Coyoacán en Mexico Distrito Federal











Coyoacán in Mexico Distrito Federal
Coyoacán en Mexico Distrito Federal










Coyoacán in Mexico Distrito Federal
Coyoacán en Mexico Distrito Federal











Coyoacán in Mexico Distrito Federal
Coyoacán en Mexico Distrito Federal












----------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal

Coyoacán in Mexico Distrito Federal
Coyoacán en Mexico Distrito Federal










Coyoacán in Mexico Distrito Federal
Coyoacán en Mexico Distrito Federal











Coyoacán in Mexico Distrito Federal
Coyoacán en Mexico Distrito Federal










Coyoacán in Mexico Distrito Federal
Coyoacán en Mexico Distrito Federal











Coyoacán in Mexico Distrito Federal
Coyoacán en Mexico Distrito Federal












----------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal

Francisco Sosa Avenue Coyoacán in México Distrito Federal
Avenida Francisco Sosa Coyoacán en México Distrito Federal











Francisco Sosa Avenue Coyoacán in México Distrito Federal
Avenida Francisco Sosa Coyoacán en México Distrito Federal










Coyoacán in Mexico Distrito Federal
Coyoacán en Mexico Distrito Federal










Coyoacán in Mexico Distrito Federal
Coyoacán en Mexico Distrito Federal











Coyoacán in Mexico Distrito Federal
Coyoacán en Mexico Distrito Federal













----------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal


Latino Americana Tower
Torre Latino Americana









Latino Americana Tower
Torre Latino Americana










Latino Americana Tower
Torre Latino Americana










Flying over México City
Volando sobre la Ciudad de México











Flying over México City
Volando sobre la Ciudad de México














----------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal


Flying over México City
Volando sobre la Ciudad de México











Flying over México City
Volando sobre la Ciudad de México











Flying over México City
Volando sobre la Ciudad de México











Flying over México City
Volando sobre la Ciudad de México











Flying over México City
Volando sobre la Ciudad de México











----------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal


Flying over México City
Volando sobre la Ciudad de México











Flying over México City
Volando sobre la Ciudad de México











Flying over México City
Volando sobre la Ciudad de México











Flying over México City
Volando sobre la Ciudad de México











Flying over México City
Volando sobre la Ciudad de México











----------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal


Flying over México City
Volando sobre la Ciudad de México











Flying over México City
Volando sobre la Ciudad de México











Flying over México City
Volando sobre la Ciudad de México











Flying over México City
Volando sobre la Ciudad de México











Flying over México City
Volando sobre la Ciudad de México











----------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal



National Museum of Anthropology
Museo Nacional de Antropologia










National Museum of Anthropology
Museo Nacional de Antropologia










National Museum of Anthropology
Museo Nacional de Antropologia










National Museum of Anthropology
Museo Nacional de Antropologia










National Museum of Anthropology
Museo Nacional de Antropologia












----------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal

Torre Latino Americana

The Torre Latinoamericana (literally, "Latin-American Tower") is a building in downtown Mexico City, Mexico. Its central location, height (183 m or 597 ft; 45 stories) and history make it one of the city's most important landmarks. It is also widely recognized internationally as an engineering and architectural landmark since it was the world's first major skyscraper successfully built on highly active seismic land.

Torre Latinoamericana was Mexico City's tallest building from 1956, when it was built, until the 1984 completion of the Torre Ejecutiva Pemex, which is 22m higher (although, if one subtracts the height of the TV antenna atop the Torre Latinoamericana, it was surpassed already in 1972 by the 207m high Hotel de México, which was subsequently remodelled and turned into the World Trade Center Mexico City).

Many think this was the first Mexican skyscraper. However, skyscrapers may have first appeared in Mexico City between 1910 and 1935. The tallest of the time, the International Capital Building (Edificio Internacional de Capitalización) was completed in 1935. This building was surpassed by the Edificio Miguel E. Abed, which, in turn, was surpassed by the Latinoamericana Tower. The Latinoamericana Tower opened its doors on April 30, 1956. It was then the tallest building in Latin America, and the fourth in height in the world outside New York.

The Torre Latinoamericana was built to headquarter La Latinoamericana, Seguros, S.A., an insurance company founded on April 30, 1906. The building took its name from this company as it began to be built during the postwar boom of the late 1940s, that lasted until the early 1970s. At the time of its construction, the insurance company was controlled by the Mexican tycoon Miguel S. Macedo, who headed one of Mexico's largest financial concerns of that time in this country.

Originally the insurance company occupied a smaller building at the same location. In 1947 it temporarily relocated to a nearby office while the tower was built. Once it was finished in 1956, the insurance company moved into the tower's 4th to 8th floors. The rest of the building's office space was for lease. At the time of its completion the Torre Latinoamericana was the 45th tallest building in the world. Its public observation deck on the 44th floor is the highest in Mexico City.

The project was designed and executed by Dr Leonardo Zeevaert and his brother Adolfo Zeevaert, Mexican civil engineers born in Veracruz. Nathan M. Newmark was the main consultant. Its design consists of a steel frame construction and deep-seated pylons[clarification needed], which were necessary given Mexico City's frequent earthquakes and muddy soil composition, which makes the terrain tricky to build on. Prior to the construction, both engineers carried out a number of soil mechanics studies in the construction site, and designed the structure accordingly. Today this is common and even mandatory practice, but at the time it was quite an innovation.

The tower gained notoriety when it withstood the magnitude 7.9 1957 earthquake, thanks to its outstanding design and strength. This feat garnered it recognition in the form of the American Institute of Steel Construction Award of Merit for "the tallest building ever exposed to a huge seismic force" (as is attested by plaques in the building's lobby and observation deck). However, an even greater test came, by far, with the magnitude 8.1 September 19, 1985 earthquake, which destroyed many buildings in Mexico City, especially the ones built downtown, in the tower's neighborhood. The Torre Latinoamericana withstood this force without problems, and has thus become a symbol of safety in Mexico City. Today the tower is considered one of the safest buildings in the city despite its potentially dangerous location.

While it was being built, detractors said that there was no way a building of that size could withstand one of Mexico City's earthquakes. It was indeed the very first really high skyscraper built on a very active seismic zone. It was also the first one built with a fully aluminum and glass (both clear and cobalt-colored) façade.

There is a legend that on the day of the 1957 earthquake, Dr. Leonardo Zeevaert was inspecting something or other on the roof of the tower, and that he got to see and feel how his tower withstood the quake while the surrounding buildings collapsed. The truth is that during the September, 1985 earthquake, which took place at 7:19, Adolfo Zeevaert was already inside his office on the 25th floor. From that vantage point he was able to witness the destruction taking place while several buildings collapsed and the dust cloud that followed, all the while feeling the movement inside the tower. It could arguably be said that it was the first time that a builder and designer of a tall building witnessed first hand its behavior during a massive earthquake.

The tower is now co-owned by its original builder La Latinoamericana, Seguros, Inmobiliaria Torre Latinoamericana, a real estate firm. In 2002 seven of the 44 floors were purchased by Telcel and Banco Inbursa, both firms controlled by Mexican businessman Carlos Slim.

In 2006, the tower celebrated its 50th anniversary. A ceremony was held on April 30, 2006, which included the reopening of the newly-remodelled 37th to 44th floors, a site museum, and a fully remodeled Mirador, or observation deck, designed by Danish-born architect Palle Seiersen Frost. Also on that occasion were unveiled some recognitions granted by several architectural, engineering and communications institutions. The Torre Latinoamericana is also a member of the World Federation of Great Towers.

Plans for the tower include a facelift, which will redo the building's exteriors using new materials while maintaining the original design and look; since the tower is considered a historical monument, its exterior look cannot be altered.




----------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal



National Museum of Anthropology
Museo Nacional de Antropologia










National Museum of Anthropology
Museo Nacional de Antropologia










National Museum of Anthropology
Museo Nacional de Antropologia










National Museum of Anthropology
Museo Nacional de Antropologia










National Museum of Anthropology
Museo Nacional de Antropologia












----------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal



National Museum of Anthropology
Museo Nacional de Antropologia










National Museum of Anthropology
Museo Nacional de Antropologia










National Museum of Anthropology
Museo Nacional de Antropologia










National Museum of Anthropology
Museo Nacional de Antropologia










National Museum of Anthropology
Museo Nacional de Antropologia












----------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal



National Museum of Anthropology
Museo Nacional de Antropologia










National Museum of Anthropology
Museo Nacional de Antropologia










National Museum of Anthropology
Museo Nacional de Antropologia










National Museum of Anthropology
Museo Nacional de Antropologia










National Museum of Anthropology
Museo Nacional de Antropologia












----------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal

Church in the suburbs
Iglesia en los suburbios










National Museum of Anthropology
Museo Nacional de Antropologia










Rampollo Restaurante
Restaurante Rampollo











Sandwiches restaurant
Restaurant de sandwiches










Tacos restaurant
Restaurant de tacos













----------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## fastboyRD

_Mexico, Beautiful country and perhaps the most representative of Latin America._


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal


Latino Americana Tower
Torre Latino Americana










Latino Americana Tower
Torre Latino Americana











Latino Americana Tower
Torre Latino Americana










Latino Americana Tower
Torre Latino Americana










Latino Americana Tower
Torre Latino Americana











----------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal


Flying over México City
Volando sobre la Ciudad de México











Flying over México City
Volando sobre la Ciudad de México











Flying over México City
Volando sobre la Ciudad de México











Flying over México City
Volando sobre la Ciudad de México











Flying over México City
Volando sobre la Ciudad de México











----------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal


Flying over México City
Volando sobre la Ciudad de México











Flying over México City
Volando sobre la Ciudad de México











Flying over México City
Volando sobre la Ciudad de México











Flying over México City
Volando sobre la Ciudad de México











Flying over México City
Volando sobre la Ciudad de México











----------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal


Xochimilco










Xochimilco










Xochimilco










Xochimilco











Xochimilco












----------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal


Xochimilco










Xochimilco










Xochimilco











Xochimilco










Xochimilco












----------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal


People had been living in the Valley of Mexico for many centuries before the arrival of the Aztecs in the thirteenth century and the conquering Spaniards soon after that. The basin had no natural outlet and several lakes formed in the valley, attracting inhabitants to their shores. Not far from present-day Mexico City, more than 100,000 people lived in Teotihuacán, the "Place of the Gods," before it was inexplicably abandoned around A.D. 750. Many other groups moved in and out of the valley. Several lakeside communities, some with 10,000 to 15,000 residents, flourished in the Valley of Mexico during pre-Columbian times.

According to oral history, the Aztecs were a nomadic tribe. Unskilled and barbaric, they were not welcomed by the inhabitants of the Valley of Mexico when they arrived there in the thirteenth century. They were forced to move from one place to another along the western shore of salty Lake Texcoco, and they ate whatever they could find, including mosquito larva, snakes, and other vermin. In time, the Aztecs settled on some swampy islands on the western shores of the lake. According to legend, the Aztec war god Huitzilopochtli led them to this place. They knew they were home after seeing an eagle perched on a cactus devouring a serpent (today, this national emblem is on the Mexican flag). From here, the Aztec city of Tenochtitlán spread over the marshes, swamps, and islands.

In 1428, in an alliance with several valley communities, the Aztecs defeated the dominant city of Azcapotzalco. Until then, the Aztecs, known for their viciousness, had served as mercenaries (hired soldiers) for the Tepanecs, the people of Azcapotzalco. To maintain power after their victory, the Aztecs joined a triple alliance with the valley cities of Texcoco and Tlacopan. The three cities exacted tribute (money and goods in exchange for protection) from surrounding communities, but it was Tenochtitlán that rose to become an
Remains of the Aztec Empire. ()
empire, its grasp extending well beyond the Valley of Mexico.

By the time Spanish explorer and soldier Hernán Cortés traveled from Cuba to Tenochtitlán in 1519, the city had grown to more than 100,000 people. It was, in the words of the conquering Spaniards, an amazing city of fertile gardens, canals, and massive temples, more beautiful than any European city. Tenochtitlán was connected to the mainland by three large causeways (bridges) that converged on the ceremonial center, near Emperor Moctezuma II's palace and the main temple.

Moctezuma, who believed Cortés was the returning god Quetzalcóatl, welcomed the Spaniards into the city. He was soon their prisoner, however, and died in 1520. The Aztecs then embarked on a futile defense of their city against the Spaniards and their allies, native peoples like the Tlaxcalans, who had been earlier defeated by the Aztecs. Tenochtitlán was heavily damaged during the final battle on August 13, 1521, with Cuauhtémoc, the last of the Aztec kings, leading its defense.

Cuauhtémoc, who is now considered a revered national hero, was later tortured and executed. Cortés ordered the surviving Aztecs out of the city and razed Tenochtitlán. Over its remnants, he began to build a Spanish city he called Mexico. The city was established, and Spain recognized its cabildo (town council) in 1522. The territory became known as New Spain.

By the 1530s, Mexico City was given jurisdiction (rule) over other cabildos of New Spain and quickly established itself as the most important city in the Americas. Like that of the Aztecs, the Spaniards' grasp extended well beyond the Valley of Mexico—only much farther. At one point, Mexico City ruled a territory that extended south to Panama and north to California.

By the 1560s, diseases introduced by the Europeans, war, and indentured labor (a contract binding a person to work for another for a given length of time) had decimated Mexico's native population to one-third of its former size. The wealth taken from New Spain allowed Cortés and those who followed him to build an impressive city. By the eighteenth century, Mexico City's architecture was renowned, and often compared with the best Europe had to offer. For a period, Mexico City remained by the lakeside. But flooding became a constant problem. After 1629, when several thousand people died in floods, Lake Texcoco and surrounding lakes were drained or filled in. Yet flooding still remained a problem at the turn of the twenty-first century.

Mexico gained its independence from Spain in 1821, after a long war. The republican constitution of 1824 established Mexico City as the nation's capital. Unrest followed for the next several decades, as different factions fought for control of Mexico. In 1847, during the Mexican-American War, U.S. troops captured Mexico City and forced a peace treaty on the country. By the 1850s, Mexico's rulers tried to curb the power of the Catholic Church. The city's convents were destroyed or turned to other uses. Since then, Mexico's government has maintained an uneasy relationship with the Vatican (the seat of the Roman Catholic Church).

Through the turmoil, the only constant was continued growth, with wealth and power growing increasingly more concentrated in Mexico City. Porfirio Díaz, who ruled the nation for more than three decades (1876–1910), developed the city's infrastructure (the basic facilities on which the growth of a community depends, such as roads, schools, transportation, and communication systems), encouraged foreign investment, and laid the groundwork for industrial development. By the early twentieth century, Mexico City was becoming a modern city, with gas and electric lighting, streetcars, and other modern amenities. Yet, Díaz's dictatorial, often cruel, regime concentrated land and wealth in the hands of a few people. 

The majority of the nation languished in poverty. Social injustice led to nationwide revolts, and ultimately the Mexican Revolution (1910–17). The city was not untouched by the revolution. Battles were fought on its streets, and thousands of displaced villagers sought refuge in the city. During the war, Mexico City was held briefly by the famous revolutionaries Francisco "Pancho" Villa and Emiliano Zapata. Yet, Mexico City's national eminence was unaffected by the revolution. The city continued to modernize at a rapid pace. Old palaces and colonial homes were demolished to make way for new roads and modern buildings. By 1924, Avenida Insurgentes, considered today one of the world's longest avenues, was being laid out.

By the late 1920s, the Institutional Revolutionary Party (PRI) was well on its way to becoming the most powerful political force in the nation. From Mexico City, it would rule the nation as a de facto (existing in fact though not by legal establishment) one-party state for the next 70 years. Under the PRI, political power became more centralized in Mexico City, which continued to benefit at the cost of other regions in the nation. By 1930, Mexico City had grown to one million and continued to prosper after World War II (1939–45). But the strains of rapid growth were beginning to show. In 1968, Mexico City hosted the Summer Olympic Games and two years later the Soccer World Cup. Both events were meant to signal the prosperity of a developing nation, but serious problems had been masked by the PRI's authoritarian regime. In 1968, government troops massacred an unknown number of protesting students at a Mexico City housing complex. Mexican historians believe the massacre eventually unraveled the PRI's hold on the nation and led to dramatic political changes by the 1990s.

Under relentless growth, Mexico City had lost its charm by the 1970s, when the government could barely keep up with services. The collapse of oil prices starting in 1982 further curtailed public spending (Mexico is the leading producer of crude oil outside of the Persian Gulf; the Mexican government uses the great oil revenue to finance public spending). Mexico City was choking in the smog and pollution. In 1985, a massive earthquake shook the city, killing at least 7,000 people and destroying dozens of buildings. Villagers from the countryside who continued to pour into the city to escape poverty only compounded the city's problems. With no housing available, they took over lands surrounding the city, creating huge shantytowns that extended for many miles. By the mid-1990s, the city was suffering through a debilitating crime wave that only seemed to increase each day.

In 1997, Cuauhtémoc Cárdenas, a member of the Party of the Democratic Revolution, became the first elected mayor of Mexico City, dealing a major blow to the PRI, which had ruled the city without interruptions since 1928. Cárdenas promised a more democratic government, and his party claimed some victories against crime, pollution, and other major problems. He resigned in 1999 to run for the presidency. Rosario Robles Berlanga, the first woman to hold the mayoral post, promised she would continue to reverse the city's decline.





----------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal

Home of Diego Rivera y Frida Kahlo in Coyoacán, México Distrito Federal, now a museum
Casa de Diego Rivera y Frida Kahlo en Coyoacán, México Distrito Federal, hoy un museo










Home of Diego Rivera y Frida Kahlo in Coyoacán, México Distrito Federal, now a museum
Casa de Diego Rivera y Frida Kahlo en Coyoacán, México Distrito Federal, hoy un museo











Home of Diego Rivera y Frida Kahlo in Coyoacán, México Distrito Federal, now a museum
Casa de Diego Rivera y Frida Kahlo en Coyoacán, México Distrito Federal, hoy un museo











Home of Diego Rivera y Frida Kahlo in Coyoacán, México Distrito Federal, now a museum
Casa de Diego Rivera y Frida Kahlo en Coyoacán, México Distrito Federal, hoy un museo











Home of Diego Rivera y Frida Kahlo in Coyoacán, México Distrito Federal, now a museum
Casa de Diego Rivera y Frida Kahlo en Coyoacán, México Distrito Federal, hoy un museo














----------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal



Modern Building
Edificio Moderno











Latino Americana Tower
Torre Latino Americana











Latino Americana Tower
Torre Latino Americana












Latino Americana Tower
Torre Latino Americana












Latino Americana Tower
Torre Latino Americana












----------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal



Latino Americana Tower
Torre Latino Americana











Latino Americana Tower
Torre Latino Americana











Latino Americana Tower
Torre Latino Americana












Latino Americana Tower
Torre Latino Americana












Latino Americana Tower
Torre Latino Americana












----------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal

Paseo de la Reforma


The Paseo de la Reforma, the principal east-west traffic artery of
Mexico City, extends for a total distance of 15km/9.3mi from Tlatelolco
to the residential district of Las Lomas ("The Hills") on the city's
western boundary. The principal section, however, is the stretch from
the intersection with Avenido Benito Juárez to Chapultepec Park. 

This boulevard is 60 m (200 ft) wide, with six to eight traffic lanes, a
green strip in the middle, busts of famous men (mainly heroes of the
wars of independence, etc.) along the sides and large roundabouts
(glorietas) at the intersections, with monuments or groups of trees. The
patrician houses of the colonial period which once flanked the street
have almost completely disappeared, to be replaced by tall modern blocks
containing offices, hotels, restaurants, cinemas and shops. 

This magnificent avenue was originally laid out during the reign of the
Emperor Maximilian to provide a direct link between his residence in
Chapultepec Castle and the official seat of government on the Zócalo. It
takes its present name from the reforming laws promulgated by
Maximilian's antagonist Benito Juárez in 1861.



----------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal



Latino Americana Tower
Torre Latino Americana











Latino Americana Tower
Torre Latino Americana










Latino Americana Tower
Torre Latino Americana












Latino Americana Tower
Torre Latino Americana












Latino Americana Tower
Torre Latino Americana












----------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal


National Post Office Building
Edificio de Correos Nacionales











National Post Office Building
Edificio de Correos Nacionales










National Post Office Building
Edificio de Correos Nacionales










National Post Office Building
Edificio de Correos Nacionales











National Post Office Building
Edificio de Correos Nacionales













----------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal


Azteca Stadium
Estadio Azteca










Azteca Stadium
Estadio Azteca












Azteca Stadium
Estadio Azteca










Azteca Stadium
Estadio Azteca










Azteca Stadium
Estadio Azteca












----------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal

Azteca Stadium
Estadio Azteca











Azteca Stadium
Estadio Azteca











Azteca Stadium
Estadio Azteca











Azteca Stadium
Estadio Azteca












Azteca Stadium
Estadio Azteca













----------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal


National Post Office Building
Edificio de Correos Nacionales











National Post Office Building
Edificio de Correos Nacionales










National Post Office Building
Edificio de Correos Nacionales










National Post Office Building
Edificio de Correos Nacionales











National Post Office Building
Edificio de Correos Nacionales













----------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Legomaniac

Bringing this here:



Mimifetra said:


> Aquí unas fotos de reforma que tomé hoy, saludos!....
> torre mayor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> torre st regis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> torre mapfre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reforma 412
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> y una foto tomada desde el Angel


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal


National Post Office Building
Edificio de Correos Nacionales











National Post Office Building
Edificio de Correos Nacionales










National Post Office Building
Edificio de Correos Nacionales










National Post Office Building
Edificio de Correos Nacionales











National Post Office Building
Edificio de Correos Nacionales













----------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Thank you ryanhollmans


----------



## Legomaniac

Monterrey-Valle Oriente, Mexico.



















Fuente: cmorlet723 de Instagram.


----------



## Mannesmann

Seeing the photos , I would like to visit Mexico someday, especially the southern states, but I am asking what's the safety for foreigners as I read that Mexico is a troubled country.


----------



## Legomaniac

^^ Mexico is safe as long as you take the obvious precautions you should take in other countries. As long you take it easy and not search for trouble (as many tourist tend to do) you'll be fine. 

Anyways, Mexico city skyline by Lancer. Very recent picture.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal


National Post Office Building
Edificio de Correos Nacionales











National Post Office Building
Edificio de Correos Nacionales










National Post Office Building
Edificio de Correos Nacionales










National Post Office Building
Edificio de Correos Nacionales











National Post Office Building
Edificio de Correos Nacionales













----------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal

National Post Office Building
Edificio de Correos Nacionales


Post Office Palace

Golden jewel of the Historical Centre of Mexico City, the Post Office Palace (Palacio de Correos) is one the most brilliant examples of the eclectic architecture of the the first years of the XXth Century in the city.

The history of this emblematic building began at the end of the XIXth century when Porfirio Diaz, the president of Mexico at that time entrusted the project of a new post office building to the Italian architect Adamo Boari and to the Mexican engineer Gonzalo Garita y Frontera. The new building must have all the advances of that time that allow to maintain an appropriate service to face the fast growing commerce relations of Mexico with the foreign al also to fulfill the national needs of communication.

The architect designed two glass covered courtyards, one for the administration offices, and other for the reception and delivering of packages. For the construction was used a Chicago type laying foundations which consists in a steel beams graticule on wich the upper metallic structure stands. The construction of the building began on September 14th 1902 and it took five years to be completed until its inauguration in 1907.

The architecture of Post Office Palace is characterized by the harmonious and elegant fusion of different styles. Its exterior façade, built with yellow quarry stone, presents gothic, venetian and plateresque elements of wich specially highlights the corner in pan coupe ended up with a beautiful clock and a delicate crenellation that bring us to mind the Dodge’s Palace in Venice.

Another interesting fact about its exterior area are its bronze lamps with dragons and gargoyles inspired in mythological beings that invite us to decipher the personages of a stone fantastic world. At the interior the surprise is even bigger, is the entrance to a kingdom of reflects and golden colors with fine ceiling and metal details, emphasizing particularly the central stairways in the middle of a rich ornamented courtyard.

Inside this building you can visit a small museum dedicated to the evolution of the post service in Mexico and in the world. Also, on weekends, chamber orchestras play in the lobby and in special ocassions the halls of the palace host conferences and events.



----------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal



Latino Americana Tower
Torre Latino Americana











Latino Americana Tower
Torre Latino Americana










Latino Americana Tower
Torre Latino Americana












Latino Americana Tower
Torre Latino Americana












Latino Americana Tower
Torre Latino Americana












----------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal


National Post Office Building
Edificio de Correos Nacionales











National Post Office Building
Edificio de Correos Nacionales










National Post Office Building
Edificio de Correos Nacionales










National Post Office Building
Edificio de Correos Nacionales











National Post Office Building
Edificio de Correos Nacionales













----------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal


National Post Office Building
Edificio de Correos Nacionales











National Post Office Building
Edificio de Correos Nacionales










National Post Office Building
Edificio de Correos Nacionales










National Post Office Building
Edificio de Correos Nacionales











National Post Office Building
Edificio de Correos Nacionales













----------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal


National Post Office Building
Edificio de Correos Nacionales











National Post Office Building
Edificio de Correos Nacionales










National Post Office Building
Edificio de Correos Nacionales








[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

National Post Office Building
Edificio de Correos Nacionales











National Post Office Building
Edificio de Correos Nacionales













----------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal


National Post Office Building
Edificio de Correos Nacionales











National Post Office Building
Edificio de Correos Nacionales










National Post Office Building
Edificio de Correos Nacionales










National Post Office Building
Edificio de Correos Nacionales











National Post Office Building
Edificio de Correos Nacionales













----------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal


National Post Office Building
Edificio de Correos Nacionales











National Post Office Building
Edificio de Correos Nacionales










National Post Office Building
Edificio de Correos Nacionales










National Post Office Building
Edificio de Correos Nacionales











National Post Office Building
Edificio de Correos Nacionales













----------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal


National Post Office Building
Edificio de Correos Nacionales











National Post Office Building
Edificio de Correos Nacionales










National Post Office Building
Edificio de Correos Nacionales










National Post Office Building
Edificio de Correos Nacionales











National Post Office Building
Edificio de Correos Nacionales













----------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal


National Post Office Building
Edificio de Correos Nacionales











National Post Office Building
Edificio de Correos Nacionales










National Post Office Building
Edificio de Correos Nacionales










National Post Office Building
Edificio de Correos Nacionales











National Post Office Building
Edificio de Correos Nacionales













----------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal

Coyoacán, México Distrito Federal
Coyoacán, México Distrito Federal











Coyoacán, México Distrito Federal
Coyoacán, México Distrito Federal










Diego Rivera first home in Coyoacán, México Distrito Federal
Primero morada de Diego de Rivera en , México Distrito Federal










Pedregal de San Angel, in México Distrito Federal
Pedregal de San Angel, en México Distrito Federal










Pedregal de San Angel The ex convent El Carmen , in México Distrito Federal
Pedregal de San Angel El ex convento El Carmen , en México Distrito Federal














---------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal

Pedregal de San Angel The ex convent El Carmen , in México Distrito Federal
Pedregal de San Angel El ex convento El Carmen , en México Distrito Federal










Pedregal de San Angel The ex convent El Carmen , in México Distrito Federal
Pedregal de San Angel El ex convento El Carmen , en México Distrito Federal











Pedregal de San Angel The ex convent El Carmen , in México Distrito Federal
Pedregal de San Angel El ex convento El Carmen , en México Distrito Federal











Pedregal de San Angel The ex convent El Carmen , in México Distrito Federal
Pedregal de San Angel El ex convento El Carmen , en México Distrito Federal











Pedregal de San Angel The ex convent El Carmen , in México Distrito Federal
Pedregal de San Angel El ex convento El Carmen , en México Distrito Federal













---------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal

Pedregal de San Angel The ex convent El Carmen 
Pedregal de San Angel El ex convento El Carmen



The south part of Mexico City is composed by 5 boroughs which are Milpa Alta, Xochimilco, Tlahuac, Tlalpan, and Coyoacan. Many interesting sites are located in this part of the city. Beautiful parks and woods, water gardens, museums, theaters, markets, culture, history, and fun are just some of the examples of the diversity that can be found in this side of the city.

For instance, Tlalpan, the largest borough in Mexico City is where the volcanic mountain peak and National Park Ajusco is located. Besides, the amusement park Six Flags is here too. And an important House of Culture with a theater presents different cultural and artistic shows continuously.
In this part of the city, important educational institutions, both private and public, offer their services. One of them is The National Autonomous University of Mexico, accessible via Insurgentes Avenue.

Covering an area of 122 square km, the Xochimilco borough is the third largest in the city. Xochimilco dates from pre-Hispanic times; this word means cultivated field of flowers. Nowadays, Xochimilco offers a series of canals where tourists can ride boats or "trajineras" to enjoy the beautiful landscape. Musicians and food are also part of these rides that both tourists and locals enjoy a lot.
Another interesting site in Xochimilco is the Cuemanco Canal, which was built in 1968 due to the Olympics that took place in Mexico.
Nearby Xochimilco you can also visit Mixquic, a town famous for its celebrations on November 1st and 2nd regarding the All Saints Day and The Day of the Dead.

In the south of Mexico City is the National Center of Arts, which is the touchstone for various artists such as musicians, graphic artists, performers, and cinematographers. Diverse art related events, usually free of charge, are held in this architecturally attractive space.

Coyoacan is a word which means place of coyotes and is one of the most beautiful boroughs of Mexico City. It is also located in the south, though a little bit to the center. One of its most important streets is named Francisco Sosa. This street has beautiful houses with interesting colonial architecture. Besides, many bookstores, cafes, and clubs are situated here.
Several museums are located in Coyoacan. For example, the Frida Kahlo Museum, once hers ad Diego Rivera´s house, is really worth visiting; the National Museum of Watercolor; the Museum of the Interventions, the Museum of Popular Cultures; and the Museum and grave of Leon Trotsky are in Coyoacan too.

The archaeological zone of Cuicuilco on Insurgentes and Periferico Avenue features a 25-meter pyramid. It was an important pre-Hispanic ceremony center.
Other interesting place is the Coyoacan Market where all kind of handicrafts can be bought. And in this zone a major attraction is the Aztec stadium, which is the only soccer field where two final world-cup matches have been held.

South of the city is the zone named San Angel. It used to be a residential neighborhood for the aristocracy. Within this zone, many historical buildings can be found, like de San Jacinto Church, a sixteenth century baroque building, the Ex-convent of El Carmen, built in year 1615, and the Ex-hacienda of Goicoechea, finished in the nineteenth century with a marvelous chapel and colonial gardens.
The Saturday bazaar is a popular place where people come to buy handicrafts and to see the work of artisans. Besides, Art Museum Carrillo Gil on Revolution Avenue is an interesting museum displaying permanently samples of the work by Rivera, Siqueiros, and Orozco, as well as that of current young creators.




---------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Thank you MilbertDavid


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal

Pedregal de San Angel The ex convent El Carmen , in México Distrito Federal
Pedregal de San Angel El ex convento El Carmen , en México Distrito Federal










Pedregal de San Angel The ex convent El Carmen , in México Distrito Federal
Pedregal de San Angel El ex convento El Carmen , en México Distrito Federal











Pedregal de San Angel The ex convent El Carmen , in México Distrito Federal
Pedregal de San Angel El ex convento El Carmen , en México Distrito Federal











Pedregal de San Angel The ex convent El Carmen , in México Distrito Federal
Pedregal de San Angel El ex convento El Carmen , en México Distrito Federal











Pedregal de San Angel in México Distrito Federal
Pedregal de San Angel en México Distrito Federal













---------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal

Pedregal de San Angel 

Ruta de la Amistad, or Road of Friendship 

A few months ago I visited the “Ruta de la Amistad” in Mexico City, and fell in love with this collection of monumental sculptures which were commissioned for the 1968 Olympics to symbolize world brotherhood and friendship, as its name “Road of Friendship” implies. The 22 sculptures represent 17 different countries and were built by 19 artists, some well-known such as Calder, and some by young unknowns like Grzegorz (Gregorio) Kowalski, a 22-year-old sculptor from Poland who was invited by mistake, when the Mexican organizers confused him for another more famous sculptor of the same last name.

They were installed along the southern edge of the city, on the volcanic stone fields formed 1,600 years ago by the eruptions of mount Xitle (“navel” in Nahuatl). This area, also known as “El Pedregal de San Angel,” is where Luis Barragán, the famous Mexican architect designed his most famous development in the 1940s. The 14-kilometer-long sculptural corridor is the longest, and contains the largest Calder work in the world: the 24-meter-tall “Sol Rojo.” The Red Sun stabile is located in front of Azteca Stadium, placed at the center of a psychedelic blue and white field of concentric circles, which is now obscured by street vendors and thousands of soccer fans coming to the games. Another of these fantastic creations, the “Disco Solar” by Jacques Moeschal from Belgium, representing a Maya “sun” symbol, was erected on top of the hardened lava flow that covered a 2,000-year-old pyramid built by the Cuicuilco culture. This layering of building and destruction evokes the building of Colonial Mexico City over the ruins of Tenochtitlan, the Aztec city of Montezuma.

The sculptures symbolized a time of optimism and struggle toward racial integration and democracy, a message clearly represented by the sculpture of Angela Gurria of Mexico, who built two equal white and black elements standing together, and by the sculpture of Gonzalo Fonseca from Uruguay, who represented the oppression of dictatorship in reinforced concrete.

After years of urban sprawl and lack of maintenance, the sculptures have retained their modernity, but suffered physical deterioration and lost much of their original rural context. Most were swallowed by public roads and bridges, or were subject to vandalism and abuse such as the piece by Clement Meadmore of Australia, which was illegally appropriated by a private school that built an enclosure around it, and blatantly used its shape as its logo.

In 1994, a small group of citizens formed a “patronato,” or trust, for the protection of the “Ruta de la Amistad,” and through sheer determination and the support of private and public funding were able to restore 17 of the threatened sculptures. However, the cultural route as a whole is threatened by a complete lack of legal protection and, most recently, by the construction of an elevated toll highway, which will seal the doom of many of the pieces unless they are relocated to a friendlier environment.

The “Ruta de la Amistad” was included in the 2012 World Monuments Watch in the hopes of raising international awareness towards the plight of this important collection, and to obtain public support for the designation of the site as a national landmark. The proposed plan includes relocating the 10 most threatened sculptures to two large parks contained within the highway ramp system, the recovery of their lost volcanic landscape and native species, and the development of an urban agriculture project on empty public lands to feed the city poor, an ambitious socially and ecologically minded project, quite in keeping with the original spirit of the 1968 Olympics.


---------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal

Pedregal de San Angel in México Distrito Federal
Pedregal de San Angel en México Distrito Federal










Pedregal de San Angel in México Distrito Federal
Pedregal de San Angel en México Distrito Federal











Pedregal de San Angel in México Distrito Federal
Pedregal de San Angel en México Distrito Federal











Pedregal de San Angel in México Distrito Federal
Pedregal de San Angel en México Distrito Federal











Pedregal de San Angel in México Distrito Federal
Pedregal de San Angel en México Distrito Federal













---------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal

Pedregal de San Angel in México Distrito Federal
Pedregal de San Angel en México Distrito Federal










Pedregal de San Angel in México Distrito Federal
Pedregal de San Angel en México Distrito Federal











Pedregal de San Angel in México Distrito Federal
Pedregal de San Angel en México Distrito Federal











Pedregal de San Angel in México Distrito Federal
Pedregal de San Angel en México Distrito Federal











Pedregal de San Angel in México Distrito Federal
Pedregal de San Angel en México Distrito Federal













---------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal

Pedregal de San Angel in México Distrito Federal
Pedregal de San Angel en México Distrito Federal










Pedregal de San Angel in México Distrito Federal
Pedregal de San Angel en México Distrito Federal











Pedregal de San Angel in México Distrito Federal
Pedregal de San Angel en México Distrito Federal











Pedregal de San Angel in México Distrito Federal
Pedregal de San Angel en México Distrito Federal










Pedregal de San Angel in México Distrito Federal
Pedregal de San Angel en México Distrito Federal













---------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal

Pedregal de San Angel in México Distrito Federal
Pedregal de San Angel en México Distrito Federal










Pedregal de San Angel in México Distrito Federal
Pedregal de San Angel en México Distrito Federal











Pedregal de San Angel in México Distrito Federal
Pedregal de San Angel en México Distrito Federal











Pedregal de San Angel in México Distrito Federal
Pedregal de San Angel en México Distrito Federal










Pedregal de San Angel in México Distrito Federal
Pedregal de San Angel en México Distrito Federal













---------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal

Pedregal de San Angel in México Distrito Federal
Pedregal de San Angel en México Distrito Federal










Pedregal de San Angel in México Distrito Federal
Pedregal de San Angel en México Distrito Federal











Pedregal de San Angel in México Distrito Federal
Pedregal de San Angel en México Distrito Federal











Pedregal de San Angel in México Distrito Federal
Pedregal de San Angel en México Distrito Federal










Pedregal de San Angel in México Distrito Federal
Pedregal de San Angel en México Distrito Federal













---------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal

The area near what is currently el Pedregal, called Cuicuilco, was inhabited since ca. 1700 BC. Around 300 BC this area contained what was probably the biggest city in the Valley of Mexico at the time. Its importance started to decay around the 100 BC and was completely empty by 400 AD.

For centuries the area was a wilderness, the Aztecs would condemn people to banishment by sending them there to be bitten by the rattle snakes that lived there.

In the mid-1940s Luis Barragan began a project to urbanise the area and protect its ecosystem. Barragán had the idea of developing El Pedregal promoting the harmony between architecture and landscape. The first structures built on the site were the Plaza de las Fuentes, or Plaza of the Fountains, the Lote Muestra, or demonstration gardens and demonstration houses by Barragán and Max Cetto.

El Pedregal's original main entrance, the Plaza de las Fuentes, was completed by the second half of 1949, it stood at the intersection of Fuentes avenue and San Jerónimo. The only remaining element of the plaza is the concrete Animal del Pedregal a sculpture by Mathias Goeritz, inspired by a prehistoric animal figure etched into the rocks of El Pedregal
The Lote muestra, was located on the north side of Cascada Street, between Agua street and Fuentes avenue, just south of the Plaza de las Fuentes. Though designed for public inspection, the gardens here were planned as models for the development of private space. Along with the Demonstration houses, these gardens were intended to entice prospective buyers and demonstrate the Pedregal's potential as a site for garden-homes. They were to illustrate Barragán's idea of correct building, promoting the sort of harmony between architecture and landscape that Barragán desired. Occupying about 7.4 acres (30,000 m2), the Lote Muestra were enclosed by volcanic-stone walls and iron fences and entered through metal or rough-hewn wood gates.

During summer evenings in the 1950s, classic Spanish plays, produced by Barragán and the painter and sculptor Juan Soriano, were performed here for the general public.

For sculptural effect, rocks and vegetation were left largely in place, crevices between the lava formations were cleared as paths, and at several points, rough-cut stairways passed between rock terraces. These stairways led to pools or fountains of various configurations, or to small patches of flat ground, where loam was brought in and lawns planted. The smooth surfaces of the lawns and pools provided contrast to the jagged rocks, while fountains lent kinetic and aural elements to the mix.

Although some of the original modernist residences still remain a lot of the original architecture has been substituted by more ostentatious structures. Because the original houses were built in large plots, some have been converted to horizontal condominiums or now house schools.

The Plaza de las Fuentes has been almost completely destroyed and large new office buildings now crowd it on either side, it is no longer the main entrance but just an exit street from El Pedregal. At some point after 1953, the lote muestra was divided and sold to accommodate private residences. Though the grounds of these may still contain portions of Barragán's design, all are now closed to the public.








---------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal

Pedregal de San Angel in México Distrito Federal
Pedregal de San Angel en México Distrito Federal










Pedregal de San Angel in México Distrito Federal
Pedregal de San Angel en México Distrito Federal











Pedregal de San Angel in México Distrito Federal
Pedregal de San Angel en México Distrito Federal











Pedregal de San Angel in México Distrito Federal
Pedregal de San Angel en México Distrito Federal










Pedregal de San Angel Monument to Obregón, in México Distrito Federal
Pedregal de San Angel Monumento a Obregón, en México Distrito Federal












---------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal

Pedregal de San Angel in México Distrito Federal
Pedregal de San Angel en México Distrito Federal










Xochimilco Floating Gardens
Jardines Flotantes de Xochimilco










Xochimilco Floating Gardens
Jardines Flotantes de Xochimilco











Xochimilco Floating Gardens
Jardines Flotantes de Xochimilco










Xochimilco Floating Gardens
Jardines Flotantes de Xochimilco













---------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal

Xochimilco Floating Gardens
Jardines Flotantes de Xochimilco










Xochimilco Floating Gardens
Jardines Flotantes de Xochimilco










Xochimilco Floating Gardens
Jardines Flotantes de Xochimilco











Xochimilco Floating Gardens
Jardines Flotantes de Xochimilco










Xochimilco Floating Gardens
Jardines Flotantes de Xochimilco













---------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal

Xochimilco Floating Gardens
Jardines Flotantes de Xochimilco










Xochimilco Floating Gardens
Jardines Flotantes de Xochimilco










Xochimilco Floating Gardens
Jardines Flotantes de Xochimilco











Xochimilco Floating Gardens
Jardines Flotantes de Xochimilco










Xochimilco Floating Gardens
Jardines Flotantes de Xochimilco













---------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal

Xochimilco Floating Gardens
Jardines Flotantes de Xochimilco










Xochimilco Floating Gardens
Jardines Flotantes de Xochimilco










Xochimilco Floating Gardens
Jardines Flotantes de Xochimilco











Xochimilco Floating Gardens
Jardines Flotantes de Xochimilco










Xochimilco Floating Gardens
Jardines Flotantes de Xochimilco













---------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal

Xochimilco Floating Gardens
Jardines Flotantes de Xochimilco











Xochimilco Floating Gardens
Jardines Flotantes de Xochimilco










Xochimilco Floating Gardens
Jardines Flotantes de Xochimilco











Xochimilco Floating Gardens
Jardines Flotantes de Xochimilco










Xochimilco Floating Gardens
Jardines Flotantes de Xochimilco













---------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal

Xochimilco Floating Gardens
Jardines Flotantes de Xochimilco










Xochimilco Floating Gardens
Jardines Flotantes de Xochimilco










Xochimilco Floating Gardens
Jardines Flotantes de Xochimilco











Xochimilco Floating Gardens
Jardines Flotantes de Xochimilco










Xochimilco Floating Gardens
Jardines Flotantes de Xochimilco













---------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal

Xochimilco Floating Gardens
Jardines Flotantes de Xochimilco










Xochimilco Floating Gardens
Jardines Flotantes de Xochimilco










Xochimilco Floating Gardens
Jardines Flotantes de Xochimilco










Xochimilco Floating Gardens
Jardines Flotantes de Xochimilco










Xochimilco Floating Gardens
Jardines Flotantes de Xochimilco












---------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal

Skyrisers 
Rascacielos










Skyrisers 
Rascacielos











Skyrisers 
Rascacielos










Skyrisers 
Rascacielos










Skyrisers 
Rascacielos











---------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal

The once great floating gardens of Mexico City, which filled the bellies of the Aztecs, are dying of serious neglect.

On this point, everyone sadly agrees.

The ancient plots and their life-giving canals are weedy and abandoned, overrun by cattle, invaded by exotic fish, sucked dry by urban sprawl — and a dozen agencies of government have failed to save one of the wonders of the world.

A few farmers continue to till their little corners of Eden. They grow marigolds for El Dia de los Muertos, the Day of the Dead.

“Which is appropriate,” said Luis Zambrano, a biologist at the National Autonomous University of Mexico, who is trying to save the indigenous life of Xochimilco, “since the place is dying.”

The gardens have been sick for a long time, ever since the Spanish conquistador Hernan Cortes arrived in 1519 and began draining the lakes.

The problem is that they are now dying quickly, and there are worrying signs that the ecosystem is crashing.

Asked whether the place can survive, a respected historian of Xochimilco, Gloria Valek, answered, “I would like to think so, but it might be impossible.”

The canals that once fed 50 square miles of gardens are overwhelmed by foreign fish, African tilapia or Asian carp, thriving in the dirty waters. The fish are loaded with heavy metals, fed by wastewater treatment facilities — the lake’s only water source, now that the 2,500 artesian springs have dried up, trying to slake the thirst of the megacity. Maybe half the original wetlands used by the Aztec vassals here remain, much of them degraded. But the land could bounce back.

Fisherman Roberto Altamirano has been working to save Xochimilco (pronounced so-chi-MIL-co), which is a U.N. World Heritage Site. For two years, he has been netting exotic species from the canals. “We have removed 650 tons of fish,” he said, “which is a lot of fish.”

But people don’t want to buy the tilapia and carp the fishermen net when they learn they come from Xochimilco, which has a bad reputation because of the pollution.

In one of the experimental reserves, the farmers had to stop using the tilapia as fertilizer — because they were too toxic.

The Valley of Mexico is a bowl surrounded by mountains and volcanoes. The Aztecs built their empire in the middle of a series of interconnected lakes. Their capital of palaces and pyramids, Tenochtitlan, reached by causeways, was an amazing sight to the conquistadors, who said it was more impressive than any city in Europe.

For a thousand years, farmers staked out small rectangular plots in the shallow lakes around the Aztec capital. They built their artificial islands of wattle and willow and filled the gardens, called chinampas, with fertile muck.

The farms were irrigated by an immense grid of miles of shallow canals, just wide enough for a canoe. The gardens produced a bounty: five or six crops a year, an abundance of chiles, greens, cactus and herbs. The canals were exploited for crayfish, frogs, fowl, fish.

It was an ingenious system, and what is amazing is that a visitor can see a glimpse of the old ways even today.

Bird watchers still come to look at the white pelicans, in one of the last big green spaces in a metropolis of 22 million. There are bicycle paths and an underwhelming ecological center. The area continues to shrink.

The gardens and canals were filled with rubble from the 1985 Mexico City earthquake; the wetlands were cut in half by a perimeter highway; after the springs dried up, wastewater was rerouted from the sewage treatment plants.

On the weekends, the canals are packed with hundreds of gondoliers poling their brightly painted launches through Mexico City’s version of Venice. The boats are packed with revelers, drinking beer and eating tacos, as barges filled with mariachi bands pull beside them and sing for $8 a song.

But beneath the surface of the water, scientists fear that the rare and endangered axolotl (pronounced ACK-suh-LAH-tuhl), a foot-long salamander that can regenerate its lost limbs, is nearly gone from the wild.

“We are very sad,” the biologist Zambrano said. “In 1998, we surveyed 6,000 axolotl per square kilometer. In 2008, there were 100 per square kilometer.”

They haven’t been able to find one in months.

The remarkable salamanders were once so abundant that locals remember them well. “There were axolotls everywhere 20 years ago,” farmer Anastacio Santana said. “We used to eat them, wrapped in corn husks, cooked with onion and epazote herbs.”

“Some studies suggest they will be extinct in the wild in 10 years,” Zambrano said.

The university scientists have erected several refuges for the salamanders — small stretches of canal that they empty of exotic fish and cover with netting to keep the birds away.

“This is it,” said Zambrano, pointing to one small ditch where they have placed 20 axolotl raised in the laboratories. “It is not much. But it is a start.”

Martha Teresa Delgado, the environmental secretary for the Mexico City government, said that the solutions for saving Xochimilco are well known, but that funding has been elusive and that there are too many agencies with too little responsibility, all making promises and passing the blame. She said there is a proposal to create a kind of czar to coordinate recovery efforts.

“Things have been bad for a long time. But now we fear that the destruction is accelerating, that within our lifetimes this very special place will no longer exist,” Zambrano said. “It will just be a few dirty canals for the tourists and will mean nothing.”






---------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Linguine

nice updates....


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Thank you


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal


Skyrisers
Rascacielos











Skyrisers
Rascacielos











Skyrisers
Rascacielos











Skyrisers
Rascacielos











Skyrisers
Rascacielos














---------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal


Xochimilco Floating Gardens
Jardines Flotantes de Xochimilco











Xochimilco Floating Gardens
Jardines Flotantes de Xochimilco











Xochimilco Floating Gardens
Jardines Flotantes de Xochimilco












Xochimilco Floating Gardens
Jardines Flotantes de Xochimilco











Xochimilco Floating Gardens
Jardines Flotantes de Xochimilco












---------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal



Historical Center



The Historical Center is the oldest part of Mexico City and it’s also the area that contains some of the most appreciated cultural treasures of the country. The Center, as the inhabitants of the city call it, is an area of streets which invites us to travel to the past and remember its times of splendor, times in which viceroys and high-ranking officials traveled upon horse-drawn carriages, whilst merchants, friars and nuns, craftsmen and other characters walked through the famous and beautiful streets of the “City of Palaces”.

In the Historical Center of Mexico City you can find true architectural treasures like the Metropolitan Cathedral; built over three centuries, it comprises different styles of the viceroyship. Just a few steps away from the Cathedral, you can find the National Palace, seat of the Mexican Executive Power, and the City Hall, both of them in front of the city’s Zócalo (public square) or Square of the Constitution (second largest in the world after Moscow’s Red Square).

Walking towards the area of the Alameda Central, on the street 5 de mayo, we find ourselves surrounded by outstanding examples of porfirian eclectic architecture. Not far from there, on Tacuba Street, we can find some of the city’s traditional places, like the Tacuba Café, a pleasant restaurant; decorated in excellent Mexican style with Talavera mosaic and where they serve exquisite traditional Mexican dishes. Tolsá Plaza is found on the same street, it’s a place of great architectural harmony; it holds buildings like the National Museum of Art, one of the most beautiful buildings in the Historical Center, and also the Mining Palace, of austere Neoclasic sobriety which houses the Mining Palace Book Fair, one of the most concurred of the city. Almost in front of Tolsá Plaza, to one side of the Mining Palace, there stands the beautiful Mail Palace (or Post Office Palace), a building of refined style inspired in Venetian architecture.

Right in front of the Mail Palace, on the other side of Eje Central Avenue, we can find the wonderful Palace of Fine Arts, one of the most beautiful concert halls in the world; decorated with impressive Art Nouveau style sculptures on the exterior, which contrast with the sober elegance of its Art Deco interior, decorated with prehispanic and geometric motifs. It’s in the front of this Palace, from where we can appreciate another of the city’s most symbolic buildings, the Latinamerican Tower, the first skyscraper in the city and, in its time, the highest construction in Latinamerica; which houses in its peak a viewpoint, a lookout from which, in clear days, we can get beautiful views of the entire city.

The Historical Center of Mexico City is such an amazing place that we could never finish mentioning all of its great features and legends; same of which have come to be part of a national legacy, which has led the UNESCO to declare it “Cultural Heritage of the World”. An intense campaign of restoration has been undertaken over the last few years to regenerate the zone, giving it back the splendor and dynamism that characterized it in earlier times.






---------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal

Skyrisers
Rascacielos










Skyrisers
Rascacielos











Skyrisers
Rascacielos










Skyrisers
Rascacielos










Skyrisers
Rascacielos











---------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal


Xochimilco Floating Gardens
Jardines Flotantes de Xochimilco











Xochimilco Floating Gardens
Jardines Flotantes de Xochimilco










Xochimilco Floating Gardens
Jardines Flotantes de Xochimilco











Xochimilco Floating Gardens
Jardines Flotantes de Xochimilco










Xochimilco Floating Gardens
Jardines Flotantes de Xochimilco













---------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal

Pedregal de San Angel in México Distrito Federal
Pedregal de San Angel en México Distrito Federal










Pedregal de San Angel in México Distrito Federal
Pedregal de San Angel en México Distrito Federal











Pedregal de San Angel in México Distrito Federal
Pedregal de San Angel en México Distrito Federal











Pedregal de San Angel in México Distrito Federal
Pedregal de San Angel en México Distrito Federal










Pedregal de San Angel in México Distrito Federal
Pedregal de San Angel en México Distrito Federal













---------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal

Skyrisers
Rascacielos










Skyrisers
Rascacielos











Skyrisers
Rascacielos










Skyrisers
Rascacielos










Skyrisers
Rascacielos











---------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal

Fountain of Diana the Huntress

e Fountain of Diana the Huntress, one of the most representative sculptural works of Mexican art, has an interesting history; it reflects political, social and cultural changes in Mexico City, a city that has adopted it as one of its most precious urban symbols.

The sculpture of Diana the Huntress, whose real name is “The Northern Star Shooter”, begins its history in 1942, when the president of Mexico Manuel Ávila Camacho, through the Federal District regent Javier Rojo Gómez, started a program to beautify the city; this program included the creation of several monumental fountains that would be placed on roundabouts or important street corners. Among the ones that still remain, there is one in Plaza California in the Del Valle district and another, the Petrol Fountain, in Lomas de Chapultepec. The architect Vicente Mendiola and the sculptor Juan Olaguíbel were commissioned to build one of these fountains for a roundabout that was located in Reforma Avenue, near the entrance to Chapultepec. The theme that was selected was Diana, the roman goddess of hunting, but in this fountain, this goddess, instead of hunting beasts in the forests with her bow, would now hunt the stars of the northern skies, hence the name of the sculpture. As a model for the sculpture, Helvia Martínez Verdayes was selected, a 16 year old girl that worked in the afternoons as a secretary in the offices of PEMEX. The sculpture was made from April to September of 1942, month in which it was finally cast in bronze. During all this time, Helvia Martínez Verdayes posed nude for the sculptor without receiving other payment than the vanity of seeing her body immortalized in one of the most beautiful avenues in the city.

The Fountain of the Northern Star Shooter, was inaugurated on October 10th 1942 and from that moment gained the public’s affection, who started to call her “Diana the Huntress”, but in that time it also received criticism from the most ultraconservative sectors in Mexican society, being the “Decency League” which a year later, after a series of protesting acts that included putting fabric underwear on the sculpture, accomplished their goal by forcing Juan Olaguíbel to put bronze underpants on his work. Nevertheless, anticipating more liberal times, the artist fixed it by only welding three points, in hopes of being able to remove them later.

With the passing years the mentality of Mexican society started to evolve and, taking advantage of the Mexico ’68 Olympic Games’ celebrations, the regent Alfonso Corona del Rosal, in response to a petition by Juan Olaguíbel, decided to remove the bronze underpants from the sculpture, nevertheless the statue suffered some damage. It was decided a new sculpture would be cast to take the original’s place, while the damaged one was sold to the regent by Olaguíbel so it wouldn’t be destroyed; the regent then donated the piece to Ixmiquilpan, his native town, where it has remained since 1970.

In 1974, because of the work being done in the Circuito Interior, the Fountain of Diana the Huntress was moved to its original location in Ariel Park, to one side of the place where the Torre Mayor stands today. In this place it remained practically hidden for 18 years, until in 1987 a group of artists and intellectuals demanded the re-location of Diana the Huntress to the roundabout that forms on the crossing of Paseo de la Reforma and Sevilla Street. This petition was backed by the citizens, and they all managed to convince the government to re-locate it on August 5th 1992 to its inaugural roundabout where it remains to this day.

This is how the history of this sculpture has developed, a monument to women, a monument to the beauty of the human body, a monument to freedom. 


---------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal

Pedregal de San Angel in México Distrito Federal
Pedregal de San Angel en México Distrito Federal










Pedregal de San Angel in México Distrito Federal
Pedregal de San Angel en México Distrito Federal











Pedregal de San Angel in México Distrito Federal
Pedregal de San Angel en México Distrito Federal











Pedregal de San Angel in México Distrito Federal
Pedregal de San Angel en México Distrito Federal











Pedregal de San Angel in México Distrito Federal
Pedregal de San Angel en México Distrito Federal













---------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal

Skyrisers
Rascacielos










Skyrisers
Rascacielos











Skyrisers
Rascacielos










Skyrisers
Rascacielos










Skyrisers
Rascacielos











---------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal

Skyrisers
Rascacielos










Skyrisers
Rascacielos











Skyrisers
Rascacielos










Skyrisers
Rascacielos










Skyrisers
Rascacielos











---------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## MyGeorge

nice images.....Mexico city's modern crapers keep on multiplying.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Thank you MyGeorge


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal


Xochimilco Floating Gardens
Jardines Flotantes de Xochimilco











Xochimilco Floating Gardens
Jardines Flotantes de Xochimilco










Xochimilco Floating Gardens
Jardines Flotantes de Xochimilco











Xochimilco Floating Gardens
Jardines Flotantes de Xochimilco










Xochimilco Floating Gardens
Jardines Flotantes de Xochimilco













---------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal

Los Niños Héroes
Mexico has known many heroes through her long and eventful history. Perhaps none have captured the imagination and stirred the hearts to the degree that Los Niños Héroes (Heroic Children) have. In 1847, six brave young men fought valiantly for their country during the Mexican-American War. Tragically, they died defending her honor.

Ranging in age from just 13 to 19 years of age, these military cadets are remembered today with reverence and national pride. A great monument erected in their honor, Los Niños Héroes Monument, stands proudly at the entrance to Chapultepec Park in Mexico City. This historical memorial is visited by thousands of Mexican citizens and foreign travelers each year.

Los Ninos Heroes, Chapultepec

Los Niños Héroes

The Mexican-American War was in its final chapters when the Battle of Chapultepec took place. The date was September 13, 1847 and American forces were quickly advancing on Chapultepec Castle. General Antonio Lopez de Santa Anna, who was in charge of forces in Mexico City, recognized the strategic advantage that Chapultepec Hill held. Geographically, its value was enormous as it position protected Mexico City on its west side from invaders.

Unfortunately, there were not enough resources available for its defense. Rising some 200 feet above the surrounding landscape, the site was naturally fortified. However, American forces greatly outnumbered their Mexican counterparts, both in manpower and gunpowder. Many prominent Americans, including Abraham Lincoln and John Quincy Adams considered the war unjust and questioned the rationale for the invasion.

In the years preceding the war, Chapultepec Castle had been utilized as Mexico's military training academy. As a result, when the war broke out, there were dozens of teenage cadets in attendance. General Nicolás Bravo commanded the forces stationed at Chapultepec Hill and when it became apparent that the American forces were triumphing, he ordered his men, including the cadets, to retreat to safety.

Six young men, however, refused to relinquish their posts and bravely met the superior forces of the Americans. Their names were Juan de la Barrera, Juan Escutia, Francisco Márquez, Agustín Melgar, Fernando Montes de Oca and Vicente Suárez. They died that September day, defending their country. Their sacrifice has been forever etched into Mexico's history.

Monumento a los Ninos Heroes, Monument Mexico City

Monument to Los Niños Heroes in Chapultepec Park - postcard from 1940's

The names of the six military cadets live on in Mexico today. Streets have been named after them, as have schools and public squares. Their faces have appeared on Mexican currency and even Mexico City's public transportation (Metro Niños Héroes) has been named in their honor.

One of the cadets, Juan Escutia, is believed to have wrapped himself in the Mexican flag before jumping to his death. A great mural of this scene can be seen today at Chapultepec Castle. One thing is certain, all these young men died defending their country's honor. The great monument of Los Niños Héroes is a tribute to their memory and sacrifice.

President Harry S. Truman visited the Los Ninos Heroes monument in 1947, just months prior to the 100th anniversary of the Battle of Chapultepec. A moment of reverential silence was observed by the President as a sign of respect for the young cadets. When Truman was asked by reporters why he stopped to see the monument, his reply was Brave men don't belong to any one country. I respect bravery wherever I see it.






---------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal


Xochimilco Floating Gardens
Jardines Flotantes de Xochimilco











Xochimilco Floating Gardens
Jardines Flotantes de Xochimilco










Xochimilco Floating Gardens
Jardines Flotantes de Xochimilco











Xochimilco Floating Gardens
Jardines Flotantes de Xochimilco










Xochimilco Floating Gardens
Jardines Flotantes de Xochimilco













---------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ I understand what you're saying now. I mean, I can list the things I love about the Bay Area, but it takes a long time to list them. What I would really love to see in Mexico City: the Cathedral of the Our Lady of Guadalupe and the Zocalo, as well as the city's Metro network.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The three things you mention are all in the same area of downtown México City. As a matter of fact I have been to San Francisco many times, in my visit the United States I uploaded many pictures of the bay city. I even went to some baseball games in the old Candlestick Baseball Park, and the building where Rodeos used to be held.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal

Tlalpan in México Distrito Federal
Tlalpan en México Distrito Federal










Tlalpan in México Distrito Federal
Tlalpan en México Distrito Federal










Tlalpan in México Distrito Federal
Tlalpan en México Distrito Federal










Tlalpan in México Distrito Federal
Tlalpan en México Distrito Federal










Tlalpan in México Distrito Federal
Tlalpan en México Distrito Federal











---------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## miketpa

It was way back in 2000 but I went to Mexico City for a week on vacation and it was an extremely interesting place to visit and was nothing like what I expected. We almost wound up cancelling a few weeks out because of reading issues with crime and kidnappings but decided to go anyway and am glad we did. It was amazing to be in such a bustling city (one of the things I really liked about it) but have so much history in tact. We took the subway most places (it was 15 cents for a ticket!) and didn't have any problems with anything. A lot around the Zocalo has an almost European feel, but each area seemed to be very different from the last one. It looks like it has grown "up" a lot in the last decade and I would be interested to go back.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ Your Tlalpan pics look really wonderful, especially with the lady wearing very colorful clothing! I also love the Metro pic myself (given that I love public transit), and your night shot looks pretty fantastic! It makes me want to visit the place when I travel to Mexico City... :applause:


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal


Chapultepec Castle
Castillo de Chapultepec 










Chapultepec Castle
Castillo de Chapultepec 












Chapultepec Castle
Castillo de Chapultepec 












Chapultepec Castle
Castillo de Chapultepec 










Chapultepec Castle
Castillo de Chapultepec 











---------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal


Chapultepec Castle
Castillo de Chapultepec 










Chapultepec Castle
Castillo de Chapultepec 











Chapultepec Castle
Castillo de Chapultepec 











Chapultepec Castle
Castillo de Chapultepec 










Chapultepec Castle
Castillo de Chapultepec 












---------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Dang, I didn't know there is an actual castle in Mexico City! Looks really wonderful and grand, though, as expected for a place for royalty. I especially love the outdoor gardens and the statues and statuettes around the massive structure. It made me think: was that built during the Spanish era, or was it during the conquest of Napoleon that it was built? It seems like my thoughts about castles being only associated with Europe has been broken with Chapultepec Castle in Mexico City... kay:


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Chapultepec Castle History

From its location at the top of Chapultepec Hill, Chapultepec Castle is the eternal witness of Mexico’s history; as it has watched armies, presidents and emperors, who have left a permanent mark on the nation, walk among its walls and gardens.

Chapultepec has always been a crucial place for Mexican history; since pre-Columbian times some sanctuaries existed there and it was a place of rest for the Aztec emperors. This place was thought to have magical importance by the Aztec people, as they considered there were two entrances to the underworld: one in the city of Mitla in Oaxaca, and the other in a cavern in Chapultepec Hill, which today is a bit hidden but it’s still visible on the southern side of the hill. Also, the springs of the area supplied the populous city with water during this time, and later, in times of the Viceroyship.

At the end of the 18th Century, in 1780 to be exact, the Viceroy Matías Gálvez started the construction of a residence at the top of Chapultepec Hill that would later become a Military School. During the American invasion of 1847, it was one of the last bastions that resisted in Mexico City. Later, in the 1860’s, the emperor Maximilian of Hapsburg arranged this site as his residence because he was captivated by the beautiful views of the Valley of Mexico that could be appreciated from that place; he beautified the castle by adding gardens and sophisticated interior decoration and communicated Chapultepec Castle with the Historical Centre by creating a Parisian style boulevard, which is now the renowned Reforma Avenue With the passing years the Castle became the home of all of Mexico’s presidents until, in 1940, Lázaro Cárdenas donated it to the nation so it could become the National History Museum.

Apart from having priceless historical objects, this magnificent building also allows us to learn how presidents and emperors used to live, as well as granting us a beautiful view, considered by many the best in the whole city


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal


Chapultepec Castle
Castillo de Chapultepec










Chapultepec Castle
Castillo de Chapultepec











Chapultepec Castle
Castillo de Chapultepec











Chapultepec Castle
Castillo de Chapultepec










Chapultepec Castle
Castillo de Chapultepec












---------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ Splendid history indeed. And wow, is that another lake or waterway I see next to the castle? Those boats really remind me of the boats I see in the Philippines... Not only used for tourist excursions, but also for fishing. I never knew that Mexico City has a lot of greener pastures than just the smog-choked city I see on television. Definitely a place worth checking out and visiting for me. Great images again!


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

That is a lake, it is called Chapultepec Lake. The castle and the lake as well as the greenhouse, zoo, and National Museum of Anthropology are located in the Chapultepec Forest. You be surprised what you see in México City, you find relics and buildings of three cultures, Aztec, Colonial and Modern.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ Ah ok. That would be something I'll look forward seeing when I visit Mexico City in the future. Question: is a side trip to Puebla or Guadalajara possible as a day trip, or are those better off as like separate stays?


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

No, for Puebla you need 2 to 3 days, Guadalajara you need at least 4 days. All depends whether you fly or drive.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal

Cathedral
Catedral










Cathedral
Catedral










Cathedral
Catedral










Cathedral
Catedral










Cathedral
Catedral











--------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal

Skyrisers
Rascacielos










Skyrisers
Rascacielos











Skyrisers
Rascacielos










Skyrisers
Rascacielos










Skyrisers
Rascacielos










---------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal

Skyrisers
Rascacielos










Skyrisers
Rascacielos











Skyrisers
Rascacielos










Skyrisers
Rascacielos










Skyrisers
Rascacielos












---------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal


Skyrisers
Rascacielos










Skyrisers
Rascacielos











Skyrisers
Rascacielos










Skyrisers
Rascacielos










Skyrisers
Rascacielos













--------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal

Skyrisers
Rascacielos










Skyrisers
Rascacielos











Skyrisers
Rascacielos










Skyrisers
Rascacielos










Skyrisers
Rascacielos










---------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ Fantastic skyscraper shots, especially the night shot and the statues and statuettes along Avenida de la Reforma. What I'm more impressed is the Cathedral: it is humongous that no doubt that it is the focal point of the Guadalupe festivities every 12 December. I truly love both it's exquisite interior as much as its grand exterior... It makes me think that it has two churches in one! I especially am astounded with the "cactus"-designed building (with multiple circles) right after your park pic... What buildings are those? And it seems like helipads are a popular attraction with many of Mexico City's tall skyscrapers.

Well done!


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Most are office buildings, and some are hotels, or government buildings.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal

Skyrisers
Rascacielos










Skyrisers
Rascacielos











Skyrisers
Rascacielos










Skyrisers
Rascacielos










Skyrisers
Rascacielos












---------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal

Skyrisers
Rascacielos










Skyrisers
Rascacielos











Skyrisers
Rascacielos










Skyrisers
Rascacielos









Skyrisers
Rascacielos












---------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal

Skyrisers
Rascacielos










Skyrisers
Rascacielos











Skyrisers
Rascacielos










Skyrisers
Rascacielos










Skyrisers
Rascacielos












---------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal

National Museum of Anthropology
Museo Nacional de Antropologia











National Museum of Anthropology
Museo Nacional de Antropologia











National Museum of Anthropology
Museo Nacional de Antropologia











National Museum of Anthropology
Museo Nacional de Antropologia











National Museum of Anthropology
Museo Nacional de Antropologia












---------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal

Skyrisers
Rascacielos










Skyrisers
Rascacielos











Skyrisers
Rascacielos










Skyrisers
Rascacielos










Skyrisers
Rascacielos











---------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ Too many fantastic skyscraper shots! I especially love the building in front of the yellow sculpture on a rotunda, as well as the last picture from your latest set, and the first picture from yesterday at around 7:30pm (the one with multiple arches). As for the National Museum of Anthropology, I am particularly impressed with the large circular stone head on exhibit... It makes me want to discover the ancient roots of Mexico even more. Lovely images! :hug:


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Thank you


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal

National Museum of Anthropology
Museo Nacional de Antropologia











National Museum of Anthropology
Museo Nacional de Antropologia











National Museum of Anthropology
Museo Nacional de Antropologia











National Museum of Anthropology
Museo Nacional de Antropologia











National Museum of Anthropology
Museo Nacional de Antropologia












---------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal

Pedestrian street Zocalo qnd Cathedral
Calle peatonal en Zocalo y Catedral










Pedestrian street
Calle peatonal











Pedestrian street
Calle peatonal











Pedestrian street
Calle peatonal











Pedestrian street
Calle peatonal













---------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal

Cathedral
Catedral










Cathedral
Catedral










Cathedral
Catedral










Cathedral
Catedral










Cathedral
Catedral











--------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal

National Museum of Anthropology
Museo Nacional de Antropologia











National Museum of Anthropology
Museo Nacional de Antropologia











National Museum of Anthropology
Museo Nacional de Antropologia











National Museum of Anthropology
Museo Nacional de Antropologia











National Museum of Anthropology
Museo Nacional de Antropologia












---------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal


Metropolitan Cathedral


The Metropolitan Cathedral (Catedral Metropolitana) in Mexico City is the oldest and largest cathedral in all of Latin America. Begun in the late 16th century, the cathedral is a medley of styles and dominates the city's huge plaza, the Zócalo.


When Cortes and his Spanish missionaries converted the Aztec in the 16th century, they tore down their temples and used much of the stone to construct a church on the site. Nearly all of the stone from the nearby Templo Mayor was built into the cathedral.

The original Spanish church was torn down in 1628 while the present Metropolitan Cathedral was under construction. The towering cathedral that stands today, begun in 1567 and finished in 1788, is a blend of baroque, neoclassic, and Mexican churrigueresque architecture.

Over the centuries, the cathedral and the Sagrario (chapel) next to it have sunk into the soft lake bottom beneath. The base of the facade is far from level and straight, and when one considers theimmense weight of the towers —127,000 tons — it's no surprise. However, much to the credit of Mexico City and its preservation efforts, the Catedral Metropolitana came off the World Monuments Fund's list of 100 Most Endangered Sites in 2000, as a result of an extensive reconstruction of the building's foundation.

The exterior of the basilica is a medley of architectural styles. Inside, four identical domes are supported by rows of columns. There are 5 naves and 14 chapels, mostly designed in the ornate churrigueresque style (named for Spanish architect José Churriguera, who died in 1725). Like most Mexican churches, the cathedral is all but overwhelmed by innumerable paintings, altarpieces, and statues in full graphic color.

The Metropolitan Cathedral contains many prized works of art from the colonial era, in a variety of artistic styles. Jerónimo de Balbas built and carved the Altar de los Reyes (Altar of Kings) and the Altar del Perdón (Altar of Pardon) in 1737. Among the cathedral's other outstanding features are: the tomb of Agustín Iturbide (1838); a painting attributed to the Spanish artist Bartolomé Esteban Murillo; and the fact that the stone holy-water fonts ring like metal when tapped with a coin.

Like many huge churches, the cathedral has catacombs underneath. In front of the cathedral you can find various crystals, gemstones, and herbs for sale, which are believed to provide special qualities of protection and cure from various afflictions.

The much older-looking church next to the cathedral is the chapel known as the Sagrario, another tour de force of Mexican baroque architecture built in the mid-1700s.






---------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal

National Museum of Anthropology
Museo Nacional de Antropologia










National Museum of Anthropology
Museo Nacional de Antropologia











National Museum of Anthropology
Museo Nacional de Antropologia











National Museum of Anthropology
Museo Nacional de Antropologia











National Museum of Anthropology
Museo Nacional de Antropologia











---------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal

Skyrisers
Rascacielos










Skyrisers
Rascacielos










Skyrisers
Rascacielos










Skyrisers
Rascacielos










Skyrisers
Rascacielos











---------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ Whoa, what are those new skyscrapers being built on your latest pics? Where are those located, and do you have an idea what those buildings will be used for? Those look like office towers to me, if not hotels... I especially like the building on the left (the one with white and blue): that looks really modern, and it seems like building new towers in Mexico City simply isn't ending... Fantastic! :colgate:


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The area of the new tall buildings is called Santa Fé District, is near the borderline with the state of México. Every day new buildings are being built, most of those buildings are either offices or apartments as well as condominiums.

Santa Fé district is the equivalent of the Financial District in San Francisco between Market Street, California Street and Montgomery Street.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Thank you


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal


Chamber of Congress
Camara de Diputados 










Chamber of Congress
Camara de Diputados 











Chamber of Congress
Camara de Diputados 











Chamber of Congress
Camara de Diputados 










Entrance to the Senate Building
Entrada al edificio de el Senado 













---------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Fieldsofdreams you will be surprised about the large amount of high rise buildings in the city.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal


Panoramic view
Vista panoramica











Panoramic view
Vista panoramica











Panoramic view
Vista panoramica











Panoramic view
Vista panoramica











Panoramic view
Vista panoramica












---------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal

Skyrisers
Rascacielos










Skyrisers
Rascacielos










Skyrisers
Rascacielos










Skyrisers
Rascacielos











Skyrisers
Rascacielos












---------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## aarhusforever

^^ Great shots :cheers:


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Thank you aarhusforever


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal

Panoramic view
Vista panoramica










Panoramic view
Vista panoramica










Panoramic view
Vista panoramica










Panoramic view
Vista panoramica










Panoramic view
Vista panoramica












---------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal


Panoramic view
Vista panoramica











Panoramic view
Vista panoramica










Panoramic view
Vista panoramica










Panoramic view
Vista panoramica











Panoramic view
Vista panoramica












---------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal


Panoramic view
Vista panoramica










Panoramic view
Vista panoramica










Panoramic view
Vista panoramica










Panoramic view
Vista panoramica











Panoramic view
Vista panoramica












---------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal


Panoramic view
Vista panoramica










Panoramic view
Vista panoramica









Panoramic view

Vista panoramica










Panoramic view
Vista panoramica











Panoramic view
Vista panoramica












---------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal

Panoramic view
Vista Panoramica










Panoramic view
Vista Panoramica










Panoramic view
Vista Panoramica










Panoramic view
Vista Panoramica











Panoramic view
Vista Panoramica












---------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal


Panoramic view
Vista panoramica










Panoramic view
Vista panoramica










Panoramic view
Vista panoramica










Panoramic view
Vista panoramica










Panoramic view
Vista panoramica











--------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal


Panoramic view
Vista panoramica










Panoramic view
Vista panoramica










Panoramic view
Vista panoramica










Panoramic view
Vista panoramica










Panoramic view
Vista panoramica










--------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Thank you aarhusforever


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal

Panoramic view
Vista panoramica










Panoramic view
Vista panoramica










Panoramic view
Vista panoramica










Panoramic view
Vista panoramica










Panoramic view
Vista panoramica













---------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal

Panoramic view
Vista panoramica










Panoramic view
Vista panoramica










Panoramic view
Vista panoramica










Panoramic view
Vista panoramica










Airport
Aeropuerto













---------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal

Panoramic view
Vista panoramica










Panoramic view
Vista panoramica










Panoramic view
Vista panoramica










Panoramic view
Vista panoramica










Panoramic view
Vista panoramica













---------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal

Panoramic view
Vista panoramica










Panoramic view
Vista panoramica










Panoramic view
Vista panoramica










Panoramic view
Vista panoramica










Panoramic view
Vista panoramica













---------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal

Panoramic view
Vista panoramica










Panoramic view
Vista panoramica










Panoramic view
Vista panoramica










Panoramic view
Vista panoramica










Panoramic view
Vista panoramica











---------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal

Panoramic view
Vista panoramica










Panoramic view
Vista panoramica










Panoramic view
Vista panoramica










Panoramic view
Vista panoramica










Panoramic view
Vista panoramica











---------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal

Panoramic view
Vista panoramica










Panoramic view
Vista panoramica










Panoramic view
Vista panoramica










Panoramic view
Vista panoramica










Panoramic view
Vista panoramica











---------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal

Panoramic view
Vista panoramica










Panoramic view
Vista panoramica










Panoramic view
Vista panoramica










Panoramic view
Vista panoramica










Panoramic view
Vista panoramica











---------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal

Santa Fé High Risers in México Distrito Federal
Rascacielos en Santa Fé en México Distrito Federal










Santa Fé High Risers in México Distrito Federal
Rascacielos en Santa Fé en México Distrito Federal










Santa Fé High Risers in México Distrito Federal
Rascacielos en Santa Fé en México Distrito Federal










Santa Fé High Risers in México Distrito Federal
Rascacielos en Santa Fé en México Distrito Federal










Santa Fé High Risers in México Distrito Federal
Rascacielos en Santa Fé en México Distrito Federal












--------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal

Santa Fé High Risers in México Distrito Federal
Rascacielos en Santa Fé en México Distrito Federal










Santa Fé High Risers in México Distrito Federal
Rascacielos en Santa Fé en México Distrito Federal










Santa Fé High Risers in México Distrito Federal
Rascacielos en Santa Fé en México Distrito Federal










Santa Fé High Risers in México Distrito Federal
Rascacielos en Santa Fé en México Distrito Federal










Santa Fé High Risers in México Distrito Federal
Rascacielos en Santa Fé en México Distrito Federal











--------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal

Santa Fé High Risers in México Distrito Federal
Rascacielos en Santa Fé en México Distrito Federal










Santa Fé High Risers in México Distrito Federal
Rascacielos en Santa Fé en México Distrito Federal










Santa Fé High Risers in México Distrito Federal
Rascacielos en Santa Fé en México Distrito Federal










Santa Fé High Risers in México Distrito Federal
Rascacielos en Santa Fé en México Distrito Federal










Santa Fé High Risers in México Distrito Federal
Rascacielos en Santa Fé en México Distrito Federal












--------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal

Santa Fé High Risers in México Distrito Federal
Rascacielos en Santa Fé en México Distrito Federal










Santa Fé High Risers in México Distrito Federal
Rascacielos en Santa Fé en México Distrito Federal










Santa Fé High Risers in México Distrito Federal
Rascacielos en Santa Fé en México Distrito Federal










Santa Fé High Risers in México Distrito Federal
Rascacielos en Santa Fé en México Distrito Federal










Santa Fé High Risers in México Distrito Federal
Rascacielos en Santa Fé en México Distrito Federal












--------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[/url


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Thank you aarhusforever


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal

Santa Fé High Risers in México Distrito Federal
Rascacielos en Santa Fé en México Distrito Federal










Santa Fé High Risers in México Distrito Federal
Rascacielos en Santa Fé en México Distrito Federal










Santa Fé High Risers in México Distrito Federal
Rascacielos en Santa Fé en México Distrito Federal










Santa Fé High Risers in México Distrito Federal
Rascacielos en Santa Fé en México Distrito Federal










Santa Fé High Risers in México Distrito Federal
Rascacielos en Santa Fé en México Distrito Federal












--------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal


Benito Juárez and Margarita Maza de Juárez tomb in the San Fernando Cemetery
Panteón de San Fernando, Tumba de Benito Juárez y Margarita Maza de Juárez 











Benito Juárez and Margarita Maza de Juárez tomb in the San Fernando Cemetery
Panteón de San Fernando, Tumba de Benito Juárez y Margarita Maza de Juárez 











Benito Juárez and Margarita Maza de Juárez tomb in the San Fernando Cemetery
Panteón de San Fernando, Tumba de Benito Juárez y Margarita Maza de Juárez 











Pantheon of San Fernando, Pantheon of illustrious men
Panteón de San Fernando, Panteón de Hombres Ilustres










Pantheon of San Fernando, Pantheon of illustrious men
Panteón de San Fernando, Panteón de Hombres Ilustres













--------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal


Pantheon of San Fernando, Pantheon of illustrious men
Panteón de San Fernando, Panteón de Hombres Ilustres










Pantheon of San Fernando, Pantheon of illustrious men
Panteón de San Fernando, Panteón de Hombres Ilustres










Pantheon of San Fernando, Pantheon of illustrious men
Panteón de San Fernando, Panteón de Hombres Ilustres











Pantheon of San Fernando, Pantheon of illustrious men
Panteón de San Fernando, Panteón de Hombres Ilustres










Pantheon of San Fernando, Pantheon of illustrious men
Panteón de San Fernando, Panteón de Hombres Ilustres












--------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal


Pantheon of San Fernando, Pantheon of illustrious men
Panteón de San Fernando, Panteón de Hombres Ilustres










Pantheon of San Fernando, Pantheon of illustrious men
Panteón de San Fernando, Panteón de Hombres Ilustres











Pantheon of San Fernando, Pantheon of illustrious men
Panteón de San Fernando, Panteón de Hombres Ilustres










Street vendors in México City
Vendedores ambulantes en Ciudad de México 











Street vendors in México City
Vendedores ambulantes en Ciudad de México 













---------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal

Panoramic view
Vista Panoramica










Panoramic view
Vista Panoramica










Panoramic view
Vista Panoramica










Panoramic view
Vista Panoramica











Panoramic view
Vista Panoramica












---------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal



Plaza of the three cultures
Plaza de Las Tres Culturas 











Plaza of the three cultures
Plaza de Las Tres Culturas 












Plaza of the three cultures
Plaza de Las Tres Culturas 












Plaza of the three cultures
Plaza de Las Tres Culturas 












Plaza of the three cultures
Plaza de Las Tres Culturas 













---------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal

Celaya Candy Store
Dulceria celaya










Plaza of the three cultures
Plaza de Las Tres Culturas 










Plaza of the three cultures
Plaza de Las Tres Culturas 










Plaza of the three cultures
Plaza de Las Tres Culturas 











Plaza of the Three cultures
Plaza de Las Tres Culturas 












---------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal



Plaza of the three cultures
Plaza de Las Tres Culturas 











Plaza of the three cultures
Plaza de Las Tres Culturas 












Plaza of the three cultures
Plaza de Las Tres Culturas 











Plaza of the three cultures
Plaza de Las Tres Culturas 












Plaza of the three cultures
Plaza de Las Tres Culturas 












---------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal



Plaza of the three cultures
Plaza de Las Tres Culturas 










Plaza of the three cultures
Plaza de Las Tres Culturas 










Plaza of the three cultures
Plaza de Las Tres Culturas 










Plaza of the three cultures
Plaza de Las Tres Culturas 











Plaza of the Three cultures
Plaza de Las Tres Culturas 











---------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal

Plaza of the three Cultures
Plaza de Las Tres Culturas 










Plaza of the three cultures
Plaza de Las Tres Culturas 










Plaza of the three cultures
Plaza de Las Tres Culturas 










Plaza of the three cultures
Plaza de Las Tres Culturas 










Plaza of the Three cultures
Plaza de Las Tres Culturas 











---------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Thanks everyone for those likes


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal

Plaza of the Three cultures
Plaza de Las Tres Culturas 










Plaza of the Three cultures
Plaza de Las Tres Culturas 











Plaza of the Three cultures
Plaza de Las Tres Culturas 











Plaza of the Three cultures
Plaza de Las Tres Culturas 











Plaza of the Three cultures
Plaza de Las Tres Culturas 














---------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal

Plaza of the Three cultures
Plaza de Las Tres Culturas 










Plaza of the Three cultures
Plaza de Las Tres Culturas 











Plaza of the Three cultures
Plaza de Las Tres Culturas 











Plaza of the Three cultures
Plaza de Las Tres Culturas 











Plaza of the Three cultures
Plaza de Las Tres Culturas 












---------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal

Plaza of the Three Cultures


The Plaza of the Three Cultures, known as the Plaza de las Tres Culturas in Spanish, symbolizes Mexico’s unique cultural heritage. Once the center of some of the most powerful Native American empires (Aztec), Mexico became a flourishing Spanish colony in the 16th century. Today, most Mexicans are mestizos, or persons with mixed European and Native American ancestry representing a third culture, thus the name of the area represents a mixture of all three cultures.

The Plaza of 3 Cultures is located at the ancient city Aztec city of Tlatelolco where you can see the ruins of You can also see the Colonial Cathedral of Santiago which dates back to 1524 (although it was rebuilt in 1609), inside there is the baptismal fountain of Juan Diego, the indian to whom, according to tradition, the Virgen de Guadalupe de Guadalupe appeared in 1531. Also nearby there are many apartment buildings, and government buildings.

The structures which represent the Three Cultures are therefore the ancient Aztec city of Tlatelolco, the Colonial Cathedral of Santiago, and the Secretaría de Relaciones Exteriores (Department of Foreign Affairs) building. These three structures can all be seen together at the same location. Of course, the modern city of Mexico City surrounds the entire area.

The plaza is also important as being the site of three terrible events in Mexican history. It was at Tlatelolco that on August 13, 1521 the Aztecs made their final stand against the Spanish army led by Hernan Cortes. It is said that 40,000 Aztecs died in the desperate struggle and their bodies clogged the local canals for days afterward. The battle is memorialized in the plaza by a plaque which reads in part, "Neither a victory nor a defeat, but the painful moment of birth of the Mexico of today, of a race of Mestizos". With that day came the end of the pre-Columbian era in Mexican history.

The second tragedy occurred on 2 October 1968 when Mexican soldiers, equipped with tanks and machine guns, fired into a crowd of 14,000 unarmed students who were staging a protest against spending on the 1968 Summer Olympics being held in Mexico City. A huge monument at the site lists the names and ages of some of the students who fell that day.

The plaza was the site of more death on September 19, 1985 when an early morning earthquake caused a modern building adjacent to the plaza to collapse. For days thereafter tents were erected on the plaza as temporary shelter for some of those left homeless by the quake. The earthquake, which affected Mexico City, left at least 8,000 dead.

The part of the ancient city Aztec city of Tlatelolco that is excavated is only a small part of Tlatelolco. Much of the ancient city is under the modern buildings that surround the plaza. 

---------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal

Plaza of the Three cultures
Plaza de Las Tres Culturas 










Plaza of the Three cultures
Plaza de Las Tres Culturas 










Plaza of the Three cultures
Plaza de Las Tres Culturas 










Plaza of the Three cultures
Plaza de Las Tres Culturas 










Plaza of the Three cultures
Plaza de Las Tres Culturas 












---------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal

Bull Ring
Plaza de Toros










Bull Ring
Plaza de Toros










Bull Ring
Plaza de Toros










Bull Ring
Plaza de Toros










Bull Ring
Plaza de Toros












---------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal

Bull Ring
Plaza de Toros










Bull Ring
Plaza de Toros










Bull Ring
Plaza de Toros










Bull Ring
Plaza de Toros










Bull Ring
Plaza de Toros












---------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal

Bull Ring
Plaza de Toros










Bull Ring
Plaza de Toros










Bull Ring
Plaza de Toros










Bull Ring
Plaza de Toros










Bull Ring
Plaza de Toros











---------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal

Bull Ring
Plaza de Toros










Bull Ring
Plaza de Toros










Bull Ring
Plaza de Toros










Bull Ring
Plaza de Toros










Bull Ring
Plaza de Toros












---------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal

Bull Ring
Plaza de Toros










Bull Ring
Plaza de Toros










Bull Ring
Plaza de Toros










Bull Ring
Plaza de Toros










Bull Ring
Plaza de Toros












---------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal

Bull Ring
Plaza de Toros










Bull Ring
Plaza de Toros










Bull Ring
Plaza de Toros










Bull Ring
Plaza de Toros










Bull Ring
Plaza de Toros












---------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The Plaza México,

The Plaza México, situated in Mexico City, is the world's largest bullring. This 41,262-seat facility is usually dedicated to bullfighting, but many boxing fights have been held there as well, including Julio César Chávez's third bout with Frankie Randall . The Plaza México replaced the ancient bullbag Toreo de la Condesa in the Condesa neighborhood that was overwhelmed by the rapid development of the Mexican population. It opened on 5 February 1946 and annually since then, that date marks the date of the Corrida de Aniversario. This building was built beside the football stadium Estadio de la Ciudad de los Deportes (now Estadio Azul).


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal


Chapultepec Castle
Castillo de Chapultepec











Chapultepec Castle
Castillo de Chapultepec












Chapultepec Castle
Castillo de Chapultepec










Chapultepec Castle
Castillo de Chapultepec










Chapultepec Castle
Castillo de Chapultepec













---------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal


Cuicuilco Pyramid
Piramide de Cucuicuilco










Cuicuilco Pyramid
Piramide de Cucuicuilco











Cuicuilco Pyramid
Piramide de Cucuicuilco












Cuicuilco Pyramid
Piramide de Cucuicuilco











Cuicuilco Pyramid
Piramide de Cucuicuilco













---------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal


Chapultepec Castle
Castillo de Chapultepec










Chapultepec Castle
Castillo de Chapultepec












Chapultepec Castle
Castillo de Chapultepec












Chapultepec Castle
Castillo de Chapultepec











Chapultepec Castle
Castillo de Chapultepec













---------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Cuicuilco

Cuicuilco is an important early Mesoamerican site which is said to have developed in Central Mexico during the Formative period, between 700 B.C. and A.D. 400, when it was totally destroyed by a volcanic eruption.

According to translations of ancient Nahuatl, Cuicuilco is variously interpreted as the 'Place of Power' or the 'Place of the Rainbow' and the 'place where they make songs and dances'.

Cuicuilco is the only conical or circular pyramid in Mesoamerica, and the earliest.

Cuicuilco was destroyed and abandoned since the eruption of the volcano Xitle, causing migrations and changes to the population, it culminated with the Teotihuacán consolidation as classical period ruler of the Central Highlands.

At the site are 8 of the many housing and religious buildings that once existed, and the remains of a hydraulic system that supplied water the city. One of the pyramids was built in a strategic position, representing early prehispanic attempts to link religious concepts with cosmic events through building construction.


Although the pyramid was discovered in 1920 by archaeologist Manuel Gamio, the first investigations at Cuicuilco were carried out by Byron Cumming, between 1923 and 1924, which led to the discovery of the civic core of the site and the main pyramid. In 1968, during the construction work for a swimming pool for the Olympics, other smaller, rectangular pyramids were discovered.

The most important building of Cuicuilco is the circular pyramid made of four platforms and covered in stone, 27 m (ca 90 ft.) high and 80 m (260 ft.) in diameter. A series of superimposed altars were found atop the pyramid. These were painted in red with traces of haematite. Next to the Pyramid of Cuicuilco was discovered and excavated the ancient city of Ticoman.

The first stone monument on the Mexican plateau is the pyramid of Cuicuilco, near Mexico City. In fact, it is a truncated cone, with a stone core; the rest is made of sun-dried brick with a stone facing. It shows the main features of the Mexican pyramids as they were developed in later times

Cumming's dated the pyramid at around 6,000 BC, based on the depth of the Lava Pedigral', which is up to 10m deep in places. Knowing the date of the last eruption, and seeing that there was approximately 3 times more lava below, he concluded that it must be three times older. It is now known that the earlier eruptions occurred over a 500 year period.

By 200 BC, Cuicuilco was one of the most important and larger centres in Central Mexico, and it has been estimated that its area covered approximately 400 ha, with a population of 20,000 people. At around 60 BC a first eruption of the volcano Xitli covered most of the centre and its cultivated fields, severely affecting the life of the community. Cuicuilco, however, continued to live as a smaller centre until 400 AD, when a final volcanic eruption definitely buried the site.

Radiocarbon dating of the Pyramid was determined by Fergusson and Libby, in 1963. The test for the base of the sediments gave an age of 2,200 years B.P. Radiocarbon dates from below the lava flow date the original construction of the building between 800 and 600 BC. (2) Discovery of a campfire at the base of the building has placed the earliest occupation of the area at 2,000 BC (7)

The Cuicuilco pyramid was one of the first true urban centres in the Basin of Mexico. Its construction started a few centuries BC, during the Late Pre-classic period. The pyramid is partially covered by a basaltic lava flow produced by the Xitle monogenetic volcano. New work around the pyramid and the volcano together with new radiocarbon dates indicate that the pyramid and nearby settlements were abandoned as a direct consequence of the volcanic activity of Xitle. The new dates, obtained from material which clearly is contemporaneous with the volcanic activity, suggest that the eruption took place around 1670 years BP, some 300 years later than previously thought. 

"He with the navel" (Xitli), according to the scribe Alva Ixtlilxochitl, "opened the earth and swept everything in its path, on the day Ahui-Quiahuitl, in the year 8-Tecpatl," this translates into April 24 of 76 A.D."



Archaeology has concluded that Cuicuilco was a prominent community prior to the emergence of Teotihuacan as an urban centre, noting the six small communities which eventually combined to become Teotihuacan were founded and showing evidence of modest growth during the time Cuicuilco was building pyramids and public monuments. The city seems to have been abandoned at around the same time that Teotihuacan entered its main growth phase, following the eruption of the Xitle volcano.

The site of Cuicuilco is covered by dense volcanic lava field known as the Pedegral de San Angel. The lava covers an area of approximately 80km2, including the foothills of the Ajusco mountain range and extending down to the nearby lake shore. A 1956 study concluded that the uneven lave deposits, reaching a depth of over 10m in areas, were a major factor in the preservation of Cuicuilco. The site is also inside a modern urban area, and is partially covered by buildings associated with the National University of Mexico. Only partial archaeological investigation has been possible and modern techniques have damaged the prehistoric city. Several 1990 archaeological finds at Cuicuilco, were destroyed for the construction of a multi-storied office complex. Consequently the true size and complexity of the original site may now be impossible to ascertain

A stela discovered near the pyramid of Cuicuilco is suggested as proof an ancient connection between the Cuicuilco culture and that of the contemporary Olmecs, considered until recently the mother culture of Mesoamerica. 

Of great surprise to archaeologists was the fact that the entire structure of the pyramid was found to have been covered with a laayer of yellow earth just over 1metre thick, suggesting that the settlers had known in advance of the eruption and had attempted to preserve the building. Numerous female figurines were found, very similar if not exactly equal to those found in many Palaeolithic European sites, as well as large menhirs over a metre tall which are believed to have come from the collapse of other structures of the pyramid. In addition, there are large numbers of burials arranged radially around the pyramid


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal


Chapultepec Castle
Castillo de Chapultepec










Chapultepec Castle
Castillo de Chapultepec












Chapultepec Castle
Castillo de Chapultepec












Chapultepec Castle
Castillo de Chapultepec











Chapultepec Castle
Castillo de Chapultepec













---------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal


Chapultepec Castle
Castillo de Chapultepec










Chapultepec Castle
Castillo de Chapultepec











Chapultepec Castle
Castillo de Chapultepec











Chapultepec Castle
Castillo de Chapultepec











Chapultepec Castle
Castillo de Chapultepec












---------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Linguine

very nice updates from Mexico. :cheers:


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Thank you Linguine


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal


Ajuzco
Ajuzco











Ajuzco
Ajuzco











Ajuzco
Ajuzco











Ajuzco
Ajuzco











Ajuzco
Ajuzco













---------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal

Waterfall in Ajuzco
Cascada en el Ajuzco










Cabins in the Ajuzco
Cabañas en el Ajuzco










Ajuzco Forest
Bosque de Ajuzco










Ajuzco Magadalena Contreras
Ajuzco Magadalena Contreras











Ajusco Delegación Tlalpan
Ajusco, Delegación Tlalpan












---------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal

Ajuzco
Ajuzco











Ajuzco
Ajuzco











Ajuzco
Ajuzco











Ajuzco
Ajuzco











Ajuzco
Ajuzco












---------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal

Ajuzco
Ajuzco










Ajuzco
Ajuzco










Organ Grinder
Organillero











Organ Grinder
Organillero












Organ Grinder
Organillero












---------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

México, Distrito Federal

Cuicuilco Pyramid 
Piramide de Cuicuilco










Cuicuilco Pyramid 
Piramide de Cuicuilco










Cuicuilco Pyramid 
Piramide de Cuicuilco










Cuicuilco Pyramid 
Piramide de Cuicuilco










Cuicuilco Pyramid 
Piramide de Cuicuilco












---------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------

